# NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS!



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Since there are a lot of new 16v turbo projects being built/rebuilt and some new parts coming out it's time for another ultimate 16vt info thread (archived?). The point of this thread is to compare setups and offer advice / information.
Chassis: mk2 gti
Block: stock 9A
Pistons: J&E 8.5:1
Rods: integrated engineering 16v
Head: 9A (mild port + polish)
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: autotech euro intake
Valves: stock w/ supertech springs, Ti retainers
Intake manifold: eurospeed? (square box







with nice stacks inside)
Throttle body: obd1 vr
Intercooler: 2.5" in/out REAL thick
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: synapse
Exhaust manifold: racecraft log
Turbocharger: garrett t3/t4 50trim 0.48 ex. (looking for 0.63)
Wastegate: Tial 38mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" straight
Management: digi 1 w/ SNS chip
Injectors: 630cc siemens
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .025" gap
Flywheel: autotech steel 10lb.
Clutch: Spec stg.3
Transmission: ATA 02A (stripped 3rd, going with mk4 vr gears)
Differential: Peloquin lsd
Shifter: stock g60 corrado
Everything else assumed stock.
No dyno before trans broke (3rd gear), went [email protected] on 17psi couldn't boost until 3rd gear without spinning and going nowhere (195 tires and .48 hotside). 
Idles sometimes, currently has no o2 sensor. Wideband gauge between 12.7 and 11.5 under boost.
Looking to go standalone, 35R or 3076, cams in the future.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Those are good numbers, a car that me and my bud put together ran [email protected] or 117 on street tires back in 2004 with digi1 and 52lb injectors.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Those are good numbers, a car that me and my bud put together ran [email protected] or 117 on street tires back in 2004 with digi1 and 52lb injectors.

What is your opinion on boosting over the 1 bar digi 1 map sensor? I watched the o2 like a hawk at 17psi and it was all good.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Your oil cooler is mounted incorrectly. Just an FYI. Fittings should come out the top, or side, with the feed being on top (in stand up configuration).
great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Chassis: mk2 gli
Block: Pl
Pistons: J&E 8.5:1
Rods: stock
Head: 2.0 9A
Head gasket: All mettle G60, arp headstuds
Cams: Stock
Valves: new/stock
Intake manifold: scirocco
Throttle body: Jeep 4.0
Intercooler: Water to air
Plumbing: 2.5"
Exhaust manifold: Kinetics
Turbocharger: Big 16g. (evo)
Wastegate: Tial 38mm
Downpipe: Kinetics 2.5"
Exhaust: 2.5" w/ Magnaflow
Management: MegasquirtII V 3.0
Injectors: 42bl
Spark plugs: NGK
Flywheel: stock 
Clutch: Stock, slips @ ≈ 10psi. Looking around for something that can handle at least 300whp. Any thoughts? looking at act, clutch net. NOT SPEC.
Transmission: Stock. (have a completely rebuilt 020 rated for 400, waiting for the right clutch to go in with. 
Lots of typical mods
Once the tranny and clutch go in, I am ditching the scirocco manifold, intercooler, and pipes. gonna pipe directly into the top of a stock 16v manifold and run WAI, as well as 20psi. Thoughts?
Picz for clicks 


















_Modified by boopizi at 2:58 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_
What is your opinion on boosting over the 1 bar digi 1 map sensor? I watched the o2 like a hawk at 17psi and it was all good.









we were testing some chips for Danny (John Watts), as far as i can tell he made it so that anything over 14psi would go to a pre-set reading that just ran rich, all we had to do was turn the boost up on race gas until it felt "good"
keep in mind that widebands were still a bit expensive in 2004.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boopizi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boopizi* »_Chassis: mk2 gli
Clutch: Stock, slips @ ≈ 10psi. Looking around for something that can handle at least 300whp. Any thoughts? 

Centerforce is a good one... I can get a ceramic 4 or 6 puck *DISC* for 150 with a sprung hub...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Greengt1)*

Good thread.
Mine:
















Chassis: 82 rabbit with euro front
Block: 1.8
Pistons: stock
Rods: stock
Head: 16v
Head gasket: double stack
Cams: Euro Mark III Digifant (ABF) cams 214° duration @ .050", .423" lift. 
Valves: new/stock
Intake manifold: scirocco... short runner not installed yet
Throttle body: rocco... will be 70mm mustang
Intercooler: srt4
Plumbing: 2.5"
Exhaust manifold: custom tubular
Turbocharger: k26 rebuilt
Wastegate: audi 5000
Downpipe: custom 2.5"
Exhaust: 2.5" w/ borla muffler
Management: MegasquirtI v2.2
Injectors: 42bl
Spark plugs: new... stock
Flywheel: lightened stock 
Clutch: sachs sport clutch
Transmission: FN diesel tranny 


_Modified by VWeezly at 3:21 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (VWeezly)*

Nice Mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Nice Mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What up bro! Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Greengt1)*









96 Gti ABA16vt
60-1 turbo
83lb/hr
digi 1
GM 3 bar external map sensor
running on E85








Fire hydrant surge tank lol
sorry for the crappy I-phone pics


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 11:24 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (TURBOPHIL)*

91 gli 1.8l 16v all stock with 2 head gaskets 
holley commander 950 pro for EMS
BBM turbo manifold/and down pipe combo
racecraft intake manifold
tial 38mm w/g with 21 lbs of springs
72 bls injectors
walbro 255l pump with 6AN feed and return 
masterpower turbo very larger t3/to4e
tt 2.5'' borla s/s exhaust
6 puck ceramic clutch unsprung












_Modified by Sparknock at 8:00 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Sparknock)*

Some big injectors.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (dogger)*

9a stock internals 
aba HG, stock compression
ported and gasketmatched head
dual exhaust cams
kenetic manifold
td04-14T volvo turbo (internal wastegate and built in bypass valve)
3"downpipe (Yah that's the turbo outlet size) to soon to be 2.5"exhaust
eclipse 1g intercooler
msII v2.2
55lb low Z injectors
E85
g60 TB and some bay clean up since pic
should be around the 250 hp mark 10-15 psi when tuned. 
can build positive presure below 2k rpm


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Some big injectors.

i have run this engine on up to 27 lbs of boost...and i got them for a good price


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_
i have run this engine on up to 27 lbs of boost...and i got them for a good price









were they new bosch low impedance 72# injectors?


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (weeblebiker)*

i like these whoring opportunities








car 78 rabbit base model.








motor 2.0 ABA 16v, with 1.8 head and 1.8 PL IM shaft conversion.
stock bottom end rebuilt head. t3/t4 .57 trim .63 A/R hot, full spool about 32-3300. SDS EFE standalone coil pack fired. #s unknown, no dyno yet, bet VERY soon!!!!1111
EDIT, FORGOT SOME ISH.
630 cc Siemens deka high imp.
Bahn brenner Serial Killa manifold and downpipe, 
full 2.5 turbo back with single magna flow muff.
020 trans, open diff (soon to be quaif and 02A)
























and a vid on 4 lbs boost








http://s19.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv


_Modified by kompressorgolf at 11:19 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## j_m_o_a (Mar 31, 2009)

absolutly stunning looking rabbit. i want it for me and only me!!!!!
can you tell me a bit about the turbo exhaust set-up? i am doing the same to my 91 passat
g6016v turbo with digi 1 set-up


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (j_m_o_a)*

thanks for the props, its actually the full BBM serial killa setup, works fantastic, even at low boost pressure.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

This thread is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep the pics and specs coming guys. I want more inspiration.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*









Chassis: mk4 jetta wagon
Block: stock AZG
Pistons: stock 9A
Rods: stock 9A
Head: 9A completely stock
Head gasket: stock AZG
Intake manifold: stock 9AIntercooler: stock 1.8T smic
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: stock 1.8T
Exhaust manifold: SPA turbo bottom mount
Turbocharger: ebay T3/T04B H-trim (sold as a T04E







)
Wastegate: internal w/ 7psi spring actuator .63 AR hot 
Boost controller: MBC 17-19psi
Downpipe: 3" + hi-flo cat
Exhaust: stock cat-back
Management: stock 1.8T AWP
Injectors: 630cc siemens
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .018" gap
Transmission: stock 02J (1.8T)


































































Turbo, manifold, and DP on car:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (elRey)*

Ill play.
Chasis: Rabbit GTI
Engine:
aba/16v done the right way (none of that dizzy gizzy ****)
garret 50 trim
Tial 38mm wastegate and bov
Spearco front mount
Racetronix 42# injectors w/ 2.2 megatoss
g60 bellhousing with 95 vr passat gears
kaaz lsd and trans fluid
sachs hd vr clutch
Don't have any dyno numbers as it's getting pulled apart again as we speak, but it has pulled on a z06 and a modded svt cobra, among others








Pics or it didn't happen

The car in it's former glory (sorry, I don't have many pics of the car itself):


Version 2.0 will be out this spring with more power and possibly a bigger turbo


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
were they new bosch low impedance 72# injectors?

no there from racetronix flow matched set. 

_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_








_Modified by kompressorgolf at 11:19 AM 11-28-2009_

i have this same bullssshhhiitt 
when i got my set up the manifold was so warped i had to have it shaved .100 
i hate BBM they cant get any thing right. 

_Modified by Sparknock at 6:34 PM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by Sparknock at 6:36 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Sparknock)*

Here's mine:








(I'll take some new pics once I'm done with the engine bay)
Factory stock 9A block
9A head with a mild p&p and valve job, stock everything
2 ABA headgaskets
ARP studs
Modified 20v intake manifold
Turbonetics log manifold
Turbonetics BB T3/T04E 57 Trim, .63 hotside, Stage 3 wheel
Open custom 2.5" DP
SDS EM3-F V11
Simens Deka 480CC injectors
Bosch 044 inline pump, stock intank, SS braided -6AN feed line, Aeromotive FPR, Custom fuel rail.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (sp_golf)*

wow, nice numbers for a stock 9a block! How many miles on this setup thus far?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16v_HOR)*

how much boost?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_wow, nice numbers for a stock 9a block! How many miles on this setup thus far?


Thanks, It's seen about 5000 miles in total, started off @ around 12psi, it's seen 4000+ miles of 18+psi(310+whp), Lot's of hard driving and 200+km/h pulls, about 20 passes @ the track, etc. It's all in the tune, but I'm not expecting it to last forever. It's getting bigger injectors and more boost soon and probably some water/meth injection.
400whp was @ 23psi


_Modified by sp_golf at 7:43 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Id be curious to know what trans people are using.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_Id be curious to know what trans people are using.

That's in the original list, I was curious too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I plan on going with an 02j with vr gears if I keep having 02A issues, just don't want to have to buy another diff, already have an 02A peloquin.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16V-Dub)*

this thread made me happy


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Chassis: mk2 golf GL westmoreland
Block: ODB I ABA
Pistons: stock
Rods: stock
Head: stock
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: stock
Valves: stock
Intake manifold: custom DTR Performance
Throttle body: obd1 vr de-ramped
Intercooler: 2.5" in/out REAL thick
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: HKS
Exhaust manifold: custom DTR Performance
Turbocharger: custom T04e
Wastegate: Tial 38mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" straight
Management: 034 Motorsports Ic
Spark plugs: FR5DTC
Flywheel: autotech steel 10lb.
Clutch: Spec stg.4
Transmission: Crytreated 02A 
Differential: Peloquin lsd
Shifter: stock g60 corrado
Dyno'd 344wtrq


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_Id be curious to know what trans people are using.

umm i have a ACN 020 in the car at the moment


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

I'll play but it's been a while since I've done anything new to the car (working on changing that now).

























*Specs:*
1990 Corrado, full weight with AC, leather, no interior removed (for now)
*Engine*
2008cc 9A 16v
9:1 compression JE pistons
Pauter rods
ARP head/main/rod hardware
Slight port/polish on the head
Autotech AST cams and adjustable gear
*Turbo*
SC61 with .63 AR hotside
Spearco IC
Tial 44mm WG
Tial BOV
AMS tubular cast manifold
BDP short runner
BDP 3" downpipe and exhaust
*Management & Fueling*
Autronic SMC
Autronic R500 CDI with sequential ignition
Crane LX92 coils with Magnecore wires
Delphi 96# injectors
Apexi AVCR for gear based boost
NGK R5671A plugs
* Transmission/Drivetrain/Suspension*
02A with CCM VR6 gearing
4.24 final
Quaife ATB
Clutchnet red PP and 6 puck sprung disc
02J shift tower/shifter with Diesel Geek Sigma 5 SS
DSS Axles
Powerflex bushings
Bilstein PSS9s
Edit: 
Specs in the format being used in this thread
Chassis: Corrado 
Block: 9A
Pistons: 83mm JE 9:1
Rods: Pauter 16v
Head: 9A (mild port + polish)
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: autotech sport cam set
Valves: stock w/ autotech springs
Intake manifold: BDP short runner, 4" plenum
Throttle body: obd1 vr
Intercooler: Spearco
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: Tial 50mm
Exhaust manifold: AMS cast tubular modified for Tial 44mm
Turbocharger: Precision SC61 with .63 ar hotside
Wastegate: Tial 44mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" with single Borla and 3" resonator
Management: Autronic SMC with Autronic R500 CDI
Injectors: 96# Delphi low imp
Spark plugs: NGK R5671A .022" gap
Flywheel: steel 10lb.
Clutch: Clutchnet red PP with 6 puck sprung hub disc
Transmission: 02A with CCM VR6 gearing, 4.24 final drive
Differential: Quaife lsd
Shifter: 02J shifter, tower with Diesel Geek Sigma 5 SS



_Modified by radoboy at 3:42 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Damn! glad to see so manny more on the road! 
Update (for anyone who might care)
Got my stage 2 act clutch in the mail.
WAI Installed. I will post up pics soon







I am proud of my instal


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boopizi)*

post it up!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_I'll play but it's been a while since I've done anything new to the car (working on changing that now).










one of my favorite street 16v's


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
one of my favorite street 16v's









Thanks







.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

























Chassis: 94 gti
Block: aba
Pistons:wiseco flat tops
Rods: crower
Head: 1.8 junkyard 
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: schrick custom lugtonic hybrids
Valves: stock w/ tt springs
Intake manifold: racecraft
Throttle body: obd1 vr
Intercooler: precision
Plumbing: 2.5", and 3"
Bov / dv: Tial 50mm
Exhaust manifold: racecraft tubular
Turbocharger: Precision 6262 journal bearing t3
Wastegate: Tial 44mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" 
Management: lugtronic w/ bosch motorsports coil on E85
Injectors: 1600cc
Spark plugs: NGK w/ stock plug wires
Flywheel: clutchmasters
Clutch:clutchmasters fx700 twin
Transmission: 02A with quaife gears
Differentialeloquin
Shifter: 02J shifter, tower with Diesel Geek Sigma 5 non short shift


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_Management: lugtronic w/ bosch motorsports coil


Do want.
Damn college lol.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

2.0L 16 V (swap) (rebuilt) 
9.0:1 compression ratio
Dished 9A pistons (forged)
Custom Audi based short runner intake
DTA P8 Pro Engine Managment
Bell Vertical flow intercooler (28 flow tubes)
GT-30 Hybrid Dual Ball Bearing Turbo
02J gear box from a TDI
Peloquin torque biasing diff.
Custom full 2.5" stainless exhaust system
AMS Cast Iron tubular exhaust manifold
TT 16V Cam Set
TT Port and Polished Head
Full Front and Rear Corrado G-60 Disk Brakes
Spec stage 3 clutch 
G60 Drive Axle
kw variant 3 suspension
*just ordered up a brand new 3076R externally wastegated. also 1000cc injectors, arrow rods and new forged pistons. 
*designing a tubular front end for the car, 
along with full cage to be installed before end of next year,
then im installing haldex. 
*got a set of bbs motorsport e30's still in the box, 
15x9 all around.
can't wait to get started again and finally finish this car. 
from summer before being put into hibernation:








and i almost hate posting the bay,
but here it is,
before i make all of my improvments:









and lastely an old ass dyno sheet when the car was only running 10psi:











_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 1:00 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Amsterdam087)*

my rabbits.
















The 16vT has
stock block
double h/g
SDS
t3/t4
440s
15psi
tial gate
tial bov
2.5 all the way
stuff
I can't remember the exact hp. I think it was 220 on 12psi and like 260 or something on 18psi.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (vdubspeed)*

what about that 1.8t?!
that's awesome man!


----------



## Tuba-man (May 22, 2009)

I need to turbo my 2.0...


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Tuba-man)*

2.0 16vt


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

What trans? I'm always interested to see whats holding up on big big power (1000cc+ injector) cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

added


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

I NEED A SRI (DRIVER SIDE, BBM RAIL)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i will b done!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

pretty sure i have a spare rail in my garage.
PM me if interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

i want a 16v


----------



## thrillhouse (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boost_addict)*

where can i purchase some of these intake manifolds, i cant seem to find anything


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (thrillhouse)*

ask mig, his screen name is a1g60t or somthing
search for 16vt sri forsale in the archived classifieds and look for his post. he makes them


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_What trans? I'm always interested to see whats holding up on big big power (1000cc+ injector) cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

trans wise? 02m with a diff will hold mostly anything thrown at it. unless you want to buy up a SQS kit for your 02a/j


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

where is killa he has a nasty 16v too?


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (thrillhouse)*

If you need a short runner manifold i made it,Its me made manifold for bdcombs


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (vw a1 g60t)*

great guy and great manifold. the inside is even prettier than the outside. he reuse the stock flange to bol to the head and on the inside of the runners it is smookth as glass where the transistion from alum runner to stock head flange. was very happy with his work


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (bdcoombs)*

want to watch!


----------



## cgow86 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (RTCustomz)*

can i play....
im still building mine, so far i have..
1989 gti 16v body
stock 9A block and head
arp head studs and rod bolts
ebay t3/t4 .63 hotside
ebay exhaust manifold 
b3 passat 02a code ayk or something
f1 racing g60 stage 2 clutch and pp
..more goodies on the way








































hopfully up and running by summer


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (cgow86)*

I will be vary interested to see how your ebay turbo holds up. Not haten' it is one hell of a steel. I am running a evo8 16g, which i also saw a cheep nock off version on ebay. I was vary close to giving it a shot. Figure a turbo is a turbo, even of it only lasts 10k miles. That and i hate to see guys spend well over $1200 for a monsteres turbo to only be pushing 10psi.







if my turbo ever takes a dump i think for the $200 ill try a ebay knock off.
What do you guys think?










_Modified by boopizi at 2:23 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

personaly id just buy the real deal, then your car is reliable. but some people don't appreciate reliability


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (skates)*

92 b3 wagon
9a head (stock)
aba bottom end (stock)
arp head studs
custom turbo manifold
Rhb5 VF4 IHI turbo (making killer boost of 7psi)
MS1 w/ msnsextra
36lb injectors
top mount intercooler (draws air from back of headlight)
35 shot of nitrous for giggles.

















_Modified by yellowjet at 1:48 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (skates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skates* »_personaly id just buy the real deal, then your car is reliable. but some people don't appreciate reliability

true... also ppl dont appreciate efficiency...
lbs of boost is just a number, gt28r is just another number... compared to gt40r.... all numbers aside... they all are there for a reason, not to be better than...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boopizi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boopizi* »_ That and i hate to see guys spend well over $1200 for a monsteres turbo to only be pushing 10psi.











that is a super old dyno sheet from when the turbo was first installed during break in tunning on the dyno with a fresh motor, i will be pushing right around 30lbs on my latest creation, not like i have to explain my build to you though for your approval.










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 11:04 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Amsterdam087)*

Hey man, you do what you want, and more power to you for running 30psi. I sure as hell dont have that kind of confidence in my build, nor a real transmission to handle it. 
However, it seems like in my town when i go to the strip and talk yo ppl about there cars (not necessarily vw) I hear so manny dame kids talking about how big there turbo is, and how much it cost. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif then when i ask how much boost there running, its ether, "i don't really know" or "about 12psi" Like a bigger turbo is helping? Any educated person knows that it will not.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boopizi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boopizi* »_ "about 12psi" Like a bigger turbo is helping? Any educated person knows that it will not. 


This is not always true. Just because someone is only running 12psi on say a gt35r it does not mean that they would have the same results on a t3/t4 at 25 psi.
Efficiency is important. There are MANY more variables in a turbo engine then just boost and turbo size.


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_

There are MANY more variables in a turbo engine then just boost and turbo size.

True. I personally feel the goal is to get to your "maxpsi" as quickly as possible... Thus why i have done the following. 

straight shot into intake manifold, such little turbo lag . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Full 20psi at 4k. And as a bonus, a clean OEM look. 

Tank and pump mounted in trunk. Snow performance stage 2
ACT clutch installed. 


_Modified by boopizi at 3:41 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*





























Chassis: mk2 Corrado G60
Block: ODB II ABA
Pistons: JE 8.5:1
Rods: Overland H beam 159mm
Head: 16v 2.0l OEM
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: Techtonics 268 mod L/C
Valves: OEM / HD springs
Injectors: Bosch EV14 1000cc
Intake manifold: BBM Da BOMB 
Throttle body: Ford Performance 80mm
Intercooler: Sparco 750hp Liquid I/C
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov: Tial 50mm
Exhaust manifold: BBM Log T3
Turbocharger: GT3076R .63AR
Wastegate: Tial 44mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" straight
Management: 034 Motorsports Ic Waste Spark
Spark plugs: BKR6
Flywheel: steel 9lbs
Clutch: Clutch Net 6Puc Sprung Foramic
Transmission: 02A ATA/CCM 
Differential: Quaffe LSD
Shifter: stock g60 corrado
Axles: DSS 3
458hp 350tq


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yh98OFjJqc


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (REPOMAN)*









i have one aswell. 
9a,93mm bore, stock compression, audi rods, arp studs and bolts, tt cams/spring, mild headwork, log mani, 60trim t3 .63ar megasquirt 52# injectors complete fuel system 3inch exhaust 


_Modified by twocamvw at 8:38 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (boopizi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boopizi* »_Hey man, you do what you want, and more power to you for running 30psi. I sure as hell dont have that kind of confidence in my build, nor a real transmission to handle it. 
However, it seems like in my town when i go to the strip and talk yo ppl about there cars (not necessarily vw) I hear so manny dame kids talking about how big there turbo is, and how much it cost. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif then when i ask how much boost there running, its ether, "i don't really know" or "about 12psi" Like a bigger turbo is helping? Any educated person knows that it will not. 


your right, i should have spent my money on a walmart special stereo and subs for my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Amsterdam087)*

Mine.. seen many times before.. but you asked. 
Link to spec sheet. 
http://www.customobsessions.co...old=0









Dyno... way more to go.


















_Modified by Jeebus at 1:35 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like the engine needs a lot more work you run out of power at 4000rpm 


_Modified by 16v lover at 10:52 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Jeebus)*

i'd love to see your car on a mustang dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

iv only got a dyno sheet of the old test motor but i dont have a scanner to copy it onto the cpu http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Battleaxesatdawn (Apr 6, 2009)

It is pretty early for a 16 valve to peak, would be nice to see another sheet from the fine tune


_Modified by Battleaxesatdawn at 5:05 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (16v lover)*









9a 16v
9:1 weisco .40 over
cat 265/262 cams
port and bowl work
supertech oversized valves both sides
evo 3 16g
kinetic manifold and downpipe
autotech light adj cam gear
lightweight balanced IM shaft
Scat light rods from Isaam (INA)
boost factory SRI
Old Skool Ind. light weight crank and alt pulley
Gruven parts water pump pulley
DRS trap door oil pan
INA ABF OE set - up
Digi 1 with custom SNS program
17 psi mild tune


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (16v lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v lover* »_Looks like the engine needs a lot more work you run out of power at 4000rpm 

_Modified by 16v lover at 10:52 AM 12-25-2009_

Was this to me? if so... you need to look at the graph again.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

jeebus, you know you car is slow.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

i think he was looking at your torque curve. it peaks at 4000, then slowly drops off as your boost continues.
mustang dyno i say!!!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

Yeah it's worse cause I had a MBC on it and it spiked a few PSI earlier on. You can see that at the bottom of the graph. 
I bought a APEXi AVCR to help eliminate that issue.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I didn't build it, but bought it (back) broken and will make it better.








Current config:
A1 Chassis
2.0L ABA short block with stock 159mm rods and clearanced stock ABA pistons 
2.0L 16V 9A IMshaft/cogs/OilPump
1.8L 16V PL cylinder head
8.3:1 Compression Ratio
151 tooth timing belt
Custom (16vturbo gti) short runner intake, currently with 2.0L OBD1 TB 
Custom (16vturbo gti) tubular turbo exhaust header (a work of art)
Holset HY-35 oil-cooled 55 lb/hour (480 whp?) turbo 
integral wastegate (10 psi spring, pick up off compressor housing) 
MBC
1.8T DV (plumbed as dump)
Cowl mounted K&N intake
FMIC 28x9x3 
Turbo spools at 3500 to 4500 rpm running 20-22 psi with 79% efficiency (34 psi capable with 77% efficiency, but not on current engine internals)
2.5" downpipe with 3" exhaust 
Siemens 630cc injectors 
LC1 wide band 
Digi-1 with stock 1 Bar MAP sensor and custom SNS chip, connection for external MAP (e.g., GM 3 Bar)
ACT clutch
Custom shimmed Mk3 020 gearbox
11.60 in 1/4 mile (about 300 whp?)

Plans:
Phase 1:
Upgrade rods (leaning towards IE H-beam)
Upgrade pistons (leaning towards custom very low compression JE, maybe 7:1)
Raise oil return from pan to block
Gauges
Brakes to G60 or better
Quaife or Peloquin TBD
Dyno time
Phase 2:
P&P Head
Dual exhaust cam mod
Lightweight pulleys
Walbro high-flow fuel pump
Bigger TB (OBD1 VR6 or Mustang 70mm?), and/or compare Euro 50mm Scirocco intake
Try to squeeze 3" downpipe in place of 2.5"
MSnS3 with sequential injection
Lightweight Flywheel
Shine Racing Services high-HP 020 rebuild
RollCage
More dyno time


_Modified by o2bad455 at 6:36 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (thepaintcanman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepaintcanman* »_ 









what did you do to get the heater hoses to work with the turbo?... special fittings or special hoses?.... i was wondering where to do my water hoses for my turbo...


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_
what did you do to get the heater hoses to work with the turbo?... special fittings or special hoses?.... i was wondering where to do my water hoses for my turbo...

I was admiring that as well, but my question is whether the stock plastic-sided heater core can take the heat, or did you find/make an all-metal heater core?


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (o2bad455)*

I track (road race and track days) my car so keep this in mind, I have ran the hoses both ways ie, into the turbo first then the core then the core then into the turbo. No failure either way. It would be smartest to run the heat into the core then into the turbo. LAst track session I got the turbo hot enough to remelt and bubble my ceramic coating, it was in August as well and oil temps hit over 290 and the heater core was fine.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_
what did you do to get the heater hoses to work with the turbo?... special fittings or special hoses?.... i was wondering where to do my water hoses for my turbo...

looks like a -10 AN hose fitting with push lock ends for the hoses.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone have a job or part # for a very low compression ratio 16VT piston? I'm looking for 7:1, but the lowest off-the-shelf CR from JE, Wiseco or Wossner seems to be around 8:1.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_. . . 
Throttle body: obd1 vr
. . . 
Management: digi 1 w/ SNS chip
Injectors: 630cc siemens
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .025" gap
. . . 


I've also got the Digi-1 with SNS. Unfortunately, I've got a modded 2L TB that seems a bit restrictive. Does the stock OBD1 VR6 TB have idle and full-throttle switches that work with Digi-1 SNS, or did it have to be modded?


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (o2bad455)*

dude you could do a 16v ABA with out swapping piston IIRC that like 7:1 or something very close. but why? your off boost power will be slower them an ME diesel.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Sparknock)*

Thanks for the reply. Stock ABA pistons is what I've got now, and it's between 8:1 and 8.5:1 (might potentially have been a couple of 10th lower if my head hadn't been shaved during rebuild). 
A CR of 7:1 (or even lower) could make MOHAHAMORE POWR on boost







I'm thinking that if I get the squish just right it might not be all that bad off boost either (maybe down 10% from present, which would still be streetable IMHO). Anyway, this car is destined for the track. 
So, still looking for 7:1 (or lower) CR pistons if anyone has a lead. I read in another thread that someone does have them, but now can't find the thread and my search keeps coming up empty










_Modified by o2bad455 at 9:01 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_Anyone have a job or part # for a very low compression ratio 16VT piston? I'm looking for 7:1, but the lowest off-the-shelf CR from JE, Wiseco or Wossner seems to be around 8:1. 

That's pointless, you can make 400+whp on 9:1 and pump gas. Why do you want such a low CR? 7:1 will be a dog off boost and you'll need more boost to make the same power.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

What he /\ said.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_That's pointless, you can make 400+whp on 9:1 and pump gas.

I don't think I've said how many hp I'm shooting for, but it is more than 400.

_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Why do you want such a low CR? 

The lower the CR, the more volume at TDC, so the more power in a FI engine.
_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_7:1 will be a dog off boost and you'll need more boost to make the same power.

Yes and No. You're right that 7:1 cannot be as quite as good off boost, but I'll be the judge of dog or not. I think many others who have tried very low CR did not have optimal combustion chamber geometry at TDC. If by "more boost" you mean more psi, I think you're mistaken. By my math, a low CR engine *should* make more power for the same boost pressure, since the boosted charge can fill a larger combustion chamber (more air = more power). 
Still looking for those elusive 7:1 pistons...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_
I don't think I've said how many hp I'm shooting for, but it is more than 400.
The lower the CR, the more volume at TDC, so the more power in a FI engine.
Yes and No. You're right that 7:1 cannot be as quite as good off boost, but I'll be the judge of dog or not. I think many others who have tried very low CR did not have optimal combustion chamber geometry at TDC. If by "more boost" you mean more psi, I think you're mistaken. By my math, a low CR engine *should* make more power for the same boost pressure, since the boosted charge can fill a larger combustion chamber (more air = more power). 
Still looking for those elusive 7:1 pistons...

do yourself a favor and stop searching for a ridiculous low compression piston and start searching for a good stand alone system. more compression=more power


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
That's pointless, you can make 400+whp on 9:1 and pump gas. Why do you want such a low CR? 7:1 will be a dog off boost and you'll need more boost to make the same power.

x2 most guys on the 1.8t side run the 9:1 c/r. Theres even guys running 10:1 on 3071/76 but are running w/m 24/7. when i bored and stroked my motor to a 2l i chose the 9:1 c/r. 7:1 is insane unless your running north of 50 psi. have fun driving it out of boost.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

I know what you are thinking about the 7:1 compression.
what people are not saying is there are other factors besides just dropping compression and upping the af mix to achieve the same final compression to get more power. yes it can be done that way but you will be using a ass load of gasoline to do it. 
what people should have said is you can get as much or more torque/hp by increasing timing, controlling detonation and increasing final compression while not using as much gas as a '70 muscle car.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_
looks like a -10 AN hose fitting with push lock ends for the hoses. 

yup, what he said


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_
I don't think I've said how many hp I'm shooting for, but it is more than 400.
The lower the CR, the more volume at TDC, so the more power in a FI engine.
Yes and No. You're right that 7:1 cannot be as quite as good off boost, but I'll be the judge of dog or not. I think many others who have tried very low CR did not have optimal combustion chamber geometry at TDC. If by "more boost" you mean more psi, I think you're mistaken. By my math, a low CR engine *should* make more power for the same boost pressure, since the boosted charge can fill a larger combustion chamber (more air = more power). 
Still looking for those elusive 7:1 pistons...


Higher compression will always make more power, it's been proven many times. If you wanna go a lot over 400whp run E85 or Race gas, W/M works too up to a certain point.
There was a guy on here from Hawaii that had a low compression 16v setup, I think his car was 7.5 or 7.7:1, car made 440whp IIRC, I think he stacked headgaskets to lower the CR with 8:1 pistons.

_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
do yourself a favor and stop searching for a ridiculous low compression piston and start searching for a good stand alone system. more compression=more power










x2


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Higher compression will always make more power, it's been proven many times. If you wanna go a lot over 400whp run E85 or Race gas, W/M works too up to a certain point.
There was a guy on here from Hawaii that had a low compression 16v setup, I think his car was 7.5 or 7.7:1, car made 440whp IIRC, I think he stacked headgaskets to lower the CR with 8:1 pistons.
x2










ok ok we get it. your going to get your 7:1 comp pistons. with thats said do you have any pictures of a currant 16v turbo set up ?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_ok ok we get it. your going to get your 7:1 comp pistons. with thats said do you have any pictures of a currant 16v turbo set up ? 

Do you mean pictures of the engine bay or the pistons? Here's a pic of the bay, basically as it came back to me before I started surgery. 










_Modified by o2bad455 at 3:30 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sparknock)*

The current pistons are just clearanced stock ABA pistons -- nothing special yet. No pics of any 7:1 pistons, but I'll probably start with forged aftermarket 2L 16V pistons and have a 30cc dish machined into each. Then I'll either a) offset bush the 159mm ABA rods, b) deck the ABA block, c) go back to a 9A block with 144mm rods, or some combination, to get the squish back up and the quench nice and tight.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_








and i almost hate posting the bay,
but here it is,
before i make all of my improvments:










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 1:00 PM 12-2-2009_

your car has been one of my favorites. tasteful black on white, 
kinda reminds me of the James Bond lotus esprit sub car


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_
Do you mean pictures of the engine bay or the pistons? Here's a pic of the bay, basically as it came back to me before I started surgery. 









_Modified by o2bad455 at 3:30 PM 1-3-2010_

thats fine this is what this thread was all about any way. i just figured it would be great to get back on topic


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

*FV-QR*

16vT....One day....one day.


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (yellowjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowjet* »_92 b3 wagon
9a head (stock)
aba bottom end (stock)
arp head studs
custom turbo manifold
Rhb5 VF4 IHI turbo (making killer boost of 7psi)
MS1 w/ msnsextra
36lb injectors
top mount intercooler (draws air from back of headlight)
35 shot of nitrous for giggles.
















_Modified by yellowjet at 1:48 AM 12-14-2009_

More info on the intercooler setup please!!!


----------



## wolfsberg321 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (radoboy)*

how well do those autotech sport cams work in a turbo application?


----------



## wolfsberg321 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (radoboy)*

how well dop those autotech sport cams work in a turbo application?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (wolfsberg321)*

excellent.. they are the biggest you should go without getting the overlapping out with internal cam gears..


----------



## wolfsberg321 (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright nice... Thanks for the help!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
your car has been one of my favorites. tasteful black on white, 
kinda reminds me of the James Bond lotus esprit sub car


wow dude, thank you kindly.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Christiano. (May 24, 2005)

86.4mm oem lightweight crank
144mm pauter rods
83.5mm iasa pistons
total seal rings
clevitte bearings
3 stage dry sump system (cicare external oil pump)
oem lightweight flywheel
single(!) disc (5 puck) clutch
Fully rebuilt 16v ABA Head
Supertech Valves (std size)
Iskenderian valve springs
Titanium Retainers
Custom inox exhaust manifold
Custom intake manifold (cast)
70mm throttle body
MSD 7AL2 Ignition Module
MSD ProPower Coil
8x160lb injectors
Aeromotive belt driven fuel pump
Aeromotive FPR
EMS: Fueltech Racepro1Fi (www.fueltechusa.com)
Bullseye S372 Race Cover
Macktech 50mm wastegate
4" exhaust
3" piping
1000hp water/air intercooler
Never got dyno numbers but what really matter is the track time on the first (almost) clean run: [email protected] 224km/h
Videos showing the build/runs on my YT channel:
http://www.youtube.com/christianop


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Christiano.* »_










Holy monsta!


----------



## boostdoctor (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (ballski00)*

Here's my Brother's a2 gti. It has been a long fun project. Gotta get a 3 bar map sensor to turn up the boost!
ported head
JE pistons
Pauter rods
arp studs
Megasquirt
72#injectors
t58 turbo
3" exhaust
MSD6al
FMIC
custom piping
Ford 5.0 throttle body
255 Walbro fuel pump
#8 fuel line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aut2bsyQctI


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Christiano.* »_
8x160lb injectors


Voces estao a usar Metanol ou o Etanol?
com injector assim ta mais virado pro Metanol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Christiano. (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

We are running on methanol, Killa


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Christiano.* »_We are running on methanol, Killa

Figures that 8 160cc injectors are only good for that, what's the power level of that? Those injectors can support 900+ at the wheels even on Methanol.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Christiano.* »_
Aeromotive belt driven fuel pump
Aeromotive FPR
EMS: Fueltech Racepro1Fi (www.fueltechusa.com)


You sir know what is up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamkam. (Aug 3, 2009)

can anybody ive me a guestimate about how much it would be to do a 16VT?...im 18 and got a part time job runnin me maybe 900 a month so its tight i guess...guestimates??
P.S i got a 89 1.8 16v jetta trophy


----------



## .Christiano. (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

I think we have a 750-800hp+ engine here.
We tried to make a pass on the dyno but in the very first pass the MTs (both) blew up (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xUbwGBkty4) and we got a failure on the dyno rpm sensor, causing a wrong read of the pass.
We never get back on the dyno since this time.


----------



## .Christiano. (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
You sir know what is up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Issam!
I tried to fix all the mistakes I made with my old cars. Its better to spend some money one time than spend money during all the season trying to fix things that will fail again and again.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (.Christiano.)*

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Lets see your 16V TURBO 16VT with SPECS! (16V-Dub)*

Here's mine:








Motor:
-OBD I ABA bottom end
-9a 16v head
-ABA pistons 
-ARP rod bolts
-ARP head studs
-ABA headgasket
Turbo Stuff:
-Racecraft Intake w/air bells and fuel rail
-Mustang TB
-Tubular SS exhaust manifold (not equal length)
-RC 550cc injectors
-Garret GT28RS
-350HP bar and plate IC
Management:
-034 Stage IC 16v kit w/034 harness
-Ignition triggered off of stock ABA crank position sensor
Misc:
-Setrab oil cooler + -8an lines and sandwich plate
-Knocksense MS (knock detector circuitry w/output to standalone ems and warning light)


----------



## s4quattro187 (Mar 4, 2008)

been working on getting this in the last few days. We're still waiting on a bunch of parts and the trans to get finished before dropping it in.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (s4quattro187)*

i like the coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

that last engine on a stand. is that a oem valve cover? from what car?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ellocolindo)*

That's a stock valve cover.


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (BastardDuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BastardDuck* »_
More info on the intercooler setup please!!!









Its a modified Intercooler off a early turbocoupe. It actually works well (at 7psi) even under long periods of boost.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (s4quattro187)*

That build looks familure, i have alot of the same parts.
What T/B plate is that on the BBM intake?
Are you going to run 034? I recognise the ignition coil.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yh98OFjJqc


----------



## s4quattro187 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_That build looks familure, i have alot of the same parts.
What T/B plate is that on the BBM intake?
Are you going to run 034? I recognise the ignition coil.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yh98OFjJqc









Its the obd I vr tb plate, the car is gonna be running on spectre ems pro. We are just trying to figure out most of the finally touches to the swap before the car gets sent out to have all the IC piping fab'd and exhaust. Haven't seena anyone running the DP on the passanger side so hopefully there's enough room. Had trouble with the cable to hydro clutch conversion also, I think I figured it out and I just need to add a clip to the aba clutch pedal to hold the clutch master clyinder push rod thingy. On the mk4 2.0 throttle cable the little ball that snaps onto the gas pedal is a tad bit smaller so I might see if the mk4 one will fit on the mk3 gas pedal. On top of everything else the side to side o2a shift bracket we got dosn't seem like the right one but even the gruvenparts bullet one looks like the same design, just dosn't fit right...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (s4quattro187)*

bump


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (s4quattro187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4quattro187* »_
Haven't seena anyone running the DP on the passanger side so hopefully there's enough room. 

It's gonna be tight.. What exhaust mani are you running and which subframe/rear mount?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

I run a pass side dp in my rocco. 3" turbo to cat. 
dunno about an A2.


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

want to show me valve cover
made for the 115 M coils


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (tp-denmark)*

CNC is great! How does the stock oil cap fit with coil in place?

New coils for me:


































_Modified by elRey at 5:50 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

it fits perfect
And it is not made with a cnc machine


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (tp-denmark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp-denmark* »_it fits perfect
And it is not made with a cnc machine

Care to explain then?


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (s4quattro187)*

what kind of alternator are you running ??


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Care to explain then?

probably did it on a mill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

Looks like it from the marks left in the cover.


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*

*Chassis: MK2 Jetta GLI* 
2.0L 9A Factory Bottom End 
Autotech Baffeled Oil Pan with Windage Tray 
Single Layer Low Compression Head Gasket 9.5:1
ARP Head Studs
ARP Main Studs
ARP Rod Bolts
Knife Edged Crank 
Stage 3 Port and Polished Head 
3 Angle Valve Job 
Autotech 252 Intake Cam
Autotech 264 Exhaust Cam
Techtonics Titanium Valve Springs & Retainers
Autotech Lightweight Intermediate Shaft Pulley
Techtonics Tuning Adjustable Cam Gear
Kent Cams Competition Timing Belt 
Custom short runner intake manifold
Edelbrock 75mm Throttle Body
Custom Short Runner Fuel Rail
42# Racetronix Injectors
Custom Tubular Exhaust Manifold 
2.5" Intercooler Piping 
Spearco Vertical Bar & Plate Intercooler 
Turbonetics 62-1 T3/T4 Stage 5 Ball Bearing Turbo 
Boost Logic Turbo Blanket 
Turbonetics Raptor Blow Off Valve 
Tial 38mm External Wastegate vented to atmosphere
TurboXS Boost Controller set at 18psi
TEC 3 Electromotive Stand Alone Engine Management System
Moroso Polished Vented Catch Can
Custom Taylor Spark Plug Wire Set 
NGK BKR7E .027 
Aeromotive Fuel Pressure Regulator 
020 2Y gear box with .80 5th and Peloquin Limited Slip 
8 Puck Copper Clutch 
8.5# steel flywheel
Passat 16V Dual Radiator Fan
Setrab Oil Cooler with Mocal Thermostatic Sandwich Adapter
3" Stainless Steel Downpipe with DEI Exhaust Wrap
2.5" Stainless Steel Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler 









*MBC set at 18psi. Boost starts coming on at 4K.* New dyno with new tune, larger injectors, and more boost to come.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (artspeed)*

Seems like your running a bit lean artspeed.....I see 13:1 a/f the whole way


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*

This was the first dyno after doing some street tuning. I have since made some changes to the VE table but before I make changes I am going to drop in some 630cc or 730cc injectors. My setup is currently running narrow-band and I will be switching over to wide-band here shortly. I'm not to sure about the A/F readout from the dyno because the car runs and smells rich. The narrow band gauge seems to read more on the rich side. The A/F readouts at dyno day were also showing other cars running on the lean side as well even though their on board-wide band was reading different. The car idles great and runs and pulls great all the way to redline. I have been beating on it this way for a few years now with no problems. It definitely has more potential.


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

what turbo manifold should i get thats cheap and is good anyone ?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

The racecraft "zornig" manifold is great. Myself and a lot of others run it, the log manifold is nice, sturdy, and reasonably priced ($300 iirc?).
Good turbo and wastegate placement.


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

do you know if a website sells it or were do i get it from?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

subscribed 


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 8:53 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

no one know where i could get that manifold?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 16v fpos* »_no one know where i could get that manifold?


his website is down but contact jim ("aka" zornig) on here.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

contact Jim on vwsport
http://www.vwsport.com post on "unlocked forum"


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re:  (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_contact Jim on vwsport
http://www.vwsport.com post on "unlocked forum"

Awesome guy to deal with and high quality products! i have his intake manifold.


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

does anyone here run the spa manifold any specs about it ?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Almost have my street Corrado ready for dyno tuning... cant wait, bombs away








































Turbo GT3076R
Autronic management
44mm Tial with AEM gauge style electronic boost control
True 2.2L ABA with off set-ground stroker crank, custom rods / pistons
These cams 268/276 turbo grind
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...8_276
870cc injectors...decca
Air / Air FMIC...
Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Almost have my street Corrado ready for dyno tuning... cant wait, bombs away








Turbo GT3076R
Autronic management
44mm Tial with AEM gauge style electronic boost control
True 2.2L ABA with off set-ground stroker crank, custom rods / pistons
These cams 268/276 turbo grind
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...8_276
870cc injectors...decca
Air / Air FMIC...
Have a great weekend









Looking forward to seeing numbers on this. Also what's the story with the cams.. that link goes no where.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Almost have my street Corrado ready for dyno tuning... cant wait, bombs away








































Turbo GT3076R
Autronic management
44mm Tial with AEM gauge style electronic boost control
True 2.2L ABA with off set-ground stroker crank, custom rods / pistons
These cams 268/276 turbo grind
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...8_276
870cc injectors...decca
Air / Air FMIC...
Have a great weekend










That is one busy engine bay.


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

SICK.
!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (16v dubbin)*

John I just ordered the headspacer from you for a 1.8 16v. I'm gonna see how much boost this thing can take


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Nice, thanks guys!
Hope to go to the dyno, end of next week.
I'll post the results.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

subscribed also..will post some up later...


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be able to ad to this thread very soon! dyno day next weds then ill post up some specs


----------



## thatGTIguy (Feb 2, 2010)

tp-denmark said:


> want to show me valve cover
> made for the 115 M coils


 very interesting.. anyone have any more thoughts on this...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

ok its running on a base map and we have done some shake downs....
hope to actually strap it on the dyno next week.
have a safe and happy holiday weekend


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

BETZ! I need a 16v na chip for engine breakin.. digi 1. Do you make them?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

You can just run the stock chip for this....


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

I was PMing some people I found after searching before the vortex swap went down... 

Does anyone have a SDS base map (spreadsheet I guess) for 16VT on 630cc injectors? 

Got my car started tonight and would like to have it running half decent by this weekend to get down to cult classic! The previous owner of my SDS had some weird settings on his 1.8t. The timing reduction under boost is all messy and I'm having a hard time finding any info for a base setting. 

Fuel is pretty straightforward by my wideband, and I have experience tuning NA setups, but what kind of timing should I be taking back under boost. I have it set to 30* in the timing map over 3000 rpm but don't really know what is acceptable. 9:1 compression 93 octane 50 trim t3/t4 btw haha, the first car on this thread.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

30* advance is too much. I believe stock ignition map shows 32* after 3k rpm irc, and with boost a general rule of thumb is for every pound of boost, remove 1* of advance. Ex: 10psi = 22* after 3k. If you have a wideband, knocklight, or a way to datalog you can slowly + safely add in more advance 

- Jason


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Okay cool. I meant 30* before the boost retard modified it. I'll try 1* per pound as a base map then. :thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Dynoed since posting: 



elRey said:


> 15 - 16 psi


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

cleaned up engine bay, added isv, new exhaust (3" dp to 2.5" hushpower resonator in place of cat to 2.5" techtonics pipe to magnaflow muffler. nice and quite. nothing like being able to get on it without turning heads.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

really need a baseline for this sds thing cant even pull itself into the shop


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm scheduled for the dyno next Wednesday....cant wait! 
Have a great weekend


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Made it to the dyno the other day....
We were able to get a good base tune and shake down issues.
Hope to be back on the dyno for power pulls next thurs.
Here are some pics of the car.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Check out some boost carnage!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8340986/Turbo Build/PT Party 022.JPG


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Greengt1 said:


> Check out this boost carnage!
> 
> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Turbo Build/PT Party 022.JPG?w=40a126b1


Dead link, at least for me


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

try it again from my post:thumbup:


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

Started my project about a month ago.
88 jetta coupe'
2.0l 16v
60-1 turbo
hks ssqv blowoff valve
tial 44mm wastegate
custom intake manifold
custom equal length exhaust mani
Audi tt drive train (yes, AWD!!!!)
9-1 JE pistons
Carrilo forged rods
spec stage3 clutch/flywheel (tt)
custom haldex delete!!!! (my design)
28"x17" radiator (custom frt crossmember)
treadstone I/C
wilwood clutch and brake pedals
manual brake master and clutch master, with remote reservoirs
apexi boost controller
megasquirt2 ecu, using edis ignition setup (waste spark)
zietronics wideband controller
K-sport 12" frt brake kit
K-sport 11" rear brake kit
K-sport coil overs
16gal fuel cell
Passat syncro rear beam assy.
custom exhaust ( I WILL NOT RAISE MY TUNNEL) plan on running twin 1.75 tubes down passenger side floorboard. 
a1000 fuel pump
76lb injectors
i know there will be a lot of requests for pics. please don't bust my balls too much. All of the pics i have so far on on my phone. i havn't had the time to download them into my laptop yet. I WILL SOON!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=18649&id=100000423755620&l=0fb9865903


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

SDS isn't really capable of transferring maps unless you find someone who wants t spend the time to write down there setup, the type it into a post. 

READ. information is KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

stock 2.0 ABA block
stock 9A head
custom log exhaust manifold
modified 1.8T intake manifold 
1.8T fuel rail
4 bar FPR
walbro 255LPH
T3/4 T04E turbo
42lb inj
2.5 IC piping
FMIC
3in DP and full exhaust
02A tranny with VR PP


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG I love the bumper pins! I need your permission to use those! Its not like the bumper doesnt come off on its own.. I havent rode around with my bumper for almost 2 years being afraid of it falling off...


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

That's really not all that of a bad idea. Quick on/off for front licence plate........ A little goofy using that big of clips though...


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

rjc69 said:


> That's really not all that of a bad idea. Quick on/off for front licence plate........ A little goofy using that big of clips though...


there was only one size clips:laugh:


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

any more


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

gfh


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

almost finished mine will post when it is all done, all i need is to know what fittings to use to tap into the oil filter housing for the oil feed to the turbo :banghead:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

yah, let's keep this to RUNNING 16vT's 
motors on engine stands shouldn't count. 
we need to see firewall clearance, intake plumbing and such.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Stussy NJ said:


> almost finished mine will post when it is all done, all i need is to know what fittings to use to tap into the oil filter housing for the oil feed to the turbo :banghead:


 iicr its a 1/8 npt fitting to -4


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

it's actually a 10X1 thread, but 1/8 npt will screw in and seal


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

for all of you running any type of SRI did you have to do an A/C delete and move your alt down to where your A/C was?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes I cut the acc. bracket and moved the alt bolt bushings out to mount on AC location. Also used an 8v alternator pulley and I forget what belt, can check today though.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

such a pain in the ass but i have both pulleys needed , bracket and mk3 alt to go in, just to lazy to pull the motor out to do it


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

16V-Dub said:


> Yes I cut the acc. bracket and moved the alt bolt bushings out to mount on AC location. Also used an 8v alternator pulley and I forget what belt, can check today though.


what chassis is that?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Mk2 lol I just spun the engine on the crane to take pictures of items for sale while removing it.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I like bright and cluttered...











this in a sub 2000# car puts smiles on peoples faces and angers the ones behind me....


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

interesting filter placement, any more specs as far as psi turbo software injectors?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ahhh..yes my bad...I was running 10 PSI and I maxed Out my 440's...im now at 14-16 on my 630's at 70% duty cycle and 11.9-12.4 AFR right up to 8000RPM.Its enough for wheelspin through 3rd on 9" tires...my pslots hate all gears...

2.0l 9A bored over 0.020 with wiseco 9:1 pistons, 
9a head with a decent port and autotech 260's.
Serpentine underdrive conversion, 
log manifold with a t3/t4 with a hybrid garrett comp wheel and a turbine clipped 10*.
2.25 plumbing. ebay intercooler.3"inlet
2.5 turbo back Straight, flowmaster 40
BBM rail with adj.FPR and 630 siemens injectors. 
MegaSquirt1 v2.2 with spark and extra.
passat radiator and dual fan 
02A conversion (AGC 3.94) 100mm axles. Fidanza 6lb FW and stage 3 6 puck ceremic clutch.

all in this POS mk2 scirocco


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

thats a sick ass Scirocco :thumbup:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Stussy NJ said:


> thats a sick ass Scirocco :thumbup:


thanks man..all us 16vt guys have awesome stuff going on...


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

specs:
2l 16v 9a
arp all around
3 angle valve job, p&p head
garrett t3/to4e
spearco dual core front mount
02a trans swap currently no lsd
g60 lightweight flywheel
vr clutch and flywheel
MS v2.2 running fuel and spark (working patatron unit)
440 injectors
3 bar fpr
tial wastegate & bov
walbro 255 inline
vr fuel filter
b&m short shifter


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Its not yet complete but ill post up anyway.

Specs

1.8 16v
Stock block
Rebuilt head 
TT retainers
HD springs
Digi 1 on SNS stage 5 chip for 440 injectors ( MS maybe in the future)
Stock intake manifold
Super wheel 16g TDO5 
kinetics manifold
kinetics downpipe
None IC set up to start

We had it all set up and my dumb ass had the DV on backwards:sly: and it bosted to 11 psi and i blew a headgasket :banghead:. It was set to 8psi.

Soon to come-
ARP head bolts
headspacer 9:1 CR
FMIC 
Serp belt conversion 
SRI of some kind ( as soon as i can find one)
After i get all this installed (this weekend hopefully) i will start out at 10psi and move up from there 

Pics for clicks



















I know it doesn't show much but more to come very soon :thumbup:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

quick question for those running digi1, what injectors are you using that are compatible with digifant 1?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mathew... said:


> quick question for those running digi1, what injectors are you using that are compatible with digifant 1?


It all depends on what your chip is burned for....

From what I have seen for 16v:

42# - Minimum Requirement
60#


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

sns has some great tunes for 60lb / 630cc injectors. :thumbup:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

toy_vw said:


> ahhh..yes my bad...I was running 10 PSI and I maxed Out my 440's... I've heard of 440's making it up to 17 psi.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

1.8 16v
BBM Headspacer
ARP Headstuds (not undercut)
MSD Blaster 2 coil
Innovate LC1
Holset Big HX30w (recently rebuilt, no play)
Saab Wastegate Actuator
DSM 450cc injectors with Honda Resistor Box (not installed)
Turbonetics Manifold :banghead:
Custom 2.5" DP to 2.25" exhaust
SouthBend Clutch, 020 2y trans
Digi 1 tuned by myself
BFI Solid front mount
Solid G60 trans mount
Early Style rear mount with poly insert
-3an feed 36", -16an return:laugh:
Old-Skool HKS DV/BOV

Tach isnt working, but I see 8 psi pretty quick, maybe about 2800 to 3000 rpm


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

whats wrong with the Turbonetics manifold? 

there'e a pn from msd to get the tach to work.. I have to look at my car tomorrow.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Terrible wastegate placement for use on a mk2 with the turbo inlet on the passenger side, impossible to use the intake on the drivers side. Spgolf is using the same thing and canbarely fit the dp on the passenger side do to the motor mount.

I just need to run a ground wire for the tach signal and make sure the cluster has power. 

I'm also using 1" t pipe silicone couplers for the co pot and the bov. I hate my ic pipe setup but it works for now.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

digi 1 tuned by yourself?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

snikfrits said:


> I've heard of 440's making it up to 17 psi.


I've also heard of 30# injectors running 17 psi...dont forget theres a difference between flow at pressure depending on turbocharger output.....a K03 at 17 psi wont touch a gt30 at 17 psi


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Terrible wastegate placement for use on a mk2 with the turbo inlet on the passenger side, impossible to use the intake on the drivers side. Spgolf is using the same thing and canbarely fit the dp on the passenger side do to the motor mount.


 Couldnt have said that any better.... Im internal.. THANK GOD!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Stussy NJ said:


> digi 1 tuned by yourself?


 Yup, not running switches or an 02 sensor. Idles ok, need to adjust a few more things to get a better cold start to warm up transition. Idles a bit high, I'm guessing 1500 or so as no working tach. I'm just messing with the tune a bit on 19 lb injectors to learn, as I've never tuned efi but fiddled with cis-e for a few years so I've got an idea what I'm doing. 

Idle afr is good though, about 14:1 when its warm. Goes right to 12:1 on throttle tip in and under load, but at 8psi I chicken out when it gets to 12.5:1. Dsm 450cc are going in next, then maybe do some research on upgrading the map sensor.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Turbodub's ABA/16v, running on E85 and made 700 whp at 28-38 psi. 
Ran a best of 10.06 at 151 and a best of 153.11mph at the drag strip. 



















Non-Technical pic


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

*rabbit 80*

aba 16 vt 


spec : 
2,0l aba 
scat conecting rod with 20 mm wrist pin 
9a molley piston 
arp all around 
9:1 compression 
rebuilt head with 3 angle valve job 
garrett t3/t4e , .63 hot side , .60 cold side ,stage 3 turbine 
turbosmart ultragate wastegate 38 mm 
blitz dual bov 
megasquirt 1 v3 with c.o.p 
3 inch exhaust 
2.5 to 3.0 inch piping 
vr6 obd1 throttle body 
o2a g60 tranny . 
innovate wide band 

run 17 psi 
365 hp


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*urbo du*

Turbodubs car is slow lol. You should all see my dp on my turblow netics mani.....took the exhaust guy a few hours to get it right. 

I may change the manifold sometime in the future if I take a crack at setting up a compound turbo system. The o34 manifold looks pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ralph1975 said:


> aba 16 vt
> 
> 
> spec :
> ...


 Need pics maneee!


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

*project*

there is the entire project . 

http://www.vwquebec.ca/forum/showthread.php?199264-RABBIt-80-BLEU-dyno-result


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

An updated shot of my engine bay, it should be making a bit more power but the main goal is to put it down better.


----------



## Shavedub (Feb 27, 2007)

*.20 over 2.0 16 valve turbo*


----------



## Shavedub (Feb 27, 2007)

*Few more*


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

what TB are you using, i need to get me one of those:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

subscribed opcorn:

and mine so far...




























going in this...










What I have so far...
9a 2.0l block hot tanked, honed & magnaflux
JE 9:1 forged pistons
9a knife edged crank
9a rods
ARP rod bolts
blueprinted and balanced
1.8l 16v head mild P&P
Scirocco intake mani
02A Stock box
new sachs clutch kit
Megasquirt III v3.0 with expansion board (built & tested)
Innovate LC-1 wideband
Volvo oil cooler setup

I've got tons of research to do and a lot of questions to ask

But plans for...
Medium Turbo GT28RS??? & associated goods
COP's (I like the 20v ones shown a few pages back and would like more info, but have been told OEM ones are $hitty at best)
trigger wheel setup, lots to consider...
ABA Serp setup

Sorry to post a bit out of context, but I've seen a lot of good info, just subscribing :beer:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

stock rods????

good to see another 9a...


heres a quick one...what are you boys in the 275-350+ range running in the 1/4


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe I was running around 275 whp and ran [email protected] on 195 street tires with a peloquin. Kinda hard to put down at island dragway (crap) in a mk2 with .48 50 trim, just spiked boost and spun through 3rd gear. Obviously amateur driver too haha :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

toy_vw said:


> stock rods????
> 
> good to see another 9a...


Ya, stock forged rods, should be good for 300-350 hp :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, stock forged rods, should be good for 300-350 hp :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


i would replace the bolts though. i went with arp rod bolts.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

audib6neusp30 said:


> i would replace the bolts though. i went with arp rod bolts.


has them :thumbup:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Sr.Karmann,
I want your chassis:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

weeblebiker said:


> Sr.Karmann,
> I want your chassis:wave:


everything has a price :what:......:laugh:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I would be interested in knowing what brand and size intercoolers everyone is using, im seriously thinking of an ebay one sadly..


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Stussy I'm running a saab 900 intercooler, similar to a viggen. Fits behind the grill almost perfect, just needs a few things to make it fit perfect. Mines a small bumper mk2. Still interested in self tuned digi 1?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

im running a spearco dual core intercooler. pretty nice size, its not that well hidden either. one day i will re-fab my intercooler piping and stick it behind the grill. it gets the job done for now though.

not the best picture but you get the idea.:beer:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill look into the saab ic id love to stick it behinde the grill and still use small bumpers, and yes please more info on digi 1 tune!


----------



## Shavedub (Feb 27, 2007)

ATP smaller of the two fits perfect with only having to cut the center bar out of the core support.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

can anyone tell me the benefit of placing your air filter in the rain tray area?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I think its just due to the lack of space to run the piping for the intake, but on the other side, im sure the temp in the rain tray has to lower than in the engine bay.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

turbo engines benefit just as much as nas from pulling in cold air instead of 100*F + air in the engine bay


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

air filter in the trat due to lower temps and running a 3" full inlet...ive still got the steel divider with the air vents in the hood so im positive the temps are lower .

running an ebay intercooler...works just fine....

I need rods and a diff....


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

My specs will be changing shortly


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

What piston to wall tollerances are you guys with forged 2.0's running? I set mine a little loose didn't work out


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

16V-Dub said:


> What piston to wall tollerances are you guys with forged 2.0's running? I set mine a little loose didn't work out


whatever the manufacturer SUGGEST's...all pistons Ive bought come with a spec sheet of what to bore to,maximum wear, etc..


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> Turbodub's ABA/16v, running on E85 and made 700 whp at 28-38 psi.
> Ran a best of 10.06 at 151 and a best of 153.11mph at the drag strip.


lets update that.

went 9.8x @ 155...... then went 9.73 @ 151 while blowing a hole in the block on the 1-2 shift and staying in it.

and this was with a stock non-ported 1.8 16v head with cams and springs.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

video??


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

Stussy NJ said:


> video??


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

16V-Dub said:


> What piston to wall tollerances are you guys with forged 2.0's running? I set mine a little loose didn't work out


loose as hell


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

love it, and i really wana come see you race at the track since were both from NJ:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

that car made me decide to put a 16v in my corrado.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

turbodub is my hero:laugh:


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

turbodub said:


> loose as hell


like .004-.005 loose lol?


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

16V-Dub said:


> like .004-.005 loose lol?


like they needed a block the night before and someone (Chris Alamorian) donated a block with the same bore (theoretically) as their pistons.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

haha thats awesome


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

any issues reported with the Siemens 630cc injectors on a stock intake with BBM fuel rail? i.e. spray pattern being a cone and potentially soaking the top of the intake port?? Fitment/length with digi cups and BBM rail??

Thanks :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> any issues reported with the Siemens 630cc injectors on a stock intake with BBM fuel rail? i.e. spray pattern being a cone and potentially soaking the top of the intake port?? Fitment/length with digi cups and BBM rail??
> 
> Thanks :beer:


The cone spray pattern will work just fine, I've used worse injectors than Siemens 630s with good results. The only time the split spray will make a difference is cold starts. Once under boost or higher load the fuel will have no problems getting into the combustion chambers..
What siemens 630s are u looking at? and Do yourself a favor and get the biggest o-rings you can fit in the injector cup


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sp_golf said:


> The cone spray pattern will work just fine, I've used worse injectors than Siemens 630s with good results. The only time the split spray will make a difference is cold starts. Once under boost or higher load the fuel will have no problems getting into the combustion chambers..
> What siemens 630s are u looking at? and Do yourself a favor and get the biggest o-rings you can fit in the injector cup


Nice, not too worried about cold starts here in SoFla... I've noticed how the Genesis injectors nozzle protrudes below the cup and would sit in the middle of the intake port, then split, but they're not offered in a bigger size than, what 430cc. Looking into the hi-z Siemens, probably gonna pick up a lightly used set in the classifieds. Hadn't got as far as o-rings, actually have a few G60 rings lying around...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice, not too worried about cold starts here in SoFla... I've noticed how the Genesis injectors nozzle protrudes below the cup and would sit in the middle of the intake port, then split, but they're not offered in a bigger size than, what 430cc. Looking into the hi-z Siemens, probably gonna pick up a lightly used set in the classifieds. Hadn't got as far as o-rings, actually have a few G60 rings lying around...


I doubt you'll actually notice a difference between the 2 injectors. Try finding a thicker o-ring that fits in nice and snug, they usually leak around there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sp_golf said:


> Try finding a thicker o-ring that fits in nice and snug, they usually leak around there


will do :thumbup:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

my siemens 630's sit snug in the g60 bungs with stock oring...only leak i had was from me knicking the o-ring...


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

what is a better option for a low budget 16vt, machine down the pistons (3mm) or put a double metal headgasket on?

thanks in advance


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

krupske said:


> what is a better option for a low budget 16vt, machine down the pistons (3mm) or put a double metal headgasket on?
> 
> thanks in advance


stacking gaskets or a head spacer IMO...


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> stacking gaskets or a head spacer IMO...


o.k and how does that work? staking the gaskets.

never done it before...

sorry for the noob questions


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

krupske said:


> o.k and how does that work? staking the gaskets.
> 
> never done it before...
> 
> sorry for the noob questions


simple as it sounds, stacking up head gaskets one on top of another to lower the compression ratio


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> simple as it sounds, stacking up head gaskets one on top of another to lower the compression ratio


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

krupske said:


> thank you :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

2 30$ gaskets are definitely cheaper than the cost of machining. I used double aba gaskets on my stock comp. 9a


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would use a headspacer, bbm has some nice ones for about 150 bucks


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Mathew... said:


> 2 30$ gaskets are definitely cheaper than the cost of machining. I used double aba gaskets on my stock comp. 9a


i also have a 9a.. but gaskets in holland (the netherlands) cost 75euro's (100dollars) so its not cheaper than machining the pistons, i think..



Dave926 said:


> I would use a headspacer, bbm has some nice ones for about 150 bucks


 i live in holland so shipping is going to be a problem for me.. i found this: http://www.turbo-parts.de/product_info.php?info=p673_Verdichtungsreduzierplatte-V2A-16v-2mm.html




thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

krupske said:


> i also have a 9a.. but gaskets in holland (the netherlands) cost 75euro's (100dollars) so its not cheaper than machining the pistons, i think..
> 
> i live in holland so shipping is going to be a problem for me.. i found this: http://www.turbo-parts.de/product_info.php?info=p673_Verdichtungsreduzierplatte-V2A-16v-2mm.html
> 
> ...


check with g werks in the uk, they may be able to help you. Im pretty sure they are a bbm dealer. If not contact bbm to see who they have for dealers in your area.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Germanautoparts.com I'm sure they can ship to you either way its way cheaper than 100$ per gasket:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Stussy NJ said:


> Germanautoparts.com I'm sure they can ship to you either way its way cheaper than 100$ per gasket:thumbup:


I just paid $50 for a metal 9a gasket and they have ABA metal HG's for $30, super nice folks :thumbup:


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> check with g werks in the uk, they may be able to help you. Im pretty sure they are a bbm dealer. If not contact bbm to see who they have for dealers in your area.





Stussy NJ said:


> Germanautoparts.com I'm sure they can ship to you either way its way cheaper than 100$ per gasket:thumbup:





Sr. Karmann said:


> I just paid $50 for a metal 9a gasket and they have ABA metal HG's for $30, super nice folks :thumbup:


thanks guys! really appreciate your help :beer: 

i have one of the two gaskets  
just wanted to know whats the best and cheapest option for a 16vt

so if i got it right: the best option is to use a headspacer?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Best option is milling the pistons or getting after-market forged/low compression pistons.
Head spacer/stacked gaskets is the cheapest/most simple option.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> Best option is milling the pistons or getting after-market forged/low compression pistons.
> Head spacer/stacked gaskets is the cheapest/most simple option.


o.k thanks guys! :beer:

going for the 2gaskets


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

krupske said:


> o.k thanks guys! :beer:
> 
> going for the 2gaskets


Okay, make sure you get metal layer steel gaskets and not fibre. You'll also have to drill out the rivets that hold them together before installing and also spray some copper silicone spray between them and on both of the outsides


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i didnt go this route...but what happens if you dont drill out the rivits???sit high on top of eachother?

no one ever mentions that part...also..plus 1 on the copper spray...even with one gasket...


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

if you dont drill out the rivets the aba gaskets wont fit over a stud on the back of the 9a block.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ohhh....i was missing one of those alingment pins to begin with...so i didnt have that issue


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

toy_vw said:


> i didnt go this route...but what happens if you dont drill out the rivits???sit high on top of eachother?
> 
> no one ever mentions that part...also..plus 1 on the copper spray...even with one gasket...


Yeah they push the gaskets apart from eachother in the corners


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> Okay, make sure you get metal layer steel gaskets and not fibre. You'll also have to drill out the rivets that hold them together before installing and also spray some copper silicone spray between them and on both of the outsides





Mathew... said:


> if you dont drill out the rivets the aba gaskets wont fit over a stud on the back of the 9a block.


i already have one metal gasket, and it's for a 16v.. does this also counts for a 16v gaskets? (the rivets drilling part)
and are stock headbolts going to work to 250/300hp ?

once again thanks! :beer:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

krupske said:


> i already have one metal gasket, and it's for a 16v.. does this also counts for a 16v gaskets? (the rivets drilling part)
> and are stock headbolts going to work to 250/300hp ?
> 
> once again thanks! :beer:


ARP headbolts!!! I wouldnt trust stock...

and the 16v head gaskets are designed to fit over those rivets so dont worry. As far as I know only the aba gaskets need to be drilled


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

Mathew... said:


> ARP headbolts!!! I wouldnt trust stock...
> 
> and the 16v head gaskets are designed to fit over those rivets so dont worry. As far as I know only the aba gaskets need to be drilled


thanks! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

I have been scanning through this... is anyone out there running the BBM manifold and downpipe?


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

On the first page.... kompressorgolf is running that set up and on the second or third page another guy is running it as well. If i remember right kompressorgolf siad he liked the setup and works great even at low boost but someone else that used it was saying how they hated the waste gate placement but i could be wrong just go back and read through the first few pages.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

because im bored...this was done after the new turbo install...doesnt seem super sonic...but she makes me happy. installing a syncro setup during the winter..hope it works


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a big fan of roccos at all really but damn I love yours:thumbup:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Sergio you need more videos.....:thumbup:


----------



## wayupnorth16vt (Dec 15, 2010)

finally i can play!!

aba 16vt
95 aba stock block
91 9a head
c2 stage 2
ar 50 t3t4
3in downpipe to 2.5 straight
38mm wastegate
mini delphi 440cc's
secrets!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

upside down 1.8t intake switched to the driver's side.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Sergio you need more videos.....:thumbup:


theres a few more but they are poopy...especially when the speedo doesnt work...all you see is continuose pegging of gauges...spring time will bring some more



Stussy NJ said:


> Not a big fan of roccos at all really but damn I love yours:thumbup:


i've converted many..LOL


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

wayupnorth16vt said:


> finally i can play!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how much power I'm making....I haven't been on the dyno yet...but here's what I'm running

1.8L 16v head(stock)
Obd 1 aba block(stock)
Custom sri
034efi turbo manifold
SPA 70/63 turbo
38mm wg(20psi)
Tial 50mm bov
ID1000 injectors
Bosch 044 fuel pump
Aeromotive a1000 rrfpr
MSD 6a 
Mallory coil
3in dp and exhaust
Ms1 v2.2
Autotech 10lb flywheel
Spec stage 3 clutch
02j egr transmission


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

yum..some color matching and that thing will be sex


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

such a nice jetta that bay looks sick love it:thumbup:


----------



## wayupnorth16vt (Dec 15, 2010)

no secrets just alittle lazy!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Tdipusher which one of the 034 manifolds are you running? I hate my turbonetics and that one seems the best so far.

Just so everyone here knows if your running the digi injector cups on a stock 16v manifold, check for leaks around that area. Mine where the meet the manifold with the lip on the plastic there is a small airleak.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Tdipusher which one of the 034 manifolds are you running? I hate my turbonetics and that one seems the best so far.
> 
> Just so everyone here knows if your running the digi injector cups on a stock 16v manifold, check for leaks around that area. Mine where the meet the manifold with the lip on the plastic there is a small airleak.



I always wrap em with teflon tape or the pipe dope...


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm using the logstyle manifold. Its really good. No cracks or leaks after 3 years


----------



## MkBean (Jun 21, 2010)

*blah*

what are your tire and wheel specs


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

MkBean said:


> what are your tire and wheel specs


gtfo or pm him that. This is a thread about turbos, not ****ing wheels. You think this is the mk4 forum?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

TDiPusher19t said:


> I'm using the logstyle manifold. Its really good. No cracks or leaks after 3 years


can you post up a pic of your downpipe, or a good picture of that general area?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> can you post up a pic of your downpipe, or a good picture of that general area?


Dave, are you still rocking the Holset?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes but I'm having issues, not with the turbo. I finally installed my dsm 450cc with a honda resistor box and semi tuned the car.

Took it out and instead of seeing 10 psi by 3200 or so, I was seeing 2 psi at 4k. Built a boost leak tester and discovered they were leaking where the injector met the manifold, and after tripling the oring the injectors stopped leaking but now the spray pattern is all ****ed up and its pooling in the cylinders so it won't fire up. The leak from the cups hasn't been fixed either so I'm going to rtv the cups in and play with the orings some more to see what I can do. Its cold out though so working on the car is a bitch.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Yes but I'm having issues, not with the turbo. I finally installed my dsm 450cc with a honda resistor box and semi tuned the car.
> 
> Took it out and instead of seeing 10 psi by 3200 or so, I was seeing 2 psi at 4k. Built a boost leak tester and discovered they were leaking where the injector met the manifold, and after tripling the oring the injectors stopped leaking but now the spray pattern is all ****ed up and its pooling in the cylinders so it won't fire up. The leak from the cups hasn't been fixed either so I'm going to rtv the cups in and play with the orings some more to see what I can do. Its cold out though so working on the car is a bitch.


what manifold are you using...I got rid of the oring all together and use ptfe pipe sealent...or teflon tape in a pinch....or im assuming you mean the injector oring???mabie buy some new oring's and bungs...they are cheap ...also...ensure that the fuel rail seats the injectors straight and fully...

I know you know what your doing..but sometimes little things get overlooked


edit...also just realized your using the dsm 450's....which dont seat in the cup the same way our bosch or siemens injectors do...and IMO...are garbage...why not aquire some 440's or bigger? and get rid of multiple headaches all together....


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> gtfo or pm him that. This is a thread about turbos, not ****ing wheels. You think this is the mk4 forum?


Ha win! 

Btw i


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

Ill try get some pics up soon


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont know where to put this so ill put it in here. 


Anyone have a "16v turbo" chip for digi 1 they would sell me? I need this desperately!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathew... said:


> I dont know where to put this so ill put it in here.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a "16v turbo" chip for digi 1 they would sell me? I need this desperately!


I think I just saw one pop up in the FI or engine classifieds recently :thumbup:


----------



## wayupnorth16vt (Dec 15, 2010)

god i love 16v turbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

wayupnorth16vt said:


> god i love 16v turbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrinsanta:


Yes...me to!
:grinsanta:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

JBETZ said:


> Yes...me to!
> :grinsanta:


16vt for the win\!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

im building an awd 16vt

aba with pauter rods and JE 12:1 comp pistons
16v ported head and shrick 276
precision billet 72mm
01e 6sp

going in my CQ


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

boost_addict said:


> im building an awd 16vt
> 
> aba with pauter rods and JE 12:1 comp pistons
> 16v ported head and shrick 276
> ...


why so high of compression with boost?
you planning methanol for fuel...


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^ he LIkes playing with fire.....

Ive recently seen a few high comp 16vt's and they do produce....BUT...not worth the risk for me and pump gas/anything other then super motocross octane


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

we are using e85.. helps the turbo spool as well hehe


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

boost_addict said:


> we are using e85.. helps the turbo spool as well hehe


Nice, but still seems high for the octane rating of E85...
You might smell pop corn...lol
I've never liked the small squish band with the higher comp pistons and boost.
Honda guys like to do this with race fuel, good luck with it:thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Pretty much anything can (and needs to be) tuned to last. 
A few years ago we ran 19 psi on straight 93 pump with 11.1 for a while. 
Then we shaved them down to mid-low 10-1 and ran 45+ psi on E85, lean, hot, overboosted, you name it.

Compression ratio is the latest vw bandwagon. To find out what the VW guys want to do, just look at what the Honda guys were doing 2-5 years ago.
Its good for ~10 whp give or take. Awesome. Instant 9-8 second car, just add water.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

lugnuts said:


> Pretty much anything can (and needs to be) tuned to last.
> A few years ago we ran 19 psi on straight 93 pump with 11.1 for a while.
> Then we shaved them down to mid-low 10-1 and ran 45+ psi on E85, lean, hot, overboosted, you name it.
> 
> ...


Yep seen it done right and wrong... when wrong not very pretty!
I've always liked the bigger squish band for street cars and disagree with the higher comp hype for street cars. 100% Race cars it makes lots of sense. Takes all types and we all do what we like anyway.
Cheers and happy new year coming up :wave:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

I got the forged pistons from a friend for free so we will try them to start. I have used 11:1 before with c16 and i like the high comp over our 9:1 motor we had. i will have the octane and good management so i see it as all good


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

toy_vw said:


> what manifold are you using...I got rid of the oring all together and use ptfe pipe sealent...or teflon tape in a pinch....or im assuming you mean the injector oring???mabie buy some new oring's and bungs...they are cheap ...also...ensure that the fuel rail seats the injectors straight and fully...
> 
> I know you know what your doing..but sometimes little things get overlooked
> 
> ...


Stock 16v intake manifold. The bungs do no need replacing they are plastic cups that really dont wear out. 

The injector o rings are brand new as well. DSM 450's are not bad injectors, in fact they are decent, honda guys have been running them forever. I payed 50 bucks shipped for mine.

The problem with the dsm units are the body is a bit bigger than the bosch units. I started modifiying the cups by using a carbide cutter on my dremel by making them a bit bigger where the body of the injector sits in the cup. I only went half way down the cup so where the oring sits at the bottom of the bung is unchanged, so there should be no sealing issues there.

I have done 2 of the 4 so far, and the dsm injectors are much tighter in the holes, and the tip is where it needs to be. I will post up a diy later to fix another vwkotex myth.

The only injectors worth ugrading to me is some wrx injectors that are de-capped. At 60 psi they flow almost 1000cc's and can be had on ebay for about 100 bucks.

Bosch 440cc's are the bottom of the barrel injectors. DSM units are made for multi valve heads, where as green tops are not. If you cannot prove they are garbage then stop spewing **** because I did not spend 250 bucks on injectors.

Edit for pics:

Stock Bosch on the left, DSM on the right









See how the body on the dsm injector is a bit 'fatter'?









Rail sits a bit tight to the manifold, so it the IM may need a bit of massaging









A bit tough to decipher in the pics, but the injector sits EXACTLY where the bosch one fits


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

im just saying..hype or no hype..the DSM injectors seat differently...Ive run 440's with no issues..630's with no issues and 1000's with no issues...theres another Hype, with the multi port head..my 20v and 16v have no issues with any of the injectors I put on

Regardless..when I see you post this

"injector met the manifold, and after tripling the oring the injectors stopped leaking but now the spray pattern is all ****ed up and its pooling in the cylinders so it won't fire up"..

it clearly proves that you have to micky mouse the injectors ...

AN example will be as shown here..the far left is a bosch injector...then a dsm injector...the nozzle tip sits much deeper on a bosch or similar injector tip, vs. the DSM one.










I started out back in the day with 450cc dsm injectors...and the amount of headaches werent worth the extra $50 I paid to get something that fit and sealed properlly. That and the whole resistor box and shaninigans and mulitple orings, etc.etc.etc.

the whole WRX/ sti decap trick is nice...and is what SARD pretty much does with their 800 cc injectors...But then...the spray pattern is altered to a CONE/ Not multi port friendly design...and you still have seating issues/ pooling issues..BUT...it does make for very cheap and awesome injectors

On a plus side...its good to see the someone stepping out and trying new things


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine will sit with one o-ring. I agree there some mickey mouse going on here, I just hate to see people thinking DSM injectors are a waste and they need to go spend 200 bucks on new ones when these will work just fine.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

they will work...True...just not to many of us are a fan of headaches...They work well..just like anything in the right application...and if it wasnt for people like you, things wouldnt get discovered and everyones build would be the same....But at the same time...I just like it when things work properly the first time...

MORE PICS of stuff...


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

more updates since page one, got my boost tubes all tigged up and powdercoated, and will try to hone in 350 HP or better this spring


































car is getting an even more shaved bay :banghead: labor of love. i will NOT have a sloppy 16VT


----------



## Chobbyta (Oct 27, 2006)

*Another 1.8L "PL" 16vT*

Not as nice as some setups here, but here is mine... :wave: Motor has about 5,000 miles or so. No HP numbers yet....  Very fun to drive though!! 

1.8L 16V "PL" block with stock crank
JE Forged 8.5:1 comp ratio pistons, .5mm overbore
Integrated Engineering rifle drilled forged rods with ARP bolts
Ported "PL" 16v head with ARP headbolts and stock cams
Rebuilt/Rebalanced Borgwarner/IHI GM-8 turbo "RHC6" (6PSI for now)
Homemade turbo manifold with external Turbonetics wastegate.
Megasquirt II v3.0 with PLX wideband 02 sensor.
Accel 32lbs injectors
MSD 6A ignition
Bone stock 020 trans
2.5in home made catback exhaust with Magnaflow resonator and a Spintech muffler.
HKS sequential BOV
Ebay "JDM" bar&plate frontmount intercooler painted black










The car is a 1989 Jetta GLI


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

where do i find this coupler? from boost piping to oval throttle body


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm looking for projects using turbocharger from Evo VIII/IX. Maybe someone is using that turbo and can show me engine bay + dyno results.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

qbejs said:


> I'm looking for projects using turbocharger from Evo VIII/IX. Maybe someone is using that turbo and can show me engine bay + dyno results.


 thepaintcanman 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...w-Evo-3-16g-dyno-sheet...-INA-Kinetic-and-SNS 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4581037-dyno-d-the-jetta


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

Mathew... said:


> where do i find this coupler? from boost piping to oval throttle body


it looks like just a 3" to 2.25" reducer streched over the throttle body


----------



## r32_mario (Sep 18, 2008)

this thread is the sh*t it made me rethink what car i want to dump money in to good thing i have a year to make a choice tho so i may change my mind again lol im Subscribe tho opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: lets keep it going


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

qbejs said:


> I'm looking for projects using turbocharger from Evo VIII/IX. Maybe someone is using that turbo and can show me engine bay + dyno results.


 if your thinking 16g and plan to spend the money on a real one then i would suggest you get the forced performance 68HTA, it goes on sale once in a while for 6-700$ flows like a bat outta hell and looks like any other 16G, also uses standard DSM flanges so kinetic mani/downpipe is still a great/affordable combo to get it on the motor and in the car  

http://store.forcedperformance.net/...=PROD&Store_Code=FP&Product_Code=NTDSMFP68HTA 

pics for thread - 

Forced performance Mistu EVOIII 16G 
Delphi 550's 
hacked 20v intake(trying to find a racecraft one), OBDI 2L TB 
TIAL gate(12lb spring), Blitz BOV 
stock 9A bottom, 1.8 head with stacked ABA HG's 
kinetic intercooler/mani/dp/intake tube(going the spare parts bin i dont like how it looks) 
MS1 v3.57 with bosch ign control, launch control, flat foot shift


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice to see more 16gs ill have pics of mine soon i just got on the street and running last night :thumbup:


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

Stussy NJ said:


> Nice to see more 16gs ill have pics of mine soon i just got on the street and running last night :thumbup:


 20psi @ 3000ish RPM is all i needed to sell me hahahaha 

mine was 'finished' last summer but only driven from my old place to the new place (10 min) not tuned, just able to run out of boost with light throttle. Then it was parked and now waits for the snow to melt. I cant wait to drive it! Should be a bad ass street car


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

toy_vw said:


> im just saying..hype or no hype..the DSM injectors seat differently...Ive run 440's with no issues..630's with no issues and 1000's with no issues...theres another Hype, with the multi port head..my 20v and 16v have no issues with any of the injectors I put on
> 
> Regardless..when I see you post this
> 
> ...


 just to clarify an important point. 
the bosch injectors sit approx 1.25" further back from the manifold and head designed tip placement (the cis injector tip) 
the DSM's apear to place the tip aprox 1.5" further back from the manifold and head designed tip placement. 

the cis injectors spray in a cone pattern 

most injectors are far from optimal. the narrowest cone pattern is most likely the best.


----------



## f9olf (Feb 9, 2011)

hi folks. just came across the site. its awesome. so much info on 16vts. its not such a popular conversion here in the uk
this is my 16vt. quick run down on spec. mahle forged pistons, forged rods, arps bolts, acl bearings, bored out to 1.9, arp headstuds, polished and ported head, wire ringed block, modified 20vt inlet, audi tt 225 fuel rail, 4bar fpr, bosch 440cc injectors, turbo technics exhaust manifold, hybrid water cooled garrett t25/t28 turbo, massive fmic, hks ssqv bov, emerald management with triple map facility, lc1 wideband.
im gettin [email protected] boost, [email protected] boost and [email protected] 1.5 bar boost. all on 97ron pump gas.
































this is my mk2 golf which the engine is in


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Edit: NICE ^ 

Can I add this and will be ordering Siemens 60# short body injectors this week 

PTE 5857









This goes along with it ->




Sr. Karmann said:


> subscribed opcorn:
> 
> and mine so far...
> 
> ...


----------



## handyalbert11 (Nov 22, 2007)

idntnowhtimdoin said:


> MS1 v3.57 with bosch ign control, launch control, flat foot shift


Could you explain the flat foot shift? How does it work?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

handyalbert11 said:


> Could you explain the flat foot shift? How does it work?


and MS1 v3.57 .......:wave:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Sr. Karmann your turbo isn't big enough


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Stussy NJ said:


> Sr. Karmann your turbo isn't big enough


:laugh:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Im pretty sure the flat foot shifting is just like "no lift shift" meaning you dont let off the gas when you shift.


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

handyalbert11 said:


> Could you explain the flat foot shift? How does it work?


it lets you set a rev limit for when you shift, so you keep the gas peddle down the entire time and it wont bang off the peak rev limiter when you stab the clutch to shift, Its like a less violent version of anti-lag eg. your rev limit is 8000RPM but you want the car to go into the next gear at 7000RPM, when you press the clutch the ECU cuts spark and holds the motor at 7000 till you let the clutch out again. it also prevents the car from losing to much boost in between shifts.. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> and MS1 v3.57 .......:wave:


yessir.. Its MegaSquirt 1, with the version 3.57 board. Though im going to upgrade the chip, errr actually i guess im taking my chip out and putting a daughter board in(MS2). Or i may say screw it all and just put DSM link in the car instead.


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

I have my digi1 setup all up and running, i also have the walbro 225 in the back.

I am in the process of finding a inexpensive turbo manifold.

I stumbled upon a spa manifold for the 16v, price sounds reasonable but i found a few 9a turbo manifolds for something like 90$. Considering i could get 3 ebay units for the price of the spa i am kindof curious about this route.

I dont want to get anyones panties in a bunch about ebay stuff and all, i'd just like to see some pictures of peoples using the ebay manifolds.

They are cast units so as long as you dont heat em red hot and pour cold water on it, i dont really see how they could crack with a good flexpipe preventing stress on the manifold itself.

I dont really care how you feel about ebay stuff, i dont want to know that you are satisfied with your 7k+ turbo setup i am just looking for input from peoples having tryed going this route and tought that here would be the best place to ask.


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

Ricecookr said:


> I dont want to get anyones panties in a bunch about ebay stuff and all, i'd just like to see some pictures of peoples using the ebay manifolds.
> 
> They are cast units so as long as you dont heat em red hot and pour cold water on it, i dont really see how they could crack with a good flexpipe preventing stress on the manifold itself.
> 
> I dont really care how you feel about ebay stuff, i dont want to know that you are satisfied with your 7k+ turbo setup i am just looking for input from peoples having tryed going this route and tought that here would be the best place to ask.


I have watched a 16vt jetta run low 12's several times on a cast ebay manifold, and has never had a problem took it off after a very very hard year and no real signs of fatigue. but when it comes to ebay TUBULAR then run like hell! hahahaha


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

downpipe wise what are the options for someone contemplating the ebay cast manifold thing?

I will probably run a 16g or a turbo off a sr20 det, i have plenty of peoples aroud me thinking you neet 57psi of boos to be teh drift kingzorz so i am confident i can get one for cheap.

I am trying to reach sns?

Also, is the flange the same on every 16v?


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

Ricecookr said:


> downpipe wise what are the options for someone contemplating the ebay cast manifold thing?
> 
> I will probably run a 16g or a turbo off a sr20 det, i have plenty of peoples aroud me thinking you neet 57psi of boos to be teh drift kingzorz so i am confident i can get one for cheap.
> 
> ...


kinetic makes a beautiful SS down pipe for the 16g in a MKII 

why would you want a stock SR20 turbo? get the 16g, a real one can be had brand new for $500 if you hunt(and i mean a proper mitsu not a made in china one like kinetic sells now)

what you mean by your flange statement hmmm? the flange to the head is the same yes.. but the turbo flange will vary based on the turbo you decide to run


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you should take the time and check out forcedperformance.com you can get a brand new evo 3 16g for 600$ and the down pipe from kinetics is very nice match with the 16g in a mk2 its what im running right now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Rice cooker manifold choice is a tricky thing. I'm running a turbonetics one, similar to the ebay ones and the manifold and the wg placement sucks for a mk2. The compressor cover is in the way of where it would go, and to run the inlet on the drivers side is not an option, as the pass. side motor mount is in the way. I would strongly suggest the 034 manifold.

If anyone runs any prefab downpipe, the manifold must be made for it.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with that, the kinetics manifold and down pipe are a nice match because there made for each other, its a very nice set up if your looking to run the 16g anyway i would suggest that combo. Fits nice in the mk2 and wg placement isnt to bad.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*re: injector cup woes ....*

i don/t bother using the plastic g60 injector cups .... i jus cut down the brass 1s & i'm gud to go .....
























& no thread tape either .....
looking to do a 16vt project also ... here's my build so far 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...N-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dont be stubborn about it. Teflon tape is a $1 at most from any chain store, put the **** on call it a day. Once you use a pressure tester you find leaks where you would never imagine.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Dont be stubborn about it. Teflon tape is a $1 at most from any chain store, put the **** on call it a day. Once you use a pressure tester you find leaks where you would never imagine.


true that...I normally use ptfe paste...or pipe dope...


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

here in jamaica ... we on a serious budget .... $1 us is $200 JA .... hence y i have been using back the brass injector cups ... i assure u i have tested thm on previous engines ,,,... no leaks whtsoever ... try it ... u mite like it .... :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Fair enough, I can understand that. Not like you have to remove the engine to change them.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Fair enough, I can understand that. Not like you have to remove the engine to change them.


The Bentley says you do :laugh:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

I see everyone is using MS, is anyone using Vems?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

vems, emerald, etc...seems to be used more in Europe...MS is used around here alot because of price...alot of people around here like SDS,but every system has its perks...it really just depends where you are in the world and budget...IMO...


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe someone of you have pictures of the exhaust manifold for twin scroll turbo in 16V ?


----------



## Farlos (Jul 5, 2010)

hello guys,im getting a KR swap done to my MK2 and i'd like to turbo it to 230-250hp and to be strong,i wot like to be rebuilding it every 6 months...

as far as i've read i can use my stock internals, double head gasket, probably G60 tranny (can i use others?),my ongoing part list is being made as i read this thread....


ARP head bolts

i dont know if i can buy a exhaust manifold or i have to build it myself so tell me please.

megasquirt v2 (what wideband?)

440cc injectors (do i need a new fuel rail??)

Adjustable FPR

VR6 throttle body

i dont know what's simplest about intake i think i can use what i already have?

mercedes sprinter FMIC

Turbo from mitsubishi EVO VIII (i'd like not to be water cooled)

thanks alot (im a bit lost here)


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and just go back a page and read the last bottom half of the posts, a lot of talk about exhaust manifolds and down pipes, especially for the turbo your thinking of going with. Highly recommend you get your down pipe made for your set up or buy one that is made for the set up ( like the kinetics mani and down pipe, excellent match for the 16g ). 

As for not getting one water cooled, I'm not 100% sure but, I think they all come with the option to water cool them. I'm running a 16g turbo and have yet to hook up the water lines, also know a few people who don't run them either, personally I don't see how it works all that well anyway, but than again what do I really know.


Ps: Really hope to post my p.o.s car up this week with all its updatesopcorn:


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*Back to the turbo manifold issue*

i have been looking @ manifolds from spa, 034 & others ...but i wud like a manifold that turns the turbo up as i'm having clearance issues with the passenger side engine mount.....i'm doing mine in a b3 passat any suggestions ..???


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

do you want log or tube?...my log mani faces up


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Depends what your budget is. Personally looking back the 034 manifold looks really good iin regards to wastegate placement.

Or go true homemade budget and weld up an uppipe from the stock exhaust manifold, and put the turbo where ever you want.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

finally I can post in here.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

Mathew... said:


> finally I can post in here.


ok now 2 questions where is the intake for the turbo & what type of manifold u r using


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

how is your battery/ radiator going to fit?


----------



## Farlos (Jul 5, 2010)

why dont you post SPECS.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Woah easy guys.

Batteries in the trunk

Radiator is already in there?

Filter on turbo inlet

Setup is a 
Stock (rebuilt) bottom end
Head is ported with Autotech sport cams and autotech 8k rpm valve springs
2 aba headgaskets
Arp head studs
Stock 020 transmission

garrett t3 "ta31" .48 a/r
Apr bottom mount log mani
Custom downpipe with external wastegate routed in
Ebay wastegate with tial 1 bar spring in it
Godspeed intercooler
2.75" ic piping
Stock intake

Ms2 v3.57
Aeromotive adjustable fpr
Stock fuel pumps
42# injectors
Bbm fuel rail


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

sounds sweet got any numbers?


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

I still have some wiring left with megasquirt and i still need a wastegate line so no numbers yet haha. I'm hoping for 200-220ish. with a stock, open diff 020, i think thats the most power I will want. 02J swap next winter!


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh. I didn't see the rad. The only reason I asked about that is because i'm going to be putting my intercooler in the same place, and i'm worried about how well it will fit.


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

My Intercooler is from a Saab 9000 and is in place of my condenser..
I have a short rabbit radiator and a volvo oil cooler next to each other.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

snikfrits said:


> Oh. I didn't see the rad. The only reason I asked about that is because i'm going to be putting my intercooler in the same place, and i'm worried about how well it will fit.


Well i had to cut a ton out of my "squares" rad support. And even then i doubt i'll be able to fit my headlights in. I will most likely go with rounds, cut out the middle section, and weld some bracing for it. With an intercooler, stock rad, and an oil cooler my car gets crowded up front haha


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

I'm getting my obd 1 block rebuilt and then powder coating the motor. 
I got a Garrett GT3076r turbo 
The turbo intake Manifold from bbm
The exhoust manifold and downpipe from bbm
A rising rate fpr 
And a rebuilt 16v head

I'm trying to figure out what else I need to make a reliable daily around 300hp

This is in a mk3 obd2 gti. 
I'm completely new to turbo set ups and not sure what I really need. Thanks vortex

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

EmoGti2.0 said:


> I'm getting my obd 1 block rebuilt and then powder coating the motor.
> I got a Garrett GT3076r turbo
> The turbo intake Manifold from bbm
> The exhoust manifold and downpipe from bbm
> ...


$2500 in hardware alone with a rrfpr:sly:. Good luck with that:facepalm:.


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Lol that's going to need an explanation 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

Mathew... said:


> I still have some wiring left with megasquirt and i still need a wastegate line so no numbers yet haha. I'm hoping for 200-220ish. with a stock, open diff 020, i think thats the most power I will want. 02J swap next winter!


 that 02o wont last a gud run much less 2 ...better get the 02j now


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I think people never give any credit to the 020, its over looked greatly, 200-220whp is fine for an 020 as long as hes not launching at 5k rpms. An 020 with a welded diff will also do wonders. Im not saying that the o2j isnt worth it by anymeans, its better in everyway if you have one than go for it.

Just my .02:beer:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

From what some people who have done the whole 16vt thing locally told me, as long as i baby the 020 and only run >230whp ill be fine. Once i have a complete o2j swap ready i wanna weld my diff for a night at the track


----------



## Farlos (Jul 5, 2010)

why many people uses the scirocco intake over the normal 16v one? is there any need or benefit?


i can get a cheap scirocco intake so i'll like to know if thats the only part i need or do i need more


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I prefer an 020 any day of the week. Ive driven about 4-5 02a cars, 1 02m car and they all shift like shift. 6th gear on an 02m feels like an afterthought the way it engages, and overall between all the hydro/cable trans cars Ive driven they all feel like ****. Very soft, not a firm *snick snick* like an 020. 

My car with the 2y, solid mounts and an unknown short shifter (think autotech) feels great. The linkage has never been rebuilt and the little ball is literally disentigrated. 

020>02a/02m. Who gives a **** if they blow up, 100 bucks for a new one.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

im using an 02A....and really cant complain about it...and really...ya they are only 100 bucks..but who wants to change them out every weekend after a hard week.

I look at it this way..you are always looking for more...so when 200+- HP starts feeling slow...250 is next...then 300....build it right the first time and each upgrade wont be as stressful...


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Farlos said:


> why many people uses the scirocco intake over the normal 16v one? is there any need or benefit?
> 
> 
> i can get a cheap scirocco intake so i'll like to know if thats the only part i need or do i need more


 
People use it because its easier to route boost piping on most setups. Also you need the upper intake, lower intake, and throttle cable



Anyone ever use the arp bolt kit in an 020? Or larger peloquin diff, not the shim kit, a real diff


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, there is a user named Jeebus who had one in his rabbit running a peloquin. Make north of 300whp with one too.


----------



## Farlos (Jul 5, 2010)

Mathew... said:


> People use it because its easier to route boost piping on most setups. Also you need the upper intake, lower intake, and throttle cable


how much easier is? is it worth the money?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Farlos said:


> how much easier is? is it worth the money?


you need to look at the setup you are planning and decide that. with you plan and the pics in this thread, you can make that decision.
that said, I started with one, then moved on.

hey everyone, back on topic for cryin out loud:wave:

there is a reason I have not posted anything over here; my new tangent isn't running

if ya have Q's for specific issues, im or start a new threadeace:

this last page is mostly off topic


----------



## widebodymk2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Note: I did NOT build this car, only continuing the build...

Engine:
2.0 ABA Bottom end
2.0 16v Head
ABA Headgasket
Baffled Oil Pan

F/I:
Garrett T3/T4 .57 
Unknown Exhaust Manifold
Tial Sport 38mm? Wastegate w/ open dump
Kinetic MBC
Stainless tig welded intercooler piping
3" Custom MAF
20v Intake Manifold turned upside down w/ custom runners and 16v Flange
20v Fuel Rail
Green Injectors 42lb? 440cc?
Stock Intank w/ Bosch 044 pump (****ty)
Oil catch can
Greddy Type S BOV (****ty)
3" unknown brand DP 3" Catless to 3" Dynomax muffler (side exit)
Innovate LC-1 Wideband w/ Digital Gauge
MSD 6AL w/ MSD 2-Step
C2 Motorsports Software (not great) 14.1-15.6 Idle 10.9-11.4 WOT

Trans.
O2A Trans. 
Cable Conversion
"Stage 3" Clutch

A P/O said it made 267whp I believe that was on 14psi, it currently runs 17-18psi but it seems as though the Intake pump cant keep up with the 044 cause at high rpms **sometimes** in 3rd gear I will have a/f's 10.9-11.4 range then it will backfire @ 5500rpms and i will see 16-17 a/f's...This has happened to me twice so I have not beat on it since, i just wish i could see what the fuel pressure gauge is reading when this happens I believe I am either going to put a MK3 Pump and tank in and put the 044 in front of it or resort to the pricier option which would be to buy the Integrated Engineering Surge Tank. Also, I plan on replacing the POS Greddy BOV for a Forge 007 or APR R1 and recirculate it I think that will help with the hiccups and stalling especially with the c2 software...

Bottom line, the car either needs to be babied or WOT right now, and needless to say even with 8" wide tires 1st and 2nd are useless and at full boost in 3rd @ 3500rpms it shreads a bit of tire.

I will get some more pics for you guys if you are interested tomorrow since it will be nice and i might take the car for a ride. This is a ****ty cellphone pic borrowed from P/O.

















Just picked this up, and i plan on polishing the I/M as well...I figured the bay just needed a little *bling*


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

bad ass valve cover :thumbup:


----------



## widebodymk2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets hear your guys thoughts on the best chip tuning solutions...i currently have c2 but ive been searching for someone who can street/dyno tune a chip for obdII Motronic...anyone have any ideas, i would really liek to hear them.:banghead:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

the general theory will be...DITCH OBD2 MOTRONIC...i dont think theres to many people out there offering solutions for that platform...

digi1 has some..when they are around...but thats old school...wideband seems to be a good method...and for the price..alot of tuners out there can get around almost any system...and its cheaper in the long run


----------



## widebodymk2 (Apr 13, 2009)

toy_vw said:


> the general theory will be...DITCH OBD2 MOTRONIC...i dont think theres to many people out there offering solutions for that platform...
> 
> digi1 has some..when they are around...but thats old school...wideband seems to be a good method...and for the price..alot of tuners out there can get around almost any system...and its cheaper in the long run


Wideband? Like a wideband 02, i got one of those Innovate LC-1...


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I think what he meant was a stand alone system, and i agree with him. I run on digi 1 and a chip from SNS stage 5 and its okay but stand alone would take it to a whole another level.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Stussy NJ said:


> I think what he meant was a stand alone system, and i agree with him. I run on digi 1 and a chip from SNS stage 5 and its okay but stand alone would take it to a whole another level.


Do it!. Seriously, I mean digi wasnt bad, and I will never badmouth it. But I just got done installing the megasquirt and its so much better.

Finally got to give it a good crack on the highway last Friday night......HOLY ****!!!! 

I reviewed my logs after a few good runs, and even driving normally Im making positive manifold pressure consistently with less than half throttle (1-2psi). These Holsets really are nice.

I need more boost:laugh:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

lol i know i need to stop being a bitch and just go for it, are you controlling just fuel or both fuel and spark?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

do both. really, ignition control is a must, its waht makes or breaks the power, literally 
I'm seriousely thinking holset 30 or 35 when I decide to do a bullet proof 9-10:1 comp high boost water intercooled build after I get a 10-15psi high comp base ignition tune down and not blow up my stock long block


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I just have to wait till I find another DD so I can have time to actually tune it but I herd the new ms software is pretty damn good and easy to tune. Also need a new clutch the damn thing slips so bad under boost:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

weeblebiker said:


> do both. really, ignition control is a must, its waht makes or breaks the power, literally
> I'm seriousely thinking holset 30 or 35 when I decide to do a bullet proof 9-10:1 comp high boost water intercooled build after I get a 10-15psi high comp base ignition tune down and not blow up my stock long block


 I am running ign control with a dizzy and bosch module. I can send you a log and my msq if you would like. The msq is roughly tuned, but not bad. The log will show how fast this thing builds boost with little throttle. My hx30 is the biggest of the 2-3 different sizes I have seen posted. My comp wheel is the same as the one with a compressor map that flow 44lbs/min:laugh: 



Stussy NJ said:


> I just have to wait till I find another DD so I can have time to actually tune it but I herd the new ms software is pretty damn good and easy to tune. Also need a new clutch the damn thing slips so bad under boost:laugh:


 Tunerstudio works great, as well as megalogviewer. Spring the $40 for the full version of Tunerstudio, you will not regret it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bump










my 16v under boost :laugh:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

lookin real good! 


if anyone wants to mail me a 38mm wastegate gasket (metal) feel free to  :thumbup: stupid local shops are all sold out


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Can we get a ballpark number on the cost of these builds in the spec list???


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> Can we get a ballpark number on the cost of these builds in the spec list???


Sure, between $1 & $20,000


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea really that's not something you can put a number on, what cost me to build mine wont cost you to build yours. You can have two guys with similar builds to the tee but one might spend 2500 on a budget build and the other guy 6000. There are way to many factors that go into the cost of a turbo build.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stussy NJ said:


> Yea really that's not something you can put a number on, what cost me to build mine wont cost you to build yours.* You can have two guys with similar builds to the tee but one might spend 2500 on a budget build and the other guy 6000*. There are way to many factors that go into the cost of a turbo build.


Thats exactly what i'm talking about. I'm just wondering what it cost you to build your setup.

And how are the 1.8t intake manifolds modded to fit a 16v? Is it just cut the lower 16v manifold about an inch up the runner away from the flange. Then cut the flange off the 20v and weld them together?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> Thats exactly what i'm talking about. I'm just wondering what it cost you to build your setup.


Mine cost $5 out of pocket, the Florida taxpayers have picked up the rest of the bill


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm working on it








This weekend I hope to finish getting my motor back together, and bolt this stuff on.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

now I just have to do some wiring stuff


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

whats up with that intake weeble?just wondering...looks interesting...throttle body size?worth it? looks?


----------



## Cabrio16ValveTurbo (Dec 23, 2010)

9a 16v head ported and polished, .5mm oversized valves.
modified 1.8t fuel rail with 42lb injectors
obd1 aba bottom end
shot peened and stress relievedstock rods, rebushed for 9a pistons
JE forged 9a stock comp pistons yielding around 9:1 comp
all new bearings, seals, gaskets. 
vw motorsport windage tray
garrett "basic" t3/t4 hybrid turbo. .60 cold/.63 hot
full 3" dp back exhaust with spin tech muffler
mitsubishi 1g eclipse SMIC
c2 motorsports 42lb aba chip


AND ALL OF IT IS IN MY MK3 CABBY


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Cabrio16ValveTurbo said:


> AND ALL OF IT IS IN MY MK3 CABBY


Nice and good to see this thread back on track :thumbup:


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice and good to see this thread back on track :thumbup:


Second time around.:laugh:

ABA block w/ JE's and Intgetrated Rod's all ARP yielding 8:9:1 c/r aprox.
Head fully ported tapered guides stock cams
O2A with VR6 PP
Devil's own progressive meth inj 
Garrett T3/T4 w/ tubular mani and 3" all the way out

Changed up the crank case and valve cover venting this time around. Hope to solve excess pressure and blow by issues from before.
I'll get a better pic, this is all I have at the moment.:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tg60dd said:


> Second time around.:laugh:


Looking good for a UK Corrado :laugh:

Nice rad and hose setup


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Looking good for a UK Corrado :laugh:
> 
> Nice rad and hose setup


I've always wanted to get one, just couldn't remember where to buy it.:laugh:
Sourcing the upper and lower hose wasn't fun. Have about 100 miles on it and I seem to run a little warm now, so switched to distilled and a bottle of water wetter. interested to see what happens.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tg60dd said:


> I've always wanted to get one, just couldn't remember where to buy it.:laugh:
> Sourcing the upper and lower hose wasn't fun. Have about 100 miles on it and I seem to run a little warm now, so switched to distilled and a bottle of water wetter. interested to see what happens.


:laugh: 

Ya, tell me about it, I had to use a coupling in my upper :facepalm:


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

from Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cameron_mk3 said:


> from Vancouver, BC.


Looks good, specs?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

cameron_mk3 said:


> from Vancouver, BC.


ss pipe work looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I always wonder what these pretty fillet weld jobs on intake pipes look like on the inside where the smoothness counts. do people grind em smooth?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

weeblebiker said:


> I always wonder what these pretty fillet weld jobs on intake pipes look like on the inside where the smoothness counts. do people grind em smooth?


I really don't think it would matter on the piping. The intake manny is where it really counts.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Feel the need to reemphasize that the turbonetics manifold is ****ing junk.

Last Saturday I took the car out on a highway run, and due to a crap wastegate placement and the internal wg. I was seeing some nice boost creep. Internal Wastegate from the Saab should be fully open by 8 psi......well I saw 15 psi in my logs @5700 rpm. And also 93%IDC too:banghead:

I was hauling ass though :laugh:.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*!!!!!! instead of using the 1.8t manifold .....*

has any body seen this manifold ...its str8 out of germany ....looks like some 16v 's got short runners from factory ..???!!!!


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

cameron_mk3 said:


> from Vancouver, BC.


 SWEEEEET!!!

All info please! :heart: What kind of BBM rail is that, TB, IC? Love piping!:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MOTA BOY said:


> SWEEEEET!!!
> 
> All info please! :heart: What kind of BBM rail is that, TB, IC? Love piping!:thumbup:


Tucked 1.8t rail FTMFW


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Finally got my Roco KR 50mm intake. This is how will my engine look like.  Just put together for a drool... 

Intake will go on a full polish. 




























:thumbup:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Took out the 16v yesterday, feels good to hit boost again


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sp_golf said:


> Took out the 16v yesterday, feels good to hit boost again


I bet it does ........:beer:


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*??fuel pump??*

Is a stock CIS-E/Motronic fuel pump sufficient? 

I've seen a few people here reference a Walbro 255 or a Bosch 044. When I get to the point when I'm ready to take the leap I don't want to have any issues with fueling!


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

yes, unless you are needing staged fuel injectors because your running 30lbs + boost.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

justvwpower said:


> has any body seen this manifold ...its str8 out of germany ....looks like some 16v 's got short runners from factory ..???!!!!


Looks like an AAN manifold, cut down to fit a 16v. Be prepared to pay out the ass for that one



rcortez13 said:


> Is a stock CIS-E/Motronic fuel pump sufficient?
> 
> I've seen a few people here reference a Walbro 255 or a Bosch 044. When I get to the point when I'm ready to take the leap I don't want to have any issues with fueling!


Tigninja fueled an 8v to 385whp on *e85*. Figure well north of 400 with pump gas


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

2.0 16vt, 282 cat cams
je pistons, pauter rods
35r
VEMS standalone. Fully sequential using 1680cc injectors on e85
Pink valve cover.
30~32 lbs of boost


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

boost_addict said:


> 2.0 16vt, 282 cat cams
> je pistons, pauter rods
> 35r
> VEMS standalone. Fully sequential using 1680cc injectors on e85
> ...



When does your boost fully come on?


Nas


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

about 5 depending on gear


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

:sly:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

Going to finish my set-up soon, so i'm looking for a little guidance. 

very simple set-up. 

9a 16v. converted from motronic> Digi 1

SNS digi 1 chip
#42 injectors
3.5 bar fpr
stock fuel pump
inter-cooled
60/63 60 trim turbo
stock CR. Was planning on double stacking gaskets (I know this can be a source of tension, but let's try to avoid that. I know I should've bought pistons/rods or go the ABA route, but that didn't happen.) If I did double-stack gaskets (I wan to be sure on this) I can use 2 ABA metal HGs, but i'll have to grind down a stud on the head right? Couldn't you just add a hole in the HG, or would that ruin the integrity of the gasket.
wideband


I'm actually a little concerned about the first start up. first of all, is there any way I can test wastegates to see what psi they open on? I don't want to end up building way more psi than a stock CRed motor would like to see. I have 2 different wastegates (both internally actuated.) I know one is from a mustang svo. I have a MBC, but i'm assuming I can't force the wastegate to open at a psi lower than its spring (pretty obvious). Finally, what Psi would be safe to run. I _was_ thinking 10 psi on stock CR, but i need to be realistic and a little conservative. I was thinking 6 would be safe, if not overly conservative. I know I could push a lot more if I had standalone ("it's all in the tune"). 

Sorry this isn't a finished product post (which is what this thread was designated for), but i'll post up pics and everything when it's finished. Have to get done with my internship and head home first.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i had 42 injectors and sns chip to match on my first turbo car.

i wouldnt go above 15psi on 42lb

i upgraded later to the 60lb injector(much better spray pattern) and matching chip and i ran 20-22 all day long with safe AFR

this was 7 or 8 years ago now, but the chips are still the same.

i use VEMS standalone on my cars now


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

Did you lower compression? Forgive me for asking such a basic question, but isn't the point of dropping compression to lower temperature? High compression= a lot more heat= running lean=melting/cracking/bad things to pistons? As long as my air fuel ratio is good, I shouldn't have any problems,right? Once it starts running lean, i'm in for trouble.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Has more to do with dynamic cylinder pressure as well. You certainly can do high compression with a turbo, but on 93 pctane pump there is going to be a lot less room for error in the tune.


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

and that's why I figure it's better to go low psi until I drop compression. Just gotta get my wastegate situation figured out.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Stacked head gaskets have been proven to hold pretty high numbers with out failure for long periods of time. Im running 9:1 CR on digi 1 and it should hold just fine. I have a low CR head spacer drops to 8.5:1 for sale if your interested.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thought you were going ms stussy?


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I will be but not right away I dumped far to much money in the bottom end (pistons and rods), diff for the trans, and another bigger Turbo. Once the wallet recovers ill end up going with lugtronics.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

If your willingto spend the money on lugtronic, then consider ms3/ms3x. It will do everything lugtronic will for abit less money. I'm not knocking the system, just thinking of it from a budget perspective.

Figured I would add some oil pressure data, since that's the only gripe with holsets. It really pays off to have a huge -16an drain.

Holset hx30w 
1.8l 16v, unknown mileage.
Pennzoil 5w-40 Non synthetic
-4an feed, 36". Fed off the front low pressure oil switch.
-16an drain between routed between firewall and axle

About 12-15psi when warm at idle
65 to 70psi at 6000rpm.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> If your willingto spend the money on lugtronic, then consider ms3/ms3x. It will do everything lugtronic will for abit less money. I'm not knocking the system, just thinking of it from a budget perspective.
> 
> Figured I would add some oil pressure data, since that's the only gripe with holsets. It really pays off to have a huge -16an drain.
> 
> ...


MS FTMFW!!!! Saw the tuning software for lugtronic and it's a joke, MS has come a LONG way :thumbup:

Dave, are you running an external oil cooler?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> MS FTMFW!!!! Saw the tuning software for lugtronic and it's a joke, MS has come a LONG way :thumbup:
> 
> Dave, are you running an external oil cooler?



I prefer to call it an external oil heater.......stock.

Tunerstudio is what really what makes the difference, especially with ve analyze live. Set the targets, maybe some filters and your good to go.

My mfa isn't working at the moment, but once I get that going again ill monitor oil temps. If I consistently see over 228 I will install one. Before the turbo it would run at 224 or so in waterfest traffic on a 85* day. That was with the stock temp thermostat, I just installed a 160* one today and used a bit more water.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i did this on LOW compression.. If you are running digi1, YOU MUST HAVE LOW COMP.

run two aba gaskets or a spacer. or get an aba bottom and 16v head..

you need low comp..

i would use arp head studs too

the only way to run a turbo car on stock or high comp is to have a good tune.. and you need standlone for that one..

on digi1 IT IS A MUST TO BE LOW COMP.

trust me on that one


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> MS FTMFW!!!! Saw the tuning software for lugtronic and it's a joke, MS has come a LONG way :thumbup:
> 
> Dave, are you running an external oil cooler?


you have no clue.. VEMS tune is one of the nicest programs i have ever worked with.. i can upload a map and have a car running perfect tuned to a T, in less then 10 mins..

eveything is graphical.. there are many help options and features for new users to make it more friendly.. the support forum has dealers who are required to go on and help..

plus vems has built in wideband, egt, and knock, go buy ms then add WB, EGT and pay someone to make ur ms do knock if they even can... and it cost more then a vems

ms has come a long way but vems is still a far more advanced system.. the boards alone are not even a comparison, those old motorolla boards for ms are junk.. 

just my opinion. but you can see what i use.. vems. not lugtronic either.. theres are plenty of dealers in the us you can get a full vems ecu with flying lead fully loaded with 44psi internal map for 8-900


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I will do my homework more on ms3 vs lugs when the time comes both are proven systems so its not like i be lloseing out going with one over the other (besides money..). Thats the only downside to the lugs system is the cost right now so ill look more into like i said when the time comes. I have spoke to both Paul K and Kevin B about both systems so i got a good idea of what id be spending. Also would like to see how far i can safely push digi 1 than switch to SEm

I also dont consider 9:1 a High CR im running an aba 16vt full built top to bottom, throwing in my headspacer to lower it to 8.5:1 isnt going to make THAT much of a diff.. I trust the SNS tunes for what im running just look at thepaintcanman's results. 

Car should be done very shortly... Pete Manger form 3M Racing is finishing up my block and i got my trans freshly rebuilt with a peloquin diff in it been a long road...


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> i did this on LOW compression.. If you are running digi1, YOU MUST HAVE LOW COMP.
> 
> run two aba gaskets or a spacer. or get an aba bottom and 16v head..
> 
> ...


even if I only run 6 or 7 psi? You do stress low comp TWICE in this quote lol, so it must be true.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I think he was reffering to me, you should be fine on stock compression at 7-8psi. If your taking the head off anyway though it couldn't hurt to double stack gaskets or toss in a headspacer while your in there.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> I prefer to call it an external oil heater.......stock.
> 
> Tunerstudio is what really what makes the difference, especially with ve analyze live. Set the targets, maybe some filters and your good to go.
> 
> My mfa isn't working at the moment, but once I get that going again ill monitor oil temps. If I consistently see over 228 I will install one. Before the turbo it would run at 224 or so in waterfest traffic on a 85* day. That was with the stock temp thermostat, I just installed a 160* one today and used a bit more water.


:laugh:

_This_ is more along the lines of what I was asking for 



boost_addict said:


> you have no clue.. VEMS tune is one of the nicest programs i have ever worked with.. i can upload a map and have a car running perfect tuned to a T, in less then 10 mins..
> 
> eveything is graphical.. there are many help options and features for new users to make it more friendly.. the support forum has dealers who are required to go on and help..
> 
> ...


easy there tiger, was just stating "my" opinion


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

boost_addict said:


> you have no clue.. VEMS tune is one of the nicest programs i have ever worked with.. i can upload a map and have a car running perfect tuned to a T, in less then 10 mins..
> 
> eveything is graphical.. there are many help options and features for new users to make it more friendly.. the support forum has dealers who are required to go on and help..
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the tuning software is not much different from Megatune. Having a knock sensor is useless when running SEM. If its tuned right there is no purpose, and making a generic one work on an engine is silly. All engines knock at different frequencies, and I am not one willing to experiment on MY car to figure it out.

Unless karmann is going for mega power, ms3 really isnt even necessary. MS2/extra will be more than fine, as it can still do full sequential on a 4 cyl.

Karmann if you want to setup an inline pressure gauge for your turbo its super easy. Summit sells a 0-100psi analogue gauge with 1/8th npt fitting on it. Use a 4 way 1/8th npt brass T and your good to go.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Dave that Lugtronics/Vems standalone systems are built more for a dedicated track car trying to get every last drop out of their set up. I mean look at Todd and Tim's set ups, they benefit from that SEM because of the power they are using, pushing everything to the breaking point.

Where as myself along with many others who don't want an out of the box can tune, MS3 should fit the bill just fine. If you daily your car or its a weekend car that sees some track time just to have fun than MS2/3 should be perfect.

Its all on what your goals are really, both set ups work flawlessly no need to knock one or the other. Many people have proven both systems.


----------



## 1991idi (Feb 14, 2009)

Lots of interesting setups here, but very few actual numbers.

My setup:
Stock ABA bottom end
Stock 1.8 16V head
ARP studs
750cc injectors on 60PSI base pressure
Walboro 255 in line pump with stock lift pump
Custom intake manifold 
Tubular turbo manifold
GM-1 turbo
Big front mount intercooler
020 trans with welded diff
22x8x15 M&H slicks

Have had it at the track a couple times- never been before this car so still learning to drive it.
Best time so far is 12.7 at 114mph, bit slow of 60 ft at 1.8_ and missed 3rd, should drop a fair bit if i can put a clean run together. MPH says it should run way quicker.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Unless karmann is going for mega power, ms3 really isnt even necessary. MS2/extra will be more than fine, as it can still do full sequential on a 4 cyl.
> 
> Karmann if you want to setup an inline pressure gauge for your turbo its super easy. Summit sells a 0-100psi analogue gauge with 1/8th npt fitting on it. Use a 4 way 1/8th npt brass T and your good to go.


I chose MS3X over 2X for some of the more advanced features and goodies, looking for around 400whp 

So you saw the thread? It just struck me one day cause of the lack of tolerance for oil pressures on the Precision turbos, it raised an eyebrow and am just curious. I will most likely put a gauge on it just to be sure I am in the range when my thermostatic sandwich plate does open up...


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

whats that GM-1 turbo rated for? Any ideas as to where your at for whp nice to see another set up posted been awhile..:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

1991idi said:


> Lots of interesting setups here, but very few actual numbers.
> 
> My setup:
> Stock ABA bottom end
> ...


God bless you a welded diff in an 020. I approve.



Sr. Karmann said:


> I chose MS3X over 2X for some of the more advanced features and goodies, looking for around 400whp
> 
> So you saw the thread? It just struck me one day cause of the lack of tolerance for oil pressures on the Precision turbos, it raised an eyebrow and am just curious. I will most likely put a gauge on it just to be sure I am in the range when my thermostatic sandwich plate does open up...


I think I posted up in that thread. I had plans from the get go to at least get a gauge in there temporarily to what was going on. It would have been kind of stupid to dump all kinds of money into the turbo system to not know whats going on. Cost me an extra 10-15 bucks at most.



Stussy NJ said:


> whats that GM-1 turbo rated for? Any ideas as to where your at for whp nice to see another set up posted been awhile..:thumbup:


I believe its the stock turbo on a Grand National. Its an antique by todays standards, but can still make some power.


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Put on some pics people!


----------



## 1991idi (Feb 14, 2009)

Stussy NJ said:


> whats that GM-1 turbo rated for? Any ideas as to where your at for whp nice to see another set up posted been awhile..:thumbup:



Its from a 6.5 diesel, there is very little solid info as far as compressor maps go but the general thought is that it should flow around 37lbs/min or 625 cfm. 400 hp might be doable but is likely a stretch (realisticly 300 hp is more likely). This is mostly a stepping stone for my setup, it was available and cheap- and that was the whole idea of this car, just wanted to try drag racing without spending a fortune just to see if i even enjoy it or not.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

vems is not for just track cars.. vems powered last years winnner of the alternative fuel race.. it got like 400 some mils to the gallon

driveability is far better then any chip option..

i have done a couple installs of people who drive there car everyday, just want the features and reliability of standalone over a chip..

i drive a VEMS powered car every day.. and i get 35+ miles to the gallon out of boost..

then when i wanna goo. hold the F on


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Pretty sure the tuning software is not much different from Megatune. Having a knock sensor is useless when running SEM. If its tuned right there is no purpose, and making a generic one work on an engine is silly. All engines knock at different frequencies, and I am not one willing to experiment on MY car to figure it out.


yes knock isnt really needed if you have a good tuner and know what your are doing.. i have had a couple old customers have their cars SAVED from them blowing it up bc the knock sensor pulled out timing.. so you are right for ppl with advanced amount of knowlege on tuning you DONT need it.. i dont use it..

but for NEWBS.. trying to tune when they have no clue, a knock sensor can be the difference between a blown motor and one that runs great

just ask my friend jim when he tried to run 25 degrees of timing on pump gas banghead... knock sensor saved his 10k engine..


FYI the tuning software is no where near the same.. just look at screen shots.. the graphical user interface for vemstune can be changed or modified any way you like.. add gauges, delete them, change them, change their values/ size/ shape/ location... its really endless.
the logging is great and its all in ONE program VEMSTUNE.. i dont have to switch back and forth between MegaTune or Log Viewer.. 

the main reason i like VEMS over MS is simple built in wideband, EGT, knock, wheelspeed, and the main board inside. the vems board is far more advance and ALOT faster then the motorolla boards that MS Uses


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

alot of MS users are very cost driven but after cost of external WBO2 gauge and an EGT if you car. then pay to have all the extras like launch, boost control, anything added in.

you will pay more for a MS3 vs vems.. 

vems comes fully loaded every option and it doesnt cost more.. believe me look at my nextdoor neighbors car.. he spent almost 1200 in his MS, wbo2, boost controll, Watermeth controller.

i spent 800 on my VEMS with flying lead harness BRAND NEW. and i have all those features he had to buy built in


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I think when people think of the cost of Vems or a Lugs system they think of the plug and play harness set up's which will cost more, obviously. If you compare the wire in harness of Vems just like MS is I guess you could justify prices. It was never intended to make this a vems vs all SEM thread...

All I was stating is Vems is MORE for the track and pushing your car to the limits, never said you cant daily drive on it or its a bad idea.. If you noticed I said I will most likely be going with a Vems system like Lugs. No need to get in a pissing.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

boost_addict said:


> vems is not for just track cars.. vems powered last years winnner of the alternative fuel race.. it got like 400 some mils to the gallon
> 
> driveability is far better then any chip option..
> 
> ...





boost_addict said:


> yes knock isnt really needed if you have a good tuner and know what your are doing.. i have had a couple old customers have their cars SAVED from them blowing it up bc the knock sensor pulled out timing.. so you are right for ppl with advanced amount of knowlege on tuning you DONT need it.. i dont use it..
> 
> but for NEWBS.. trying to tune when they have no clue, a knock sensor can be the difference between a blown motor and one that runs great
> 
> ...





boost_addict said:


> alot of MS users are very cost driven but after cost of external WBO2 gauge and an EGT if you car. then pay to have all the extras like launch, boost control, anything added in.
> 
> you will pay more for a MS3 vs vems..
> 
> ...


Now you're just over talkin it... Software still sukks  Looks like one of the video games my son was playin when he was 3... eace:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Can VEMS tune itself as you drive down the road? :laugh:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

uhhh, just found out that Gpop turbo can't find a compressor wheel that fits my turbo/is the same size as the original wheel..out of their entire garrett inventory. They're asking about machining the housing so they can put a bigger one in there. ****


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like you need a Holset:laugh:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

what's so special about holsets?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

yes it uses statistics to calculate, standard deviation.. but that is for ammatuers..
i played with the statistics settings.. i get get almost 40mpg if i keep it under 5psi


i can map fuel in less a couple mins off one pull using 3d and the hotkeys


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

snikfrits said:


> what's so special about holsets?


Biggest factor is cost. You can grab a holset hx30,hx35 or maybe an hx40 for the same price as a new CDM/ebay turbo. Except that it will take high boost (30+psi) with no issue, make retarded power (think 500+ on a hx35), and spool up time is comparable to a equivalently sized Garrett BB.



boost_addict said:


> yes it uses statistics to calculate, standard deviation.. but that is for ammatuers..
> i played with the statistics settings.. i get get almost 40mpg if i keep it under 5psi
> 
> 
> i can map fuel in less a couple mins off one pull using 3d and the hotkeys


Thats 98% of the people on this forum that run SEM of some sort. Tuning WOT is simple compared to driveability.


----------



## wayupnorth16vt (Dec 15, 2010)

*aba 16v turbo running super rich*

i have a aba 16v turbo running obd2 aba management with a c2 stage 2 42# file t3t4 running 12 psi....its runs mint just real rich on acceleration and breaks up untill 3000 rpm once past 3000 it smooths out and pulls like it should....serious lag also untill 3500 help me out please!!!! could my single window shutter wheel be off a little? :heart:16v's


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Pics peopleee!


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

back on topic!
this isn't the fi forum:wave:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Pics!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

this thread has gone downhill  

heres some pics of my car ive just acquired. I am good friends with the builder, he ran into some running issues (electrical), got frustrated and traded cars with me


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

id re-route that coolant line for the turbo, its sitting on the dp. it WILL melt


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea ive since changed the fitting to a 90 degree and shortened the line so it wont touch. Now, i need some serious megasquirt help


----------



## 1991idi (Feb 14, 2009)

What kind of MS issues?
PM me (since we dont need more random cht in this thread) and i will see if i can help at all.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

since no one else is posting...



















pressure is rising


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

1991idi said:


> What kind of MS issues?
> PM me (since we dont need more random cht in this thread) and i will see if i can help at all.



pm'd you!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

16VTrash said:


> since no one else is posting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Long shot I know, but does anyone have the measurements for a short runner to fit with stock alternator position (9A). I have the flanges but I can't get the guy whose going to build the SRI to the car or vise versa. 
Pic for clicks


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

Any one here running a air box?


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

widebodymk2 said:


> Note: I did NOT build this car, only continuing the build...
> 
> Engine:
> 2.0 ABA Bottom end
> ...



Where did you get that cover from?
I would like something similar on my 2.1 16vt

Nas


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

My spec goes

ABF block
95.5MM Diesel crank balanced 
J/e pistons 83.5mm 9.1 comp 
Scat forged rods
Fidanza fly wheel
Oil catch can
Pro alloy intercooler 
Pro alloy radiator
Lightend and balanced intermediate shaft
all blue printed and fully lightend and balanced

K/R head
Full port and polished
Oversized inconel intake valves (0.5mm)
Oversiized inconel exhaust valves (0.5mm)
Shcrick cams 264in 258out
Ina light weight lifters
Ti retainers
HD springs
Kent vernier pully
Kent adjustable cam gear pully
RMR intake manifold
RMR fuel rail
Siemens 630cc injectors
80mm mustang throttle bodie
Custom made tubular manifold
Custom made 3" inch down pipe into 2.5"
GT3076 (GT30R) Turbo
44mm tial waste gate
Tial 50mm blow of valve
Arp bolts through out the engine

Gearbox
Quaife 6 speed dogbox
Peloquin lsd in front 
Peloquin lsd in rear diff
Helix clutch
CAE shifter

Brakes
AP 4 pot on front 
Rear s3 calipers 

Ecu
DTA S80
Custom made loom

There's probably more mate but my head hurts for now LOL



Nas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqf_yEsw5j4
It,s the only video i have


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Great!

Do you have any pics of build?


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

MOTA BOY said:


> :thumbup: Great!
> 
> Do you have any pics of build?




No not yet but i will have soon as i will be stripping the whole car down for it's paint job and finish of the bay


Nas


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

1slowVW said:


> Long shot I know, but does anyone have the measurements for a short runner to fit with stock alternator position (9A). I have the flanges but I can't get the guy whose going to build the SRI to the car or vise versa.
> Pic for clicks


u need to switch to the serpentine setup from the mk 3 golf .......its even easier if u not running A/C
heres my build thread ...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...N-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project
thn if u want get a 1.8t intake manifold & convert the flanges to m8 with the 16v head ....its easy ....


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

justvwpower said:


> u need to switch to the serpentine setup from the mk 3 golf .......its even easier if u not running A/C
> heres my build thread ...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...N-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project
> thn if u want get a 1.8t intake manifold & convert the flanges to m8 with the 16v head ....its easy ....


I've already made the pick up/braket for the sensor on the stock pulley. I'm not going to re-do that. I am however running no ac or ps and will be mounting the alt where the ps pump usually sits to give me some extra space. 
On a possitive note a buddy of mine is going to build me a log style sri so hopefully it will solve my intake dilema.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine hasnt run in a couple months  i dont know what to do next. Fuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6067686810/

Here's my aba16vt..
Aba block
Je pistons
Scat rods
Acl bearings
Arp hardware
1.8 head w/autotech springs/ 268's
Custom intake manifold
Tubular turbo manifold
Ported obd1 vr tb
Ross fuel rail
Precision 1000cc injectors
Aeromotive a1000 fuel pump w/ 8an fuel lines
10gal fuel cell
Precision 6262 turbo
Precison 46mm gate
Megasquirt 4bar.. modified by paul.. needavr6
4 speed 02a gear box
List goes on and on.. haven't gotten any numbers yet.. just finished it up


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

please more pics! better engine bay shot please


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Ill try to post some more pics up of the car and bay.. the pic above is from a local show I took it to.. hopefully in the next 2 weeks I put it on our dyno and let her have it.. shooting for 500hp.on c16. And I'm also building my drag car as well..the drive train that's in the coupe came out of the dragcar. We are going vrt..


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

Full photo shoot of 2toneturbos (aka 1toneturbo) car is in the works


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Lol.. yea then after we take pics we can use them in the for sale thread ..


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

2ToneTurbo said:


> Lol.. yea then after we take pics we can use them in the for sale thread ..



I'll F%*CKING slap you for talking such nonsense :screwy:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

2ToneTurbo said:


> Ill try to post some more pics up of the car and bay.. the pic above is from a local show I took it to.. hopefully in the next 2 weeks I put it on our dyno and let her have it.. shooting for 500hp.on c16. And I'm also building my drag car as well..the drive train that's in the coupe came out of the dragcar. We are going vrt..


 No pics yet!  


Heres how mine sits at the moment... I think i might have solved my mystery running issue. Pulled the head and the headgaskets (im running 2 aba's) were blown on cylider 3. Replacin em 
Tomorrow. My bish better run


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry.. we took some good shots of it last night while we were at the garage.. pics will be up soon.effin alternator died on the car so I couldn't do any tuning yet.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Im excited. Sucks about the alternator


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Yea it does suck but I dropped it off to a local guy tha rebuilds them. I will have it back today.. hope to do some tunning over the weekend.. mkiii is gonna post the pics of the lil beast..how did you make out with the headgasket? Hope u solve that issue


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

I had to go outa town for work, ill be pickin up my gaskets and hopefully starting it up again this weekend. Hopefully...


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Well good luck.. make sure you check your keyway on the crank gear.. on my old setup I stripped 2 keyways.. I finally dowled this new motor... it won't hurt to check it.. keep us posted on the repairs..:thumbup: 
And no tunning this weekend.. we are about to get hit with a massive hurricane. Good luck to anyone in its path


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so i swapped head gaskets. Im Broke as hell so i didnt take my head to a machine shop to make sure its level (car overheated), im just praying that its alright. I checked with a machined straight edge tho. Whatever. Everythings good to go! Hopefully it runs tomorrow... I took the day off work Today and worked on the car all day. Its 11:35 and i have to wake up at 4 am. Ill start it tomorrow hopefully. This thread kinda died so im gonna try to revive it haha. 











I do however need some help. Can someone post a screenshot of their coldstart ignition map/settings?


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

OK sorry for the delay, but here are the pics of 2toneturbos COUPE aka singletoneturbo


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting them up dude. Next pictures we will have up Will be when it has the slicks and skinnies on it at the track.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> OK sorry for the delay, but here are the pics of 2toneturbos COUPE aka singletoneturbo


I hate quoting with pics again, but


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

2ToneTurbo said:


> Thanks for posting them up dude. Next pictures we will have up Will be when it has the slicks and skinnies on it at the track.


Hell ya and we'll have a nice John Force style burnout picture...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

2tone, did tony at garcia racing do that sri?


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

He modded it for the original owner of the manifold. Tony made my other one I had on my 8vt. Tony did a lot of welding work for the 8vt. He also tunned it. Tony is a smart guy. I see him everyday at work. You


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

2ToneTurbo said:


> He modded it for the original owner of the manifold. Tony made my other one I had on my 8vt. Tony did a lot of welding work for the 8vt. He also tunned it. Tony is a smart guy. I see him everyday at work. You


My buddy corey bought that white golf that was sitting there for parts a few years back. He also bought that black cab from him as well. Last year we did a vr swap on it as well.

He does some nice work for sure, that regal is nuts. The turbo for that thing is ****ing huge.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Yea I remember them cars. That black cabby was his wifes car. He still has the grand national. He's been doing some crazy stuff to it. The car makes well over 1000hp.. he knows anything and everything about them cars.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

What are you hoping to run at the 1/4 with that setup? My friend has that same setup and ran an 11.6 @123mph this year. And there was still room for improvement. Post up some slips when you run it!


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Whp numbers of that car? also was that on slick or what nice times regardless


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going sept 25 to import face off. Id like to see it go low 11s. My 8vt went 12.2 @122. So the 16v better be faster haha. Ill be on 13x8 bogarts 24.5 front and bogart rear skinnies... we will be limited to 11.5 due to no roll bar. 

So you buddy had the same setup? Turbo. Gearbox, fuel? Just wondering.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to see mid to low 11s i hope to run similar times my set is close only intake and management is different :thumbup:


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

2ToneTurbo said:


> I'm going sept 25 to import face off. Id like to see it go *mid 10's*. My 8vt went 12.2 @122. So the 16v better be faster haha. Ill be on 13x8 bogarts 24.5 front and bogart rear skinnies... we will be limited to 11.5 due to no roll bar.
> 
> So you buddy had the same setup? Turbo. Gearbox, fuel? Just wondering.


FIXED lmao


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

You run 10s ill be happy and have high hopes once i get slicks lol


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not jumping that far yet. Its a new car and drivtrain ill have to get used to it. ill be happy if we run mid to low 11s. Remember the old saying you have to crawl before you walk. With my luck ill sheer 3rd or 4th gear off. Done that before.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha i hear ya on that do you have any numbers yet whp or at lest estimated?


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Negative. We just got the car up and running about 2 weeks ago. I had a issue with the computer. I drove it around the block didn't go about3k.. I had to do some minor things to it... we are goin to to he dyno next week.I'm shooting for 500 but anything from 425 475 will be a good start. It will also be on vp c16 fuel.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

2ToneTurbo said:


> I'm going sept 25 to import face off.


I can't wait to see this thing run!


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

subscribed for when my 16vt syncro is done. good info in here :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

For those that remember my ride, I changed a few things and here's my most recent dyno numbers. Race fuel and high boost after I swap out the standalone. 

405whp and 305wtq at 20.7psi on 91oct with W/M.










The blip is timing and was cleaned up after this pass.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

2ToneTurbo said:


> I'm going sept 25 to import face off. Id like to see it go low 11s. My 8vt went 12.2 @122. So the 16v better be faster haha. Ill be on 13x8 bogarts 24.5 front and bogart rear skinnies... we will be limited to 11.5 due to no roll bar.
> 
> So you buddy had the same setup? Turbo. Gearbox, fuel? Just wondering.


hes got a gt3582r. 1000cc flowdynamics injectors. running 35psi with launch control and flatfoot, he can build around 18psi using the launch control. runnin ms 2, wasted spark. hes got the same size slicks, and running a o2j with a wavetrac diff, diesel 5th gear. the car is insane hha, ive seen it spin 5th gear on the street. i think it could hit the tens. heres some pics, (apparently he's afraid of taking pictures, this is all i could find)

















heres the old turbo^^


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

Went to a Dynapack tuner last friday:
My setup:

- Haltech Management
- 81,5 JE pistons w/ 9,0:1 CR
- H-rods 144mm
- ABF 16v head(ported) with original KR cams
- 580 cc injectors @ 3 bar
- GT3071 w/ .82 exh. housing
- ++

Made 377whp/500Nm on 1,3 bar till I finally emptied out the injectors.

It looks abit messy in there,but everything is going out this winter for paint


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I have 2, The first is my 9A, 11.3.1 comp, 15psi drag car. Run a 12.2 @ 117 on a ruff tune.
The next one is a ABA 16vt. Its my DD on 15psi. 
















#2 Sorry for the old pics. I have done some updating, just no new pics.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

ALMOST! so close again i can taste it!


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

This is our 1987 GTI 16VT, got it running for H2O 2011 and drove 440 miles there with out a glitch. Running 7 psi making good power, dyno tuning soon. Stats are

Block: 1991 9A, stock internals
Head: 1991 9a stock
Headgasket: mls
Fastners: ARP head studs
Turbo: Turbonetics T3/T4 .50 trim
Wastegate: Internal Turbonetics
Mainfold:Turbonetics cast
EMS: 034 Ib standalone
Injectors: 24lb , 35lb with 80 psi fuel pressure 
Fuel pump: stock CIS-E with accumulator removed
FPR: Porche 94 3.4 bar
Fuel rail: Bahn Brenner
Blow off valve: TurboXS RFL model
Boost controller: TurboXS

















At 2011 H2O


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Went to the track last Saturday.. [email protected] with a 1.70 60ft. Spins a ittle bit but for the 2nd time out with this car/setup I'm very pleased. Going back this Sunday I turned the rev limiter up a bit . Due to hitting rev limiter in 4th near the end of the track and did a few little changes.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice stuff...get that dyno in? numbers?


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

toy_vw said:


> Nice stuff...get that dyno in? numbers?


Soon, been too busy. Hopefully in the next few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

toy_vw said:


> Nice stuff...get that dyno in? numbers?


Yea. 475hp 330tq I will post a video.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

2ToneTurbo said:


> Yea. 475hp 330tq I will post a video.


How is that 6262 turbo for the street? Lots of lag?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> How is that 6262 turbo for the street? Lots of lag?


Yes what he said, When do you hit boost? I am looking to up grade my MK2 with this same Turbo.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

full boost is reached by 4800.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Yea I get full boost around 4800 5000 rpms. I'm using a .63 housing which is kinda small. I rev it to 7600.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu2Xjai7elc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's the video


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

Some snaps of 2tone's coupe



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6270132611/]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6270668952/]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6270668952/


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

New track times. Went yesterday to a test and tune session.

1st pass 11.5 @129
2nd pass [email protected]
3rd 11.2 @ 129
4th 11.3 @ 131


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Fast!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

2ToneTurbo said:


> New track times. Went yesterday to a test and tune session.
> 
> 1st pass 11.5 @129
> 2nd pass [email protected]
> ...


 yeah buddy! :beer:
When we were at the track last week I had forgotten that broke.down was this weekend. Sorry I didn't make it up, but congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

No problem mike. Yesterday was a great day there. There wasn't many cars there. I took my time after every pass. I brought my pops and uncle along. They were pumped when they saw me rip 2 pro charger stangs asses apart. Car is running super. It was loosing traction in 1st and 2nd but soon as it hooked she took off. Rob brought me his 24.5s but I didn't have the lug nuts to fit them lol my bogarts require a special lug nut. But all and all I went out with a bang. Lol


----------



## wayupnorth16vt (Dec 15, 2010)

hey yall the 16vt is goin away for winter she is rippin such a blast!!!!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Don’t mind the messy engine bay- it will be cleaned up before it hits the road!

Specs:
•	1993 Cabriolet Classic (99% rust free) w/Original Paint
•	2.0 16v 9a (rebuilt 30,000km ago)- Full engine rebuild, incl new pistons, rebuilt cylinder head 3 angle valve job, block re-bored 1 size up
•	Precision 6031 60trim .63Ar
• Rebuilt 020 w/80% Shim Kit & Bolted Diff- TDI 5th Gearing
• 034 Motorsports 16v Turbo Header
• Lightened Flywheel w/Sachs Sport Clutch
• HKS SSQV Bov
• RMR Fuel Rail 
•	Autotech sport cams. I+E
•	Megasquirt V1-2.2. Spark and fuel. LC1 Wideband o2 sensor, for precise AFR integrated with Megasquirt.
•	AMS Adjustable FPR
•	Precision FMIC
•	Tial Wastegate (8.7psi)- Open Dump
•	Neuspeed 8mm Ignition Wires
•	Jegster Rad Fan+ Shroud
•	1989 CIS Fuel Pump
•	Braille 12lb Sport Battery
•	BFI Oil Catch Can
•	Custom SS 3” Exhaust and DP- exit out passenger side (incomplete)
•	30# Red Injectors
•	42DraftDesign Vacuum Log Manifold
•	BFI Short shifter
•  V-Maxx Coilovers 
•	16v scirocco calipers and rotors. HAWK pads
• 3:1 power steering rack for tighter steering
• Gold BBS RZ 15" wheels.
•	BFI lower control arm brace
•	BFI Rear Sway
•	Full Leather Carrado Front/Rear

Missing a bunch of items I am sure!

Started Like This:









As we speak- sits like this:


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Who has a sri fs!? That's all I need!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

9aba16vt said:


> Who has a sri fs!? That's all I need!


There is a sick one in the FI classifieds right now, IIRC $400. I'm almost tempted to sell my brand new RPM SRI rather than mod it for the VR TB...


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> There is a sick one in the FI classifieds right now, IIRC $400. I'm almost tempted to sell my brand new RPM SRI rather than mod it for the VR TB...


well lmk, that is all i need! or whats the link for the one you saw... I dont seem to see it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

9aba16vt said:


> well lmk, that is all i need! or whats the link for the one you saw... I dont seem to see it


BAM! Was in the engine classifieds. I think he may have upped the price on a recent edit, but for what you get, seriously worth it IMHO

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cecraft-fuel-rail-BBM-fuel-rail&highlight=16v


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:wave: Anything new people? Some Bay shots?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

im working on an hx40/garrett hybrid at the moment...but..HEY WINTER IS ALMOST OVER...YAY


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

*My Scirocco 16VT ABA*

Block: OBD I ABA
Pistons: 9A 16V (sit .040" below deck at TDC)
Rods: Stock ABA Re-bushed for 9A pistons, CR Should be 9.1-9.3:1 ish
Other: Oil pump drive 16V 9A, intermediate shaft 2L 9A
EFI: Megasquirt 3 with expansion board, sequential spark and injection
Air/water Intercooler- frozen boost unit
2.5 piping
FSI coil packs
16V Dist hall sensor mod 1 window (for coil packs)
02A AYK transmission, with cable clutch, cable shifter
Girling 60 brakes
Front cross member brace- Go Kraut

I'm still a few months away from completing this project but here are some pics. Obv most parts are not installed yet...

Need Suggestions on making about 250whp:

1. Exhaust Manifold
2. Turbo Choice (thinking 60 trim,.63 ex hsg)-Is this too small
3. Like to go external wastegate, suggestions?
4. Is there a silicone elbow or transition I can adapt the stock TB inlet to accept 2.5 piping? Will 3 inch work to connect to the tb? I see some setups that use the stock 16V intake boot adapted to piping.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can use the stock TB one but it will only hold about 8 to 10psi, any more and it will blow. Plus they a old and once you start boosting it will stretch and blow. It will work for a wile but i would upgrade it. I use the MK2 intake, passenger side and i got a 6ply 3"X 2.5" 90* that was after I blew about 5 of the stock ones. Or you can get the G60 TB or just the front part and mod it for your TB. I did that on my MK1 Drag Car. Its 2.5" round. It works good. 
As for a turbo, I like Precision Turbos. I have 2 of them, one on each ride. Get something that you can grow with. So if you want 250hp, get a turbo that will make that at like 20% that way you don't have to get a bigger one later on. The Precision 3431 is a good entry lever turbo. On 10 to 15psi you should make 250 to 275hp as long as you have 440cc injectors or bigger. 
As for your Exhaust Manifold, There a few to pick from. I use the ATP on my VWs. Some people don't like them as fitment can be a pain some times. but with a small turbo and cable shift you should be fine. There set up for external Wast Gate, They are cheep too.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

MOTA BOY said:


> :wave: Anything new people? Some Bay shots?


 Here is one of mine, I'm working on the wiring now.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

"4. Is there a silicone elbow or transition I can adapt the stock TB inlet to accept 2.5 piping? Will 3 inch work to connect to the tb? I see some setups that use the stock 16V intake boot adapted to piping."

Will this work for you?










http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1949/MkII_T_Body_Adaptor_to_3


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

CrankDaBewstmun said:


> Block: OBD I ABA
> Pistons: 9A 16V (sit .040" below deck at TDC)
> Rods: Stock ABA Re-bushed for 9A pistons, CR Should be 9.1-9.3:1 ish
> Other: Oil pump drive 16V 9A, intermediate shaft 2L 9A
> ...


can you explain the single window mod for sequential ignition? what is the reason for changing from 4 to 1? I'm finishing up my 16vt with sequential injection but was going to run stock ignition due to the fact that if I opted for sequential ignition aswell, I would still have to keep the dizzy in place for the signal. Was also thinking about just running a dizzy in the block for sequential ignition to keep it out of sight...


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

JBETZ said:


> "4. Is there a silicone elbow or transition I can adapt the stock TB inlet to accept 2.5 piping? Will 3 inch work to connect to the tb? I see some setups that use the stock 16V intake boot adapted to piping."
> 
> 
> > That one will work if you have a 2 piece style TB. If you have a Passat TB you have to mill down the face to make it work. That is what I did on my MK1, I used the G60 front plate that looks like the BBM one. Its just a little different.
> > On my MK2 I got a 3.125" x 2.5" 90deg Elbow. It work's great. If you need Pics of aether one just let me know and I will take them so you can see what I am talking about..


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

Is any cast exhaust manifold will fit with GT30 turbo on 2.0 16V ?

Best Regards,
Jacob


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I posted last year with my setup, but a ton has changed. 

Here are some new shots.


DSCF3042 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3035 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3030 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3019 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr



2.0 16V 9A block
1.8L PL Head
Double stack head gaskets to ~9.8:1
ARP Head studs
Autotec 272 cams

T25 Garrett off a 1991 Saab 9000 Turbo
Home made turbo manifold.

AUG 5 speed with a Peloquin LSD

Last year was running 10.8:1 Comp and 4 lb boost with no cams.
Dynoed at 138HP/168Lb

Weight 1840Lb (Without driver)

This year I hope to be around 10lb boost, so we will see. 

Weight ~1900Lb (Without driver)


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

16VTrash said:


> can you explain the single window mod for sequential ignition? what is the reason for changing from 4 to 1? I'm finishing up my 16vt with sequential injection but was going to run stock ignition due to the fact that if I opted for sequential ignition aswell, I would still have to keep the dizzy in place for the signal. Was also thinking about just running a dizzy in the block for sequential ignition to keep it out of sight...


The 4 window gets swapped out for the 1 window to accomodate sequential spark (and fuel I believe too) when using Megasquirt 3 with the expansion board. This may still apply to other EFI systems but you would need to check that out. I can send you more info let me know.

You are right, you can either use a block or cam mounted dizzy. If you use an ABA 8V distributor in the block it already has a 1 window. If it's not too tall you could always use that.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> can you explain the single window mod for sequential ignition? what is the reason for changing from 4 to 1? I'm finishing up my 16vt with sequential injection but was going to run stock ignition due to the fact that if I opted for sequential ignition aswell, I would still have to keep the dizzy in place for the signal. Was also thinking about just running a dizzy in the block for sequential ignition to keep it out of sight...


If you want to run full-sequential injection or ignition, you need do know the crank angle and the cam position. Say you want a spark at 20 degrees BTDC. You'd need to know whether the engine is in the compression cycle or exhaust cycle. The cam sensor tells you that.

You could ditch the distributor and run semi-sequential or non-sequential on the injectors and wasted spark on the ignition.

-Alex


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

CrankDaBewstmun said:


> The 4 window gets swapped out for the 1 window to accomodate sequential spark (and fuel I believe too) when using Megasquirt 3 with the expansion board. This may still apply to other EFI systems but you would need to check that out. I can send you more info let me know.
> 
> You are right, you can either use a block or cam mounted dizzy. If you use an ABA 8V distributor in the block it already has a 1 window. If it's not too tall you could always use that.





20v_boost said:


> If you want to run full-sequential injection or ignition, you need do know the crank angle and the cam position. Say you want a spark at 20 degrees BTDC. You'd need to know whether the engine is in the compression cycle or exhaust cycle. The cam sensor tells you that.
> 
> You could ditch the distributor and run semi-sequential or non-sequential on the injectors and wasted spark on the ignition.
> 
> -Alex


Thanks for the help guys, I understand now, wasn't thinking things through. Heres a pic to keep things going..










my buddy's sr20 AE86..have none of my build yet.. still a 16v though


----------



## Smiff (Jan 4, 2011)

16VTrash said:


> my buddy's sr20 AE86..have none of my build yet.. still a 16v though



Nice, but that's cheating....  I used to have an Infiniti G20 with an SR20, always wanted to find a DET swap, but sold the car instead. Fun car and stout motor.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

quick qustion what belts are you guys running with an aba 16vturbo?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Stussy NJ said:


> quick qustion what belts are you guys running with an aba 16vturbo?


As far as timming belt? Use the 1.8t belt.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

And you have no problems with tension or anything? I seen TT and Kent makes a belt for aba/16vs but its like almost 70$... Im in the home stretch here no reason to get gator arms now but 70$ for a belt seemed staggering. All you need is 151 teeth by 25mm correct or am I wrong?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes also use the 16v tensioner. Tension it the same as a 16v and go nuts.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweet thanks guys


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes that is correct. the $70 Kent belt is from what i understand a super high quality belt. Not sure what the difference is between it and the stock 1.8t or even a stock 16v belt is. 
I have been running the 1.8t ones on all my ABA 16vt builds and have never had any issues. 
Good luck and have fun..


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Janes you have a link to your car thats for sale? Curious to see pics of the car


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

clove911 said:


> Janes you have a link to your car thats for sale? Curious to see pics of the car


I ended up keeping it, I guess I forgot to take that off my sig.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

pics of it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

clove911 said:


> pics of it anyway :thumbup:


OK OK, Here you go.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

like the oem plus look for all the power your making. I assume you drive around on something more like 10-15psi? 

Just out of curiousity you have a LSD? I am trying to figure out what I want to do. I know the guys at NGP and they has their ralley up to 300hp without tranny issues. I was hoping for 250hp daily wihtout having to drop $1000 a piece for differentials from peloquin. I have a syncro. I plan for LSD later but was hoping for now I could drive it for a while. Long time waiting for it to be done and have spent a lot of money on things other than the motor just to get the car back in the shape I like my car in.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes i run 15psi for my DD. As for the trans, It will hold 250hp for a wile. I have gone throw 3 tranys in this one. All was something different. One was a 9A and the rivets broke. then a nother 9A I stripped 3rd gear. Then i put a ASF in with a bolt kit and 90% shim kit. It has been holding for a wile now. I will do a 02A swap when i can find one for a good deal.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah not a lot of O2C tranny laying around so I need to be careful.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can always go beef it up. Make it better stronger. Its not cheep but in your case I think its something I would do. As your right finding one of them 02C is going to be hard.


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anybody used a Garrett GT2871r ( a/r .63 or a/r .86 ) ? I'm curious about outputs and lag or maybe someone can help me with finiding t25 flanged turbo for 350hp/400nm ( any maybe 30-40hp more in the future )


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

still wondering whats the best TB and would appreciate any suggestions. the aim is for 400 + hp 

Ty


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I run the stock 16v TB in both my cars. I make well over 400hp in my drag car with no problems.
There are some aftermarket ones if you want to up size or I have seen OBD1 VR or 2 slow one adapted to fit the 16v. Its all what you want. 
The stock one will work just fine.


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

can u list the specs of the car ? i was thinking of using the passat auto TB i've heard it fits well with MS ?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

EdDzZzZz said:


> still wondering whats the best TB and would appreciate any suggestions. the aim is for 400 + hp
> 
> Ty


I would say go VR6 TB for 400hp... although a 16v TB may work I would say it'd be leaving something on the table. 

I run an aftermarket mustang TB on mine.


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the tip, any link to ur build ?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

EdDzZzZz said:


> thanks for the tip, any link to ur build ?


I'd say grab a coffee... but you may want to grab breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

A semi accurate spec sheet:
http://www.customobsessions.com/mod...rticle&sid=66&mode=nocomments&order=0&thold=0

Full Build thread:
http://www.customobsessions.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1264


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

EdDzZzZz said:


> can u list the specs of the car ? i was thinking of using the passat auto TB i've heard it fits well with MS ?


No I don't have a build page. No time to make one. My Drag Car is MK1 GTI with a High Comp Turbo. I run 22psi on 12.1 comp now. I made some big changes over the winter. I run the Passat TB with it as it has the TPS for my MS. I had a SRI with a single 60mm TB for a wile but did not like it. So I went back to the stock MK2 intake. For my needs I like the long runners and 2 butterfly's. 
Everybody likes something different, what I like or what works for me might not be what you or some one else likes or wants. In the last 4 years of building and racing my car I have made countless changes to get what I want. R&D, trial by fire, and trying things is how I make choices on what parts work best for my set up.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

little update, I've been dragging my ass on this but with summer coming soon, i better get this in gear..

Motor is about done..





































Jeebus' old manifold










the rest of the car is not so done



















sorry for all the pictures, im getting excited now :laugh:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Niceeee!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

16VTrash said:


> little update, I've been dragging my ass on this but with summer coming soon, i better get this in gear..
> 
> sorry for all the pictures, im getting excited now :laugh:


Looking good, you plan on running the turbo that way? Looks like it would fit clocked the other way... and likely make it way easier for a downpipe.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, the turbo will fit the other direction but there is no room for the oil drain!! very frustrating, I had found that out a while back. That is why the exhaust is going out the hood


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

*one post cant hurt.*

Posting one post at vwvortex cant hurt.. 

Project in the making:










2.0 2e block
9a head
kkk k27 turbo (audi s4)
audi s2 intake
audi s4 exaust maifold
Digi1 

Going into my mk3 Golf Gti 16v, +

02m 6spd fwd box
pelequin
Kw v1 coilovers
312x25 front, 256x22 rear TT brakes
powerflex all around

still alot to be sorted out, but im going to fire it up this spring/summer.

testfitting:


----------



## Lauris (Jan 27, 2007)

Chassis: Audi 80 quattro 
Block: stock 2E 
Pistons: stock 8.5:1 
Rods: stock 2E 
Head: ABF ported 
Head gasket: steel ABF 
Cams: intake ABF ex 9A 
Valves: modified ABF 
Intake manifold: 16v+ AEB 
Throttle body: ABF 64mm 
Intercooler: 3" in/out 
Plumbing: 2.5" 
Bov: Forge 
Exhaust manifold: 4-1 header 
Turbocharger: K24 7000 Audi S2 
Wastegate: Emusa 38mm 
Downpipe: 3" 
Exhaust: 2.5" 
Management: Vems 
Injectors: 630cc siemens 
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E 
Flywheel: modified 5kg 
Transmission: front torsen, middle locked, rear torsen


----------



## Abfcaddy (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn!!! This forum is awesome, wish we had as many clean 16v turbo conversions here! 

Anyway, I have a '89 caddy, stock abf, just stand alone management and tubular branch manifold. The idea is to make it turbo at home, I have lots of experience on the 8vs but am new to 16v. 

How do you get the 1.8t intake manifold to fit on the 16v head ? And adapter , reweld ? 

Well done to you guys for being so informative!


----------



## Lauris (Jan 27, 2007)

Cut off flange the stock manifold, and weld to 1.8T manifold.


----------



## Lauris (Jan 27, 2007)

Exhaust...


----------



## Abfcaddy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Lauris! Nice job by the way, did you build that exhaust manifold too ? What exhaust and turbine housings are you using ? I have an abf and I intend on doing a weekend conversion, got most of the goodies together already , how do I post pics in here ??? Sorry , I'm a super newbie here!!:screwy:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice setup Lauris. :thumbup:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm doing something that ill show you when it's finished, so i need some info now.. 

does anyone have k24 7200 on 1.8 16v? and on what rpm do you see boose in intake? 

I'm planning to run this thing and I have heard that it's laggy, but I didn't hear where it starts to make boost... 

any guesses? 

btw there are nice peices out here  
hope to make mine look/go like that


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

LamaMk1 said:


> I'm doing something that ill show you when it's finished, so i need some info now..
> 
> does anyone have k24 7200 on 1.8 16v? and on what rpm do you see boose in intake?
> 
> ...


 
common europe thingy to use a K24 7200..  thats the S4/S2 turbo right? and not the RS2 one? 

as far as i know, boost should start around 4 to 4.5 grand somewhere, depends on how well the engine breathes


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> I'm doing something that ill show you when it's finished, so i need some info now..
> 
> does anyone have k24 7200 on 1.8 16v? and on what rpm do you see boose in intake?
> 
> ...


 
1.8 16v with k24 should start charging at about 2500 and have 1.2 ish bar at about 3500 

This one does.. Norwegian car.. not mine. mine will be alot like it i hope.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=airasIEIZHI


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

weejunGL said:


> common europe thingy to use a K24 7200..  thats the S4/S2 turbo right? and not the RS2 one?
> 
> as far as i know, boost should start around 4 to 4.5 grand somewhere, depends on how well the engine breathes


 no.. this turbo is from RS2... and i know... 

2: npvk_x 

those turbochargers are not the same! 
k24 7000 and k24 7200 mine is second one


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

not to many people runing SDS sytems any reason...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I run it on mine, have been for 4-5 years now... it works, but has it's limitations. I'm currently in the process of swapping it out.


----------



## Lauris (Jan 27, 2007)

Today...

http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums/d/degvins80/Audi-80q-16v/3-3.png


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

lauris: bloody hell with this...
what setup??? those are really high TQ numbers


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> not to many people running SDS sytems any reason...


I'll be running it, know several other people running it with good results. If you're looking to push the absolute limits of you're motors capabilities you might want to go with something slightly more advanced, but it can handle quite a bit from what I've seen/read.


----------



## Lauris (Jan 27, 2007)

LamaMk1 said:


> lauris: bloody hell with this...
> what setup??? those are really high TQ numbers


Post 581.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aba16v

JE 9:1 pistons
Scat rods
Arp head studs
arp mains
Arp rod bolts
1.8 head
5 angle valve job
Hd springs
Oversized valves
Garret gt35 .63
870 cc injectors
Cut down 16v manifold
1.8t fuel rail

Rebuilt o2a Trans w/ quaife diff


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*question *

how much abuse can take S2 pistons and rods if used in 16vt?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp6DZJCscnY&feature=g-all-u&context=G26e8eb7FAAAAAAAANAA 

oh about that much.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Aba16v
> 
> JE 9:1 pistons
> Scat rods
> ...


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

weeblebiker said:


> I always wonder what these pretty fillet weld jobs on intake pipes look like on the inside where the smoothness counts. do people grind em smooth?


If you seal and purge the pipe with gas while tig welding it u wont get that cristalization inside. :beer:


----------



## Randall Alexander (Dec 2, 2010)

Is anyone running a 16vt on stock mk3 OBDII motronic management with a chip? I so can anyone point me to who or a build thread or specs of some sort. thanks


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Update! Well I FINISHED the car today. So pumped for the first drive!


Specs:
•	1993 Cabriolet Classic (99% rust free) w/Original Paint
•	2.0 16v 9a (rebuilt 30,000km ago)- Full engine rebuild, incl new pistons, rebuilt cylinder head 3 angle valve job, block re-bored 1 size up
•	Precision 6031 60trim .63Ar
• Rebuilt 020 w/80% Shim Kit & Bolted Diff- TDI 5th Gearing
• 034 Motorsports 16v Turbo Header
• Lightened Flywheel w/Sachs Sport Clutch
• HKS SSQV Bov
• RMR Fuel Rail 
•	Autotech sport cams. I+E
•	Megasquirt V1-2.2. Spark and fuel. LC1 Wideband o2 sensor, for precise AFR integrated with Megasquirt.
•	Aeromitive Adjustable FPR
•	Precision FMIC
•	Tial Wastegate (8.7psi)- Open Dump
•	Neuspeed 8mm Ignition Wires
•	Jegster Rad Fan+ Shroud
•	1989 CIS Fuel Pump (211lph)
•	Braille 12lb Sport Battery
•	BFI Oil Catch Can
•	Custom SS 2.5” Exhaust and DP
•	62lb Siemens DEKA EVI Injectors
•	42DraftDesign Vacuum Log Manifold
•	BFI Short shifter
• V-Maxx Coilovers 
•	16v scirocco calipers and rotors. HAWK pads
• 3:1 power steering rack for tighter steering
• Gold BBS RZ 15" wheels.
•	BFI lower control arm brace
•	BFI Rear Sway
•	Full Leather Carrado Front/Rear 


Pics! She is awaiting tune on wed! Summer here we come!!





































Comments are welcome. 5 months of work. Woot!


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice MKI! 

What did you use that "fuelrail" on intake that is under BBM fuelrail? (if that is BBM fuelrail)


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

MOTA BOY said:


> Nice MKI!
> 
> What did you use that "fuelrail" on intake that is under BBM fuelrail? (if that is BBM fuelrail)


I don't understand ur question haha. And its a Ross machine racing fuel rail


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

This?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

MOTA BOY said:


> This?


Ahh. That is my vacuum reference point for my vacuum log which is located behind the BOV in the picture. The cap was removed from the opening in the block and an npt threaded connection was screwed inside- yes it is threaded inside the block. There is a mirrored opening on the opposite side of the engine which is mostly used for your idles stabilizer/idle stabilizer valve. 

:thumbup:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Yep.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

I just went through all 18 pages of this thread. You all have given me much needed insight and inspiration to actually turbo mine. I'll show off when I'm done, but it'll be a while. Turbo build on a college kid budget...:thumbdown::banghead:


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

01golfgls said:


> I just went through all 18 pages of this thread. You all have given me much needed insight and inspiration to actually turbo mine. I'll show off when I'm done, but it'll be a while. Turbo build on a college kid budget...:thumbdown::banghead:


I was right there with you, now 3.5 years later.... :laugh: im about done with mine


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

16VTrash said:


> I was right there with you, now 3.5 years later.... :laugh: im about done with mine


True story, I have had my syncro now since 07 or 08. I finally put my motor in. Now I did drive it for a couple years but still.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope mine doesn't take that long.. I'm not doing anything really fancy. Just bored .020" over, ceramic coated stock pistons, stock rods, rebuilt block and head with autotech sport cams, Mazda K04 turbo and custom down pipe with log manifold with t3 to Mazda flange adapter, on Megasquirt. Should be good enough for a DD. Hopefully I get most of it done by next spring. Hopefully is the key word lol.


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Jones84 said:


> You can use the stock TB one but it will only hold about 8 to 10psi, any more and it will blow. Plus they a old and once you start boosting it will stretch and blow. It will work for a wile but i would upgrade it. I use the MK2 intake, passenger side and i got a 6ply 3"X 2.5" 90* that was after I blew about 5 of the stock ones. Or you can get the G60 TB or just the front part and mod it for your TB. I did that on my MK1 Drag Car. Its 2.5" round. It works good.
> As for a turbo, I like Precision Turbos. I have 2 of them, one on each ride. Get something that you can grow with. So if you want 250hp, get a turbo that will make that at like 20% that way you don't have to get a bigger one later on. The Precision 3431 is a good entry lever turbo. On 10 to 15psi you should make 250 to 275hp as long as you have 440cc injectors or bigger.
> As for your Exhaust Manifold, There a few to pick from. I use the ATP on my VWs. Some people don't like them as fitment can be a pain some times. but with a small turbo and cable shift you should be fine. There set up for external Wast Gate, They are cheep too.


http://www.siliconeintakes.com/


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

is anyone (mostly guys running precision turbos) using an oil restrictor on their oil feed line?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

What are all you guys with short runner intakes doing with your brake booster vacuum line? Should I just extend the **** out of it and go into my intake?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

audib6neusp30 said:


> What are all you guys with short runner intakes doing with your brake booster vacuum line? Should I just extend the **** out of it and go into my intake?


Yes, just make sure it's a decent size line.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

TooClutchVW said:


> is anyone (mostly guys running precision turbos) using an oil restrictor on their oil feed line?



I run a 6262 on my aba16v and I've had issues with it. So whn I sent it back for the 3rd time I asked if I should be running a restrictor andthey said no. Use a -4 feed and a -10 return line.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

2ToneTurbo said:


> I run a 6262 on my aba16v and I've had issues with it. So whn I sent it back for the 3rd time I asked if I should be running a restrictor andthey said no. Use a -4 feed and a -10 return line.


Did they say how much pressure it should be seeing??


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

is ther anyone runing and 034efi on there 16v turbo??


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

9A bottom end 
ross 8.5 to 1 pistons 
port and polished head with stiffer springs and techtonics street cams 
ms1 v2.2 
bosch 33 lb injectors 
tdo5 16G turbo (evo8) 
ATP dsm flange exhaust manifold 
sch40 stainless dp 
stock internal wastegate (1 BAR)to atmosphere dump 
tial bov 
ARP rod bolts 


Bigger injectors and an 02a are in the works.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

close up of intake in rain tray? or better shot? thats interesting


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

Its basically just a 90 off the turbo, 2.5 in hole through the rain tray and another 90.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

u know how much power ur making a lil curious??


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

Guessing somewhere around 250-300. haven't put it on a dyno as of yet.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

hows the response with the 16g...not a typical choice on a 16v turbo


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

Response is good, I figure full boost somewhere around 5k. I found some adaptors that allowed me to work with the turbo. I built a bracket to hold the factory evo wastegate in its new location since I clocked the turbo as well. 

This adapts the dsm flange on the manifold I have to the twin scroll turbo flange. 









This was really my saving grace, allowed me to fabricate the DP without too much hassle.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

does the kinetics kit not fit on the mk1? I used the manifold and downpipe in my mk2 with an evo 3 16g fits nicely.


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

Stussy NJ said:


> does the kinetics kit not fit on the mk1? I used the manifold and downpipe in my mk2 with an evo 3 16g fits nicely.


 The flanges are different on the evo8 16g. But yeah, the adaptor I used was from a standard dsm flange to the evo 8 flange. It devides the exhaust into the twinscroll turbo, not really utilizing the twin scroll, but works good for me.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*little help*

i'm having little problems about oil distribution for k24 7200, i'm planing to take line from sensor on the back of the head, but i don't know is there any reducer that should reduce pressure on it? 

any tought's? please help me


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

LamaMk1 said:


> i'm having little problems about oil distribution for k24 7200, i'm planing to take line from sensor on the back of the head, but i don't know is there any reducer that should reduce pressure on it?
> 
> any tought's? please help me


 I put a gage on my line off the back of the head, it puts out 60psi cold and about 20psi hot. If you run a -4 line you wont need a reducer. I used the G-60 oil splitter for feed and gage. It works great. I am feeding a Precision 6034.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> hows the response with the 16g...not a typical choice on a 16v turbo


 I have the datalog from the last tuning session if you would like to see how boost come in  

The 16g is a fantastic turbo for the 16v, right around 300-320 HP @ 1 bar


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

I have 1.8 KR block, where to put 2 knock sensors? I know for the first between first and second cilinder, but second knock? :screwy:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Have a build thread in the corrado forums, but wanted to get in on the 16v turbo list here... 

Chassis: 90' Corrado White 
Block: ABA with squirters 
Pistons: 9A pistons 
Rods: ABA rods 
Head: 9A Ported Ported Ported and Polished  
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp 
Cams: 16v 2.0 cams 
Valves: Ferrea valves 
Intake manifold: Custom 
Throttle body: obd1 vr 
Intercooler: 2.5" 28x7x11 
Plumbing: 2.5" 
Bov / dv: Tial BOV 
Exhaust manifold: Custom 
Turbocharger: Precision 5857 
Wastegate: Tial 38mm 
Downpipe: 2.75" 
Exhaust: 2.5" straight 
Management: VEMS 
Injectors: 60lb siemens 
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E 
Flywheel: Factory ABA 
Pressure Plate: Clutch Net 
Clutch: ACT 6 puck 
Transmission: 02A 
Differential: Quaife 
Shifter: stock g60 corrado 
Crossmember: Tubed chromoly 
Front motormount: Solid adjustable Heim 




















































































*VEMS thanks to Brian at EP Racing*:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone has 3076R on 16v? is there any boost at lower rpm's like 3000 and lower??? 

2: Jones84... Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

thats one sick set-up in that corrado!! vey nice


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> thats one sick set-up in that corrado!! vey nice


 Thank you.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

LamaMk1 said:


> Does anyone has 3076R on 16v? is there any boost at lower rpm's like 3000 and lower???
> 
> 2: Jones84... Thanks! :thumbup:


 Really nice Corrado build above, great detail :thumbup: 
I have one on my 16v.... not much before 3k rpm. I've had a GT28r on a 16v too. I think this smaller size is better and more usable for the street. I miss a my 16v sc torque and instant boost and planning to go back. Oops wrong thread to say this in


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

that manifold is awesome, everything looks real proper :thumbup:


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

My dirty bay as of now


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Dirty is the new clean


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> that manifold is awesome, everything looks real proper :thumbup:


 Thanks. Has been a long winter building this thing. Snowball effect took this project down a road I was not planning on. But I'm def happy with it now.


----------



## patrainvil (Apr 25, 2010)

I just completed my ABA 16VT and went to the dyno this morning. The motor is install in a Rally car and that was built for reliable mecanic combo. The built is: 
Chassis: 92' Golf 4 doors 
Block: ABA with squirters shave .060in 
Pistons: 9A pistons Wiseco 9:1 
Rods: Integrated H beam 154mm, 20mm pin 
Head: fresh rebuilt with schrick spring 
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp head, rod and main 
Cams: TT street ca (ABF copy) 
Valves: Stock 
Intake manifold: Sirroco 41 mm driver side TB 
Throttle body: Automatic Passat 16v 
Intercooler: Small vibrant (18x6x2.5) 
Plumbing: aluminium 2in from turbo to intercooler and 2.5 to TB 
Bov: Greddy tyre RS 
Exhaust manifold: Kenitic 16v cast 
Turbocharger: DSM TD05H 14B (new) 
Wastegate: external Tial 38mm 
Downpipe: Kenitic ss 2.5in 
Exhaust: ss 2.25" straight 
Management: SDS EMF3 c/w v16 chip (2 bar map) 
Injectors: DSM 450cc 
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E 
Flywheel: Factory ABA 
Pressure Plate: Bully machined 02A 
Clutch: Bully 4 puck ceramic 
Transmission: 02A Quaife synchromech 6 speed gear set 
Differential: Kaaz with a 4.25 final drive 
Shifter: VWM shifter custom cablbe 
Radiator: 26x13 Griffin rad c/w shroud and fan 
Boost control: MBC vibrant 
Gaz: 91 pump gaz 


On the Mustang Dyno 
10.5 PSI 202 whp at 6000rpm 202 wtq at 5000 rpm 
13.5 PSI 219 whp at 6000rpm 237 wtq at 5000 rpm 

I was hoping for a few more HP but I will test it as it for couple of event and then see if we want to optimised it a bit. We are tuning it with a very conversative way, I'm pretty sur we left a 5%-10% of power only on timing but we dont want a take a chance with a race car engine. 

I dont know how to put picture but if I find how I will post some later on.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

patrainvil said:


> I just completed my ABA 16VT and went to the dyno this morning.
> 
> I was hoping for a few more HP but I will test it as it for couple of event and then see if we want to optimised it a bit. We are tuning it with a very conversative way, I'm pretty sur we left a 5%-10% of power only on timing but we dont want a take a chance with a race car engine.
> 
> I dont know how to put picture but if I find how I will post some later on.


 What turbo are you using? May get a little more power from a larger diameter exhaust


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Interesting that he went with a 14b over the bigger 16g and even better evo3 16g If i remember right 14b can be compared to a ko3 power wise. Since you have a kinetics set up already you can score a brand new 16g for 400-500$ easy swap for some more power:thumbup:


----------



## patrainvil (Apr 25, 2010)

When I start that project I ask to my turbo seller a turbo to be able to have around 200 whp and 200 wtq and he told me that turbo was gave me that at 12psi. He was wright and this is wath I got. Since that is a rally car and will be use mostely on gravel and snow road and it will be dificult to put the power on the ground we taugh that shold be sufficent. But during the last couple month since we are building the motor I look at that forum and then start to beleived by reading other project expectation that we might have more power. I


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey its all about what meets your needs, awaiting pics:thumbup:


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

Oil cooler return line?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

That looks like a breather set-up to me.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

psychobandito said:


> Oil cooler return line?


 No...



V-TEC this!!! said:


> That looks like a breather set-up to me.


 Yes


----------



## patrainvil (Apr 25, 2010)

Take a while to figure how to poste the picture but now that should work 

http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/p1040311.jpg 
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/p1040312.jpg 
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/p1040313.jpg 
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/p1040314.jpg 
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/p1040315.jpg 
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/92/88/99/margle10.jpg 

Feel free to coment


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

patrainvil said:


> Take a while to figure how to poste the picture but now that should work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 use the IMG icon to post pics, fixed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I have some updated photos of mine. It is holding strong at 10 PSI on 9.8:1 comp. 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

Everyone's setup is look awesome!


----------



## patrainvil (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks MR.Karman for fixing it.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

that Precision 5857 on ur corrado build...how do u find that responce,drivability? any vids


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

patrainvil said:


> Thanks MR.Karman for fixing it.


 :beer: 



canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> that Precision 5857 on ur corrado build...how do u find that responce,drivability? any vids


 Yes Fred, do tell, done with that break-in already? opcorn:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> that Precision 5857 on ur corrado build...how do u find that responce,drivability? any vids


 There is turbo lag for sure. Starts making boost in the low 4ks. Fully boosted by 4800. Power is pretty ballsy. I'm def impressed. For me I'm using this car as a daily driver. I like the fact that I can drive around all day under 3k and get great fuel mileage. But if you want powa just hold the petal a little longer. I did the 9:1 ratio with 9a pistons on the aba. So I actually have a good amount of torque. I couldn't imagine driving the aba 16v head with aba pistons at 8:1 ratio. Torque must suck... Video coming soon.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Fred, do tell, done with that break-in already? opcorn:


 Break in is for pussies!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Break in is for pussies!


 :laugh: 

Did you assume you would come into boost around that range? I was thinking that turbo would come in a little lower


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Did you assume you would come into boost around that range? I was thinking that turbo would come in a little lower


 I should not have said full boost as that is very misleading. Depending what boost range you are running. It hits 1 bar in high 3's. I will pay more attention as to when I'm hitting 20 psi tomorrow. but 25 should be in the mid 4k for sure:laugh: Currently running the motor to 7200. I'm thinking cams and better springs and I'm gonna start taking her to 7800


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Also, the rpm/boost level depends upon gear as well. In 2nd it might hit 20 psi at 4400, but 4th gear it will hit at 3800.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> I should not have said full boost as that is very misleading. Depending what boost range you are running. It hits 1 bar in high 3's. I will pay more attention as to when I'm hitting 20 psi tomorrow. but 25 should be in the mid 4k for sure:laugh: Currently running the motor to 7200. I'm thinking cams and better springs and I'm gonna start taking her to 7800


 not too bad, I am still assuming to be below those RPM #'s, possibly due to the PL head and AWIC setup, but may need to go BB CHRA or reconsider turbo sizing 



vwflygti said:


> Also, the rpm/boost level depends upon gear as well. In 2nd it might hit 20 psi at 4400, but 4th gear it will hit at 3800.


 Still stock G60 gearset, right?


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes stock g60 gearset. I'll take a video to get more accurate numbers.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Yes stock g60 gearset. I'll take a video to get more accurate numbers.


 Werd :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok. Just realized video won't help cause tach doesn't work. So I'll post a log.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Ok. Just realized video won't help cause tach doesn't work. So I'll post a log.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

I guess I'll bite..... This 16vt has a long history .. It started w a k26 .... Roughly 12yrs later me and my son brought it off the engine stand (was fresh still) mounting a k26/27 hybrid 1.5 yrs to date it's now big turbo'd on a full k27 ... Its the daily....

Here's the specs..sorry it's been awhile so some specs I don't remember lol..
2.0 head reworked completely ported w shorter guides valves recut, springs etc.
Metal head gasket 
One off "turbo" cams by crane cams yrs back... Like 290 something I forget the exacts
Custom sidedraft carb intake modded for injection on single plenum (nothing was really avail in the late 90's)
Remote FP regulator
Custom fuel rail
ABA stock bottom end , balanced rods
Modded intermediate shaft
Lightened flywheel with 4 puck
Retained ABA serpentine setup w diesel bracket w/ g60 a/c compressor , modded n balanced crank pulley , PS retained as well
Trans is combo g60 and vr6 gearing w modded linkage an short shifter

The interesting stuff:
Larger obd2 tb from r32/s4
AEB , DBC (drive by cable) OBD2 ECU
Upgraded larger MAF in blow-thru form
ICM deleted and hardwired
Rewired 2.0 FSI Coilpacks 
Modded distributor for home signal/cam sensor using 16v and Audi v8 shaft and 8v ABA sensor.. 
Charcoal can relocated and wired as are both primary and secondary o2's, the latter is dead tho.

Oil cooler looped for now till proper spot can be found , stocker is now removed
Fully scannable ... 
True AN fittings / braided lines (there's a couple left still)
Copper/brass radiator
Swapped VR twin fan setup
As mentioned K27 turbo
Large log style manifold
External 944 turbo wastegate 2" dump
Wastegate modded to actuate as a twin port gate for faster spool ..
RFL BOV ...
Large Front mount (courtesy of a Saturn sky)
1 pc 2.5" turbo to intercooler boost pipe
3" intercooler to TB/intake piping
3" turbo back side dump exhaust.. No kitty
Manual HKS bleeder valve set @ 20 psi on 93 Pump , daily'd everyday all day .... 
But when it gets terrestrial out there, I've had it to 25....


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

vwflygti said:


> Ok. Just realized video won't help cause tach doesn't work. So I'll post a log.


Should get back to logging this weened and I'll post one up chad.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Should get back to logging this weened and I'll post one up chad.


No rush bro, was just curious :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> No rush bro, was just curious :beer:


Oh also. Xtremevdub should have something for you today...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Oh also. Xtremevdub should have something for you today...


Oh, surprises for me? 

He said you tossed something in with his air box, whatever it may be :thumbup::thumbup: and a :beer:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

vwflygti said:


>


the things I would do to have the tools\fab skills to make that front crossmember. I need something like this for my carb swap. radiator options are limited with the stock cross member


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> radiator options are limited with the stock cross member


AFCO Scirocco rad FTW


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Oh, surprises for me?
> 
> He said you tossed something in with his air box, whatever it may be :thumbup::thumbup: and a :beer:


Don't even know if it will work for you. But I'm sure you know someone who can use it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Don't even know if it will work for you. But I'm sure you know someone who can use it.


werd, he got to the box yesterday and let me know there was a white ceramic turbo mani in there. Thanks a ton Fred, one step closer now :thumbup::thumbup:............:beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> werd, he got to the box yesterday and let me know there was a white ceramic turbo mani in there. Thanks a ton Fred, one step closer now :thumbup::thumbup:............:beer:


:beer:cheers:beer:


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

ncbrock said:


> the things I would do to have the tools\fab skills to make that front crossmember. I need something like this for my carb swap. radiator options are limited with the stock cross member


X2 .....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> :beer:cheers:beer:


:beer::beer: Laid my hands on it today and is being stashed for the build, thanks again Fred :beer::beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer::beer: Laid my hands on it today and is being stashed for the build, thanks again Fred :beer::beer:


No prob man. Got something else for you.....
1.2 bar at 4700











And then this.....
















boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> No prob man. Got something else for you.....
> 1.2 bar at 4700
> 
> 
> ...


What the Fu(k happened man? :banghead:


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

thinking turbo went pop


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

clove911 said:


> thinking turbo went pop


No. Bottom end rattling. stock aba rod went or rod bearing spun. Loss of oil pressure so could be either or.....


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

vwflygti said:


> No. Bottom end rattling. stock aba rod went or rod bearing spun. Loss of oil pressure so could be either or.....


Damn....


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

time for some new rods and bearings. i'm thinking SKAT :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

clove911 said:


> time for some new rods and bearings. i'm thinking SKAT :thumbup:


Will be building a built block for this thing. In the meantime I'm going to clean the crank, polish and throw a set of rid bearings in. New bottom end build coming soon. Obd1 aba again of course.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Will be building a built block for this thing. In the meantime I'm going to clean the crank, polish and throw a set of rid bearings in. New bottom end build coming soon. Obd1 aba again of course.


:thumbup:.........:beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

So I used some real fine emery cloth on the crank. Looks really good. Gonna check with plastigauge today when the bearing get here. Might be able to save this after all. Time will tell.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> So I used some real fine emery cloth on the crank. Looks really good. Gonna check with plastigauge today when the bearing get here. Might be able to save this after all. Time will tell.


Nice man, fingers crossed for you :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice man, fingers crossed for you :beer:


So I got the bearings installed plastigauge tonight. Limit on rod bearings is .12 and mine measured .08. So I'm going for it. For those interested I'm building another obd1 aba block while driving this one. Will have aftermarket rods and pistons. Thinking 2.1 liter. :screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> So I got the bearings installed plastigauge tonight. Limit on rod bearings is .12 and mine measured .08. So I'm going for it. For those interested I'm building another obd1 aba block while driving this one. Will have aftermarket rods and pistons. Thinking 2.1 liter. :screwy:


Hell ya :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

There are lot of sweet builds in here. Hopefully I'll be able to share some pictures and video with you guys by the end of the summer. I just need more money so I can finish.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*wild thing*

ok. here's mine thats waits for some things to be finished..


KR 1.8L
S2 rods and pistons
mk1 oil cooler block connections
051 head casting with KR cams
audi S3 intake manifoold
S2 exhaust manifold
S3 injectors
passat 20vt fuel rail
RS2 k24 7200 turbocharger
Mercedes sprinter intercooler
02a vr6 CHN gearbox with g60 bellhousing
passat g60 cable shifter

i have digi1 with 16vt chip but it will be replaced with VEMS.
I really hope that I will get it runnin this year...

Pictures will come as this thing sits into its place..


edit here's one of turbo


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

To si ti polirao?


----------



## 89cabrioletmarc (Sep 23, 2011)

I know this is probably a dumb question and everyone's gonna say use the search button but I'm thinking of attempting a 16vt build and I was wondering what is a common fuel system to run on. My cabriolet is on CIS right now. Would I be able to push about 15-20 psi or would I have to swap the fuel system?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ikvws2


----------



## meinDUB (Oct 5, 2010)

89cabrioletmarc said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question and everyone's gonna say use the search button but I'm thinking of attempting a 16vt build and I was wondering what is a common fuel system to run on. My cabriolet is on CIS right now. Would I be able to push about 15-20 psi or would I have to swap the fuel system?
> 
> 
> I hear the entire cis system is good to about 8 lbs.. I'd say stand alone like megasquirt or digi 1 with bbm chip but that's just from research not from experience.. I'm piecing together my digi swap from motronic, just dealing with maintenance issues atm.
> ...


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

2: Mota.. skoro...  to je boja :facepalm:

2: 89cabriomarc you can use K-jet but that's not gonna give you that power you are looking for, and it will never do what will MegaSquirt or VEMS do...


----------



## 89cabrioletmarc (Sep 23, 2011)

LamaMk1 said:


> 2: Mota.. skoro...  to je boja :facepalm:
> 
> 2: 89cabriomarc you can use K-jet but that's not gonna give you that power you are looking for, and it will never do what will MegaSquirt or VEMS do...


Thanks guys. I'll do more megasquirt Research. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dpcgaq


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Do more vems research ;-)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Do more vems research ;-)


Building a MS3 as we speak, another 16v of course


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Building a MS3 as we speak, another 16v of course


Adding the wbo2 to it?


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I know I am using wbo2 with my MS3 system. ALso have a fully built block and ported polished head :thumbup:. Hoping for just bigger turbo and more fuel as the years go on and I get bored


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

What fuel filters are you guys running? I am upgrading many things, looking to make around 300 on stock internals? Just wondering what you guys might suggest.


----------



## vovcikGTI (May 19, 2012)

Hi all.:wave:
I want to show my motor..did it all ourselves
I am from Moldova. I communicate with you using online translator 


Chassis: mk2 gti
Block: stock KR
Pistons: AAN 81 mm
Head: ABF
Head gasket: steel ABF
Cams: ABF
Valves: stock 
Intake manifold: custom
Throttle body: 60mm audi
Intercooler: 2.5"
Bov / dv: hks ssqv
Exhaust manifold:custom
Turbocharger: garrett 2871r with .86 ar
Wastegate: -
Downpipe: 2.5
Exhaust: 70 mm
Management: g60 + MAF Emulator 3/Boost Controller. 3Bar MAP sensors
Injectors: 550 cc
Spark plugs: Denso Iridium Racing IK01-27 
Flywheel: 5 kg +-
Clutch: stock vr6
Transmission: 02A (3.38)
Differential: Quaife
Shifter: stock

more:
-Apexi AVC-R Boost Controller
- AEM UEGO
- STRI egt

best ET 12.19 in Chassis mk1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyXQV9TsSw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

So im going through and upgrading almost everything turbo/fuel related on my aba 16vt. Im just curious as to what fuel filters you guys are running? Thinking i might get one from 034 with the -6 AN fittings but im not sure. suggestions? Im looking to make 300-350 with my new 76 trim turbo on ms and somewhere around 550cc injectors


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

myridingmower said:


> So im going through and upgrading almost everything turbo/fuel related on my aba 16vt. Im just curious as to what fuel filters you guys are running? Thinking i might get one from 034 with the -6 AN fittings but im not sure. suggestions? Im looking to make 300-350 with my new 76 trim turbo on ms and somewhere around 550cc injectors


I'm just running a new factory from GAP


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

vovcikGTI said:


> Hi all.:wave:
> I want to show my motor..did it all ourselves
> I am from Moldova. I communicate with you using online translator
> 
> ...


3 bar MAF emulator ? On g60 management ? I'm familiar with both very much however I'm really curious what exactly does this allow you? I tried something similar with a g60 management with not so great results so I'm very curious on your results..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> I'm just running a new factory from GAP


What I have as well, but am currently LC NA :banghead:


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

LamaMk1 said:


> ok. here's mine thats waits for some things to be finished..
> 
> 
> KR 1.8L
> ...


Seems on the other side of the pond there are subtle differences in the builds going on, so pardon my curiosity and questions. I like having info in general... Curious as I've seen this more often but Wich of the s2 rods and pistons are you guys using on these builds, what year model? These forged and are they pricy? From what I've seen these pistons are same bore making it a drop in endeavor, it'd be sweet since I'm rebuilding ground up my barnfind 16v....


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Evil16v said:


> Seems on the other side of the pond there are subtle differences in the builds going on, so pardon my curiosity and questions. I like having info in general... Curious as I've seen this more often but Wich of the s2 rods and pistons are you guys using on these builds, what year model? These forged and are they pricy? From what I've seen these pistons are same bore making it a drop in endeavor, it'd be sweet since I'm rebuilding ground up my barnfind 16v....



well, from wat i know those pistons are the same in every year it's made you can find them in any s2/s4/100/s6 2.2L 20v turbo...
pistons should take about 400hp but rods usually get bent when you exceed magic 300hp mark 

i know car that is pushing almost 400 on these pistons with scat rods...
with these pistons you get 8.3:1 CR but if you put 9a head on it you should be at 8.0:1 if i'm right...

RS2 has different pistons but uses same rods(from what have seen) and he has 8.0:1 CR..
:thumbup:opcorn:

hope this will help


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Thanks for the clarification ....


----------



## zigm89 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Knock Box vacuum line when turbocharging CIS-E 16V?*

Hi everyone..... I've searched, but cannot find a clear answer to my question: 

What do I do with the vac. line feeding the knock box on our 16V CIS-E turbo project we are putting together? Just leave it open to atmosphere, or plumb it into the turbo inlet piping (pre-compressor). 

We will be running double headgaskets to lower compression, but want to keep the stock ignition timing advance and knock/retard system. Boost will be limited to ~7psi since the car is an endurance race car. 

Any guess how much hp the stock CIS-E system will support with the fuel enrichment circuit maxed out? 

Chassis: mk2 Golf 
Long Block: stock 9A 
Head gasket: Double steel ABA 
Intake manifold: "Custom" short runner DIY using stock lower piece. 
Throttle body: Stock 
Intercooler: Junkyard RX7 top mount. (really cool hood scoop still to come) 
Plumbing: Junkyard Saab & Volvo 2.5" 
Bov / dv: Junkyard DSM Gen1 
Exhaust manifold: Fleabay cast T3 log 
Turbocharger: Junkyard 280ZX Garrett t3 60/63 
Wastegate: Stock integrated 
Downpipe: 2.5" 
Exhaust: 2.5" straight 
Management: Stock CIS-E with DIY enrichment circuit activated by hobbs switch 
Injectors: stock CIS-E 
Spark plugs: Stock 
Transmission: 020 

Everything else assumed stock. 


Here's a pic of the work in progress: 
Yeah. It's Ghetto-tastic. 











thanks!


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Everywhere I found info limits the CIS-E to about 300-350 hp.... You can do some double secret squirrel stuffs to help it a bit but the roof seems to be in that range.....


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

hahah is that a fire extinguisher intake? awesome


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

16VTrash said:


> hahah is that a fire extinguisher intake? awesome


 X2 
very cool indeed. 


Keep this thread alive folks, I've been four hours from my car for a couple months, looking at a new house with a garage next week which would let me finish this up.


----------



## zigm89 (Jun 14, 2009)

16VTrash said:


> hahah is that a fire extinguisher intake? awesome


 
Yes. Yes it is.  
We filled the nozzle with JB weld to prevent unwanted boost release.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

zigm89 said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> We filled the nozzle with JB weld to prevent unwanted boost release.


 very creative, so how does the hood close? It is welded to the top of the lower intake plenum correct? 

edit: oh i think i see, it is just sitting ontop the other manifold


----------



## zigm89 (Jun 14, 2009)

16VTrash said:


> very creative, so how does the hood close? It is welded to the top of the lower intake plenum correct?
> edit: oh i think i see, it is just sitting ontop the other manifold


 Yes, the extinguisher simply bolts onto the stock lower manifold. 

Holes will be cut in the hood to allow the extinguisher and throttle body to stick out. 
Think "VW Shaker Hood" like the 70's Trans-AM.


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

zigm89 said:


> Yes, the extinguisher simply bolts onto the stock lower manifold.
> 
> Holes will be cut in the hood to allow the extinguisher and throttle body to stick out.
> Think "VW Shaker Hood" like the 70's Trans-AM.


 VW shaker hood.... LoL. My friend you have much time on your hands, I dig the creativity..


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zigm89 (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the (almost) finished product: 
CIS-E and knock box are working great.... AFR is 14:1 until 1psi for fast spool, then the enrichment circuit kicks in & it stays at 12:1 @ 5psi. Enrichment circuit still has room left for more fuel if we decide to increase the boost.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

zigm89, you're my hero.


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

1.8L 16v 
double stacked headgaskets 
ms2 extra w/ boost solenoid 
630cc injectors 
T3/T4 50 trim , .63 stg3 hotside 
2.25"/2.50" IC piping 
Greddy Type-S BOV 
Tial 38mm wastegate 
3" downpipe/exhaust to 3" hooker header max flow muffler 

currently running 15psi...


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

The motor is a ABF replica so the 159mm rods 
Obd 1 ABA 2L block 
82.5mm wosner pistons 9:1 comp ratio 
Scat rods 159mm with 21mm wrist pins 
1000cc RC injectors 
Autotech sport cams and high rev springs light weight lifters 
Head p&p 
Ms 2 3.57 board 
Gizmo boost contoler 
Gt35r turbo with .63 hot side 
38mm tial wastegate 
Bbm ss log manifold 
3" turbo back exhaust 
Turbosmart raceport bov 52mm 
3" boost tubes and awic set up with 750hp core 
Wavtrac diff in a o2a trans code is ctn (diesel trans) 
Stage 3 das axles 
Bosh 044 in a IE surge tank full stainless steal lines tank to bay all -6an 
Arp hardware through out motor 

car made 309 whp at 19PSI should have made a lot more but we had a voltage drop and the fuel pumps slowed down so we had to stop tuning. week later spun 2 rod bearings. rebuilding it now hoping for better numbers


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey guys what oil do you use for your turbocharged engines?
i got my hands on semi-synthetic 10-40w Liqui-Moly(german oil) with MoS2 aditive, don't know will it be good for 16vt around 300hp?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I run Valvoline 20-50 VR1 in my 307hp 16vt drag rabbit. I have never had any problems with it. In fact I feel like its some of the best oil. Its a little spendy but whats not there days..


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

^^ same here vr1 on the daily 16vt boosting 25 psi ... So far so good on its 4 yr since revival...... Motor is much quieter and given my actual factory manual in my 89' 16v GTI calls for 20-50 high performance synthetic, I'm gonna stick with that. Anything else just doesn't last down here in TX anyhow.. Least for me.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Chassis: mk2 gti
Block: stock KR
Pistons: Wossner 2.0L
Rods: Wossner? Offset small end bush for 8.5:1 CR
Head: KR ported + polished
Head gasket: stock KR
Cams: stock KR
Valves: stock 
Intake manifold: stock KR
Throttle body: stock KR
Intercooler: 2.5" in/out 
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: Forge 
Exhaust manifold: Turbotechnics
Turbocharger: garrett T25 
Wastegate: Internal
Downpipe: 2.5"
Exhaust: 2.5" mild steel with 3 boxes (Are they gonna rob me of much?)
Management: CIS with piggy-back K-Star running an extra 4 injectors
Injectors: Stock KR + 4x VR6 on second fuel rail
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .025" gap
Flywheel: stock 020 2y 210mm
Clutch: Sachs sporting
Transmission: 020 2Y 
Differential: Quaife LSD 
Shifter: stock MK2
Aquamist WMI










It was running very lean because the hosing from the metering flap to the turbo was perforated like swiss cheese. I wanted more out of it anyway so got it on MS.



















After that the bug bit so first things first was an O2A with Wavetrac diff for insurance. 

Then GT2860RS and larger intercooler. Pics, plots and figures still to come on that.


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

What clutch set would you recommend for a 250+HP on 02A? Sachs Racing?

Sth like THIS?

:thumbup:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

2: Mota SPEC stage 3? :thumbup:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

A u dupe, neznam ni sam...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> For those that remember my ride, I changed a few things and here's my most recent dyno numbers. Race fuel and high boost after I swap out the standalone.
> 
> 405whp and 305wtq at 20.7psi on 91oct with W/M.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:





























_disclaimer: real numbers are ~15whp lower due to incorrect conditions reading i.e. real numbers are ~ 345whp_


















MK4 2.0L AZG/BEV block
Scat rods
Wiseco 9:1 pistons
coated baerings
T3/T04E internal wg
VR6 MAF (3"OD/2.75"ID)
Eurojet smic
3" DP/CAT -> 3" exhaust cutout
stock 2.0L head/valves/cams/intake mani
MK4 1.8T/2.0L DBW TB
SPA Turbo exhaust mani
840cc Deka injectors @ 3bar
E85
Walbro 255 inline fuel pump + stock intank pump (after above dyno to address lean in graph)
LS2 truck coils
ME7.5 ECU (wideband)
stock 1.8T 02J 5spd

Currently trying to up boost to 24psi (working on boost control at the moment)
There's more in there even @ same boost lvl w/ E85... my tuning isn't what it should be. I'm learning as I go.


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## vovcikGTI (May 19, 2012)

Evil16v said:


> 3 bar MAF emulator ? On g60 management ? I'm familiar with both very much however I'm really curious what exactly does this allow you? I tried something similar with a g60 management with not so great results so I'm very curious on your results..


 MAF emulator http://www.turbo-garage.com.ua/item.php?category=mafemulator&part=0
inside g60 MAP sensor is 2.5 by Audi AAN
I have firmware by 550сс
I slyat logs with g60

I am very hard to explain in another language, I think you do not understand what I wrote)


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

vovcikGTI said:


> MAF emulator http://www.turbo-garage.com.ua/item.php?category=mafemulator&part=0
> inside g60 MAP sensor is 2.5 by Audi AAN
> I have firmware by 550сс
> I slyat logs with g60
> ...


do you mean 250kpa map sensor...?


----------



## vovcikGTI (May 19, 2012)

JBETZ said:


> do you mean 250kpa map sensor...?


yes
we use in the barrel


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Theres not many longitudinal 16VT in this thread, so heres mine. Not yet tuned for new turbo and larger injectors.

Stock KR block and head
JE-piston
H-profile rods
ITS ball bearing turbo
900cc injectors
Shortened AAN intake manifold
Tubular exhaust manifold
Bosch 044
Apex AVC-R










































This same engine was previously used in my old mk2.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats pretty badass :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Stussy NJ said:


> Thats pretty badass :beer:


x2, lovin that longitudinal setup


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

vovcikGTI said:


> MAF emulator http://www.turbo-garage.com.ua/item.php?category=mafemulator&part=0
> inside g60 MAP sensor is 2.5 by Audi AAN
> I have firmware by 550сс
> I slyat logs with g60
> ...


Actually mostly I did...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

here me and my friend, my car was hitting boost cut, his wasnt aligned and just pulled all over, dude got scared  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K328NXOHi_c


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
I have a Golf GTi 2.0 16V Turbo 



Stock ABF motor with compression ratio 8.3:1 

 


Garrett TB3403(Escort Cosworth) 

 


 Handmade exhaust manifold 

 


 External wastgate from s2 

 


76mm exhaust 

 


stock ecu + map sensor from Punto Gt 

 


Bosch 440cc green top injectors 

 


Handmade intake manifold 

 

Running on low boost 0.7bar and High boost 1.5 bar.


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

I said: DAAAAAMN!


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

thinkin in the same way? (when our thingz will go like that??)


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Some day...


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

so im about to put my new aba 16v t in my mk1 rabbit. im curious how you guys are doing fuel lines. I have been thinking i want to run AN bulkheads for by the tank through the floor and run braided lines through the car then two more through the firewall with more braided hose in the bay. all -6AN fittings and hose. Pros and cons to this over stock hard lines? would 90 degree fittings be fine with a walbro 255lph looking at around 500-550 hp?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm running the stock lines from the tank to where the fuel distributor used to be. From there the stock braided line to the stock fuel filter. Then a 12? mm banjo fitting on the end of a -6 line that goes to the fuel rail. the return line from the fpr is a -6 that threads onto the stock return line. Thank you vw for using the same threads there. I'm running the stock fuel pump too btw. There are some AN lines between the tank and the pump or fuel pressure accumulator. But that was done a long time ago when stock due to s leak.

The car is a 16v scirocco btw, making about 300 hp. 

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

myridingmower said:


> so im about to put my new aba 16v t in my mk1 rabbit. im curious how you guys are doing fuel lines. I have been thinking i want to run AN bulkheads for by the tank through the floor and run braided lines through the car then two more through the firewall with more braided hose in the bay. all -6AN fittings and hose. Pros and cons to this over stock hard lines? would 90 degree fittings be fine with a walbro 255lph looking at around 500-550 hp?


 -6 and 500hp will never go in the same sentence.. Everything else you said is fine other than -6... use -8 with the walbro and youll be fine


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

9aba16vt said:


> -6 and 500hp will never go in the same sentence.. Everything else you said is fine other than -6... use -8 with the walbro and youll be fine


 -6an will work just fine. People have made 800+whp on -6an.


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

9aba16vt said:


> -6 and 500hp will never go in the same sentence.. Everything else you said is fine other than -6... use -8 with the walbro and youll be fine


 so will the fact that the walbro is smaller ID and i have -6 AN fittings already in it wont be an issue? Im wondering if the step up in size would cause any issues or if the restriction from the FPR will keep everything at good pressure regardless of the step up in size? My apologies for nooby questions. Its my first time with big enough power to worry about stock not being enough


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

if you are planning on 500hp I would ditch the walbro for a genuine bosch 044 and there will be no problem

edit: with -6an


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

*16v aba turbo*

My setup getting it tuned next week. Hopefully going to pull some good numbers. Will post pictures soon. Fixing and cleaning up a few things 
Motor 
83mm wiseco 9.25:1 compression pistons 
Scat 159mm rods with 21mm wrist pin 
OBD1 ABA Forged Crank with 60-2 Trigger wheel 
Ported 2Liter 16v head, 
Tectonics 268 cams 
Techtonics HD valve springs 
Logger welded Exhaust manifold 
Precision 62/62 
3" downpipe straight back to magnaflow muffler 
Boostfactory Short Runner intake manifold 
Bosch 860cc injectors 
034 Ic ecu 
02A fully with 6 puck sprung disc 
Peloquin LSD differential 
intercooler piping kit with 2.5" aluminum piping from the turbo to the Throttle body 
Greddy Type S Blow off valve 
Garrett 600HP intercooler 
Tial 38mm wastegate 
walbro 255 fuel pump 
aeromotive FPR


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a problem with my car....
its dosen't start easy with cold engine.
1,3 cylinder it has 0 compression with cold engine.With hot egine its ok....

3 cam followers and 4 reteiners it was broken.

2 cam followers it was broken on 1 cylinder (1 intake, 1 exhaust)
1 cam followers it was broken on 3 cylinder (1 intake)
2 reteiners it was broken on 3 cylinder (2 intake)
2 reteiners it was broken on 4 cylinder (2 intake)

why broke reteiners?

The cam,valves,springs,retainers is oem.The rev limiter its on 8000rpm


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

8000 is way too much for stock retainer,valves, cams .. etc etc .. you need at least cams, HD springs, and retainer, valves should be ok , also when planning on reving high be sure to install new lifters.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Your setup is similur to mine, Is this the one you pulled 275whp on?
Why are you selling it?





Euro_Dynamics said:


> My setup getting it tuned next week. Hopefully going to pull some good numbers. Will post pictures soon. Fixing and cleaning up a few things
> Motor
> 83mm wiseco 9.25:1 compression pistons
> Scat 159mm rods with 21mm wrist pin
> ...


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

hantonyc said:


> 8000 is way too much for stock retainer,valves, cams .. etc etc .. you need at least cams, HD springs, and retainer, valves should be ok , also when planning on reving high be sure to install new lifters.



lifters i bought 16 new
I'm thinking to buy Supertech's retainers and HD springs. Are they reliable?
Are the stock valves withstand the HD springs-reteiners?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

Golf_16VT said:


> lifters i bought 16 new
> I'm thinking to buy Supertech's retainers and HD springs. Are they reliable?
> Are the stock valves withstand the HD springs-reteiners?



i run supertech valves, retainer and hd springs at 8000rpm eveyrtime i take the car without any problems ! but im pretty sure stock valves would be fine.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Custom Pistons
Scat Rods
Full Rated stage 3 Head (portede & polish / Valve angle / Ferrea valvetrain)
Holset HX35 modded Turbo
Turbonetics Evo Waste
HKS SSQV3 Black Edition
VW MS Plenum intake
Autotraxx Racing TBI
10.5:1 Compression Ratio
Autotech Camshaft Pulley
16v Turbo Camshaft
All ceramic exaust pipe / header etc.
DEi heat shield all over
Spearco Frontmaster Intercooler
3" Piping inlet and exaust
Custom Single Plate Clutch (composite disc)
ARP Head Studs / CrankShaft Studs / Flywheel Studs
Motul All Over , fluids.
Asr fuel rail line
Fueltech FT400 EMS
Fueltech Wideband 
Apex´i EL Boost Gauge

and many other things required for a turbocharged engine.

link - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5440425-16V-gt-Brazilian-Project


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

some pictures


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

OOUCH! 

I have been running OEM Valves, HD Springs and OEM retainers since 2007 on 268Cams 
redline at 9k in 1st and 2nd I keep it to 8k in 3rd and only see 7k in 4th at the track. 
so far no issues


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

Is compatible this kit in abf engine? 
Kit Includes: SPR-V2093/4-16 
RET-027 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supertech-D...s=Make:Volkswagen&hash=item2a1d31acb3&vxp=mtr 

abf retainers have single groove or triple groove?


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

*500hp 16vt fuel accumulator or not?*

Currently building an aba16vt and plan on 500+ hp. I want to run new braided fuel lines with me new external pump through the car. This is going into an '81 4 door rabbit btw. So, the old fuel accumulator is still under there, and im wondering if i should keep it? What should be done to be able to remove it? If i do remove it, will i have problems with hard warm starts or vapor lock? Or will larger lines (-6 or -8) eliminate these problems? First time doing a fuel system, thanks


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

well now that it is something worth showing more or less....here it is

16v head P&P
TT street cams
ABA bottom 
scat rods
wossner pistons
Precision 6031 (billet wheel 50 trim .63a/r)
siemens 630cc
obd1 vr6 tb
3" downpipe
tial mvs 15psi spring
tial 50mm bov
020 with peloquin, 3.94, .75 5th
034 Ic ecu

sure there is more I'm forgetting but glad its finally running and driving!!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

16VTrash said:


> if you are planning on 500hp I would ditch the walbro for a genuine bosch 044 and there will be no problem
> 
> edit: with -6an


Walbro will handle 500hp all day, don't even need the 255HP version.
Stop spreading all this mis-information guys, -6 is good for a lot more than 500hp, and people have made 600+whp on Walbros.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

What Scat rods are you guys using? OBD1 ABA crank and pistons?


----------



## myridingmower (May 18, 2011)

sp_golf said:


> Walbro will handle 500hp all day, don't even need the 255HP version.
> Stop spreading all this mis-information guys, -6 is good for a lot more than 500hp, and people have made 600+whp on Walbros.


thank you for that input. but what about the accumulator? is it still necessary with efi? or will it just restrict flow?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

TeemuM said:


>


This bay looks great. I'm lovin that block breather setup. How is the filter saturation? The EDIS coil mount is pretty cool too. I'm wondering if my catch can is too low and will collect a lot of oil. Here's my iteration of catch can/block breather and EDIS coil mount:


----------



## DRW-CADDY16VT (Jun 4, 2009)

-ABA16VT
-8.5:1 Compression
-OBD1 C2 Software
-VR6 Throttle body
-Genesis 415cc Injectors
-BBM Fuel Rail / -6 Braided Fuel line
-ARP Hardware
-Precision 6031E (aka t3t4 60trim)
-Precision 39mm wastegate
-Forge BOV
-FMIC 2.5 piping
-Walbro 255 line pump
-2.5 custom exhaust
-Stage 3 clutch and Trans upgrades


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

DRW-CADDY16VT said:


>


Day-um! That's so hot. 

-Alex


----------



## DRW-CADDY16VT (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Thanks Alex


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Sooo nice & tidy! Great!


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Im building an ABA16vt using stock crank, scat rods, what pistons is everyone using? CR? Do you buy pistons that are for the 9A with valve clearances, or for the ABA with none?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

http://www.intengineering.com/je-83mm-bore-92-8mm-stroke-8-5-1-cr-2-0l-abf-16v-piston-set

83mm Bore, 92.8mm stroke. 
Use with 159 x 21mm Rod
8.5:1 Compression ratio 
15cc Dish
For 236mm Deck Height Engines

I use these in a 83.5mm which i have custom made.

These are for the first over bore size ABA block. OEM is 82.5mm

Hands down the best pistons on the market. Be sure you set the ring gap and bore clearence correctly for a turbo application.
:beer::beer:


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

What about for a stock bore? Im looking for something that would be an upgrade from using the stock 9A pistons. How durable are the stock 9A pistons anyway? Looking for a reliable 300-350hp. 20psi


----------



## 1.8T16vhead (Aug 3, 2006)

stock ABA bottom end with wiseco 16V low compression pistons
shrinck cams 268
running wasted spark with MS V3.0
and tfsi coils 
hx35 turbo @ 10psi
020 2Y tranny for 3 years now 
2.0 16V head not ported or polished


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.intengineering.com/wiseco-82-5mm-bore-92-8mm-stroke-9-1-cr-16v-piston-set

Stock ABA crank
Scat H beam 159mm rods *with* 20mm wrist pin
Wiseco 9-1 16v pistons
aba metal head gasket

What compression ratio will I have?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Just finished this up for a customer. 

GT3076
870cc
SDS
BBM Log manifold
I built the intake manifold, IC piping, and downpipe. 
JE 9:1
IE Rods

Car did 307whp yesterday with very conservative timing. More will come from this if he doesn't pitch it in the rhubarb with this power.  

Crappy IG pics


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> http://www.intengineering.com/wiseco-82-5mm-bore-92-8mm-stroke-9-1-cr-16v-piston-set
> 
> Stock ABA crank
> Scat H beam 159mm rods *with* 20mm wrist pin
> ...


So as I've learned recently from trying to figure different setups for a CR, the only accurate way is to check it first hand. Having said that I've been getting around a 9.5 to 9.6:1 aba with 16v 9a pistons. They run a -5 cc dome. These pistons being the same but with a 11cc dish would yield a 8.53:1 according to the not2fast calculator. Of course a decked block or head would change the factory numbers as well.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats about what I came up with too, thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Thats about what I came up with too, thanks man. :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

Could you please inform me about the possibility of matching the 2.0 ABF cranksaft on an 1.8T(20vt) engine? If yes, what about the gear of the oil pump?


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*my intake with efi fuel rail for 16vt*

IAT sensor hole









IAT senzor with plate









injector ''pipe''









































fuel rail holder









complete


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> if you are planning on 500hp I would ditch the walbro for a genuine bosch 044 and there will be no problem
> 
> edit: with -6an


I run a walbro in my 600 hp s4. And I run one in my corrado. Never had a problem. My buddy even runs one with with 1000cc Inj. on E85 at 700 hp on a 16v aba turbo. 

So I'm looking for a little more info on this. I do like everything Bosch 044. I run there coil pack over everyone else. So is this just a preference statement or are people noticing a problem down the road with walbro?


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

new foto newo motor  








[/URL]


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

just finished my 90 corrado

9a 2.0 16v
o2a tranny with quaife lsd
polished crank
full port and polish head
ported intake mani 
83mm weisco pistons 
scat rods
coated bearings
arp head and main studs
full powder coated antarctic grey. block,motor and tranny mount brackets,valve cover,sri,fuel rail,intercooler and plumbing etc
garret t3 60 trim 
adjustable boost controller
aeromotive fpr adjustable
650cc injectors
air to water intercooler
sri
custom fuel rail and mounts
solid front motor mount bfi rear tranny mount
running on ms v3


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice, That looks familure. What did you do with the PG block w/ 83JE's pistons and The Audi Ported 8V head w/ 268 cam and custom Audi 5k manifold?
BTW the transaxle has a Peliqueen LSD w/ARP
This is what it looked like when you bought it from Gary








Here are a few pics when i restored it.
















Here is the origanal Owner Leo Tackett. RIP


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that custom Audi 5k intake the monster one done by SR?

It came up in classifieds a few months ago and then sold while I was humming and ah-ing.


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

got rid of it all after the motor blew. the o2a in is has a quaife the other one is being rebuilt


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Just curious where the head and intake manifold are. alot of work went into them. 
The Digifant ran great with the Lysholm. The chip in the digi wasn't tuned for the turbo you installed
to bad you wasted a really good motor. Was the head damaged?
:beer::beer:


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

well i swapped the chip when i put the turbo kit on the head was toast and still curious why the cylinders were bored out to 83mm and only stock sized 81.5mm were installed


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Not sure what pistons you are talking about but an engine will not run right with a 1.5mm difference.
That Lysholm engine made a documented 225WHP. Not much compared to bigger turbo setups but 
ran good and passed DEQ every 2 years since 2003.
The pistons in that engine were 83mm JE forged pistons the rods were PG rods rifled and ARP bolts.
I'm sure i still have the reciept.
Sorry to hear the head got trashed. So what chip did you use?

















I've been thinking about your statement about the pistons only being 81.5mm like OEM size.
Did you *personally* remove them and mic them or did someone else do it and tell you that.
If someone else tore down the engine then they ripped you off for a set of $575 JE pistons...
They were probably destroyed due to inaccurate fueling but non the less they were in there.


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

vwflygti said:


> I run a walbro in my 600 hp s4. And I run one in my corrado. Never had a problem. My buddy even runs one with with 1000cc Inj. on E85 at 700 hp on a 16v aba turbo.
> 
> So I'm looking for a little more info on this. I do like everything Bosch 044. I run there coil pack over everyone else. So is this just a preference statement or are people noticing a problem down the road with walbro?


using basic fuel injection / fuel pump calulators the walbro should not be producing hp numbers like that. what fuel pressure are these applications running? the walbro's max flow significantly decreases with fuel pressure increased aswell. Maybe they are using the walbro as a booster pump? statistically the walbro should not even keep up to 500 crank hp at 43psi fuel pressure but ive heard of people doing it. so my suggestion would be based on saftey, the bosch 044 will not be over worked to produce the fuel flow required for hp levels such as those. and 700hp on e85 with a single walbro 255? I highly higly doubt that to be possible


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> using basic fuel injection / fuel pump calulators the walbro should not be producing hp numbers like that. what fuel pressure are these applications running? the walbro's max flow significantly decreases with fuel pressure increased aswell. Maybe they are using the walbro as a booster pump? statistically the walbro should not even keep up to 500 crank hp at 43psi fuel pressure but ive heard of people doing it. so my suggestion would be based on saftey, the bosch 044 will not be over worked to produce the fuel flow required for hp levels such as those. and 700hp on e85 with a single walbro 255? I highly higly doubt that to be possible


First there is no they, it is me. I have built everything i drive... Having done some research myself since posting this, I am running a walbro 255 in my 600 hp s4. And it does well at 45 psi with er 72# injectors, but like you said :thumbup: it may do it but not safely so I will be changing this out to a bosch 044! My Corrado has one as well, and I'm thinking of running this second walbro side by side with the one existing in the tank. I called my buddy, who also told me to go bosch 044 fuel pump, and he made 600 dyno on a walbro 255 but was changed right after because of lean issues. He went with 1600 cc injectors with 2 bosch 044 pumps on e85 was when he got up into the 700-800 hp range. Thanks for replying though


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

the chip bbm gave me with the kit i bought from them. not sure what happened with the pistons if they were changed out or what they were je pistons i measured them with digital calipers and the were almost 1.5mm smaller than the cylinders i could literally slapping around in there it ran real strong with the turbo and very quick up until it died 

heres some pics of the lysholm when it seized and the head after the motor went


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

*mk3 2.0 16v -> 16vt*










2.0l 2e bottom end 
159mm h-rods
82.5mm Abf Pistons -1.6mm for lower compressionf
stock 9a head
audi s4 manifold + wastegate, cut and welded
audi s2 turbo kkk k24 7000
audi s2 intake cut and welded
digi1
Bosch 550cc injectors
1.8t fuelrail 3bar fpr
Bosch 044 fuelpump + 034 motorsport catchtank
innovate lc1 wideband
Fmic + 2.5in pressurepipes
3in dp
2.5in exaust
02m 6spd gearbox w/peloquin
++


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

pics of it new.


























What a shame. Look at those valves 37mm 42mm allmost touching... that is as big as you can go with 8v.The damage is definetly Detonation. Not enough octane for the boost level. so sad.

How is your program running the 16V setup?
Have you had it on a dyno for tuning?


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

ya the injectors were maxed out which i didnt find out until after megasquirt i upgraded to 650cc but by the time i did the damage had been done. 

16vt is running awsome still breaking it in only running 12lb boost now and 700 miles on the motor havent had a chance to dyno tune it yet just extensive road tuning with tunerstudios


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

vwbotbot said:


> not sure what happened with the pistons if they were changed out or what they were je pistons i measured them with digital calipers and the were almost 1.5mm smaller than the cylinders i could literally slapping around in there it ran real strong with the turbo and very quick up until it died


do you expect pistons to be tight in the bore? theres always clearence b/w the piston and the cylinder wall...if not, you would have no room for expansion/ cold seized engine...forged pistons expand differently then cast pistons therefore piston to cylinder clearence is typically more with these pistons...also..proper piston measuring should be at the bottom of the piston skirt 90 degrees to the wrist pin as the crown will typically measure smaller due to it being exposed to the heat more and therefore expanding more...you should normally have 0.003" clearence ...thats all the way around...so if youve got 0.075mm of clearence all the way around...if you add it all out...1.5mm doesnt seem so big afterall...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

For a street turbo/supercharged motor JE Recomends .003-.005 for the bore gap. a 1.5mm gap would rattle really bad and run like ****. that motor was quit and quick except for the loud lysholm.
If your head and gasket look like the pics you posted then i guarantee the pistons would also have the Detonation torch through on the same side as the head gasket and head. 








See the damage on the piston top. that is the same det damage except you made one hell of a hole.
My point is the pistons you measured to 81.5mm would have this kind of mark if they didn't then they were not the pistons in that motor.









And with det like that a OEM cast piston would be broken in the ringland area.


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Specs......secret









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I'm guessing A1 Rabbit 
Pression 6262 turbo
16v ABA or 9A 
50mm BOV
Liquid intercooled
indivisual coils so Motec ECU or Tec 3
BBM fuel rail 
Atleast 75lbs injs
sp intake manifold
020 transaxle
hope you got some strong axles if you are going to drag race it.
:laugh:


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

LoL almost...its my friends car didnt ask to post pic but he dosent come so...
Aba block
95.5 mm crank
Pauter rods
Wiseco pistons
6262
Micro tec standalone
And the best for last
Toyota mr2 trans. 
I dont know all the specs just some

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got a couple questions for you guys;
I'm putting together my ABA16v over this winter and I'm debating between a couple of turbos.

For a bit of background:
Motor is a 93 obd1 block (forged everything w/ oil squirters) with a 1.8l head.
May end up upgrading the valvetrain a bit, but i don't plan on revving beyond the basic 7500.
The *plan* is mid 300 to barely 400hp.

I know some of you guys have soared passed that, and basically I've narrowed my choices down to these 3.
- Turbonetics T3/T04E 57 Trim, .63 hotside, F1-54 Wheel
- Turbonetics T3/T04E Super 57 Trim, .63 hotside, F1-54 Wheel
- Garrett GT3071R, 56 Trim, 0.64 hotside

My understanding is that the super trim variant would have better low boost characteristics.
But clear information on the matter is hard to find 

Also, Turbonetics offer the option for whatever combo of oil/water cooling.
Many turbos (ie the Garrett) come for both water+oil. I'm curious if any of you are running water cooling on your turbos, and how you've got them set up.

Anywho, any information would be great.
If this is touched elsewhere, a link would be great as well, since the vortex search is crap.

I'll make a build thread etc once things get under way (probably post-xmas)


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

elveloz69 said:


> LoL almost...its my friends car didnt ask to post pic but he dosent come so...
> Aba block
> 95.5 mm crank
> Pauter rods
> ...


more info and pics of this trans swap


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I use the GT3076R and made 400whp on pump gas at 7000rpm with a Stock Head no work at all just HD springs and 268 cams. I have a good liquid intercooled system that allowed me to make that on 92 octane. I choose the GT3076R on the advice from CTS for my application. ABA 16V street strip use. I like it. it spools fast and delivers a broad power band. It has plenty of off boost power due to the rod ratio.
This is the 17th pull that day in a 2 hour period so the engine was warm this was 23psi in 4th gear.
conservitive timing due to the Octane.








Thats 407 WHP the motor is making 455HP w/ 12% Drivetrane loss. 





A 3071 will make boost 1000rpm sooner and peter out sooner and make 300-350 whp on a 16v maybe more with head work. I know the 20v head can make 400whp w the 3071 but they flow more then the 16v.

The advantage to the Dual cool Water/Oil is the fact you don't have to use a turbo timer or let the turbo cool down after driving. The oil stays withend 10 degrees of the water temps and they are under 230F deg. when oil get above 280f deg. it breaks down and that is never good. 
on a oil only turbo if you don't allow the turbo to cool you will damage the turbo by cooking the oil causing deposits and damaging the bearings.
Thats the reason alot of 1.8T motors need a top end rebuild and turbo replacement around the 100k mile mark. the owners will romp on them, get home and just shut them off.......

I have my turbo oil feed off the back of the head with a restrictor to reduce the presser... Very important. then the return line to the oil pan.The water feed line is plumbed in the water fitting on the side of the head. the return is off the water bottle line that used to go to the heater core.
:beer::beer:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Useful info 
Maybe I should give sp_golf a shout, since he seems to be local to me :laugh:

I'd like to keep this running on pump gas (Canadian 91 if possible).
Hell, I'd be cool with *less* power if that means I could stick with 91. 94 is a pain to get around here, and I'd rather not be limited by it :thumbdown:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

300whp is fine for daily driving. at 450whp mine is dangerous. you got to be real careful were and how you let the dog off the chain. at that level you find the weak links. as in **** breaks. I have over the last 5 years chased those weak links and finally i can put down that power without breaking. {KNOCK ON WOOD} good advice if you find yourself doing a 95mph burnout in 3rd gear Get out of the throttle and spare your transmition. I stripped both 3rd gear shafts clean. Solid mounts are a must to put big power down. i have broken the front and rear transaxle mounts including the trans housings were the mounts bolt to.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> 300whp is fine for daily driving. at 450whp mine is dangerous. you got to be real careful were and how you let the dog off the chain. at that level you find the weak links. as in **** breaks. I have over the last 5 years chased those weak links and finally i can put down that power without breaking. {KNOCK ON WOOD} good advice if you find yourself doing a 95mph burnout in 3rd gear Get out of the throttle and spare your transmition. I stripped both 3rd gear shafts clean. Solid mounts are a must to put big power down. i have broken the front and rear transaxle mounts including the trans housings were the mounts bolt to.
> :beer::beer:


Can't wait


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea with any *big* power, things are expected to break.
400whp would be the high-end of the cars potential. I really don't think I'd daily that, as I like to beat on my toys and I don't want to constantly be part throttle 

400 capable, but tapered back to mid-high 3s will be just dandy


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What are you guys with hd springs and ti retainers reving your aba/16v's to?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My data logs at the track show 9000rpm in 1st and 2nd gear. 
I make the 3rd gear shift at 7800 and go threw the trap at 6200rpm in 4th @ 118mph




I have only used HD springs w/ oem retainers. 
If you can afford Titanium retainers do it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response.:beer: Do you have supertech or ferrea? Also, do you drive your C on the street much? When does the boost start, and then hit full boost?

I am started to get plans together to finish building the aba bottom that a started on a few years ago. It will go into my mki TT, and I am leaning towards using my 16v head. I think the ability to rev it so high is going to be the deciding factor. That and the fact the 20v is a whole lot more expensive to build...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

OEM valves. no head work at all just TT HD springs and TT 268cams w/ altered L/C for less overlap.
Yes i still drive it on the street Not Daily anymore but i do take it to local GTG and shows and drive it to the Track and home most of the time. at a cruise boost comes on at 3500rpm and full boost is 4200 to 9krpm. The short runner intake, 80mm T/B and 3" exhaust w/o cat or muffler has alot to do with that. i run 24psi on the street and 28psi at the track.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

repoman, what A/R is your garrett?
furthermore - 3" or 4" inlet?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It is a GT3076R .63AR the turbo has a 4"inlet 2"out to a 3" pipe w/50mm BOV to 3"Liquidintercooler
to a 80mmTB to a 3"BOMB intake. the Exhaust is a 3" outlet to a 3" Exhaust straight threw to the bumper. the Waste gate is a Tial 44mm. do you see the pattern. least restriction on the intake side and the exhaust side.
This should help..Pics


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

What is everybody running for managment (stock+chip or standalone) on their aba16vt?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I can't wait to run 28psi in mine.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

a.sensenig said:


> What is everybody running for managment (stock+chip or standalone) on their aba16vt?


VEMS


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Any reason not to feed oil to the turbo from the back of the head?


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

a.sensenig said:


> What is everybody running for managment (stock+chip or standalone) on their aba16vt?


1.8t DBC management w ussual upgrades..... Ie ICM bypass, TFSI coilpacks etc etc....


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It's a great place for oil feed but the pressure is 40 - 80psi which is high for a turbo and will damage 
the seals. thats why you use a restrictor to lower the pressure.

I use 034EFI 1C wastespark it's fully programable w/32x32 resolution.
A lot of people use MS2 Or 3.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

REPOMAN said:


> It's a great place for oil feed but the pressure is 40 - 80psi which is high for a turbo and will damage
> the seals. thats why you use a restrictor to lower the pressure.


I run my pte from my head, and I also monitor oil pressure via gauge from the same port, I only see ~25 psi off the back of the cylinder head. Pte said not to run a restricter on there turbo, I called them personally cause I saw this going around for a while. I guess every setup could be a little different. Given when engine is cold you will see higher oil pressure numbers. These are based off of a warm engine at idle. ~40 while accelerating...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always heard a feed line from the head is a no no. The filter housing is the best place. If the motor starts losing pressure, but doesn't give you warning immediately, you will be starving the turbo if it's feed is from the head. If you do go the head route, as mentioned, a gauge is almost necessary. A close eye on it would be a good idea too.

For me, I will still to the filter housing, and will be warned by my cluster if there is ever a low pressure event.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have always heard a feed line from the head is a no no. The filter housing is the best place. If the motor starts losing pressure, but doesn't give you warning immediately, you will be starving the turbo if it's feed is from the head. If you do go the head route, as mentioned, a gauge is almost necessary. A close eye on it would be a good idea too.
> 
> For me, I will still to the filter housing, and will be warned by my cluster if there is ever a low pressure event.


And a gauge there is.


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

full forged engine
bosch 440cc injectors
stock ecu + 250kpa map
escort cosworth T3 turbo


----------



## Meanbean (Aug 15, 2010)

*Cut down S2 manifold and K24 turbo*

Hi gents!
I have looked to the entire tread and not seen one cut down S2 manifold with K24 turbo and 20vT OEM wastegate.

I'm considering to use a cut down S2 (3B) manifold, K24 turbo and 20Vt Wastegate, with a OEM Scirocco 16v intake. Will this intake and Wastegate collide?

LOVE this tread!!


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

Meanbean said:


> Hi gents!
> I have looked to the entire tread and not seen one cut down S2 manifold with K24 turbo and 20vT OEM wastegate.
> 
> I'm considering to use a cut down S2 (3B) manifold, K24 turbo and 20Vt Wastegate, with a OEM Scirocco 16v intake. Will this intake and Wastegate collide?
> ...


post 796, s4 mani, k24, and oem wg, its basicly the same manifold on almost all the i5 motors, only small differences.. can make some measurements at sunday, dont have an scirocco intake but a few 16vs.. might be a tight fit.


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Autotech sport cams? Duration is 252/264. I feel like I would be better with something slightly more aggressive, but the price of these cams are nice haha


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

268 good street strip cam for the 16V


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

GTX3071 is looking mighty appealing nowadays


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

S2 exhaust and WG (for instance) and Scirocco intake won't work unless you make a little curved tube between manifold and WG. 

Here are pics, hope you can see it.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Are any of you running 4" inlets? Or has everyone opted for the 3" ones...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

prometheus_ said:


> GTX3071 is looking mighty appealing nowadays


 Mighty expensive as well.:what: I wish I could budget that in.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

If I end up getting a new turbo, it'd only be a couple hundo extra after all said and done :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> 268 good street strip cam for the 16V


 I'm testing out some big boy cams, will post results if the're worthy


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^ Please do. I am looking for a good set of steetable power cams. So far it looks like there is only one option for decent turbo cams. Maybe I'm wrong, but looking for more options in general.:beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ^^ Please do. I am looking for a good set of steetable power cams. So far it looks like there is only one option for decent turbo cams. Maybe I'm wrong, but looking for more options in general.:beer:


 Main focus is to see how much more power I can squeeze out of my peashooter 57 trim, car will go straight to the dyno, maybe a quick drive down the street but that's about it.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Some pics of my valve spring install + bottom end re-assembly: 























































Should be ready to hit the rollers this week, just gotta find some C16 and a tow truck.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Some pics of my valve spring install + bottom end re-assembly:
> 
> [


 Definitely interested in the results... I'm looking for another set.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

x2


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

sp_golf said:


> I'm testing out some big boy cams, will post results if the're worthy


 Are those the catcams turbo grind cams? tempted in a pair myself not sure what the difference is between them and the turbo grinds BBM sell


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

thegave said:


> Are those the catcams turbo grind cams? tempted in a pair myself not sure what the difference is between them and the turbo grinds BBM sell


 Nope, that's kid's stuff, the're all motor cams, I will post the specs once it's all said and done.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

sp_golf said:


> Nope, that's kid's stuff, the're all motor cams, I will post the specs once it's all said and done.


 wondering how you plan on tuning 
high duration na cams usually have much more overlap. greater overlap and forced induction causes artifically low afr ratios as more raw fuel gets blown through during valve overlap. 
not that I have any experience with that


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

weeblebiker said:


> wondering how you plan on tuning
> high duration na cams usually have much more overlap. greater overlap and forced induction causes artifically low afr ratios as more raw fuel gets blown through during valve overlap.
> not that I have any experience with that


 Nothing new to me, I will tune on the conservative side but the car'll be on C16 so it shouldn't be a problem. I went back to stock CR(somewhat higher due to the head being milled at one point of it's life). Hence the C16, plus it's not gonna be a street car for the next ~1.5 years. 
From my experience, the gains from high overlap outweigh the mixture being bled off. 
Either way until I hit the rollers I won't comment too much because it's pointless until I actually see it working. My turbo is currently the bottleneck, but I'm hoping that by making the motor more efficient I will be able to make more power at lower boost.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Car is ready, definitely lost some torque but it's very drivable.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

facebox link is borked :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Not worth uploading elsewhere it's after the first start since the engine's been together.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

What spark plug and gap are the higher hp (350+hp) guys running?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Gap .02-.025 very very important or Ull get a dead spot around 4k and it will run like complete **** won't take boost etc I spent a few days chassing a the problem that was as simple as forgetting to gap plugs. I'm running ngk iridium I think the temp is 7 but I'm.not 100% might be 6.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

.023


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

MOTA BOY said:


> .............
> 
> Here are pics, hope you can see it.


Hmm i see lots.... I need me one of dem distributor covers like yours ! 
You machine that yourself ? Mine is all open n stuff , too many other projects going on...

Edit: during editing your post i chopped out the wrong *fail* ... Didnt notice till after..... 
And to the previous @ .026 myself....


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine are at .022 with GM coils, BKR7E (4644)


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm running 8's now. 

Gap is around .022-.024. However this is really dependant on how strong your coils are. Running them with a larger gap *will *make more power. You have to find the sweet spot for what your coil can handle and the power you're making. 

I'm moving over to the VW Motorsports coil with my new standalone. Hope I'll luck in and can open up the gap a bit on them.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

NGK7 .022-.025 i run to keep the candles lit under higher boost. I tried the 8's but they are too cold for daily driving.








Here is a pic of the Dist block off plate I got from 034efi








After killing the 034 wastespark coil once a year i moved to the MSD coil for the NEON 16v motor.
2 years and still going.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

How much power can you run with the stock Bosch coil and standard dizzy?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I made 300whp with a Lysholm Supercharger w/ OEM dist.
I am sure you can make 350whp with it.*ON A VW NOT HONDA*
it is true you will be limited with the distributor. I am limited with the Wastespark coil.
to go into the 600-700whp i need CID coils.*ON A VW NOT HONDA*
The limit is the Dwell or saturation time. at 8000rpm it takes 7ms to rotate back to tdc
with a waste spark that fires 2 times a rotation that mean you only have 3.5ms.
at that level the coil has no cool down time and will not last long. 
my setup hits 3.5ms above 25psi and keeps the candles lit but iat 35psi it will require more
energy thus more dwell/saturation. so that will require CID coils that can saturate 7ms inbetween
revolutions at 8kRPM.


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Where does everyone get there turbo water inlet source from? I tried from under the heater core source and the temp and pressure was too hot.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

9aba16vt said:


> Where does everyone get there turbo water inlet source from? I tried from under the heater core source and the temp and pressure was too hot.


There's an OE plug in the side of the head that you've likely looked at 20 times and not noticed... that works great.


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeebus said:


> There's an OE plug in the side of the head that you've likely looked at 20 times and not noticed... that works great.




I think thats where I just had it.. the temp there is boiling hot.. where did the return go from there?
I had mine teed off into the overflow and it created too much pressure and the temp was veery veery high..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I made 300whp with a Lysholm Supercharger w/ OEM dist.
> I am sure you can make 350whp with it.
> it is true you will be limited with the distributor. I am limited with the Wastespark coil.
> to go into the 600-700whp i need CID coils.
> ...


You do realize people have made over 700whp on a single coil though(especially in the Honda world)


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

sp_golf said:


> You do realize people have made over 700whp on a single coil though(especially in the Honda world)


Truth..., actually ive seen higher numbers..... But this is true.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I've seen 600+HP Honda motors but have never seen one personelly with a single coil.
BTW the Honda Vtec head flow a ****load more CFM then the VW16v head. thus makes more power.
Still the fact remains distributors are a limiting factor as are Wastespark coils.


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

REPOMAN said:


> I've seen 600+HP Honda motors but have never seen one personelly with a single coil.
> BTW the Honda VVTI head flow a ****load more CFM then the VW16v head. thus makes more power.
> Still the fact remains distributors are a limiting factor as are Wastespark coils.


^^^ explain this...... Vvti - toyota .. Ie 1jz//2jz ..... Honda - vtec ....... Little conflict of statement. The vtec in itself is unique and is in "principle" or "concept" being followed by "VVTI" to accomplish the same/similar result...... How you came up with honda vvti is beyond me..... Both are made by satan so i hear.... =P


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

{Typo}I meant to type Vtec.. thanks for the correction Encyclopedia Brown -

Encyclopedia Brown is a series of books featuring the adventures of boy detective Leroy Brown, nicknamed "Encyclopedia.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I've seen 600+HP Honda motors but have never seen one personelly with a single coil.
> BTW the Honda Vtec head flow a ****load more CFM then the VW16v head. thus makes more power.
> Still the fact remains distributors are a limiting factor as are Wastespark coils.


if the dizzy is our limiting factor what is the best alternative

also where did you get your DP repoman my current one is in need of replacing flex is cracking and its not SS


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> if the dizzy is our limiting factor what is the best alternative
> 
> also where did you get your DP repoman my current one is in need of replacing flex is cracking and its not SS


Trigger wheel


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Evil16v said:


> .... Both are made by satan so i hear.... =P


first hand it seems


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

9aba16vt said:


> I think thats where I just had it.. the temp there is boiling hot.. where did the return go from there?
> I had mine teed off into the overflow and it created too much pressure and the temp was veery veery high..


Boiling would be a bit much as you'd be over heating. 

Remember the job of the rad and fans is to keep the coolant in the system at a constant temperature. Also the coolant temp sensor is taking it's temp from the same spot so it really should be in or around 90* depending on your setup. 

Also... the temp of the coolant is way cooler than the turbo.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> if the dizzy is our limiting factor what is the best alternative
> 
> also where did you get your DP repoman my current one is in need of replacing flex is cracking and its not SS


It depends on how much CFM/Size of turbo/HP goals are.
Wastespark is easy to run with any aftermarket EFI and only uses 2 drivers.
it can handle 500-550whp 25-35psi any more then that and CID is the awnser.
OEM Distributor w/ single coil will make 400whp with a big enough Turbo..*ON A VW NOT HONDA*


My down pipe I made, I bought the pieces from APT and weldded it together.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I've seen 600+HP Honda motors but have never seen one personelly with a single coil.
> BTW the Honda Vtec head flow a ****load more CFM then the VW16v head. thus makes more power.


All of that has nothing to do with making 700+ on a single coil. Have a look on honda-tech and be enlightened on practice>theory.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> All of that has nothing to do with making 700+ on a single coil. Have a look on honda-tech and be enlightened on practice>theory.


Why don't you ask them how many *SINGLE coils* they burn up making 700+hp?
Of course A 700+hp honda motor isn't driving daily.
There are alot of factors that allow a HONDA motor to make that power w/ less cylender pressure.
Head flow, Cam profile, Bore/Stroke. Turbo size, intake, injector size. ECT ECT.



The weakest link in a single coil system is the arcing between the distributor cap and rotor electrodes. These components will deteriorate rapidly in a very high energy system. To obtain very high energy and retain durability a DIS that eliminates the cap and rotor must be used.

single coil systems with dwell control run out of available charge time at high rpm. In an four cylinder engine the coil must be charged and discharged two times every engine revolution. The coils in a DIS system must be charged and discharged only once every engine revolution regardless of the number of cylinders. Thus there is ample time to fully charge them, Discharge them, Cool them and recharge them even up to 12,000 rpm.

At 7,500 RPM while racing or at a shift point in a performance engine the coil charges and discharges

7,500 x 4 (÷2) = 15,000 cycles per/minute
15,000 ÷ 60 = 250 cycles per/second

When you take this information into account you may not realize that the spark energy is fighting its way through many resistance areas (cap, rotor, rotor gap, plug wires, spark plug resistance, spark plug gap, and cylinder pressure) to reach and jump the spark plug gap. Also consider that the coil, when the engine is operating under load or acceleration, is going to be working harder than at a steady-state RPM. *There will be more load on the engine during acceleration which will increase the cylinder pressures inside the engine. This requires the coil to work that much harder*.
Now increase your cylender pressure with 25-35psi of Turbo boost.
*Coils that overheat can cause serious damage to your vehicle*


I found this from TURBO magizine

Most factory ignition systems are more than capable of handling basic upgrades such as an intake, exhaust and header system with no complaint. In these mildly modified engines, a performance ignition system will show little or no power increase.

However, as performance upgrades (port and polish, high-lift cam(s), high-compression, nitrous oxide, forced induction, etc.) increases the demand for a hotter ignition spark, the amount of power that can be lost also increases. As we stated earlier, there are two variables in making power: one is air and the other is fuel. The more air and fuel you can squeeze into the combustion camber, the more potential power can be made. Today, it's all about boost with turbos leading the way. Superchargers are also a big part of the picture and nitrous oxide, known as the "chemical supercharger," adds hard-hitting power. While these power adders produce power differently, one constant is a dramatic increase in cylinder pressures. Unfortunately, as cylinder pressure increases, it becomes harder for the spark to jump the gap and ignite the compressed air/fuel mixture. On normally aspirated engines, with the exception of high-compression engines, there isn't a need for a hot ignition set-up due to the relative ease for the spark plug to ignite the air/fuel mixture due to the relatively low cylinder pressure. On forced induction engines however, cylinder pressures can easily reach double or triple that of a normally aspirated engine. Due to the high cylinder pressure associated with "cylinder pressure challenged" engines, more voltage is required to jump the spark plug's gap


It is difficult to throw a blanket over all ignitions systems and come up with a cut-and-dry set of rules to live by. Some stock ignitions are hurting from the factory; others can handle bolt-on mods and show no ill effects. Ignitions on factory turbocharged cars are usually more adept at lighting the mixture when the boost is cranked up-but there are limitations. An engine that is converted to forced induction will benefit from ignition upgrades. The key is to know your vehicle and have a plan of attack when it comes to modifications, including ignition upgrades.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

How do the FSI/TSI coils fair with high hp goals?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How do the FSI/TSI coils fair with high hp goals?



The 2.0T FSI is a popular motor for good reason, especially because numerous tuners can extract 30% more power with basic upgrades. But more power puts a higher demand on the ignition spark, and numerous 2.0T owners have seen their factory ignition coils start to fail - a problem that dates back to the 1.8T before that. 

In fact, it happened to our lightly modified '07 Audi A4 2.0T. While the car would cruise normally, it would jerk under load. After changing the plugs, only to find the same symptoms, we knew what the problem was. Our #2 coil was the culprit. 



Read more: http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticl...ils_audi_fsi_motor/viewall.html#ixzz2Ewhq95Fi


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> Why don't you ask them how many *SINGLE coils* they burn up making 700+hp?


Thank you for that long and detailed explanation, but I think you missed my point. I said people have made 700+whp, most of them turning to 9000+RPM. With the right coil you don't need a long dwell time. Most of them do run tiny plug gaps though.

So if it's been done on a single coil, I don't see why it can't be done on two coils.
I wasn't asking for theory, I was telling you that in practice it can work, and it has worked many, many times.
I understand the advantages of COP over WS over distributor, but I also know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> I am limited with the Wastespark coil.
> to go into the 600-700whp i need CID coils.*ON A VW NOT HONDA*
> The limit is the Dwell or saturation time. at 8000rpm it takes 7ms to rotate back to tdc
> with a waste spark that fires 2 times a rotation that mean you only have 3.5ms.
> ...



Waste Spark fires each coil 1 time per revolution, not 2. (It fires each coil 2 times per *cycle*)

In your case, you are at about 47% Coil Duty Cycle at 8,000 rpm.

Coil manufacturers often give a maximum duty cycle rating. It is a good idea to ask the supplier if you are using a coil that has not been proven to work for your application. 
(It's an even better idea to use what works and has been proven to 2-3 times your power goals)

Individual coils have advantages, but we have proven the waste spark coil I use to be reliable to 9300+ rpm and 35, 45, and maybe 55 psi of boost, on E85 and E98 as well.


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

REPOMAN said:


> {Typo}I meant to type Vtec.. thanks for the correction Encyclopedia Brown -
> 
> Encyclopedia Brown is a series of books featuring the adventures of boy detective Leroy Brown, nicknamed "Encyclopedia.


Sorry i ussually dont read till late so i really was confused abit... Hehe


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ok...STUPID question..I just spent 2 hours trying to source info on SRI vs Oem intake manifolds...and after falling upon numorous mk4 forums and laughing/slitting my wrists...I still dont have a good answer..

whats the advantage on a short runner vs OEM and If someone has the answer..OEM dual butterfly TB vs VR6 vs mustang vs hemi vs..???

thanks guys


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Sergio, it all depends on what kind of power/drivability you are looking for.
A short runner intake will give you more power in the upper rpm range, whereas a intake with long runners will yield higher torque in the low to mid rpm range. 
With a turbo set up most people are looking for power in the higher rpms therefore using a short runner. 

this is just my $0.02 on the matter and don't quote me on it as I'm sure there are many factors that determine the proper length of intake runners on any engine.


found a link with some dyno plots showing difference in runner length on a NA car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4730144-3.2-VR6-OEM-intake-manifold-project./page15


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

If I don't really plan to go much higher than 300whp is there any point swapping from the stock dizzy to a wasted spark setup if my MS is already setup for what I assume is VR pick-up?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

thegave said:


> If I don't really plan to go much higher than 300whp is there any point swapping from the stock dizzy to a wasted spark setup if my MS is already setup for what I assume is VR pick-up?


Ya, it looks cleaner :laugh:

I don't personally think you will have any issues in that range :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I tuned a 310whp 9A 16v running MS2 w/ dizzy and single coil.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

^^^ hero....


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

It's just that I'm getting a bunch of misfiring over 250whp so not sure if the dizzy system was not up to scratch.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Pull your plugs and gap them to .023 and get a new set of plug wires cap rotor. I made 321whp last tune I tuned and that was having voltage drops and not holding fuel pressure. And I'm on stock coil autotech wires and ngk iridium 7 raped at .023. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

If you plan on using a single coil it would be a good idea to use an upgraded ignition box(crane hi-6, msd 6a) and upgraded coil. However I'd suggest stocking up on ignition rotors because they tend to get killed pretty quickly with such high energy ignition systems. Here are just a couple of mine.

This is an 8v rotor narrowed to 12mm


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Suggestions for good coils?

Every search for "vw ignition upgrade" etc comes back with threads about how good the stock Bosch setup is and how there's no need to replace it other than for wear and tear.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

the crane fireball lx-92, msd hvc, mallory promaster. Those are all great coils. Even more effective when partnered with an ignition box


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)




----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*Digifant I chip solution?*

So, what do we do now to source DigI chips for our 16vT? I just slapped one together and have it running, but would like to have at least a basic 2.0 16vT if not a proper chip installed while I work out migrating to MSnS...


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

Try these guys. 

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/categories/402/G60_Digifant_1_Turbo_Chip_Tune


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

BBM is useless for digi 1 chips...Before MS..I called regarding getting a chip for 50 trim t3/4 on my 16v...he said It was impossible and Id need to turn up my fuel to 5 bar ...biggest turbo he was willing to touch was a standard t3...with no gaurantee on tune...My buddy geoff has an eaton m90 on his 16v and it runs super lean and they said that all HE could do was turn up the fuel pressure or run a rising rate with atleast 4:1..

so I said screw it and got MS..

Its not that complicated man...and they are cheap...much cheaper then waiting on BBM or SNS or anyone really to get you a so so...

BUT IF YOUR INTERESTED...Ive got a chip for a t3 60 trim on a 16v at 3bar up to 15 psi....


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Sounds like they didnt want to bother with the tuning....


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

toy_vw said:


> BBM is useless for digi 1 chips...Before MS..I called regarding getting a chip for 50 trim t3/4 on my 16v...he said It was impossible and Id need to turn up my fuel to 5 bar ...biggest turbo he was willing to touch was a standard t3...with no gaurantee on tune...My buddy geoff has an eaton m90 on his 16v and it runs super lean and they said that all HE could do was turn up the fuel pressure or run a rising rate with atleast 4:1..
> 
> so I said screw it and got MS..
> 
> ...


right on man, I hear ya. I've had good experiences with them, ever since using them to source G-ladder parts so I could custom build 22+psi ones for myself and friends, and that was like 15 years ago.

After speaking with them, they said it was no problem to get me a chip for my setup. I've got a K26 which is like a t3 50 trim, #42 and 3.5bar ..which their stage 5 16v Digifant chip..says is exactly for. Yeah it was pricey, considering I could have spent $40 on an eprom burner and just done the re-mapping myself based on that thread floating around that lists all the map mem locations and values for the Digifant I. But...for me...if the chip succeeds in getting the car to a point that I can rely on it while I put together a MSnS system, great! I'll just sell the digiI setup when I'm done getting MSnS in


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

toy_vw said:


> BBM is useless for digi 1 chips...Before MS..I called regarding getting a chip for 50 trim t3/4 on my 16v...he said It was impossible and Id need to turn up my fuel to 5 bar ...biggest turbo he was willing to touch was a standard t3...with no gaurantee on tune...My buddy geoff has an eaton m90 on his 16v and it runs super lean and they said that all HE could do was turn up the fuel pressure or run a rising rate with atleast 4:1..
> 
> so I said screw it and got MS..
> 
> ...


....You are so incorrect here. Not sure when you inquired? We have been making many new software tunes over the last years. We also have made the most power and quickest 1/4 mile times on the Digi 1 system..... We have turbo tunes and programs for use with stock, 30lb and 42lb injectors.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

JBETZ said:


> ....You are so incorrect here. Not sure when you inquired? We have been making many new software tunes over the last years. We also have made the most power and quickest 1/4 mile times on the Digi 1 system..... We have turbo tunes and programs for use with stock, 30lb and 42lb injectors.



Not hating at all...this was 2 springs ago now...Geoff(sicroc) and I made the call...and others afterwards..Your products are top notch..but whomever I dealt with that day didnt really show interest in helping me...and therefore I switched to Megasquirt...

I enjoyed Digi 1...it was awesome...but relying on SNS and Then BBM to provide us with tunes that were ok...but Not 100% was a PITA..

I see now it came off as me bashing BBM...Ive got many of your products on my vehicle...a chip just wasnt one of them..

Sorry about that Betz...

cheers...


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought I would give a special deal for you guys

I have this, brand new, never mounted
Give me a reasonable offer and it's yours!


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Thought I would give a special deal for you guys
> 
> I have this, brand new, never mounted
> Give me a reasonable offer and it's yours!


anyone using this manifold or have a pics installed?? i've looked at these a number of times and wondered how the fitment was..if it aline's well or not!! be nice to know before i bought one!!
would love to have a DA BOMB intake but john there to dam expensive well for my budget, should send me one as a late christmas present lol


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

From what I can see its a very nice cast manifold, plus I want less than half of what bbm wants for their manifold.
I would use it myself but my car is running great and I don't want to change a thing!


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright, so I'm coming along with my parts collection.
A local guy was selling his ABA16v, so I picked that up.

It's a forged block w/ 1.8 head and arp gear, and it came with a short runner (not using it), plus a tubular turbo manifold. Instead of the SRI, I'll be running a scirocco piece honed out to as close as I can get to 50mm. I'll be running 3"dp/exhaust.

My question to you sirs is regarding which turbo I should run.

I'm leaning towards a GT3076 or GTX3071 (both .63)
Setup will be tuned (regardless of which one) for 20psi.

I'm expecting to end up between 350-400whp.

I know a bunch of you guys are running the 76, but I'm concerned about which RPM I can expect to be hitting peak boost since the tubular piece probably won't be helping in the lag department.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

thegave said:


> If I don't really plan to go much higher than 300whp is there any point swapping from the stock dizzy to a wasted spark setup if my MS is already setup for what I assume is VR pick-up?


I'm running the stock coil myself with ms at maybe 220-240 hp, but was considering getting the ford edis coils and trigger wheel. I assume the wasted spark edis is going to be sufficient if I do bump up the power. Is the ford edis a decent option these days?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Early ABA block with squiters
Wiseco forged 82.5mm 9A pistons
Scat Rods 159mm 20mm wrist pin
about 8.5:1 CR
151 tooth 1.8t belt
ARP hardware through out
freshened up 9A head with Autotech valvesprings
AEB waterpump
ABF alternator setup
hombuilt 1.8t/16v short runner, VR6 throttle body
BBM 1.8t fuel rail, FPR adapter, 630cc, 4bar
cast T3 manifold
Tial 38mm 1bar spring
60trim Garret T3 journal bearing

Going in my Mk2 calypso GLI. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Here's my Scriocco 16v that makes 268hp to the wheels.

Oriignal PL engine with 83mm 2.0L JE forged pistons 9:1 compression ratio
Metal head gasket
ARP head studs
2.0L High flow oil pump
Windage tray
Rest is stock

GT25 turbo (internal wastegate)
Custom fabricated exhaust manifold
Custom fabricated intake manifold
MK3 2.0 throttle body
3" Turbo-back exhaust
2.5" IC pipes
Front mount IC
Oil cooler (removed factory heat exchanger)
HKS BOV
Custom valve cover breather
Custom Fuel rail
Aeromotive FPR
Dodge SRT4 fuel injectors
Stock fuel pump

Polyurethane motor mount inserts on the sides/ HD motor mounts front and back
Spec stage 2 clutch
Stock 020 transmission
Stock drive shafts and CV joints

Megasquirt II running MS extra
Stock coil, distributor, etc
GM stepper idle air control valve
Innovate Motorsports LC1 wideband O2 sensor
GM boost control solenoid

ST coilovers
Stock suspension bushings
Hawk HPS pads
ATE fluid
Stainless brake lines all around
MK4 rear caliper conversion
MK3 brake booster
Corrado master cylinder

15x7 wheels 195-50-15 Yokohama S. Drive


With this setup the car is pretty fast and fun. I just did a track weekend with it and she did great. No brake fade, nothing broke, but it did run very hot. Next up is an aluminum radiator.

And yes, there was a huge boost spike in that dyno run. It settled down to a steady 16psi after 5500 rpm.


From Scirocco 16V Turbo Engine



From Scirocco 16V Turbo Engine



From January 13, 2012 CL Boost tuning


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

To you who asked if anyone had one of these manifolds, everything lines up proper looks OEM only thing is lots of casting flaws in the inside at least on mine. Had to remove what I could with a 6in bit but it all can't be removed as it goes deep into the manifold. I'm aiming for 500 at the crank, will let you know 



I have more pics lmk


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did you get the fuel rail?


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> To you who asked if anyone had one of these manifolds, everything lines up proper looks OEM only thing is lots of casting flaws in the inside at least on mine. Had to remove what I could with a 6in bit but it all can't be removed as it goes deep into the manifold. I'm aiming for 500 at the crank, will let you know
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pics lmk


500 crank no intercooler!?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Pshh. Extra weight and unnecessary spool lag on a drag car.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Ah, that explains the size of the radiator too. 

Has anyone here made any significant improvements to their cooling system?


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Rabbit radiator with cooler fan switch... seems to work perfect for me...


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

16vtrash specs? Manifold looks clean. What does it come from?


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

vwflygti said:


> 500 crank no intercooler!?


its an experiment with e85, after doing research of 1000+ hp turbo v8 guys without intercoolers, thought i would give it a try. Im planning on 30psi


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have that manifold for sale if anyone needs it


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics

bajan 4g


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics 

bajan 4g


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

16VTrash said:


> its an experiment with e85, after doing research of 1000+ hp turbo v8 guys without intercoolers, thought i would give it a try. Im planning on 30psi


Following. Very interested...


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Where did you get the fuel rail?


if this was directed at me, it came with the manifold, I bought it second hand from a vortexer. its one solid piece of aluminum block that looks like it was machined down to have protruded injector bungs. it's pretty small but should work alright



vwflygti said:


> Following. Very interested...


and i will keep y'all updated! should be running by early spring fingers crossed. starting with a 7lb-ish pump gas tune then the e85


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

well. there are two options which are sold on ebay.de (germany)

maybe a bit pricey. but looks clean..


this is the first one i've found on a quick search. looks like the plenum of the regular 16v ones

http://www.ebay.de/itm/16V-Turbo-An...967873308?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3a6ed9d71c

then there is the "audi" style ones:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-16V-Turbo...319637501?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item5ae0dd03fd


this second one is the same as the one posted earlier


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I actually run a homemade version of the first one


----------



## 16VTrash (Feb 14, 2008)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> 16vtrash specs? Manifold looks clean. What does it come from?


^^ answer is a couple posts above mine. Its a German made Audi 5cyl style intake but for a 16v. And the specs will come when I'm done eace:


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

REPOMAN said:


> 268 good street strip cam for the 16V


Thanks. I think I might try the TT 268/276. My car is mainly going to be for track duty, and I'd like to make around 500whp.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

BoostingSlow said:


> Thanks. I think I might try the TT 268/276. My car is mainly going to be for track duty, and I'd like to make around 500whp.


I think what you really need is 359/359 for ultimate performaxx:thumbup: two x's so you know its serious.


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

im runnning it works awesome 














canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> anyone using this manifold or have a pics installed?? i've looked at these a number of times and wondered how the fitment was..if it aline's well or not!! be nice to know before i bought one!!
> would love to have a DA BOMB intake but john there to dam expensive well for my budget, should send me one as a late christmas present lol


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Looks good. 
I would like to see it in person. We are racing in the VW championship series this year. 6 events 
at Woodburn including Bug Run and Pacific Waterlands. 
Maybe the SE PDX GTG. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Battery in trunk?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone run a PTE 6262 on their 16v?


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Anyone run a PTE 6262 on their 16v?


 No, I'm running. PTE 5857. 5000 for spool. Can't imagine a 6262. I know they work well with the vr. Sure you know this already.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm running a 35r if I remember correctly its the same size as a 6262 mine DBB and full spoil at 4200. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> I'm running a 35r if I remember correctly its the same size as a 6262 mine DBB and full spoil at 4200.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 4200! Wow. That is impressive. Have any log files?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll dig some up from when I dynoed tuned last we only made 321whp had a voltage problem and couldn't hold fuel pressure and could go past 19psi duty cycle was off the charts on rc1000s. I'll get them posted tomorrow. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> I'll dig some up from when I dynoed tuned last we only made 321whp had a voltage problem and couldn't hold fuel pressure and could go past 19psi duty cycle was off the charts on rc1000s. I'll get them posted tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

vwflygti said:


> No, I'm running. PTE 5857. 5000 for spool. Can't imagine a 6262. I know they work well with the vr. Sure you know this already.


 Any thoughts on PTE 5858 t3 .82 a/r on my built aba16v? revving to 8k Looking for 400hp 20-30psi :beer:


----------



## vwbotbot (Nov 6, 2005)

REPOMAN said:


> Looks good.
> I would like to see it in person. We are racing in the VW championship series this year. 6 events
> at Woodburn including Bug Run and Pacific Waterlands.
> Maybe the SE PDX GTG.
> :beer::beer:


 thanks ill see ya there :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Any thoughts on PTE 5858 t3 .82 a/r on my built aba16v? revving to 8k Looking for 400hp 20-30psi :beer:


 I would not got with a .82 ar. I use the .63 ar on my 5857 billet/journal turbo and that pulls strong to 8k. .82 would also but would come in much later. 400 at 25 psi on a .63 ar would be pretty easy.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

here are a bunch of data logs they are all from random dates so im not 100% sure what would be the most current im always changing things on the car. but the one labeled Tuning looks like a ok example. a bunch of them are from when i had my crappy bbm log manifold POS. i changed back to my ss tubular equal length one. 

opps forgot the link 

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B257DVM_C9IlUzIxVzBfTGFNRGs/edit


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

vwflygti said:


> I would not got with a .82 ar. I use the .63 ar on my 5857 billet/journal turbo and that pulls strong to 8k. .82 would also but would come in much later. 400 at 25 psi on a .63 ar would be pretty easy.


 Talking to a rep at Percision and doing my own research the .82 a/r will come in only a few hundred rpm later and make more power across the board. I wonder why yours spools so late? Ewillard said hes running a 35r (same size as a 6262) and sees spool at 4200  What a/r thought? I could live with that! Im torn between a .63 6262 and a .82 5858. Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Talking to a rep at Percision and doing my own research the .82 a/r will come in only a few hundred rpm later and make more power across the board. I wonder why yours spools so late? Ewillard said hes running a 35r (same size as a 6262) and sees spool at 4200  What a/r thought? I could live with that! Im torn between a .63 6262 and a .82 5858. Anyone else care to chime in?


 I am going to have to do another log. My spool rpm was based off of 80% throttle. Me being a pu$$y. Lol


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> here are a bunch of data logs they are all from random dates so im not 100% sure what would be the most current im always changing things on the car. but the one labeled Tuning looks like a ok example. a bunch of them are from when i had my crappy bbm log manifold POS. i changed back to my ss tubular equal length one.
> 
> opps forgot the link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B257DVM_C9IlUzIxVzBfTGFNRGs/edit


 Do you have a screen shot? I use vemstune not megasquirt... 
Like this:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres the link to download megalog viewer. I won't be at my computer any time today to.get any shots. 

http://www.tunerstudio.com/index.php/downloads


from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> Heres the link to download megalog viewer. I won't be at my computer any time today to.get any shots.
> 
> http://www.tunerstudio.com/index.php/downloads
> 
> ...


 This is great. Thank you!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

If u want to download tunerstudio I'll upload all my tune files 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> If u want to download tunerstudio I'll upload all my tune files
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 Is your kpa zero'd out at 101 kpa? So 201 kpa is 100kpa of boost pressure, aka 1 bar, aka 14.7 psi? Lol.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes 100kpa is atmosphere

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> Yes 100kpa is atmosphere
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 Yes. I wasn't sure if you were set to 100 because at idle you are around 40 kpa, 60kpa of vacuum. And I noticed my car is around 75kpa, 25 kpa of vacuum. 

Which makes me wonder if I have a vacuum leak somewhere near manifold...


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

ewillard said:


> I'm running a 35r if I remember correctly its the same size as a 6262 mine DBB and full spoil at 4200.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 This looks like a second gear, then third gear pull on the log...? Looks like 1 bar at 4654. 









I need to go re-log my car at 100% Tps. Sucks we are getting snow here soon.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is even a better example if your 1 bar at 4200! Thanks again for these. Gives me something to work towards. 










These are third gear pulls? Not 4th right?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Most likely 3rd gear 4th is way to.long for roads around here to do a full pull. Tdi cdm trans with wavetrac. Love the trans. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I havnt touched my car in line 4+ months I'm ready for spring to.hit. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ended up going with a PTE5858.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

/\ In for results. From what I've seen those seem to be lag monsters. Is this a track or street car?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Should have got a garret 30r or 35r dbb would have been better choice in ny option. A gtx30r moves as much cfm as my 35r. I will most likely switch to it soon I want to spool below 4k

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a street car, and I cant afford a garrett bb so this was the way to go.


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

how would the PTE5858 spool? thinking of a 5558 my self.. 

got an old kkk 24 7000 right now.. and it spools from 2400rpm and go 0.9bar(13psi) @ 3800


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Should have got a garret 30r or 35r dbb would have been better choice in ny option. A gtx30r moves as much cfm as my 35r. I will most likely switch to it soon I want to spool below 4k


I'm actually running a gtx3076r and I love it. 



npvk_x said:


> how would the PTE5858 spool? thinking of a 5558 my self..
> 
> got an old kkk 24 7000 right now.. and it spools from 2400rpm and go 0.9bar(13psi) @ 3800


5858 seems to hit about 20psi around 5800-6000rpm from what I've seen from some dyno results online. I haven't personally used one on any cars yet so I can't say first hand.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

what kind of numbers are u putting down and how much boost r u running what do it spools look like. Do u have any logs

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> what kind of numbers are u putting down and how much boost r u running what do it spools look like. Do u have any logs
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Made 405whp at 20.7psi. Turbo's not even in the fun zone yet.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice I can't wait to go back to dyno. We only made 321whp at 19psi. Had a setting in ms set wrong (map multiplyer was turned off could.t get enough resolution on fuel mappe) and a serious voltage problem was looseing fuel pressure and couldn't tune any more had to detune down to 300whp to get inj duty below 90% (1000cc rc) I rewired a bunch of stuff and fixed voltage issues replaced alt. Hopeing to.brake 450+ at 20 psi thus time. I'll be happy with that. And the the problem of getting 17" radials to get traction. Damn brembo ft big brakes gave to tun 17" wheels 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Very nice I can't wait to go back to dyno. We only made 321whp at 19psi. Had a setting in ms set wrong (map multiplyer was turned off could.t get enough resolution on fuel mappe) and a serious voltage problem was looseing fuel pressure and couldn't tune any more had to detune down to 300whp to get inj duty below 90% (1000cc rc) I rewired a bunch of stuff and fixed voltage issues replaced alt. Hopeing to.brake 450+ at 20 psi thus time. I'll be happy with that. And the the problem of getting 17" radials to get traction. Damn brembo ft big brakes gave to tun 17" wheels
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Are you running the same turbo? If so you'll have to have a big cam and good fuel to push timing to make 450whp at 20psi.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a 3582 with .63 hotside. And more then enough fuel to suppor it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

And autotech sport cams

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> I have a 3582 with .63 hotside. And more then enough fuel to suppor it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Im not talking about injector size, yes 1000cc's are more then enough. I'm referring to octane, whether it be race fuel or E85. 

Also I'm running a full tubular equal length exhaust manifold, large intake, and a set of AT cams, HD valve springs, a basic P&P, and rev to 8100rpm. Basically what I'm getting at.. it took a bit of work to make that power at that boost level on this turbo. Stock cams, and a log manifold won't get you that kinda of power at that PSI I don't think. Also the gtx3076r and 3582 are pretty much the same turbo. 

Just telling you my experiences... took me a long time to get to this power and it sucks when you hit the dyno with goals outside of what's really possible. Now saying that, that turbo will DEFINITELY make that kinda of power... just saying its going to take more then 20psi to do it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

My setup is almost the same yours I have been through it all as well. I'm.on my 3rd 2.0 16v fulley built. It has been an extremely long learning experiance. Check.my build thread I have Been through hell with this car and can't stop even tho I should but won't. I have a custom ss equal length manifold as well. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Trust me I know the pain. Best of luck.. you'll get there. And when you do... one drive makes it all worth it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

The motor is a ABF replica so the 159mm rods
Obd 1 ABA 2L block 
82.5mm wosner pistons 9:1 comp ratio 
Scat rods 159mm with 21mm wrist pins
Rc1000 injectors 
Autotech sport cams and high rev springs light weight lifters
Head p&p 
Ms 2 3.57 board with map daddy
Gizmo boost contoler 
Gt35r turbo with .63 hot side 
38mm tial wastegate 
Custom ss equal length manifold. 
3" turbo back exhaust 
Turbosmart raceport bov 52mm 
Custom SRI vr throttle body 
3" boost tubes and awic set up with 750hp core 
Wavtrac diff in a o2a trans code is ctn (diesel trans)
Fx725 twin disc clutch 
Stage 3 das axles
Bosh 044 in a IE surge tank full stainless steal lines tank to bay all -6an 
Arp hardware through out motor 
4 bar in tank with relayed 044 in 1L surge tank.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice setup. sounds like mine.
If you need tuning advice I can offer timing stratigies to make power and keep you safe untill 
you fine tune it on the dyno.

Are you using Maestro 7 on ODB2?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm on ms we have chated before a while ago. But ill take any advice I can get ill post my trimming map when I get a chance

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

When you get to the dyno take the turbo outlet off the intake and do a steady load pull across the rpm range adjusting the timing every 500rpm dialing in the most Wtq. once you have mapped the timing on the motor N/A then plumb in the turbo and do 3krpm to redline pulls at 10spi start with pulling -10deg of timing, then reduce the amount of timing you are pulling until you hit highest wtq
watch the exhaust temps and listen for DET. Next up the boost to 15psi and pull -15deg of timing 
and pull again until you find the corrrect timing. then 20psi -15deg of timing ect ect. keep an eye on your intake temps. let it cool down between runs. If you have a good I/C setup you should be good
up to 20-25psi on pump 92 octane gas. Target 12.5-12.2A/F under boost. anything above 25psi you should have 105octane or higher. MS 109 is unleadded and won't kill your 02 sensor. I would use the Dyno's 02 sensor along with your on board W/B 02. cross check them to see they are seeing the same readings or within .5 of each other. due to the location of the sensor. I.E. down pipe/tail pipe.
:beer::beer:


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

^ Im taking notes!



Jeebus said:


> I'm actually running a gtx3076r and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 5858 seems to hit about 20psi around 5800-6000rpm from what I've seen from some dyno results online. I haven't personally used one on any cars yet so I can't say first hand.


Can you share these dyno results? Maybe Ill have to switch the turbo out after I get it up and running. I was hoping for spool around 4500-5000  25psi reving to 8k


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

this is the ign map of our 308whp tune this is what we eneded up detunning with the fueling problems.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> ^ Im taking notes!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share these dyno results? Maybe Ill have to switch the turbo out after I get it up and running. I was hoping for spool around 4500-5000  25psi reving to 8k


Just quickly.. here's IE's 2L 20v with a CNC ported head and one of their cam sets. As you can see at the bottom of the dyno sheet that full boost (22psi in this case) doesn't hit until about 6000rpm or a little after. Keep in mind the cam does play a factor into it. Also, that dyno below is crank hp, and keep in mind that their street/strip cam gave them another 100 crank hp on this setup over a stock configuration. So with a stock 20v cam this would have been making about 500 crank horsepower at that boost level with all their other mods. 

"It is using a Precision Turbo 5857 CEA turbocharger, our IECVA1 camshafts, and our IECHVA4 assembled CNC ported cylinder head"

Basically just showing you this for spool. 

EDIT: Actually there's one big thing I'm missing from this info... I'm not sure what A/R that turbo has. That's definitely going to play a factor in spool. So take that as a grain of salt until you find out what A/R they have on it.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ugh :facepalm: thanks for the info.

Looking back throught this thread I saw that 2ToneTurbo ran a 6262 .63 and made full boost (im not sure what it is) by 5000rpm. How are these guys getting their larger tubros (6262/gt35) to spool faster than a smaller 5858?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Ignition timing and exhaust size I.E. lack of back pressure have alot to do with it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What is everyone makeing custom water lines out of I need to clean mine up and reroute a lot of stuff. Still have heat and bubble. Need to.move it. Also could use a new rad. Was thinking a mini one with a cap so I I night delete the bubble

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

And look at my build thread to see my custom manifold. And another thing that helped my spool was my electronic boost controller. Power cones on much better when I have to hooked up vs just tuning waste gate springs 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> What is everyone makeing custom water lines out of I need to clean mine up and reroute a lot of stuff. Still have heat and bubble. Need to.move it. Also could use a new rad. Was thinking a mini one with a cap so I I night delete the bubble
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


The Afco Scirocco fits the Corrado well and keeps things real cool, especially when paired with the Flexalite twin fan shroud setup 



Jeebus said:


> Just quickly.. here's IE's 2L 20v with a CNC ported head and one of their cam sets. As you can see at the bottom of the dyno sheet that full boost (22psi in this case) doesn't hit until about 6000rpm or a little after. Keep in mind the cam does play a factor into it. Also, that dyno below is crank hp, and keep in mind that their street/strip cam gave them another 100 crank hp on this setup over a stock configuration. So with a stock 20v cam this would have been making about 500 crank horsepower at that boost level with all their other mods.
> 
> "It is using a Precision Turbo 5857 CEA turbocharger, our IECVA1 camshafts, and our IECHVA4 assembled CNC ported cylinder head"
> 
> ...


Deammmm, same turbo I had, never got to install it, but planning to go back down that route when $$ is right :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

I just replaced the fuel pump / damper / surge tank assembly on my 90 16v with walbro in line pump. Now that I have removed the stock surge tank I'm wondering if this will cause trouble, especially at the track (not 1/4 mile track). I have the stock in tank pump feeding to the walbro pump directly right now.

I will certainly see how the car behaves when the tank gets low. 

After removing the stock fuel pump / damper / surge tank have you guys found the need to install a surge tank? I am using the stock mk2 16v Jetta gas tank if that matters. 

I should have considered this before getting the walbro in line pump years ago to replace the stock setup.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chadr said:


> I just replaced the fuel pump / damper / surge tank assembly on my 90 16v with walbro in line pump. Now that I have removed the stock surge tank I'm wondering if this will cause trouble, especially at the track (not 1/4 mile track). I have the stock in tank pump feeding to the walbro pump directly right now.
> 
> I will certainly see how the car behaves when the tank gets low.
> 
> ...


On that note, any of you guys running a Scat baffled oil pan?

I have not installed a surge on my Corrado, but plan to before it hits the track :thumbup: We left actually replaced the stock surge in my roomates 89 GLI, although it will never see the track.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

chadr said:


> I just replaced the fuel pump / damper / surge tank assembly on my 90 16v with walbro in line pump. Now that I have removed the stock surge tank I'm wondering if this will cause trouble, especially at the track (not 1/4 mile track). I have the stock in tank pump feeding to the walbro pump directly right now.
> 
> .



i ran my setup with a 055 pump inline off the intake pump for years until it killed the intank pump.
I now use the 034efi surge tank with 044 pump. no issues. it relieves the intake pump of having to produce pressure. it becomes a transfer pump only.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Any advice for choosing a set of cams? Whats everyone using?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Any advice for choosing a set of cams? Whats everyone using?


x2, I've read back thru and some are using stock, Autotech and TT.

I just picked up a set of Autotechs on the cheap, but had a buddy say they didn't have enough lift and had too much duration for boost


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

i run autotech sport cams and they work just fine for me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> i run autotech sport cams and they work just fine for me


Good to know :thumbup:

I'm reaching for a mere 400 to the wheels, so I've been pondering putting those in my Corrado or my Cabby, looking like the Corrado will get them :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Good to know :thumbup:
> 
> I'm reaching for a mere 400 to the wheels, so I've been pondering putting those in my Corrado or my Cabby, looking like the Corrado will get them :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## Meanbean (Aug 15, 2010)

*T25 manifold*

Hei Gents.

Do any of you know a supplier of 16v Manifold with T25 turbo flange that don't mount the turbo directly backwards towards the firewall?

Considering a Holset HE221w for my 9A.
I have a riend that sais its the cheapest 330hp early spool turbo outthere. About 600UDS including shipment.

Since I'll be using it on a Mk1 I need to find a manifold. 
Making a "stealth" installation with Scirocco 16v intake hiding the turbo


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

How much I can shave 16v head to be "safe" with ABA bottom ? I want to get CR to 9:1.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

speedyj77 said:


> How much I can shave 16v head to be "safe" with ABA bottom ? I want to get CR to 9:1.


If you want to achieve a 9:1 use 9A pistons modified to fit ABA Rods, that way you don't need to shave the head at all.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Shaving the head will raise your comp. To.lower u need to double stack head gaskets if ur going the cheap fast route. With arp studs your good for 20psi. Has been tried and proven. Unroll u brake rods or have bad tune and melt stuff. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

With forged pistons and rods and arp hardware on the bottom end am I ok going up to 22psi? Will I need the ARP head studs too? 

What else tends to suffer at high boost? I'm running a really conservative 8.5:1 CR using offset small end bearings on the rods, no easy way to up the CR so more boost is really my only way to more power.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

head studs are almost mandatory i do not trust using head bolts they are one time use stretch bolts. low boost you can get away with out them but you have already have a built motor u should have studs any way 8.5:1 is a good comp ratio 22psi will be fine if you have a good tune.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> head studs are almost mandatory i do not trust using head bolts they are one time use stretch bolts. low boost you can get away with out them but you have already have a built motor u should have studs any way 8.5:1 is a good comp ratio 22psi will be fine if you have a good tune.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Anyone know of any ABA serp underdrive pulleys available out in the world? I got one for my 16vt, but building an NA on standalone and kinda need another one, only one I can find is Gruven, or some cheap isht on ebay that doesn't look like it will handle being machined 6mm's. 

I think Repoman makes a trigger kit, but can't justify $250 on this for my MKI uber budget build. Already in it too much for management as it stands.

:beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

$99 already machined and ready to go.

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1853/BBM_Crank_Pulley_16v_20v


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> $99 already machined and ready to go.
> 
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1853/BBM_Crank_Pulley_16v_20v


Granted, but I don't "really" like they're machining method. I have a buddy that was supposed to machine my ABA pulley in a different fashion and ID of my trigger wheel, problem is that the trigger wheel I got like my other one is too small for the ABA pulley. I'd rather not send it back and would feel bad doing so. The cnc billet underdrive pulley I bought for my Corrado was only $30... I messaged the guy I got that from as well as brought in my new trigger wheel to work, we have a plasma cutting bed and going to see ifwe can't make something happen with that, like I said, this build is UBER budget oriented, not trying to follow in the footsteps of the $25k Corrado :facepalm:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> not trying to follow in the footsteps of the $25k Corrado :facepalm:


giving me a hard attack and laugh at the same time. kills me to realize that i have put that in the car thats why its been sitting for 5 months with out being touched even though its running and fine. :screwy::screwy::screwy: buying a house now so until that done no more corrado for a little. all i do now with it is make to do lists and parts lists. havent even done that in a little after i got the $1100 quote on pads and rotors.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> giving me a hard attack and laugh at the same time. kills me to realize that i have put that in the car thats why its been sitting for 5 months with out being touched even though its running and fine. :screwy::screwy::screwy: buying a house now so until that done no more corrado for a little. all i do now with it is make to do lists and parts lists. havent even done that in a little after i got the $1100 quote on pads and rotors.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


No doubt man, and I got the hookup on a ton of parts, purchased mostly all used, a bunch of free stuff and cheap paint and interior work. I have a spreadsheet I stopped adding to at $18k about a year and half ago. And I had to sell off my turbo and goodies I had going in due to an employment loss, so will have to toss at least another $2k to even achieve boost, not to mention the Haldex AWD swap it will receive later in it's life.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Just converted mine over to Lugtronic and fired it up last night. I can not wait to turn the boost up. 

Last summer pic for fun curtosy of IG @customobsessions


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> Just converted mine over to Lugtronic and fired it up last night. I can not wait to turn the boost up.
> 
> Last summer pic for fun curtosy of IG @customobsessions


DREWLED on my keyboard


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did the same thing with my valve cover, pretty much eliminates blow by.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

A little something I been working on, it's an eBay manifold from Germany custom configured for the 1.8t fuel rail.

Those 870cc injectors in the picture are currently for sale btw


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

A nice shot of my aba16v, about 4 years in the making and still constantly upgrading


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Did the same thing with my valve cover, pretty much eliminates blow by.


Did you just drill an extra hole and then drain both to a catch tank? Recirc or vent to atmos?

Oil return to sump?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm venting to the atmosphere.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Planning on going Lugtronics too. Jeebus, did you go with the ABA harness and Bosch Motorsport coil? Let us know how you like it. :thumbup:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like it, totally robbing my style, I call it intercooler overkill, jk car looks awesome.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I actually need a bigger core, I feel like I'm about to max this one out


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Planning on going Lugtronics too. Jeebus, did you go with the ABA harness and Bosch Motorsport coil? Let us know how you like it. :thumbup:


Completely custom harness to CE2 panel, built to satisfy the cars cleanliness.  Also got the Bosch Motorsports coil. 

My cars been on SDS for 5 years and I can tell you even after the initial few start ups in the garage I will never look back.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Jeebus can u give we mire info on ur harness build. I have been thinking of doing the same thing for ms and clear out unused wireing. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

More info on the Bosch motorsport coil?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

can everyone post up there DP design im getting ready to build a new one and want some ideas if what im thinking do not pan out. im all so thinking to flipping my turbo so any one that has there turbo mounted with the the hot-side on the passenger side id really like to see pics and get feedback.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> can everyone post up there DP design im getting ready to build a new one and want some ideas if what im thinking do not pan out. im all so thinking to flipping my turbo so any one that has there turbo mounted with the the hot-side on the passenger side id really like to see pics and get feedback.


Don't you think there will be interference with your rear mount?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Don't you think there will be interference with your rear mount?


i was think that but i have not had time to test anything. and i might have even more clearance issues with my SS equal length manifold


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> i was think that but i have not had time to test anything. and i might have even more clearance issues with my SS equal length manifold


I would think you're downpipe needs to be fabricated to suit "your" personal needs. If you don't have pipe handy, you could always mock something up with PVC :thumbup:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Can someone remind me of the pros and cons of OBD1 vs OBD2 VR6 throttle bodies? I read it just last week but I can't find the original thread.

This is for a custom intake and I'm using ms


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Jeebus can u give we mire info on ur harness build. I have been thinking of doing the same thing for ms and clear out unused wireing.


This was a custom built harness for a Lugtronic/Vems ECU built by Kevin Black at Lugtronic, contact him directly at lugtronic.com or me if you're in Canada as we're the Canadian Lugtronic dealer. 




thegave said:


> More info on the Bosch motorsport coil?


The Lugtronic crew have been running them to about 50psi and some serious power... so needless to say they've been proven to be up to the task. 



ewillard said:


> i was think that but i have not had time to test anything. and i might have even more clearance issues with my SS equal length manifold


If it happens to be in a MKI... there's no way it's fitting down the pass side.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> The Lugtronic crew have been running them to about 50psi and some serious power... so needless to say they've been proven to be up to the task.


Are they street-able? Heard of some high performance coils that get too hot and melt if you end up in traffic.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Not an issue.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I have a 3" down pipe going down the passenger side. No front sway bar but I think it cold fit. 

-Alex


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> I have a 3" down pipe going down the passenger side. No front sway bar but I think it cold fit.
> 
> -Alex


Got any pics 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

my mk2 









aba 16v with ported and polished pl head and 9a pistons with stock cam, heavy duty valve springs, light weight lifters, arp hardware. 
venom 660 injectors 
garret t t3/t4 
2.5in down pipe and tt 2.25 cat back 
running digi 1 with custom SNS stage 5 chip.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

20vRocc said:


> my mk2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice lil set-up there, have you had any issues runing digi1, is it reliable!! any vids of your car!!


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

this is the only video that i have at the moment. it was when i was putting the car back together, it was set at 5 pounds of boost and was running super rich. 

 

but as far as digi i love it so far, no problems yet, i probably could make more power on megaaquirt, but the simplicity of digi is great. (atleast for me i know nothing really about tuning standalone) 

also looking at short runner intakes, are there any cheaper ones around. i really like the bbm bomb but its to expensive and i really like the chopped up 1.8t intakes but i no longer have access to anyone that tig's. 
Suggestions?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

20vRocc said:


> also looking at short runner intakes, are there any cheaper ones around. i really like the bbm bomb but its to expensive and i really like the chopped up 1.8t intakes but i no longer have access to anyone that tig's.
> Suggestions?


 ebay, there are some one off cast, I have an RPM which I got from a fellow vortexer, but it has a little "cutaway" portion to run on a 16v G60, but I do think the ebay ones are just as good, +/-$350


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

eBay manifold in action, it's actually a really nice piece.


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

ewillard said:


> can everyone post up there DP design im getting ready to build a new one and want some ideas if what im thinking do not pan out. im all so thinking to flipping my turbo so any one that has there turbo mounted with the the hot-side on the passenger side id really like to see pics and get feedback.


 Here is my set up with the turbo hot side on the passenger side of the car. Not your typical layout with the mitsu 16g, but it turned out pretty good. Smaller tubing is the wastegate dump.


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Planning on going Lugtronics too. Jeebus, did you go with the ABA harness and Bosch Motorsport coil? Let us know how you like it. :thumbup:


 BTW I love your car. any more pics?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i have my downpipe out the pasanger side...compressor is also on the passanger side 
 

I had no choice in my situation.. 

this is a mk1, with syncro 

2.5" its been wrapped to hide the awesomeness that it is... 




























not the prettiest but it works....


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

bikertrash said:


> BTW I love your car. any more pics?


 Thanks! Have an iphone? Follow the build on instigram @mega_low_maniac


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to use a 16g from a tommi mc evo 6,while it worked fine it didnt hit full boost till 4200rpm.I then changed it to a 16g from an evo 9,this was so much better started boosting at 1300 rpm and full boost at 2800,power was just under 320hp @1.3bar boost.This was on a 2.1 8v xflow tho.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Howdy all! I love when this thread gets updated! I have been reading through it and I have a few questions to ask about my motor. 

I have a 2.0L 16V bottom with 1.8L 16V head with ARP on double stacked metal headgaskets and a Autotech 260 cam with 440CC injectors. I am running a T25 that my Megasquirt, and MBC, currently will let run to 12 PSI, trying to get to 14-16. I am also using SAAB APC system for Knock detection.

My questions.
I don't seem to be making as much power as most of you, my fuel table is rock solid, but I fear my spark table is too conservative and kicking spark too far retarded under boost. I was wondering if anyone has their .MSQ I could look at for Spark timing and get a ball park for my motor.

I also am having trouble finding the right spark plugs. I am right now using BKR7E's gapped to .023 I have tried opening the gap and closing it as well as running BKR6E's, the BKR7E's seem to run the best at this gap. The BKR7E's seem to "foul" super easy.They look like they are firing correctly no soot black or white from detonation but after a hard drive i will get little misfires at idle that were not there an hour or so before.

My last question is how is the rev range looking on your guy's motors? I have awesome pull up to around 5500 then my engine just cannot breath, prob from tiny turbo, and it starts to peter out, so I shift and another surge of power till I am going uncomfortably fast, still I would love to get 7K RPM out of this motor, Building a bigger down pipe this summer to see how that helps.

Thanks a TON to anyone with insight! and as always I love everyone's motors!:beer:


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

I have a few posts that have details of my setup. I recently tuned my car to 225 whp at 9 psi so you may find my ignition timing table a good comparison. Look at the ignition table 2, not table 1. I'll let other guys advise on the flow of the t25 and whether that is causing your power to taper off above 5k. I have a t3/t4 with a .48 turbine and a 2.25" exhaust and power peak is at 6k and stays flat up to almost 7k.

Some pictures of the tunerstudio screens at the end of this album:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1023...4377177201?banner=pwa&authkey=CLLQuM2wwNflnQE


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is my most recent msq file makes around 300 just under. U can check.my.other threads for ny build specs there in.here somewhere also. 

I am only posting this msq for referance. I am not responable if u decide to.load it on ur car. But this was on the dyno. 

 https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B257DVM_C9IlUUtIbjBuN243SG8&usp=sharing  

from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> Here is my most recent msq file makes around 300 just under. U can check.my.other threads for ny build specs there in.here somewhere also.
> 
> I am only posting this msq for referance. I am not responable if u decide to.load it on ur car. But this was on the dyno.
> 
> ...


Gonna take a peek for myself :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B257DVM_C9IlUUtIbjBuN243SG8&usp=sharing

Oppps forgot to make it shared. Here you go


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me know what you think karman and tweeks is suggeste. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B257DVM_C9IlUUtIbjBuN243SG8&usp=sharing
> 
> Oppps forgot to make it shared. Here you go


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> Let me know what you think karman and tweeks is suggeste.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me know if u can't download it 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> Let me know if u can't download it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


I didn't get a chance last night, but it downloaded from my work PC :thumbup:


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone currently building a setup?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Anyone currently building a setup?


always


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Anyone currently building a setup?


OH my sweet babyJesus! I want that grill badge!


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Anyone currently building a setup?


can you post a close up of the master cylinders?? wana see whats going on there!! love your inlet pip e!!!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> can you post a close up of the master cylinders?? wana see whats going on there!! love your inlet pip e!!!


X2 very nice look like another project ill be adding 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Everyone running a OE long runner intake, any suggestions for venting the valve cover/head?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

thegave said:


> Everyone running a OE long runner intake, any suggestions for venting the valve cover/head?


I dont don't vent through valve cover at all I have the factory plastic vent on the font if the block venting to atmosphere. I pulled the vent apart packed with very course steel wool and have no problems 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

canadian_rabbit_16v said:


> can you post a close up of the master cylinders?? wana see whats going on there!! love your inlet pip e!!!


Remote mount brake fluid reservoirs, just mocked up. There will be a third for the clutch. Or I might buy a Tilton floor mounted pedal assembly I've been looking at. :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Just back from the dyno. made 18 more WHP and 40 more WTQ .The last time I dynode was 3/11 so a total of 510CHP and 433CTQ. very happy. the engine sang on the dyno for 3hours today. 20 pulls dial in {Less Timing} believe it or not. I pulled the boost tube off and did steady state pulls to dial in the correct timing for the motor combination. I started with -32BTDC from the last dyno session and ended up retarding it to -28BTDC to make the most power N/A 90whp 8.5:1. then checked the plugs perfect. I then plumbed the boost tube back on and made a few pulls adjusting the timing. I used to take off 16deg under the KPA modifier now only 10 at 256kpa and 12 at 305kpa again Plugs looked great, even at 11.8-12.0:1 A/F the plug are clean due to the correct timing AKA sweet spot. coolant temps 192F air intake temps 87F. this was on pump gas 92 octane at 28psi or 292kpa.

The motor is a VW ABA 83.5mm 8.5:1
H beam rods ARP bolts.
OEM stock 1.8 16v head w/ HD springs and TT268cams
GT3076 .63ar 44mmW/G 50mm BOV
1000cc inj's 65% duty cycle at full kick.
NGK BKRE7's .025 gap
I was making more power as I leaned it out. I still want to lean it a little more. 12.5-12.2 
is my target.
I will post the sheet and pics as soon as I upload them.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice work, congrats. 

However if I'm reading that correctly you're running 2 degrees more timing under boost then you were before.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

let's see before -32 minus -16 KPA = -16
-28 minus -12kpa = 16
on the data log I see 2 more degrees in the mid range 
but the top end is the same as before under boost.

the only changes from the last dyno is 

OEM 1.8 16v head this dyno
OEM 2.0 16v head last dyno

9lbs Flywheel This dyno
19lbs Flywheel last dyno

1000cc inj's 65% duty cycle this dyno
864cc inj's 90% duty cycle last dyno

added 1 gallon water/ice box to the I/C system this dyno

all else was the exact same as before including the dyno used.

old dyno sheet 4th gear pull 26psi









New dyno sheet 3rd gear pull 28psi


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

What 1000cc injectors do you use REPOMAN?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

If anybody is looking for 1000cc injectors contact me. I have brand new ID1000 (injector dynamics) available. Idled the car for 30 minutes on them and that's it!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

They are Delphi EV1 Low Impedance
:beer::beer:


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^^ Specs? Particularly your ignition system. Thanks.

...or what your specs will be


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

zylinderkopf said:


>


Another droppin Audi Coils :thumbup::thumbup:



fakename said:


> ^^^^ Specs? Particularly your ignition system. Thanks.
> 
> ...or what your specs will be


Audi TT 1.8t latest rev COP's, I'm running the same :thumbup:

Now if only someone would figure out cam position sensing opcorn:


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

So what do you guys have to trigger the coils? ABA blocks I think have crank sensors inside or something so I'm sure other blocks do that also mate to 16v heads. I'm new to the idea of individual coils and trying to gather information. Probably better threads to ask about it than this one, but as long as you guys are posting specs...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

fakename said:


> So what do you guys have to trigger the coils? ABA blocks I think have crank sensors inside or something so I'm sure other blocks do that also mate to 16v heads. I'm new to the idea of individual coils and trying to gather information. Probably better threads to ask about it than this one, but as long as you guys are posting specs...


ABA does have an internal trigger setup, I am running a custom trigger wheel on my crank pulley with a ford CPS.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Hey Chad do you any pics of your setup? trying to plan out mine.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Hey Chad do you any pics of your setup? trying to plan out mine.


me? sure - check out the link below.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Hey Chad do you any pics of your setup? trying to plan out mine.


Sure Mike, see sig(s) :laugh:



chadr said:


> me? sure - check out the link below.


:laugh:

:thumbup::thumbup:..................:beer:


----------



## bikertrash (Oct 1, 2009)

tdirs1 said:


> I used to use a 16g from a tommi mc evo 6,while it worked fine it didnt hit full boost till 4200rpm.I then changed it to a 16g from an evo 9,this was so much better started boosting at 1300 rpm and full boost at 2800,power was just under 320hp @1.3bar boost.This was on a 2.1 8v xflow tho.


Did you have a twin scroll manifold? That is much sooner than mine with a tdo5hr 16g, but I am not utilizing the twinscroll.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

fakename said:


> ^^^^ Specs? Particularly your ignition system. Thanks.
> 
> ...or what your specs will be


its going to run the 2.0t coils, which have had the rubber boots cut shorter. Everything is going to be controlled with Lugtronic.



fakename said:


> So what do you guys have to trigger the coils? ABA blocks I think have crank sensors inside or something so I'm sure other blocks do that also mate to 16v heads. I'm new to the idea of individual coils and trying to gather information. Probably better threads to ask about it than this one, but as long as you guys are posting specs...


I need to run a crank sensor with this setup, since i have a 9a block. 
034 motorsports makes one


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Another droppin Audi Coils :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2.0t coils are longer and do not require any modifications to the valve cover.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

zylinderkopf said:


> The 2.0t coils are longer and do not require any modifications to the valve cover.


indeed they are, I like mine sittin hellaflush


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Now if only someone would figure out cam position sensing opcorn:



This guy has the slickest cam position sensing solution I've seen to date. I'll probably be ripping this off at some point in the future. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5584360-From-Factory-to-Fancy-(EMS-Conversion)

Others have swapped the 4 window distributor wheel for another that lets you do cam position sensing.

-Alex


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

zylinderkopf said:


> The 2.0t coils are longer and do not require any modifications to the valve cover.


Really? How do they stay in there, don't the 1.8t's have some notch or something in the VC that keeps them snug.



Sr. Karmann said:


> indeed they are, I like mine sittin hellaflush


Any pics? Sorry if I've missed them in previous pages

Nvrmnd, found it here. I thought you meant that you were running the longer coils but they were more 'hellaflush.' Now I get it. Nice, looks great. Looking forward to seeing it boosted.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Dumb question sorry but advantages/benefits of COP?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

thegave said:


> Dumb question sorry but advantages/benefits of COP?


Cleaner, ability to fire independently timed and not wasted spark when I can monitor my cam timing 



fakename said:


> Really? How do they stay in there, don't the 1.8t's have some notch or something in the VC that keeps them snug.
> 
> Any pics? Sorry if I've missed them in previous pages
> 
> Nvrmnd, found it here. I thought you meant that you were running the longer coils but they were more 'hellaflush.' Now I get it. Nice, looks great. Looking forward to seeing it boosted.


looking forward to boost too, they fit very snug in the valve cover I honed, but will most likely fab up a tie down of sorts once boosted



20v_boost said:


> This guy has the slickest cam position sensing solution I've seen to date. I'll probably be ripping this off at some point in the future. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5584360-From-Factory-to-Fancy-(EMS-Conversion)
> 
> Others have swapped the 4 window distributor wheel for another that lets you do cam position sensing.
> 
> -Alex


It would, dizzy gizzy, but not on this one, I will check the link :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Pulled it out of the snow and mocked up my IC piping tonight. Small step closer. 









Sorry about the fuzzy pic.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

thegave said:


> Dumb question sorry but advantages/benefits of COP?


More time to charge the coils between sparks for more spark energy at higher rpm.

Less EMI. 

No wear items such as cap and rotor. 

Infinite range of ignition timing since rotor phasing is not an issue.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

But it can't be dizzy/4-window driven?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

no


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

No, you'd need a trigger wheel on the crank and 1 pulse off the cam. Some cars have trigger wheels on the cams but they're less accurate than a crank-mounted trigger wheel.

-Alex


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could have an equal length tubular ram style turbo manifold made? Looking to spend about $1000


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Does anyone know where I could have an equal length tubular ram style turbo manifold made? Looking to spend about $1000


 I do, but you would need your car and goodies here. Don't they offer some on ebay, one is cheap and cheaply made, the other IIRC was around $700


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nothing on ebay, and not really anything on major vendors sites. Im not looking for cheap either. I am looking for something that is high quality. I could provide a shell with an engine to build on if local in PA.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Does anyone know where I could have an equal length tubular ram style turbo manifold made? Looking to spend about $1000


 How brave are you? 
http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...hina-Exhaust-Manifold-for-Vw16V-NO56214-.html 

or 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-16V-stainless-turbo-manifold-T3-jetta-golf-/120921278091 

I know full-race makes a sweet one for 1.8T's but not for the 16V. 

I made my own out of schedule 10 stainless pipe elbows and such. I probably wouldn't do it again. At least not the same way. 

-Alex


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

20v_boost said:


> How brave are you?
> http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...hina-Exhaust-Manifold-for-Vw16V-NO56214-.html
> 
> or
> ...


 mY BUDDY GOT THE ONE OFF EBAy, gaaabage!!!!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Does anyone know where I could have an equal length tubular ram style turbo manifold made? Looking to spend about $1000


 I could as I still have the jig for mine, however it would really depend on time at this point. 

This one's built with 1.5" runners... and is equal length, and fits a MKI.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> I could as I still have the jig for mine, however it would really depend on time at this point.
> 
> This one's built with 1.5" runners... and is equal length, and fits a MKI.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Does anyone know where I could have an equal length tubular ram style turbo manifold made? Looking to spend about $1000


 google search on "fabrication shops in pennsylvania auto" shows this as one of the first hits... the name sounds familiar but I don't know anything about them personally. 

http://nothingleavesstock.com/


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ive sent Josh (NLS) an email. Jeebus I would gladly pay for you to build me one, however mine needs to fit a mk2, and I would need a wastegate port, I cant tell if yours has one or not. 
I was thinking about buying one of the Full race 1.8t manifolds and modifying it to fit a 16v flange. 

When I shopped around it was about $500 in materials to build one myself. Then Id have to find someone who could tig it all together/ back purge it.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes there's a reason equal length manifolds are $1000 plus dollars, materials alone is expensive as you've seen. 

It honestly would fit even better in a MKII as the downpipe setup is a lot easier to run in a MKII then a MKI. 

As for a WG port, yes there's one on there... just wasn't on there in the photo. I have a Tial 44 with V-band.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's the other one I was thinking of. Keep your eyes open in the forced induction & MKI classifieds :thumbup: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/turbo-manif...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f1e831a54


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Here's the other one I was thinking of. Keep your eyes open in the forced induction & MKI classifieds :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/turbo-manif...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f1e831a54


 May as well pick up some razor blades while you're at it because it won't be much long after that you will want to slice your wrists from pulling it off every two weeks to fix the cracks/breaks.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

jeebus said:


> may as well pick up some razor blades while you're at it because it won't be much long after that you will want to slice your wrists from pulling it off every two weeks to fix the cracks/breaks.


 maybe, but doesn't appear to be the cheep chinese knockoff


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> maybe, but doesn't appear to be the cheep chinese knockoff


 It's the material they are made of that makes it cheap... not the ethnicity of the person who made it.  Honestly that stuff is basically exhaust tubing, it WILL NOT stand up to heat it's going to be subjected too. 

Just trying to save you some grief.. I'd run a log style waaaay before running one of those.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> I'd run a log style waaaay before running one of those.


 Got one on my shelf awaiting


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Ihave a bbm log ill sell supr cheap. I got lots of parts to liquidate 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Racing the 16v Turbo this Saturday. 
Took the Corrado out for a 40 mile drive today. dialing in the freeway cruise and higher gear acceleration. runs great. drove to Deer Island and weighed the car. official weigh in is 2550lbs 
at the track I pull the passenger seat 45lbs and put the Rota's slicks on 22lbs ea. my ATS wheels are 45lbs ea. 
so total car weight at the track is 2460lbs add the driver 6'5" 300lbs so race weight is 2760lbs. 

After the drive today I pulled the plugs again to check them again timing is nailed. looks perfect.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Spot on, good luck this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> so total car weight at the track is 2460lbs add the driver 6'5" 300lbs so race weight is 2760lbs.
> 
> A


 Damn dood, really? Thought curb weight stock was around 2600 lbs


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Planning on going Lugtronics too. Jeebus, did you go with the ABA harness and Bosch Motorsport coil? Let us know how you like it. :thumbup:


 so I can run a 20v intake manifold on the 16v head without any modification? does it matter if its a 1.8 or 2.0 head?


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

Fabriccio said:


> so I can run a 20v intake manifold on the 16v head without any modification? does it matter if its a 1.8 or 2.0 head?


 one word covers this question.... 


NO 


but you can always make it work


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

you can make it work if you take the lower part of a 16v intake manifold cut it, and cut and weld a 1.8T intake manifold to it. 

I have heard it takes quite a lot of porting to make it match.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Yeah you're basically matching a round port to an oval port. 

-Alex


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> I could as I still have the jig for mine, however it would really depend on time at this point.
> 
> This one's built with 1.5" runners... and is equal length, and fits a MKI.


 Is it still going to be LHD specific if the runners are equal length? If you _do_ decide to make one for the other guy I would totally want one too if that makes things any easier for you, but I run RHD


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got one on my shelf awaiting


 How convenient!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

thegave said:


> Is it still going to be LHD specific if the runners are equal length? If you _do_ decide to make one for the other guy I would totally want one too if that makes things any easier for you, but I run RHD


 I can take photo's behind mine to give you an idea of clearance, we obviously don't have an abundance of RHD cars around for me to test fit.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> How convenient!


 mmmhmmm, but the crazy PO had it ceramic coated white :screwy: 

:laugh:............:beer:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> I can take photo's behind mine to give you an idea of clearance, we obviously don't have an abundance of RHD cars around for me to test fit.


 That would be great but only at your convenience. 

In any case consider me interested if you ever decide to make another one (or two).


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Count me in too man, I would seriously put a deposit down if you are for real


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> mmmhmmm, but the crazy PO had it ceramic coated white :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:............:beer:


 *primered white


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> *primered white


 Ah, the truth comes out :laugh:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ah, the truth comes out :laugh:


 Yea. The fine print on the back. You would think they would have that written across the front of the can! SMH


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Yea. The fine print on the back. You would think they would have that written across the front of the can! SMH


 :laugh:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Mk4 golf 4motion, 
2.0 ABF 
2E rods 
2e pistons with valve cutout s 
8:1 comp 
Std MLS head gasket 
Std bolts throught 
China t3t4 .63 turbo 
800cc/min inj 
Walbro 
Megasquirt 1 
Custom Sri (made by me) 
Volvo 3" throttle body 
Ford edis4 with ford coilpack 
22psi 
Pics or it never happened:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

REPOMAN said:


> The motor is a VW ABA 83.5mm 8.5:1
> H beam rods ARP bolts.
> OEM stock 1.8 16v head w/ HD springs and TT268cams
> GT3076 .63ar 44mmW/G 50mm BOV
> ...


 What pistons? Standard?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

A couple more pics of my inlet 
























And the engine with its O2M 6 speed 4x4 transmission


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chaffe said:


> And the engine with its O2M 6 speed 4x4 transmission


 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, 4x4


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everyone got this car running 2 months ago on MS3 

goods: 

9A pistons 
ABA re-bushed rods/block 
Precision 4341 57 Trim 7 psi right now 195whp/201ft-lbs dynojet 
Megasquirt 3 
Air/water IC 
02A AYK code trans w eurovan cable setup 

Dyno VIDEO:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

The power curve looks good. decent for that tiny turbo.. 
Nice works and a great looking Scirocco. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Sr. Karmann said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, 4x4


 It's a requirement! If you want to use all your horse power! Especially if its been raining!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

went to the dyno last week and was extremely disappointed in the out come. things went ok but we did not get close to my goal. we had a similar problem as last time we tuned last year but its at 22psi and not 19psi now. my conclusion is that is it the intank fuel pump i will be putting a walbro 255 in the tank by the end of the month and get back on the dyno. out come was 380whp and 356wtq  at 22.8psi very mad about these numbers here is a video i need to scan the sheets ill post my new sheets and the old ones to see the change but im still very upset about the results and will fix this problem and re-tune by june. heres the link haveing trouble posting it. 

http://youtu.be/0i0NbmteQXM


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

So what do you plan on gaining from changing the fuel pump at this point? Are you running out of fuel before you get to your max RPM or do you want to crank the boost some more and you're leaning out after 23psi? 

Adding a bigger pump and keeping your boost and RPM the same won't do anything for power, unless it's running lean preventing either of those things from happening. 

Still decent numbers for sure... however I don't know your setup so maybe it's not. lol


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

It's not upgrading the fuel pump I think.the intank pump is taking a ****. I have an 044 in a ie surge tank under the car. The fuel system holds fuel pressure fine untill we hit max boost then the pressure dropped to about 40psi. So I have a good feeling new intank will solve my issue. And will add a fuel pressure gauge. Have nit decided if I'm.going stock.pump or walbro intank. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

for 20psi depending on the setup. I.E. CFM of turbo and the VE of the intake/head/exhaust 
380whp are good numbers. 

I agree Jeebus. Do you have data logs showing the A/F? if they are steady then you are fine if it is 
loosing fuel pressure/volume you might have a failing pump or need larger fuel lines. 

The head/combustion chamber is only going to make x amount of hp according to how fast 
it moves the working gasses threw the combustion chamber. 
Increasing the compression, Relative or static will make more. 

If you haven't made the most power at a given RPM you need to advance/retard the timing until you peak. 

is your ECU pulling any timing for any reason? IAT/DET. 

What gas are you using. are you knock limited or are you knock limiting yourself? 
if not adjust the cylinder pressure by moving the ignition timing you will either peak due to VE at a given PSI or lift the head gasket with extreme psi and cylinder pressure if the Rods hold. 

Keep in mind leaner is meaner. I made more power as I leaned the A/F but you gotta be careful you narrow your tuning/timing window the more lean you are. leaner = more heat = more det potential 
Retard timing/late = more heat retained in the head/valves= more det potential. advance = early = less heat but more Pre Ignition potential./less power/ bent rods 
richer = less heat and safer tune. that's why a lot of tuners aim for 12.2:1 A/F under boost 
on my motor for every .5 A/F I made 30whp. 
I stopped at 12.7:1 I don't want to burn up a $600 set of pistons.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> I'm running a 35r if I remember correctly its the same size as a 6262 mine DBB and full spoil at 4200.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 A 35R will make 600whp. Crank the boost up. your going to need at least 35psi to get there.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Megasquirt ppl, what are you using for crank position sensor? Thanks, Rey


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

chaffe said:


> What pistons? Standard?


 JE 8.5:1 16v 20mm pins 

Had a good time at the track. took it easy on the launch and spun the tires for the first 60'. managed low 1.9 60' all day with 12 psi in the tires. I want to dead hook but I am afraid of 8psi without tubes and bead locks. 

ran a consistent 117mph from 12.3 to 12.7 made semi finals and lost to a 10.39 on a 10.39 dial. 
Drove to the track and drove home after the event and then to the local GTG that night. next races are back to back weekends the end of may and first weekend of June. 









Enjoy the video


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> on my motor for every .5 A/F I made 30whp.


 Very interesting info thanks. we're at similar power levels and I'm running crazy rich. Happy to be running Lugtronic this year, and can't wait to get back on the rollers. 

Hoping for a 10sec pass this year.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

10 seconds is quite a feet but at 1700lbs and over 450whp you should be close. 
Ryans Rabbit in the video I posted is only 325whp @ 1700lbs add driver 160lbs and runs 12.2 while 
spinning his slick on purpose due to OEM Axles.... He learned the hard way airing them down and breaking both axle out of the burnout box.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

In my quest for a equal length tubular manifold I came across JDL Designs. They make a manifold for the 1.8t which seems to be of high quality, with good reviews. I contacted them and they said they could make one for a 16v that would be almost identical to the 1.8t one for $899 shipped. Also comes with a lifetime warranty. Ill be ordering one this weekend, Ill let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

My best is 11.7 at 125mph on 22"s with about 8psi in the tires. 

The car make 400whp at 20psi. Boost on pretty much all my 11 sec passes that day looked something like this. 

1st - 10psi 
2nd- 15psi 
3rd - 15psi 
4th - 16-20 psi... could not get it to stay at 20psi. 

Needless to say I know 10's is still very far off for me, but it's always good to have a goal.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My wife made me reevaluate my goal. it used to be 11's now it is WIN!. So I pulled it back a little and run consistent finished 4th out of 25 the first time out. next time I am in for the Win. 

Bragging rights 10 seconds is huge. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> My wife made me reevaluate my goal. it used to be 11's now it is WIN!. So I pulled it back a little and run consistent finished 4th out of 25 the first time out. next time I am in for the Win.
> 
> Bragging rights 10 seconds is huge.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Congrats, I don't race enough to be consistent that's my issue. I only have about 15 passes in total at the strip in my life.  I have to agree with your last sentence, especially since the only imports down here running 10's are all Honda's, and believe it or not there's only about a half a dozen of them. So it'd be a nice goal for sure. 

10's this year as a FWD car... but the real goal is 10's on street tires when it's AWD.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice! 

I am fortunate, I get to witness Aarons 8 second passes this year. He wants me to mount a Go Pro on my Corrado facing forward so he can get a good shot of him flying by me at the end of the track at 175mph and deploying his chutes. 

I can't wait. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Awesome, can't wait to see him it. So much work in that thing over the past winter. 

We've been heading down to Imports vs Domestics to take in the sights the past few years and it's honestly surreal how quick/fast some of these cars are going. Hoping to see Todd hit 8's in his MKIII this year. However to see a FWD all motor Honda run 9's hurts the heart. lol.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

elRey said:


> Megasquirt ppl, what are you using for crank position sensor? Thanks, Rey


 Standard ABF pulley machined to 36-1 on the inside for EDIS4, vw crank sensor on custom made bracket.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just out of curiosity Aaron that used to own Euronation back in the day? Haven't talked to him in forever. If not the same person then another Aaron building fast cars out that way. 



REPOMAN said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am fortunate, I get to witness Aarons 8 second passes this year. He wants me to mount a Go Pro on my Corrado facing forward so he can get a good shot of him flying by me at the end of the track at 175mph and deploying his chutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

clove911 said:


> Just out of curiosity Aaron that used to own Euronation back in the day? Haven't talked to him in forever. If not the same person then another Aaron building fast cars out that way.


 I don't know anything about Euronation but I am referring to Aaron Crosley's Audi CQ 
800 AWHP 2.0 20v turbo w/ sequential shifter. he ran 9.3 155mph last year on a OEM trans w/ dog gears. this yeas 200-300 lbs lighter and a Sequential shifter. 

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24050 
This build thread will give you an idea of the Blood Seat and Massive amount of money it takes to go 8's. 




 
BTW I painted that beast.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

im not sure why the dyno sheets scans are so light hope there redible. heres the album link if they are not visible clearly 
https://picasaweb.google.com/116501466180091945266/CarSpecs?authuser=0&feat=directlink 

old dyno 308whp 

















ign map 308whp 


















ign map 380whp 









dyno pull 6 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...h9g/s640/DYNO6.msl%20582013%20120156%20PM.jpg 

dyno pull 7 








dyno pull 8


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

here is a link to the data logs you would need megalogviewer to see them 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B257DVM_C9IlNW9FQnh6MTdlNkE&usp=sharing 

you can see on the data logs how the injectors (rc1000) go above 100+ duty cycle on the when the fuel pressure is lost. we did not get to spin to motor all the way to 7800rpm with fear of loosing to much fuel. once we hit this problem we basically stopped tuning we smoothed somethings out and then went and street tuned to try and clean up normal driving and get better then 12MPG. haven't driven car much since tune going to do some work on it when i have some time started having a cooling system issue 2 days after tuning i think t stat is stuck half way open. as well i will be puling the intank to see what the problem is. i might just put a new stock pump in the tank on account all it has to do is feed my ie surge tank with 044 in it. unless i can get a walbro intank cheaper ill probably put a walrbo i would rather use a stock intank so i do not get teh starvation issue at 1/4 tank.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

chaffe said:


> Standard ABF pulley machined to 36-1 on the inside for EDIS4, vw crank sensor on custom made bracket.


 I want to do the exact same thing! Can you post some pictures of your setup? Which crank sensor? A VR sensor right?

-Alex


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I looked at your log file and I noticed bit.7 and bit.8 turning on and off during the pull. Depending on your firmware this could mean MAP based AE and Fuel cut which would explain why your PW varies so much. You might want to try raising the MAPdot threshold. Unfortunately it won't help with your 125% duty cycle!

-ALex


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Different Aaron but holly crap what an amazing car. GLad I asked just to get the links lol


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey,some body asked for some pic's of my friends MR-2 tranny swap on a mk2 gti many posts back, sorry for the delay, when I visit him or didn't have my camera or cel was dead...now he is doing a STI tranny swap to his gti it will be awd soon. Crapy cel pic's:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

chilledOUTmk1 said:


> In my quest for a equal length tubular manifold I came across JDL Designs. They make a manifold for the 1.8t which seems to be of high quality, with good reviews. I contacted them and they said they could make one for a 16v that would be almost identical to the 1.8t one for $899 shipped. Also comes with a lifetime warranty. Ill be ordering one this weekend, Ill let you guys know how I like it.


What's the turn around?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What tires r the 400+whp corrados I have to run 17" wheels to clear my brakes my wheels are 17x7.5 Im looking for basicly slicks with a few tread lines in them. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> What tires r the 400+whp corrados I have to run 17" wheels to clear my brakes my wheels are 17x7.5 Im looking for basicly slicks with a few tread lines in them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Check out yoko and just saw toyo had a good selection of some sticky stuff, I've got Yoko Parada Spec-II's, LOVE them


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

*87 scirocco turbo build*

Hey everyone this will be my first vw build im doing a 2.0 (aba) i think cuz its outta passat with a 1.8 head id like to know everything ill need to run my goal of 400hp at the crank also which version of megasquirt i should run, ive heard ms only tunes up to 21 psi is this true thx for the help guys.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Your info is a little off ms can support anything u want to throw at it. More boost u just need to get the map daddy sensor installed thats good to 4 bar. And 400whp is not as easy as it it is to type. You can look at my build thread and I'm only at 380 whp repoman is in the 500+whp ill catch up to.him.once my fueling issue is fixed. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Ok thx man i just wanted to get that bit sorted out i wanna run 8:5:1 comp, with forged rod and pistons and stock crank is there a ball park number for power i can run with that reliably im happy over 300whp?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not saying don't go for it IRS a fun and pain full process. I don't know what ur budget is but it it a pricy path getting to 400whp

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Well my budget it 10gs anf i have the skill and pacients to do it properly so im willing.


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

I should prob add that thats 10gs before the turbo kit!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Well u should be good when i get some time tomorrow ill write a post of mistakes I made to help u out. And things to look into. That I would have changed. And I can help with ms questions been through that hell also . If u get a Chance check my build out it hasn't been updated lately there's post in.here I.made ill get a decent parts list together for u. Tomorrow

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

And i might be doing some parting here soon unfortunately. But I'm buying a house right now so I might start parting my car out to free up some cash. If I get enough interst in parts ill part it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Ok thank u much appreciated and one more question with ur fuel issue what can u buildhandle power wise?


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Yeah lmk id prob be interested in ur whole ms system


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

My build will make 600whp when and if I.fix the.fuel issue my intank.pump is on it last leg I think and can't keep up. Last tune I made 380whp dyno sheets r above with more details. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

So with my $ budget do u think i could push more than 400whp?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Rhysscirocco said:


> So with my $ budget do u think i could push more than 400whp?


Yes. under 7500 for all good stuff.
you can make it on OEM 16v head 1.8 or 2.0
You will need at least 82lbs inj's EV14 are the best.
at least a 044 pump
APR fasteners ALL
I make over 400whp w/ BBM's T3 Log exhaust manifold
A short runner intake manifold is needed I used BBM's 80mm BOMB 
A Large flowing T/B
A Large flowing exhaust 
A good Intercooler setup
3071R 300-400whp
3076r 400-500WHP
3582R 500-600WHP
38mm or larger Waste gate
a Good BOV
A fully programmable ECU 
Forged Rods if you want reliability above 400whp
I use H beam rods w/ARP2000
a Good set of Forged piston JE not Ross crap.
lower comp ratio for pump gas usage.
A GOOD machine shop for machine work 
balance the Crank/Flywheel/Pressure Plate.
Don't use aluminum crank pulley use a harmonic balanced crank pulley
Don't get to aggressive or passive on the ignition timing.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> Yes. under 7500 for all good stuff.
> you can make it on OEM 16v head 1.8 or 2.0
> You will need at least 82lbs inj's EV14 are the best.
> at least a 044 pump
> ...


All of this and one more thing... 

Lots of patience.


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Ok thanks alot for the intel BIG help !


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

that list is solid to get you started. thank you guys for picking up where i left off. ill be making the destitution in the next week or 2 if im parting my car. ill post in here if i do. but any kind of question post um here or pm me im always willing to help out. what car are u building in.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

How much boost are you guys running to achieve those numbers?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm, so many pushing those short runners :/
Think it'd be simple enough to push 350ish using an oem 50mm?


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Im building it for an 87 rocco (red) mint super clean. I love it id post a pic but im tryna figure out how lol


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

prometheus_ said:


> Hmm, so many pushing those short runners :/
> Think it'd be simple enough to push 350ish using an oem 50mm?


Throttle bodies usually get in the way of plumbing, and or they cost waaay too much.

Good luck finding one also.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a scirocco manifold (standard size) that will be getting hogged out shortly, plumbing should be alright


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

We've made 325whp with the oem 50mm manifold with a PT5252 turbo.
12.1:1 comp and 12psi boost. can only run high octane vp110


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys so im picking up my engine tommorow, after i strip it bare and paint the block etc.. Where should i start for ordering parts to put on? Thx


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> We've made 325whp with the oem 50mm manifold with a PT5252 turbo.
> 12.1:1 comp and 12psi boost. can only run high octane vp110


I'm pretty sure I'm settled on running a Turbonetics TN450.
I've got an ABA16v w/ 8.5:1 comp, tubular turbo manifold, and hoping for 20lbs at least.

I really want dat oem+ look


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I run 23+psi everyday I basically daily the car is holding fine. Like 5000k on the motor no problems 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That PT5252 is small but at higher comp ratio it makes good power.
I would go to a bigger turbo then the 5252 for lower comp ratio.
A more efficient turbo will produce more CFM with less heat. that is were the power is.
a properly matched turbo to your head flow/power goals and rpm range is the most important
purchase you will make. it will make or break your build goals.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Help me out guys currently running a precision gt3561e and I'm looking to upgrade. 

Can someone help me compare what I have now to the 5858 or the 6262?

Looking for something with a little less lag but can still make good power without running out of steam in higher rpms.

I run a aba16v, completely built with a polished 9a crank, je 9:1 pistons and scat rods.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

For 400-500whp on a 16v power band the GT or GTX 3076r is a great turbo.
The PT 5858 is a good match for the 16v also. your cam will also have a great effect on where you make your power. 
262 is a good bottom end and good mid range cam.
268 is a great mid range and good top end cam.
276 is a good mid range and great top end cam.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I run stock cams:/


----------



## readytosoar (Dec 9, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Check out yoko and just saw toyo had a good selection of some sticky stuff, I've got Yoko Parada Spec-II's, LOVE them


spec 2's are great. My last 6 sets have been. anything is a 200 tread will wear faster but a cheaper alternative is Dunlop dereza(sp) they are awesome aswell.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

readytosoar said:


> Dunlop dereza(sp) they are awesome aswell.


I think my buddy runs those on his boosted R :thumbup:


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just ordered a plug and play Lugtronics setup, so hyped!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Any movement on the JDL mani?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Never ended up getting one. After I get my setup up and running Ill be getting one.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

REPOMAN said:


> Yes. under 7500 for all good stuff.
> *you can make it on OEM 16v head 1.8 or 2.0*
> You will need at least 82lbs inj's EV14 are the best.
> at least a 044 pump
> ...


 Doesn't the 16v head suck at airflow by default?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

thegave said:


> Doesn't every VW head suck at airflow by default?


 Correction


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

thegave said:


> Doesn't the 16v head suck at airflow by default?





Jeebus said:


> Correction


 :screwy::screwy::screwy: 

Best flowing head VW produced, 8v crossflow was good too


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Say what you will.. but the best flowing head is currently the new 2.0T's, but it still pales in comparison to say a Honda head. I'm pretty sure a K series head flows around 300cfm out of the box. The most I've seen out of a heavily ported 16v heads is 225cfm... :facepalm:. lol.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

My 16v was ~245 intake, ~209 exhaust (tricks in the exhaust port) - but I didn't know anything back then and the car made no power (536 whp) 

Currently: 

Unported 1.8t head: 
Joel Brown: 934 whp / 743 wtq 900+ from 6100 to 8300 rpm 








Car ran [email protected] 

Todd Pavics: [email protected] mph, power to weight says 830+ whp 

Unported 16v head: 
Todd Pavics: 700 whp 38 psi (boost was held to only 28 psi at 6,000) 








Car ran [email protected] 

Unported VR6 head: 
Tim Mullen: [email protected] mph, power to weight says 879 whp 

Cliff notes: 
Air Flow Schmair Flow , lol


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

tl;dr if you push it, the air will flow? 

but better flow gives you the same power for less boost?


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

*16vT idle woes*

Not sure if this belongs in the G60 forum because of digifant, or 16v engine forum, or a diff post but this thread seems to be chock full of great 16vT info. lmk if I need to move the post, thanks!

16vT fresh build

KKK26, digifant1 w/ bbm stage 4 chip...#42 injectors 3.5bar fpr
head is p/p light lifters, hd springs, titanium etc etc 268 cams.

car idles smooth for a bit then begins to hunt at idle (~1k), then drops once to ~800rpm and 'kicks' to 1100 and settles back to a smooth 1k. Repeats over and over. The hunt is very shallow, in other words, maybe 50-100rpm difference in hunting. It sounds like the ecu is over compensating, then under compensating slightly over and over. The hunting lasts for 10 seconds to 30 seconds before the 'kick' up and then back to a brief smooth idle and then right into the hunting again.

The ISV is from a G60, seems to be working fine, I'm almost 100% sure I have no vacuum leaks as all hoses were triple checked. fuel psi is at ~45psi. vacuum is at 18inHg. wideband says the afr is around 11.7-12 and the numbers hunt with the idle. I'm using an oem 3 wire o2 sensor to the ecu. injectors were cleaned and tested working, plugs look great, all changing colors about halfway down the single prong. plus are copper gaped at .25

car idles ok, and when i crack the throttlebody (obd1 w/ custom mounted idle/wot switches) and a bypass hose (1/8 npt nipple) it revs great but i hear a random very low 'cough' vibration..like a misfire?

car's timing was set to stock as per the internet instructions posted everywhere 6deg btdc at 2250rpm w/ blue disconnec etc etc.

any ideas what to check for to get rid of this hunting at idle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

big_hot_tamale said:


> Not sure if this belongs in the G60 forum because of digifant, or 16v engine forum, or a diff post but this thread seems to be chock full of great 16vT info. lmk if I need to move the post, thanks!
> 
> 16vT fresh build
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like a vac leak. Bypass the ISV and report back


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sounds to me like a vac leak. Bypass the ISV and report back


I'll have to figure out a way to do a pressure test, as I'm almost certain there is no vacuum leak. The ISV is hooked up to the intake manifold, with an open air K&N filter on the intake side. Bypass it how? The car struggled to idle until I added the ISV into the mix.

While there are a lot of vacuum lines, each one is run independently, and they are all secured very well.

IC piping before t-body
--------------------------
line to Tial wastegate side, other wastegate line (rear/top)open to atmosphere
line to intake manifold as a t-body bypass (idle screw substitute) since the obd1 vr6 tbody doesn't have any means of letting air past the venturi.

intake manifold -has a godspeed vacuum manifold welded on the end w/ all this connected
----------
line to brake booster with check valve (1/2" hose)
ISV w/ check valve so i don't loose boost (19mm hose)
line to ecu (1m) (silicone)
line to boost gauge (silicone)
line to fpr (silicone)
line to bov (silicone)

the idle bypass line is just after the G60 copot, so it should sense a little air moving past it, if that even matters.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

big_hot_tamale said:


> I'll have to figure out a way to do a pressure test, as I'm almost certain there is no vacuum leak. The ISV is hooked up to the intake manifold, with an open air K&N filter on the intake side. Bypass it how? The car struggled to idle until I added the ISV into the mix.


Plug the port, don't plug or unplug the ISV unless the batt is disconnected, let the car come up to temperature and see what happens.

Also, you can clear the ECU by holding the pos and neg together for 30 seconds.

Just tossing out some ideas for ya :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Progress:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sp_golf said:


> Progress:


Is this an audio thread now ..............:laugh:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Basically no progress to speak of, it's either no time or not enough budget for the car, will post up the dyno sheet once I tune it.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Made it back to the dyno the other day... on the hottest day of the year here I managed to crack my 500whp cherry. 










Here's a couple videos of a couple pulls. 

500whp Pull





A couple different angles... these would be in the mid 400's


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah ya did! Time to update your signature :thumbup:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

:what:
:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> Made it back to the dyno the other day... on the hottest day of the year here I managed to crack my 500whp cherry.


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone have a digi 1 ecu fs?

Taptalk 4


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Repoman and jebus. What fuel pump.is in your tank. I'm.having fuel problems and can't brake 400whp. Lose fuel pressure. I have stock in tank feeding a 044 in an ie surge tank. Under the car. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I have a MKI... there's no pump in the tank. It's gravity fed setup. 

Now saying that because I want to track the car more this year (road coarse) I added a surge tank as the MKI fuel setup is infamous for starvation under right hand turns. 

Now the setup is, gravity feed Walbro 255 (I could have used an OE pump here but the Walbro's are cheap). The walbro 255 feeds the surge tank where I have a single Bosch 044. 

This still isn't a redundant setup yet so I'll be changing it all again when the car is AWD.


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

Is anyone running a MK1 or MK2 with a O2O tans? I am having trouble finding a turbo manifold for my 16vt I am building that puts the wastegate in a different location besides right about the shift arm that bolts to the steering rack...so that piece of linkage hits the wastegate! I have searched all over and cant find one where the wastegate is not right above that besides a tubular manifold! Any info would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

vw_16v_scirocco said:


> Is anyone running a MK1 or MK2 with a O2O tans? I am having trouble finding a turbo manifold for my 16vt I am building that puts the wastegate in a different location besides right about the shift arm that bolts to the steering rack...so that piece of linkage hits the wastegate! I have searched all over and cant find one where the wastegate is not right above that besides a tubular manifold! Any info would be appreciated! Thanks


I ran a log style manifold on my first setup with an 020 trans. However it was a built SS log manifold I got from Boost Factory waaay back which had the waste gate over enough to clear everything. 

Now saying that, I did just finish building a 16V Turbo MKII Scirocco for a customer with a Bahn Brenner cast manifold and an 020 trans. You are correct, it 100% hit's however I just used an adapter flange to rotate the waste gate... problem solved. 

Two options. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...oduct_Code=ATP-FLS-025&Category_Code=ATP-FLS1

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1022_1123_1155&products_id=1578


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> I ran a log style manifold on my first setup with an 020 trans. However it was a built SS log manifold I got from Boost Factory waaay back which had the waste gate over enough to clear everything.
> 
> Now saying that, I did just finish building a 16V Turbo MKII Scirocco for a customer with a Bahn Brenner cast manifold and an 020 trans. You are correct, it 100% hit's however I just used an adapter flange to rotate the waste gate... problem solved.
> 
> ...



the shift arm hits the body of the wastegate not the flange...so idk if turning it would help at all?
here is the manifold and wastegate I am trying to run...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I use a OEM in tank pump and the 034 Surge tank with a new 044 pump.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Bbm ss log manifold I have one I'd sell it needs the wastegate port welded it cracked sell it cheap. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I had to shave a little bit off the arm, and it's close, but it fits. 

Made 307whp first trip to the dyno.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Album link: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/116501466180091945266/CarParts 

--
via http://bit.ly/picasa_tool


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Repoman our set up is the same but I'm having big fuel issues maybe a new stick intank will fix it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Repoman our set up is the same but I'm having big fuel issues maybe a new stick intank will fix it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


What size injectors, and FPR?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm wondering if there's a way to eliminate the in tank and just have the 044 pull the weight. No intank pump 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm wondering if I coukd delete the intank all together and just let the 044 syfine out the tank 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Rc 1000. Areomotive fpr. I hold pressure till 23psi then it drops under 30. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I ran my 044 by itself last year and it was gravity fed only. However I did not run it over 400whp at that level. 

You can't use the 044 as a sucker pump, it needs to be fed in some way. 

What size lines are you using?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Ss -6 return and feed 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

All sounds legit. 

Do you happen to have a fake 044 pump?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

No its a real one. Im 90% positive its a failing in tank. Just don't want to throw parts at it untill I check everything 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Siemens 1000cc I use 3/8 feed lines and 5/16 return 3.0 bar FPR.

Before I added my surge tank my old OEM intake pump seized. I burned a head gasket at the track because of it. after I fixed the head and gasket I started it up and the old in tank pump caught fire.
That's what convinced me to go with the surge tank. It relieves any pressure off the in tank pump. it is only a prime pump for the surge tank.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

ewillard said:


> No its a real one. Im 90% positive its a failing in tank. Just don't want to throw parts at it untill I check everything
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


You can test the intank pump by priming it into a tub or a jar or something. Specs are in the Bentley. But pull it and check the weird looking hose that connects the pump to the pump housing, mine had a small leak and was pumping fuel right back into the tank. Checked it 3 times before I finally noticed.



REPOMAN said:


> ...I started it up and the old in tank pump caught fire.


Holy S***! How did your car not explode?!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

fakename said:


> Holy S***! How did your car not explode?!


The Race Gods were smiling on me that day. When you live in a condo overlooking the river the neighbors get a little jumpy when there is a race car around. The neighbors came running with a fire extinguisher and saved my bacon.

:beer:opcorn::beer:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well you can finally add me to the list. Tuned today. Specs and more photos tomorrow




And the grand finale (professional driver on a closed course)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp57ItKnRLo


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally got some work done


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

sam.83gti said:


> Well you can finally add me to the list...


You're going to have to change your signature too :thumbup:

In for specs...


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry for the delay on specs but I my question for everyone is, anyone having cooling issues with their 16vt. I am running a non overflow stock mk1 rabbit radiator. a proper shroud with a 12" 1500 cfm slim fan. I have tried it both pushing and pulling but to no avail. Cruising temps are good but stop and go traffic is not an option. only changes to cooling system are a capped overflow tank port from metal coolant pipe to heater core and looped coolant hoses which used to go to the stock oil cooler. any suggestions? another fan?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I wa was having the same problem in.my corrado and it drive me nuts. Replaced everything water pump. Tstat fan switchs etc. And in the e.d it was the simplest fix. My one coolent hose had riped right where a clamp was very small rip and I.could hear it or see it even with it up to temp. Or over heating. New house and I stay at a kool 195 almost always. If I.start doing hard pulls ill git 218. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

hmmm, how did you end up finding it and which one was it?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine was the upper rad house the split was right near the flange off the head. I found it after it must have split more and I extremely over heated i got lucky I didn't blow it up. My oil touched almost 300* untill I started cooling it with the hose on the oil pan. But it was blowing a super fine mist of steam that I finally could see it The split would only present it self when the system was pressurized. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you guys use the heat exchanger? 

Taptalk 4


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

sam.83gti said:


> sorry for the delay on specs but I my question for everyone is, anyone having cooling issues with their 16vt. I am running a non overflow stock mk1 rabbit radiator. a proper shroud with a 12" 1500 cfm slim fan. I have tried it both pushing and pulling but to no avail. Cruising temps are good but stop and go traffic is not an option. only changes to cooling system are a capped overflow tank port from metal coolant pipe to heater core and looped coolant hoses which used to go to the stock oil cooler. any suggestions? another fan?


I'm using the stock mk1 small radiator with single fan, with pressure cap, the one that's designed to not run with an overflow tank. But, I added a 16v expansion tank anyway. I just got a piece of pipe, drilled and tapped a hole and put a brass npt nipple in it, cut the upper rad hose, and slipped it in the middle w/ 2 hose clamps and ran a hose form the nipple to the expansion tank nipple, then ran the bottom of the tank down to the hose that meeta up with the driver's side head flange (like the 16v scirocco does it). I also eliminated my heater core hoses since I'm in texas, but anywhere north of the mason/dixon I'd say leave it, plus it holds more coolant that way. No problems yet.

Did you block any part of the rad with an oil cooler or intercooler maybe? Do you still have the a/c condenser thing blocking it I don't, and only have a small part of the passenger side blocked by the oil cooler radiator.

Do you have the low thermostat switch? low temp fan switch?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

Just got my build started and trying to figure out this belt issue.



It runs but is about a rib and a half out, as shown. Bonesaw was saying something about a g60 waterpump pulley has ribs?


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

install a 1,8 8v mk3 pulley .


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Try flipping that water pump pulley around or used a VR6 pulley 
or put shims behind the bolts to make it line up.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Question for you ABA16v lot; 
What coolant hardpipe are you guys using, standard ABA?


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Im using the 1.8 8v one.. I eliminated the heat exchanger

Taptalk 4


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

zylinderkopf said:


> Just got my build started and trying to figure out this belt issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It runs but is about a rib and a half out, as shown. Bonesaw was saying something about a g60 waterpump pulley has ribs?


 did you shave the harmonic balancer 1/4 in. ? that what i think is happeneing


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

does it fit any better with the water pump pulley flipped around?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking for a trigger wheel setup that goes with INA's abf serpentine setup!

Any ideas?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Looking for a trigger wheel setup that goes with INA's abf serpentine setup!
> 
> Any ideas?


 034 maybe? 




L33t A2 said:


> does it fit any better with the water pump pulley flipped around?


 I haven't tried anything yet. I'm waiting for a usb cable so i can check my temp before running anything. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lumpan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, i thought i would share my little car. 
16v G60 02M from Sweden. 
Please disregard the complete lack of finish, we had a really tight deadline for the 2013 Bugrun meet. 
Finished the same day as departure after, 13 hour of sleep in 7 days :screwy: 

Specs. 
1.8 16v 
83mm JE-pistons 9.0CR 
SCAT-rods 
orginal crank (ca 280.000km) :screwy: 
ARP hardware al around 
Stock cams 
precision 5557 turbo 
Manifolds by Milberg/Stahlherz 
38mm TIAL WG 
Rosenqranz blowoff valve 
Autronic SM4 
bosch 1680 injectors 
1.8T coils. 
Ethanol 85 

Enginebay 









Dyno pull 




 
I cant find the dynosheet right now, but 492 whp and 535 wNm 

Timeslip on 2nd fastest run 









Trackrun 




 
Hope to move in to the 10s next year, when i get some more seat-time.. was hard to get it right without revcounter, shiftlight, speedometer etc. 
Alot of revlimit-driving  
/ Erik


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Picked up a trans + diff on Monday 
I have a bit of a hiccup now...

I have an ABF (homemade) waterneck, which coolant hose are you guys running down to the waterpump? I'm not running the OEM oil cooler (will run aftermarket w/ a rad), so I have no clue what I should be running. Standard ABA or something custom? :screwy:


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

lumpan said:


> Hi, i thought i would share my little car.
> 16v G60 02M from Sweden.
> 
> I cant find the dynosheet right now, but 492 whp and 535 wNm


 Those are big boy numbers :thumbup: 
I'm a little confused though, 16v g60? Is it the block from a G60?


----------



## lumpan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi. 
Yeah numbers fine, still some to gain from cam-timing and boost. 
The car started life as a G60, thats it. A bit confusing i agree.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Blew headgasket last week racing and beating a cbr 600. But now its time to put a new head and make some big boy numbers. 

Who's got a serious port and polished 16v head laying around time for a fresh head. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

*Jeebus*, are you still running a catch can that drains back into your block breather? If so, how does that work for you? I'm pretty sure that was your setup but if not, sorry for calling you out. Thanks.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

fakename said:


> *Jeebus*, are you still running a catch can that drains back into your block breather? If so, how does that work for you? I'm pretty sure that was your setup but if not, sorry for calling you out. Thanks.


Yes sir, works awesome, another one of those "so happy I did this" items. I never have to deal with any oil mess any more. The head, and block vent to the same catch can, I have a small baffle in it to help prevent oil from blowing straight out the filters. 

Thats' pretty much it.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeebus said:


> Yes sir, works awesome, another one of those "so happy I did this" items. I never have to deal with any oil mess any more. The head, and block vent to the same catch can, I have a small baffle in it to help prevent oil from blowing straight out the filters.
> 
> Thats' pretty much it.


Nice! I might have to try a similar setup to that. My can leaks all over my bay and is a pita to empty. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

updated pulled head today. was more then a headgasket melts a valve and my pistons are pitted really bad so its looking like my simple head swap and head gasket job is going to turn into new set of pistons. 

let me know what you guys think. im a little confused why so much destruction. AFR was never leaner then 13.5







































i have a new head sitting ready to go on but i dont trust these pistons. im thinking two options put it back together and turn boost down to 19psi and run it so i can make H20i. then do a full rebuild over the winter. or replace pistons while motor is still in the car. and most likely miss h2oi. 

would also like recommendations on what pistons to go with this time. the current ones are wossners 9:1. might go back to 8.5:1 not sure. my motor is ABF 159mm rods 21mm wrist pins


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Aside from the melted valve, I would say you either rev'd that thing way to high without the proper springs, or your mechanical timing was off. 

If your timing was out then your tune is way off also, which would easily blow a gasket and melt parts.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I only rev to 7500 autotech springs. 

Now timing I have mechanical timing set to 0* and i allow megasquirt to control timing completely. Perhaps that is not how I should set it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually rev only to 7200 thats what rev limiter is set at 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Are you 100% sure your mechanical timing is set to zero?

There's only a couple of reasons valves would hit pistons.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

O you are talking valve timing. Ign timing is set to 0*. Motor timing I set with factory marks. There's a chance it could be out. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Broken cam keyway.
Ignition timing burnt valve
Lean hot spot bad injector
Detonation
Etc Etc
:beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> Broken cam keyway.
> Ignition timing burnt valve
> Lean hot spot bad injector
> Detonation
> ...


:banghead::banghead::banghead:.........


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll be finishing the tear down and ordering new pistons. In the next two weeks. I have a fresh 1.8 head with a little p &p. I need to put my valve train in it and its ready. . My first 1.8 head I have alqways used 2l heads well see I I can tell the difference. 


Now I am going to step my plugs back a lot I would rather melt $10 plugd over my head and pistins. My plugs didnt even look bad. They where vet dark drown. So.I'm still a little confused on this destruction. I wish I had been logging when it happened. 
And I'm useing a diffrent tunner. I need to find the best ms tuner that knows megasquirt

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> I'll be finishing the tear down and ordering new pistons. In the next two weeks. I have a fresh 1.8 head with a little p &p. I need to put my valve train in it and its ready. . My first 1.8 head I have alqways used 2l heads well see I I can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> Now I am going to step my plugs back a lot I would rather melt $10 plugd over my head and pistins. My plugs didnt even look bad. They where vet dark drown. So.I'm still a little confused on this destruction. I wish I had been logging when it happened.
> ...


Damn guys, making me glad I'm not mobile in mine at the moment :laugh:

This sukks man, sorry to hear .....:beer::beer:

Looking for pro's at MS, try Paul (need_a_VR6), Jeff (Prof315) and the guys over at spitfireefi.com :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Ordering pistons this week. What's everyones options on comp ratio. I'll go as low as 8.5:1 or as high as 11:1 thoughts and concerns 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> Ordering pistons this week. What's everyones options on comp ratio. I'll go as low as 8.5:1 or as high as 11:1 thoughts and concerns
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


I was going for 9.5 when I built mine (ended up with around 9), seems like a lot of folks are leaning toward higher comp ratios these days, 8.5 would probably be more forgiving, but have seen people boosting 11.5's, gotta keep an ultra close watch on detonation, sensitive knock control...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Mines 9.5... however we have crappy gas here. If you have E85 or plan on running lots of race fuel I would go higher for sure.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It's safer to make hp with boost over compression.

so decide what you are building for. 

I have tuned a 9a 12.5:1 w/pt5252 at 15psi made 325whp
it runs VP110 only and has a Water Ice box I/C. it only runs the 1/4 mile.

I have the GT3076R at 8.5:1 and make 425whp @ 26psi.
this is pump gas 92 octane.
It Maintains temps driving in cross town traffic 3 hours at a time But on Track days
we add vp110 to keep the fuel steady in hot conditions and the boost turned up to 30psi
Icing the Intake manifold/Fuel Rail and I/C in between rounds keeps the motor temps in check when racing hard in 90+ deg weather. 
There is a lot to running a big turbo and big boost. 
The fuel lines must be kept cool for both the obvious fire reasons, but also to avoid tuning issues with a varying fuel density. Also if the fuel is allowed to get too hot, it can cause vapor lock issues at the inlets of very high flow pumps. this of course leads to lean cylinders, Heat retention in the valve seats then detonation. 


9.0:1 is popular and so is 10.0:1 comp ratio turbo setups but I wouldn't go that high on a daily driver unless I had a ECU w/ KNOCK CONTROL which is why OBD2 cars have the higher comp ratios factory.

My .02
:beer:opcorn::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

THANKS YOU everyone for the I'm put. I'm going to get another set of wossner pistons. At 9:1 comp ratio might go. 8.5:1 when I call to order we will see. Hoping go have it back.on road by first week of Sept. Then the challange of getting tuned by Paul. Is tough to match schedules with him. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi guys, 
Im still building this setup. 
Hoping to do it all right the first time around since is gonna go in my daily. :sly:

Some specs
16v 1.8 head ported/polished 3 angle valve job, decked with light weight lifters.
Autotech cam and intermediate shaft gears. 
ABF intake modded to use bosch style injectors.
Cut up lower ABF manifold because it looks cooler 
1.8t 034 fuel rail modded to fit ABF intake with FPR holder and fuel gauge.
Custom spark plug wires made to lenght
ABF dizzy. 
Kinetic Turbo kit with big 16g EVO III TURBO.
(Still debating if I should water cool it or not)
ABA block. 
Stock ABA TB. Running C2 Obd2 software. (Or that's the idea)
Air to air intercooler. 
A/c heater, window washer and every other commodity that came with the car +.
And tons of more custom stuff...

Pics or it didnt happen














































































































Hopefully I should be asking for help sooner than later :thumbup:


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

16g :thumbup:

And I took a look at your build thread. You've gotta share how you get girlfriend's to help with car stuff...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

fakename said:


> 16g :thumbup:
> 
> And I took a look at your build thread. You've gotta share how you get girlfriend's to help with car stuff...


Actually is very difficult to make them help you.. usually they wanna get Corrado money and thats when the Pimp hand comes down with a vengeance!!!  

I havent updated that built thread in forever.. I have tons of more things to put there.. including the pics I posted here... :beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

xtremevdub said:


> Actually is very difficult to make them help you.. usually they wanna get Corrado money and thats when the Pimp hand comes down with a vengeance!!!


That's some funny **** there.


Nice build.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Please tell me what that distributor that is I have never seen a set up like that and I want it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ewillard said:


> Please tell me what that distributor that is I have never seen a set up like that and I want it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


You know how you take apart a 16v dizzy to put the window of the ABA dizzy and you end up with danger to the manifold??? 

Well VW came up with an oem solution for that. Enter the ABF dizzy opcorn: 
And it looks pretty too!!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I use the standard 16v dizzy. I'm running megasquirt. But I really like that dizzy. But I should be switch to coil on plug.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

xtremevdub said:


> You know how you take apart a 16v dizzy to put the window of the ABA dizzy and you end up with danger to the manifold???
> 
> Well VW came up with an oem solution for that. Enter the ABF dizzy opcorn:
> And it looks pretty too!!


I want one of those. what is the part number and were can I get one.
I will use it for Cam Signal for COP. I like the OEM fitment.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

REPOMAN said:


> I want one of those. what is the part number and were can I get one.
> I will use it for Cam Signal for COP. I like the OEM fitment.


I may be misunderstanding this, but this dizzy can be used as a trigger for individual coils? Along with a crank trigger or in place of a crank trigger? I'll try doing some searching on it too...

I guess I don't quite understand the difference between a single window and 4 window either.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

You get Batch fire with a VR sensor.
You get Full Sequential with a VR sensor and a Cam Sensor.
If you have a system/ ECU that can do that.
you can finer tune with a full sequential fuel and ignition control per cylinder.
you can make higher more accurate and reliable power with that kind of fine tuning.

:beer::beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> I want one of those. what is the part number and were can I get one.
> I will use it for Cam Signal for COP. I like the OEM fitment.


According to Euro ETKA the part number for the complete distributor was:
037 905 205 M
Which appaers to have been superseded by:
037 905 237 CX
According to Euro ETKA the part number for the ABF distributor cap is:
037 905 207

According to Euro ETKA the part number for the ABF rotor arm is:
052 905 225 C

You have to get it from England. And get a new cap and rotor while at it. 
Right now there is none in ebay, where I got mine.. but again, those bastards dont ship to the US. 
I had to ship it to another vortex member in England and she shipped it to me. :thumbup:

@fakename
These are single window dizzys, just like the mk3 aba.. so if you want to use that ECU you can run these instead of making a dizzy between the 16v one and the ABA. :thumbup:


----------



## vondubnstein (Aug 30, 2006)

Could some of you guys running a catch can setup post some pictures of what you're running? Having my engine rebuilt and am looking to make some changes to the previous set up.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Two 12an bungs welded into the valve cover.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I only run a block breather factory ABA one with a 1 1/4 " pipe to a baffled catch can that drains back on It self. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> I only run a block breather factory ABA one with a 1 1/4 " pipe to a baffled catch can that drains back on It self.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


Me to.:thumbup:


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

No valve cover vents at all? They totally ugly up my VC, I'd love to get rid of them.

Do your vc gaskets leak or anything? Any problems without running vents?

Pics of your catch cans?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

ewillard said:


> I only run a block breather factory ABA one with a 1 1/4 " pipe to a baffled catch can that drains back on It self.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


Same here.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Won't be ready for h20 though


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

ewillard said:


> I only run a block breather factory ABA one with a 1 1/4 " pipe to a baffled catch can that drains back on It self.


Pics or description of how it drains back into itself. Through the same hose? I imagine the can having a fitting vertically at the bottom, directly underneath it, and just one hose going to it from the breather. It flows and drains through the same opening and hose. Yes, no?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

1 3/4 inch vent hose from factory breather
To the side of a vented/ baffled 1 quart catch
Can with a 9/16 return line to the oil pan
Plumbed below the oil level. Work great


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

REPOMAN said:


> 1 3/4 inch vent hose from factory breather
> To the side of a vented/ baffled 1 quart catch
> Can with a 9/16 return line to the oil pan
> Plumbed below the oil level. Work great


Oh, I gotcha. So it's returning to the pan. I was under the impression you guys were talking about it returning back through the breather hose. Like as vapors settle, oil just flows back down from whence it came... Anyone run anything like that? Return to the breather itself without tapping the oil pan? *Jeebus*, I got the impression that's how yours was set up...


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*nice*

nice


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

fakename said:


> Oh, I gotcha. So it's returning to the pan. I was under the impression you guys were talking about it returning back through the breather hose. Like as vapors settle, oil just flows back down from whence it came... Anyone run anything like that? Return to the breather itself without tapping the oil pan? *Jeebus*, I got the impression that's how yours was set up...


You are correct. Two to the valve cover and one to the crank case. That's it. 

If it can blow oil out under boost, it can certainly drain back in when it's not in boost.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeebus said:


> You are correct. Two to the valve cover and one to the crank case. That's it.
> 
> If it can blow oil out under boost, it can certainly drain back in when it's not in boost.


Yeah man, that seems like an easy way to do it. As long as the can is elevated higher than the block outlet. Is yours still attached to the drivers side of the head? (I might have to steal that idea...)


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

fakename said:


> Yeah man, that seems like an easy way to do it. As long as the can is elevated higher than the block outlet. Is yours still attached to the drivers side of the head? (I might have to steal that idea...)


Yes, exactly how it's been since I built it.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

any suggestions on running the block breather hose from the block to the "pre" turbo intake pipe?

pretty much like stock.

i'm a bit unsure on how to do this on my 16v turbo.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I have been weighting my options and think I finally made the hard destion of parting out my entire corrado and move on to bigger better things. It has been a great learning experience but I have been building this car since 09 its gone through many diffrent set ups. I have a new goal and it involes a e46 m3 and 1000+rwhp. I'll get a parts list together soon and let you guys know first on all my 16v parts. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

weejunGL said:


> any suggestions on running the block breather hose from the block to the "pre" turbo intake pipe?
> 
> pretty much like stock.
> 
> i'm a bit unsure on how to do this on my 16v turbo.


Those are pretty filthy vapors, I wouldn't recommend it. I wouldn't want them gumming up the blades in my turbo, they carry unburned fuel and oil vapors, nasty. Plus, wouldn't that create vacuum pressure and suck oil out of the block? I may be misunderstanding what you mean with your setup though...

Question about turbo cooling. Since I bought it, mine has been oil and water cooled but it's kind of a mess of hoses back there and not visually appealing. Who's running just oil cooled turbos? Is it reasonable to remove my water lines to my turbo? Coolant runs between 190 and 200, not sure of oil temps.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

To first question... oil vapor kills octane. That's enough reason to not do that IMO. 

To the other question above. I've had customers state they've actually seen quicker spool when adding water after running just oil through the turbo for a season or two. I haven't tested it myself but I can say that a cool part is generally a happy part. 

I would always run water lines if the turbo has the provisions for it.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool thanks. I did some googling and came up with the same consensus. I'll try to just clean it up back there then instead of delete.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

fakename said:


> Those are pretty filthy vapors, I wouldn't recommend it. I wouldn't want them gumming up the blades in my turbo, they carry unburned fuel and oil vapors, nasty. Plus, wouldn't that create vacuum pressure and suck oil out of the block? I may be misunderstanding what you mean with your setup though...



Nah, you were pretty bang on dude  i was thinking of using the turbo to suck the vapour from the block, routing it trough the combustion cycle..

i know for a fact that i need to do it this way for a while (need to get the engine build approved by the government...)

its quite a while until i'm at that point, but i'm getting there slowly

using the most used mods in the european scene. Audi Style


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Are you guys seeing more oil/vapor coming out of the crank case or the valve cover? 
I just ordered a pretty sweet catch can and all the parts to make it a lot more efficient, but I wanted to know if I should go full retard and have one for the head and one for the block independently?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jeebus you have an amazing build.

:thumbup::thumbup:

We are about to crank up the wick on the rabbit next year..
We are gonna see if Ryan has the balls to go 135mph @ 10.50 or so in the 1/4 mile.
This is the goal for the 81 rabbit. 
a few changes from 325whp 12.5:1 12 psi 11.84 @ 119mph to 
500whp 9.1:1 30psi. bigger turbo better clutch DSS axles lower tire pressure harder launches.
oh yeah... DOG GEARS.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

weejunGL said:


> Nah, you were pretty bang on dude  i was thinking of using the turbo to suck the vapour from the block, routing it trough the combustion cycle..
> 
> i know for a fact that i need to do it this way for a while (need to get the engine build approved by the government...)


I gotcha, don't know if this would work for your gov or not but you could route the vapors through your exhaust before your cat (if they make you have one).


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> Jeebus you have an amazing build.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciated. 

You guys should have no problems hitting those times with that power and upgrades. My issue is it's still a street car so it's not setup for the drag racing, and I'm stuck with running 22" with the stock fenders, I may be be able to get 23"s on there but that will be cutting it close. I just want to hit a 10 as a personal goal. 

For reference, I believe Kevin Black ran 9's with the same power as you guys are shooting for in his MKI Rocco like a decade ago. So needless to say, you would easily see mid 10's in that thing with that power and trans.


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

*mk2 scirocco 16vt*

has anybody on this thread used bbm forged connecting rods for the 16v im wondering if there anygood cuz ive herd there ross pistons r **** and should i be runnin i beam or h beam with a 400whp goal.?eace:


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

fakename said:


> I gotcha, don't know if this would work for your gov or not but you could route the vapors through your exhaust before your cat (if they make you have one).


yes, as mine is newer then 89 i need a catatlytic converter  and i don't think they would be too happy about routing the oil vapour directly into the exhaust. that would make some nasty nasty smalling exhaust. and clog the cat too probably?


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> Are you guys seeing more oil/vapor coming out of the crank case or the valve cover?
> I just ordered a pretty sweet catch can and all the parts to make it a lot more efficient, but I wanted to know if I should go full retard and have one for the head and one for the block independently?


I see more oil coming from the valve cover, don't know if I see any from my crank case. All go into the same can so I can only tell by the streaks coming down from the inlets on the inside of the can. Don't know if mine is normal or if my valve seals are weak (weaker than my rings) or what...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Unless you have REALLY good baffles with the valve cover vented you will definitely see more oil coming from the valve cover.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

^Good to know, no baffles in my VC


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

you can cut the valve cover baffle setup from a 1.8t.

BTW, i can get the dog gears if you guys are interested...


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

I started _this_ thread in the SEM forum but I'm thinking my solution isn't in the tune. I need to give throttle to get my engine started and then hold it around 3500 for 5-10 secs before it will idle without stalling. I'm wondering if it would respond better if I were running a crank sensor and indy coils instead of a single coil and distributor or if that's even the right direction to look. No IAC and I'm not going to install one. I can live with it as is, but I'm hoping that there's just something stupid that I'm overlooking. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm going to say it has to do with your cold start fuel values and very little to do with your ignition.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Cold start without IAC you are going to have to live with it.
The strategy for cold start is to saturate the cold intake with fuel with 
heavy injection pulses prior to start. The atomization of fuel is helped 
by heat. so in the case of a cold motor the best cold start priming
strategy is more pulses with less [MS] millisecond of pulse. this 
atomizes the fuel for a better cold start..

You will also find some injectors are better at this then others. 

Larger injectors have a higher minimum pulse so idle setting can
become an issue. 
On a higher HP Turbo motor a larger injector is required so you tune it to the 
best start you can and live with it.

If you have a OBD2 system with Electric Throttle body control you will have a 
perfect start every time.
IAC

:beer::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Repoman: to follow up to our earlier conversation. Got a little bit faster last weekend. 

11.2 at 131mph, best MPH was 134. Still on 22" slicks.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

That's what I thought too but I've tried leaning it out and it only makes for a rougher idle but still stalls if rpms aren't held for a few secs. That was awhile ago though so maybe I'll try it leaner again and see where that gets me.

That was response to Jeebus. REPOMAN, didn't see your response at first. So my cranking adjustments in TS only seem to give me a millisecond option for cranking pulse widths, not a quantity of pulse widths. Unless I'm not quite understanding, which is more than possible.

And that ride-along, nice!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Yes on most aftermarket efi systems 
You can adjust the # of pulses and the
Length of the pulse in milliseconds.
Again cold start more pulses and less 
Duration in milliseconds helps with cold 
Start atomization.

Nice run


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sad to say h2o is not happeing this year pistons r just leaving germany this week. Fuel pump still hasn't shown up. And knock box is still MIA hasn't been a good month hoping ill have it all by next weekend and try and get something done. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I found this in some mexican forum.. and I thought I would share :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I found this in *some mexican forum*.. and I thought I would share :thumbup:


Hoguer, I really thought I was gonna pull up the img and see a pic of my car :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hoguer, I really thought I was gonna pull up the img and see a pic of my car :laugh:


You wish you had that much bling under yer hood!!!


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Has anyone tried running an old school pan-e-vac style breather? My turbo builder swears by them as they pull vacuum with the exhaust and alleviate crankcase pressures. He has seen 80hp gains on the dyno due to less pressure build up. You can't run it on roadcourses since it pulls into the exhaust system but for you drag guys its NHRA legal.
Sunmit has kits and its been used in hotrods forever.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I used one of those on my VRsc.
Crankcase to catchcan to exhaust scavenger


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Thrasher said:


> Has anyone tried running an old school pan-e-vac style breather? My turbo builder swears by them as they pull vacuum with the exhaust and alleviate crankcase pressures. He has seen 80hp gains on the dyno due to less pressure build up. You can't run it on roadcourses since it pulls into the exhaust system but for you drag guys its NHRA legal.
> Sunmit has kits and its been used in hotrods forever.


Where's Fred? he just did this on his :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Where's Fred? he just did this on his :beer:


Haha. Yes. I did this, and it failed miserably! Don't even waste your time unless:

1) you have a good way to separate oil from the vacuum you pull from the case!
-the oil would build up and eventually throw a giant smoke screen out the exhaust. 

2) you cannot run a muffler
-this was one of the major reasons it did not work. The turbo kept to much pressure in the exhaust to allow the valve to open. Then once I would let off or clutch in to shift the pressure in the crank case was greater than the pressure in the exhaust and it would open. Usually rushing the hot exhaust with an oily mixture that would shoot a nice puff out the back. 
-you need good flow past the valve, which needs to be mounted like an 1/2"-1" and be on a 45 degree angle. 

I know when i was researching it I did see hp gains with using it with some pretty crazy high hp, high boosted motors. I don't think you will see anywhere near 80 hp gains over a well vented motor. Maybe over a motor that has no ventilation and builds pressure. Just my opinion though. 

I don't believe I put any pictures on my website, because after a few short tries to make it work I, for a lack of better words, gave up on it. 

I'll see if I can find some pictures of the setup though....
www.buildmys4.com
Look under the Corrado section


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

vwflygti Is dead on. 

I have seen belt driven Vacuum systems that claim 30% increase. On a nascar 10krpm motor sure.
On a Turbo charged 4 cyl maybe a 10% gain. That's still 45 more hp. 
But they put a drag on the crank so more like a 20-30hp gain.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Slight change of set up, now running HX35 turbo, 800cc injectors and 30psi boost


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Haha. Yes. I did this, and it failed miserably! Don't even waste your time unless:


:thumbup::thumbup:



chaffe said:


> Slight change of set up, now running HX35 turbo, 800cc injectors and 30psi boost


Been tossing Holset around the ole noggin lately over Precision, let us know how she works out opcorn:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

The holset is good with my exhaust housing choice, full 30 psi boost by 4200 rpm, been running it for a few months now, really liking it!


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

REPOMAN said:


> vwflygti Is dead on.
> 
> I have seen belt driven Vacuum systems that claim 30% increase. On a nascar 10krpm motor sure.
> On a Turbo charged 4 cyl maybe a 10% gain. That's still 45 more hp.
> But they put a drag on the crank so more like a 20-30hp gain.


Couldn't agree more^^^

If it is for a drag car: here is what you'll want to do. 









Take that valve and weld it in on such an angle:









Putting a notch in the valve tube will actually start the vacuum process much sooner than just flowing past the end of the pipe. 









Hope this helps...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1022_1070_1340&products_id=1243


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chaffe said:


> The holset is good with my exhaust housing choice, full 30 psi boost by 4200 rpm, been running it for a few months now, really liking it!


:thumbup::thumbup:........:beer:


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anybody running a short runner had managed to keep their AC? I'm running a 2L 16V head with an early ABA bottom end. I've got a line on a brand new short runner and Mustang throttle body and if I could make them work without having to ditch the AC I would pick them up. However, if it means having to ditch the AC then I'll just stick with the setup the way it is.

Thanks in advance.

<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/jetta060207/images/IMG_0185.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/jetta060207/images/IMG_0191.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0228.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0229.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0232.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0234.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0237.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0236.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0315.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0316.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0317.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0318.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0321.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0322.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0326.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0327.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://www.mk3concepts.com/623updates/images/IMG_0328.jpg">


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Ditch the AC... sweating is half the fun.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Jeebus said:


> Ditch the AC... sweating is half the fun.


I knew that was coming. 

if my brother hadn't spent so much damn money having the AC done in the first place, I would def. pull it, but it cost so damn much, I just couldn't bring myself to get rid of it. If it means I can't run a short runner, it's not really a big deal, the car is plenty fast as it is. Besides, I'm a ginger, we run hot, I need the AC otherwise I'm a sweaty mess. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

elicitvr6 said:


> I knew that was coming.
> 
> if my brother hadn't spent so much damn money having the AC done in the first place, I would def. pull it, but it cost so damn much, I just couldn't bring myself to get rid of it. If it means I can't run a short runner, it's not really a big deal, the car is plenty fast as it is. Besides, I'm a ginger, we run hot, I need the AC otherwise I'm a sweaty mess. :laugh:


AC is great to have especially if you wanna be able to see when it is cold or humid out. I have a SR and AC, although my turbo setup is not complete, but is up and running, I will be running AWIC if boost pipes is what you were worried about.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> AC is great to have especially if you wanna be able to see when it is cold or humid out. I have a SR and AC, although my turbo setup is not complete, but is up and running, I will be running AWIC if boost pipes is what you were worried about.


Cool. Actually, what I was worried about wasn't sure of is if the position of the SR would be compatible with the placement of the alternator and AC compressor. would you happen to have any pics of your setup?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

elicitvr6 said:


> Cool. Actually, what I was worried about wasn't sure of is if the position of the SR would be compatible with the placement of the alternator and AC compressor. would you happen to have any pics of your setup?


You know what, I just saw your pics again and realized you are still on the v-belt setup, I have the ABA serp setup on mine, feel free to click the links in my sig, if you look at the build, you will have to weed thru the last 10 pages or so at the end, think it passed 100 :facepalm:..........:laugh:

Here's one :beer: p.s. I don't know if it matters, but this is the RPM SRI for a 16vG60 setup modified :thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Wow very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> Wow very nice. :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks a ton for the info. Damn is that bay sexy. Awesome work man. :thumbup:



Sr. Karmann said:


>


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

elicitvr6 said:


> Thanks a ton for the info. Damn is that bay sexy. Awesome work man. :thumbup:


No problem and thanks dood! Definitely not finished 

:beer:


----------



## readytosoar (Dec 9, 2007)

The first sentence of this is exactly what I said in my head reading the original gentlemen's question LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to try though Now I have a space ship looking setup that separates and heads back to block. It took multiple try's(lazy, less lazy , energy to fully awake? to make sure no water vapor was in return to block. I just like the idea of crank case pressure being sucked out as I was a mainly vr turbo only guy for 13 years. Just had to figure out what to do with the nasty goo. The main bonus is my girl does not piss and moan about my car smelling like the holocaust inside anymore.






vwflygti said:


> Haha. Yes. I did this, and it failed miserably! Don't even waste your time unless:
> 
> 1) you have a good way to separate oil from the vacuum you pull from the case!
> -the oil would build up and eventually throw a giant smoke screen out the exhaust.
> ...


----------



## readytosoar (Dec 9, 2007)

sr. Karmann said:


> you know what, i just saw your pics again and realized you are still on the v-belt setup, i have the aba serp setup on mine, feel free to click the links in my sig, if you look at the build, you will have to weed thru the last 10 pages or so at the end, think it passed 100 :facepalm:..........:laugh:
> 
> Here's one :beer: P.s. I don't know if it matters, but this is the rpm sri for a 16vg60 setup modified :thumbup:




sir it is unaceptable to post only one picture of this! How to you expect me to look at this and continue functioning without seeing more... Its like rock or scooters
lots of smart going on in there!


----------



## readytosoar (Dec 9, 2007)

readytosoar said:


> sir it is unaceptable to post only one picture of this! How to you expect me to look at this and continue functioning without seeing more... Its like rock or scooters
> lots of smart going on in there!



I just purchased a bunch of coiled line for my a/c. I decided since I no longer had any of the parts to put it back in that I would just make my own lines opposed to building the plumbing around it. I can use the torch and rods to make any joints and my home made bender(2x4 with multiple shape acrylic rollers.) I picked up way to much thinking I would make some cool tubes for my fuel system but www.harysraceparts.com is local and has KILLER ones.If anyone is building a/c /fuel lines I will sell some or trade for anything lol if it helps you. I am about to install it after seeing the dyno's. A super charged mustang made 38 whp just from cooling fuel with one of their units (s-max.) Cool anything on a supercharged car it helps but my engine bay gets stupid hot. I am running it for sure! He has a full line of cool stuff THAT actually makes power or increases longevity, smart guy for sure. I got my full fuel system from him, S-max 80 micron filter with his fittings and SPA inline pump. After getting this pump I will no longer be running 044's.


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

What is everyone using to protect their shift cables from the downpipe since they sit so close to it. Mine are super close to my 3" dp.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Header wrap the downpipe.


----------



## MKbuiltnotboVWt1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeebus any more info on the Bosch Motorsport coilpack... Anyone else running this setup? And what else is needed for wasted spark?? Always been a fan of your car.
-Thanks


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

MKbuiltnotboVWt1 said:


> Jeebus any more info on the Bosch Motorsport coilpack... Anyone else running this setup? And what else is needed for wasted spark?? Always been a fan of your car.
> -Thanks


I am running the bosch motorsport wasted spark setup with my VEMS ECU at the moment. I am also running the 034 crank trigger wheel as I am running a 9a block which does not have a stock crank trigger. Both the sensor as well as the crank trigger are wired into the VEMS unit.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

MKbuiltnotboVWt1 said:


> Jeebus any more info on the Bosch Motorsport coilpack... Anyone else running this setup? And what else is needed for wasted spark?? Always been a fan of your car.
> -Thanks


Thank you sir. The Bosch Motorsports coil I also run with Lugtronic (VEMS) and have been vary happy with the way the coil's performed on a the couple cars we now have them on. I always had spark issues with my old SDS (MSD) Coil setup so it's great to get away from that for what I want out of the car. 

I know Kevin (Lugtronic) has a good handful of setups running 40+psi on these coils, so it's great to know they can be pushed to withstand some big power.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

I am also running wasted spark with ford edis and ford coil, no ignition problems at 30psi


----------



## MKbuiltnotboVWt1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to all you guys. I am planning on running this setup with VEMS as well. It's always good to hear from others how they like that setup. 
-Thanks!


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone need a 1.8T intake manny to cut up? PM me


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

what adapter is everyone using to run the oil feed line into the oil filter housing?
This one doesn't thread all the way into the housing on my 9A.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/nos-16775nos/overview/


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

That's cause the thread on the oil filter housing is a straight M10x1.0 and the adapter you have is 1/8-27 NPT (tapered). The good news is, it'll work. Just put plenty of teflon tape on it and get it down good and tight. I have the same adapter but from McMaster motorsports (j/k mcmaster.com). It's called a "street tee" btw.

-Alex


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VDO-M10x1-Male-T-Adaptor_p_94.html


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome!
Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

pistons are finally on there way from Germany so it is time to start at it again and get this car fixed. but while its apart i am doing some maintenance and upgrades. and i need some help first things first and my big issue right now. I keep braking front engine mount brackets i just pulled the motor on Monday and saw it was cracked again. who knows of an upgraded bracket or if i should have my machine shop make me one. and the 2nd big upgrades is trans. i already have a CTN o2a and wavetrc diff with dss stage 3 axels. what other trans upgrades are out there to clean up the feel of shifting and keep the trans from going next mind its in a 90 corrado. already ordered a reinforced clutch fork. thanks you in advance


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

After years of breaking my bracket I Welded it up again and again. 
I have added Rebar gusset in the middle back and up the side.
I also reinforced the ear with Bar stock.
After shearing the solid mount bolts off and launching my motor threw the hood breaking my Throttle body
I added 3 more so now there are 5 bolts holding the bracket to the mount. 

The bracket and mount hold enough to do this 









Here are a few pics for Ideas

































































My next step would be a complete Tube frame cross member with a solid Steel mount.
:beer::beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow.. thats pretty crazy looking!!

May be you can add a dogbone mount in the back of the engine like the mk4's for extra support and so you dont throw all the force to that front M. mount.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I have the Solid urethane mounts in back. I swapped in the early vertical mount behind
the motor. I used to break the front bracket and transmission bracket when the OEM
mount were in. to much movement.

:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

repoman check this out i found this today and i remembered you saying you where working on COP and needed cam postion sensor. check this out. makes me want to do it 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_154_52&products_id=1227


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

repoman check this out i found this today and i remembered you saying you where working on COP and needed cam postion sensor. check this out. makes me want to do it 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_154_52&products_id=1227


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Interesting. 
I also ran across someone doing a 4 window hall into a OEM16v dist.
Real simple. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

So where does that go?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

Goes at the end of the cam. Instead of the dist. Drill, tap and bolt it on.. then mount a sensor to read the magnet..

will my single-window abf dist work for cam signal at ms3x? (Fully sequential , cop)


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> Thanks, much appreciated.
> 
> You guys should have no problems hitting those times with that power and upgrades. My issue is it's still a street car so it's not setup for the drag racing, and I'm stuck with running 22" with the stock fenders, I may be be able to get 23"s on there but that will be cutting it close. I just want to hit a 10 as a personal goal.
> 
> For reference, I believe Kevin Black ran 9's with the same power as you guys are shooting for in his MKI Rocco like a decade ago. So needless to say, you would easily see mid 10's in that thing with that power and trans.



ive been telling ryan for 3 years about kevin blacks rocco
he told me he didnt want to go faster than 10 in the quarter:laugh:

for curiosity whats the coeficient for drag on the rocco vs the golf/gti/rabbit?

i suspect the answer is why kevins rocco was alot faster than a golf/rabbit/gti clone
those damn windshields roar with wind over 100mph

that and a mk1 rocco weighs a ton less (i put 79 rabbit springs on my rocco and it lifted a ton!!!, 
proving the needed spring rate for a heavier car that looks smaller but is actually heavier)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> Interesting.
> I also ran across someone doing a 4 window hall into a OEM16v dist.
> Real simple.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:



9aba16vt said:


> So where does that go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk





npvk_x said:


> Goes at the end of the cam. Instead of the dist. Drill, tap and bolt it on.. then mount a sensor to read the magnet..


:thumbup::thumbup:




npvk_x said:


> will my single-window abf dist work for cam signal at ms3x? (Fully sequential , cop)


It should


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

dose anyone have a source for a brand new front engine mount bracket for a g60 i cant find a new one anywhere. going to start with a new one and the reinforce it


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

REPOMAN said:


> Interesting.
> I also ran across someone doing a 4 window hall into a OEM16v dist.
> Real simple.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I've done so in 2006-7..

need an old 8V dizzy and your 16V. need to have it completely dismanteled so you can have the shaft out and carefully punch the trigger wheel out of the 8V shaft and make sure to punch it as carefully on the 16V shaft..


That's how I went back then when I tried to have my n/a ABA16v workin with the motronic m2.9 injection...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> dose anyone have a source for a brand new front engine mount bracket for a g60 i cant find a new one anywhere. going to start with a new one and the reinforce it


try Zeb @ 1st VW parts?

I learned some stuff last night about intermediate shafts, which I was led to believe it did not matter, do you guys time your intermediates? I was originally led to believe we did not need to because it was simply driving the oil pump. Thanks


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> try Zeb @ 1st VW parts?
> 
> I learned some stuff last night about intermediate shafts, which I was led to believe it did not matter, do you guys time your intermediates? I was originally led to believe we did not need to because it was simply driving the oil pump. Thanks


zeb had them i ordered one

the only reason you would have to time the intermediate shaft is if the dizzy is in the block in our case with 16v we dont need to time it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> zeb had them i ordered one
> 
> the only reason you would have to time the intermediate shaft is if the dizzy is in the block in our case with 16v we dont need to time it.


Zeb "is" the man!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Exactly my thought, heard different, just wanted to confirm, thanks :beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

nvm about zeb having the bracket. just got an email that they are obsolete and there is no stock in us or germany


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ewillard said:


> nvm about zeb having the bracket. just got an email that they are obsolete and there is no stock in us or germany


Chit man, that sukks :banghead:

Hard mount?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes the metal front engine mount bracket. Like the one repoman posted above 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

The links are dead.. I have some brackets.. which one u need?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

9aba16vt said:


> The links are dead.. I have some brackets.. which one u need?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk



manual g60 front engine mount bracke

yea the links only laod if your on a computer they dont load on my phone either


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone using Phenolic spacers between their intake mani and their head? Are their better products out there? I've got a pretty noticeable difference in how my engine pulls from when it's warm to when it's 'been warm' and I'm thinking it might have to do with MATs. My other thought is to inject water. Who's doing what and why?


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone using Phenolic spacers between their intake mani and their head? Are their better products out there? I've got a pretty noticeable difference in how my engine pulls from when it's warm to when it's 'been warm' and I'm thinking it might have to do with MATs. My other thought is to inject water. Who's doing what and why?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Adding a spacer in between the head and the intake manifold will alter the power curve moving the power band.
The increase in power is gained by air density. 

Cooler denser air will make more power but requires more fuel. On a cold motor
the fuel injection pulse has a harder time atomizing in a cold intake manifold.
Using a IAC Throttle body and tuning for cold start with good quality injectors is the best solution for quality cold start and run.

When the engine is warm the heat helps with fuel atomization and requires less fuel. 
These adjustments can be made in any ECU program. 


Water /meth is for chemical cooling a hot motor with high compression/boost.
A Phenolic spacers tapped for water/meth or Nitrous direct port injection would give you 
the highest level of control and the moon for horse power.

:beer::beer:


----------



## vovcikGTI (May 19, 2012)

vovcikGTI said:


> Hi all.:wave:
> I want to show my motor..did it all ourselves
> I am from Moldova. I communicate with you using online translator
> 
> ...



Hi everyone!
slightly changed the configuration of the motor + ecu

new specs:

Chassis: mk2 gti
Block: stock 1z (
Pistons: AAN 81 mm
Head: ABF
Head gasket: steel ABF
Cams: ABF
Valves: stock
Intake manifold: custom
Throttle body: 64mm VR6
Intercooler: 2.5 "
Bov / dv: hks ssqv
Exhaust manifold: custom
Turbocharger: garrett 2871r with .86 ar
Wastegate: -
Downpipe: 2.5
Exhaust: 70 mm
Management: ECU invent + AEM 4 Channel Twin Fire Ignition Module +034 High Output DIS Coil
Injectors: 870 cc
Spark plugs: Denso Iridium Racing IK01-27
Flywheel: 5 kg + -
Clutch: stock vr6
Transmission: 02A (3.38)
Differential: Quaife
Shifter: short


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

heres a quick question for you guys.

you who are using SRI inlet manifolds, what do you do for vacuum on the brake booster?


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

> you who are using SRI inlet manifolds, what do you do for vacuum on the brake booster?



vac fitting at the end of the manifold....that leads to a vacuum distribution block which ultimately leads to the vac brake booster.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

2021cc8V said:


> vac fitting at the end of the manifold....that leads to a vacuum distribution block which ultimately leads to the vac brake booster.


Same here, pics in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

what are you using for hoses?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

also make sure you have a one way check valve also. or your kill your brake booster with boost


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

i know  but i'm trying to figure out how i'm going to do the vacuum bit. almost seems more easy to get a small electric vacuumpump and place that near the booster. instead of having an extra hose/pipe going from the front to the rear of the enginebay. there is enough crap there as it is 

sometimes i wish i didn't throw my abs system out


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

weejunGL said:


> almost seems more easy to get a small electric vacuumpump and place that near the booster. instead of having an extra hose/pipe going from the front to the rear of the enginebay.


Nothing is easier than running a vacuum line from the manifold to the booster. Not to mention more reliable. We're talking brakes here, safety is important.

-Alex


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

AN8? or 10?

no chance in sucking the hose flat ?

i've had that happen to me once. many many years ago. on a carbed golf.

the hose between the manifold and the one-wayvalve ruputred, and i used clear "airhose" instead.. it got hot. and i sucked it flat..


lets just say that i wasn't prepared. the brakes did not work as i wanted! that was a rush


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

20v_boost said:


> Nothing is easier than running a vacuum line from the manifold to the booster. Not to mention more reliable. We're talking brakes here, safety is important.
> 
> -Alex


:thumbup::thumbup:



weejunGL said:


> AN8? or 10?
> 
> no chance in sucking the hose flat ?
> 
> ...


I used 3/8" oil line from my local auto parts store, plenty rigid not to suck flat, just watch your bends and try not to kink, then it will suck flat :beer:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

chaffe said:


> The holset is good with my exhaust housing choice, full 30 psi boost by 4200 rpm, been running it for a few months now, really liking it!


well gotta love them holsets they are big as hell and spool like one too!

c'mon guys it's 21st century make some videos!!!!!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Need help. The new pistons are 83.5mm for this build. Should I use a the metal 2l head gasket or get the special one from usrt that's ment for overboard motors

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Also do u guys think 4guage wire is big enough to.run my.main power if I.relocate my battery to the trunk

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Also do u guys think 4guage wire is big enough to.run my.main power if I.relocate my battery to the trunk
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk



yes but you might have charging issues.
you want as many strain as you can. I used 100 strain Welder cord wire.
I hold 13.5 to 14.3 volts to the trunk mounted battery.
It is a good idea to increase to the higher amp alternator also.

I use ABA Head Gasket for my 83.5mm pistons. 
I'm not sure if you are trying to reduce comp with a gasket?
but with new pistons I doubt it.


:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I was thinking getting some 1 or 0 gauge and run that back. But I'm kind of nervous about doing it. On account I have already been having voltage problems. I can barley get 13v out of my brand new alt. I think its grounding issues but do not know yet might have a short some where. Once o get it back together I have to figure out my charging system problem. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

And brand new alt and red top is less then a year old 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ewillard said:


> I was thinking getting some 1 or 0 gauge and run that back. But I'm kind of nervous about doing it. On account I have already been having voltage problems. I can barley get 13v out of my brand new alt. I think its grounding issues but do not know yet might have a short some where. Once o get it back together I have to figure out my charging system problem.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


You may have a drain somewhere... check for that first.. My last drain was the power window module.. that was KILLING my voltage and batt.. Even with a Vr alternator. Now that is fixed I see almost 14v all the way around. :thumbup: 



ewillard said:


> And brand new alt and red top is less then a year old
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Those batteries are JUNK.. you are lucky it has lasted a year. 

I am running 0 gauge wire to the trunk and a modified metal mk3 battery tray bolted down. Pics..




































I see 13.5 volts with HID headlights/Fogs/rear fogs/wipers full speed(front and back)/Fans running full speed/HVAC running/two cell phones charging and after market stereo on. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I see 13.5 volts with HID headlights/Fogs/rear fogs/wipers full speed(front and back)/Fans running full speed/HVAC running/two cell phones charging and after market stereo on. :thumbup:


and no pron on the TV? :facepalm:..........:laugh:

To add ewillard, FIX YO GROUNDS!!!!!! Use Di-electric grease on EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> To add ewillard, FIX YO GROUNDS!!!!!! Use Di-electric grease on EVERYTHING!!!


i already am getting ready for that i know my grounds are lacking. 

i just changed out my window control unit because my windows would randomly go down by them selves while driving. now i put a used one in might have to buy a brand new one. i have alot of work to do before i get my motor back from the machine shop and after it is already in. i have a feeling this is going to turn into a winter project


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and no pron on the TV? :facepalm:..........:laugh:
> 
> To add ewillard, FIX YO GROUNDS!!!!!! *Use Di-electric grease on EVERYTHING!*!!



*Dielectric grease is electrically insulating* and does not break down when high voltage is applied. It is often applied to electrical connectors, particularly those containing rubber gaskets, as a means of lubricating and sealing rubber portions of the connector without arcing.
A common use of dielectric grease is in high-voltage connections associated with gasoline engine spark plugs. The grease is applied to the rubber boot of the plug wire. This helps the rubber boot slide onto the ceramic insulator of the plug. The grease also acts to seal the rubber boot, while at the same time preventing the rubber from becoming stuck to the ceramic. Generally spark plugs are located in areas of high temperature, and the grease is formulated to withstand the temperature range expected. It can be applied to the actual contact as well, because the contact pressure is sufficient to penetrate the grease. Doing so on such high pressure contact surfaces between different metals has the advantage of sealing the contact area against electrolytes that might cause rapid galvanic corrosion.
Another common use of dielectric grease is on the rubber mating surfaces or gaskets of multi-pin electrical connectors used in automotive and marine engines. The grease again acts as a lubricant and a sealant on the nonconductive mating surfaces of the connector. *It is not recommended to be applied to the actual electrical conductive contacts of the connector because it could interfere with the electrical signals passing through the connector in cases where the contact pressure is very low.* Products designed as electronic connector lubricants, on the other hand, should be applied to such connector contacts and can dramatically extend their useful life. Polyphenyl Ether, rather than silicone grease, is the active ingredient in some such connector lubricants.


----------



## Shavedub (Feb 27, 2007)

Engine Management

Megasquirt 2:
Relay Board and Cable
MSD Street Fire Ignition 
MSD Blaster SS Coil
Autotech wires
Full Wiring Harness New With new GM plug ends.
all new GM sensors (Ford TPS)
New 16 valve Distributer 

Head:
1.8 16 Valve Head 
Ported/Polished
Supertech black nitrate valves
intake .05 over
exhaust std.
techtonics tunning high flow valve guides/high temp valve seals/high rev valve springs/hd retainer kit/ high rev lifters.
late big tooth cams /new chain
built buy Tom Bell (Bell automotive louisville)

Block
2.0 ABA 
Fully rebuilt 
New Rings
all new bearing 
all new freezeplugs
new oil pump
custom crankcase breather
built with Mercedes Benz assembly lube and their RTV Sealer. 
ARP Headstuds!
ABF Timing Belt Conti!
Metal Head gasket!
H.O. 5.0 Throttle body!
Bahn brenner fuel rail!
Aeromotive FPR!

Turbo Kit 16 valve mk2
45mm intake manifold with h.o. 5.0 Throttlebody.
630 cc seimens injectors
Audi 5cyl S3 turbo manifold 
audi k24 turbo/2.5 downpipe
audi waistgate
stainless steel oil lines 
tial 50 mm BOV blk
3" boost pipe cold side
2.5 boost pipe hot side
ATP Garett Intercooler
silicone hoses.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

the last engine bay picture looks interesting with that large bore throttle body bolted to it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

update on my motor 
as of last week the motor was being worked on by the machine shop bored to 83.5mm block needed decked. waiting on rod bearings right now. hoping to have the motor back in 2 weeks but we will see. got a new head to put on this time went with a 1.8l head instead of a 2l head see if i can feel a difference . now that this is a entire winter build there are a bunch of other things on the chopping block here is a list of what is in store for spring. 



changing form hall sense to crank position sensor (actually kind of keeping both having cam position and crank position sensors.)
ditching the dizzy and single coil to Coil on plug using fsi coil packs
added knock box
added launch control
installed new fuel pump in fuel tank
modding ms harness and moving the ecu and routing of main harness
moving battery to trunk
ground and power revamp on whole car had a serious voltage problem and need it fixed.
adding 42 draft design stealth catch can
red led city light in the e-codes
new front engine mount bracket broke another one. extremely reinforcing the new one
new reinforced trans fork


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> update on my motor
> as of last week the motor was being worked on by the machine shop bored to 83.5mm block needed decked. waiting on rod bearings right now. hoping to have the motor back in 2 weeks but we will see. got a new head to put on this time went with a 1.8l head instead of a 2l head see if i can feel a difference . now that this is a entire winter build there are a bunch of other things on the chopping block here is a list of what is in store for spring.
> 
> 
> ...



added knock box
What are you using for this?

new reinforced trans fork

I'm also doing this over the winter including a new clutch kit and Pinion Brace.
Added insurance you won't scatter your transaxle on the track.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> added knock box
> What are you using for this?
> 
> new reinforced trans fork
> ...



knock box i got form these guys its nice little system and easy to install and made for ms or u can run it just as a knock box with a blinking led on the dash

http://www.viatrack.ca

shfiter fork i got form flipsid customs but there website seems to be down right now


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I have one of those Knock boxes. Never trusted it so I tossed it.
A few years later I came across this. 8ch Interceptor
After seeing it in action I trust this aftermarket knox solution.

http://www.jandssafeguard.com/8ChInterceptor/8ChannelInterceptor.html

Now ODB2 OEM with Maestro 7 software has Knock and IAC super sequential. Best bang for the buck.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

The little box should do all I need. It has a copot in it to adjust the sensitivity. And ms will pick up where its down falls all. My tune should be good this time. I'm Hoping I can finally get Paul to tune the car. Been trying for like 3 years and are schedules never could match up. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

You are in the right neck of the woods for good tuning.
:thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

dose anyone here have ETKA here i am trying to find the cooling system diagram for an ABF motor. 

and options on turbo water lines im currently tapped into my heater core lines but would like a better source


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

ewillard said:


> dose anyone here have ETKA here i am trying to find the cooling system diagram for an ABF motor.


sending pm


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

stumbled across this repoman since the place i got min from seems to be MIA i just found this place this morning http://meister.us.com/shop/transmission-mk3/vr6-reinforced-clutch-fork/


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> Now ODB2 OEM with Maestro 7 software has Knock and IAC super sequential. Best bang for the buck.
> :beer::beer:


You're running Maestro on your 16v now? I had plans to do this myself but ended up going with Lugtronic. If you know a bit about wiring it's definitely an awesome solution. Full tunability, great knock control and all the bells and whistles. Definitely a good fairly inexpensive solution for those that want to put the time into it.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That fork is exactly what I am doing. 
I am not running the Maestro 7 yet but I do have plans for it.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> That fork is exactly what I am doing.
> I am not running the Maestro 7 yet but I do have plans for it.
> :beer::beer:


Maestro 7 is basically a 1.8t ecu with better tuning software?

heard it talked about but never looked into it. i have stuck with MS seems to do everything i would ever need


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Is everyone running custom built downpipes? I can't seem to find anywhere to buy a downpipe online. I haven't bought a manifold yet. I really don't want to spend $800 for the BBM manifold/downpipe combo when i can get a 034 manifold for under $200. I'll be running a Turbonetics t3/t4 hybrid in a 9A mk2 GLI.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

You have to build one. I have looked all over. Anyone that u would find would need modified anyway. Better to build how u want it 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2 16v-T (Jul 11, 2007)

Nico. said:


> Is everyone running custom built downpipes? I can't seem to find anywhere to buy a downpipe online. I haven't bought a manifold yet. I really don't want to spend $800 for the BBM manifold/downpipe combo when i can get a 034 manifold for under $200. I'll be running a Turbonetics t3/t4 hybrid in a 9A mk2 GLI.


BBM doesn't sell the manifold/downpipe combo anymore. The last time i spoke to them they had the pieces to get welded together. Better off just custom making one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok cool, another question. I'm pretty sure i know what everyone's going to say but,

For a reliable daily, MS vs Digi1 vs SDS....

MS of course right? I have no experience with standalone but MS will probably be the easiest way to learn. I've been reading about it for years just never had any motivation...or money.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Nico. said:


> Ok cool, another question. I'm pretty sure i know what everyone's going to say but,
> 
> For a reliable daily, MS vs Digi1 vs SDS....
> 
> MS of course right? I have no experience with standalone but MS will probably be the easiest way to learn. I've been reading about it for years just never had any motivation...or money.


is digi1 even still relevant?
SDS was what I saw on turbo vr6's in the very early 2000s, very outdated by current options
I'm on my second MS car, if I had to do it again, I'd use MS again, so configurable and adaptable, huge communities of shared info online, my only slight regret is that I didn't get MS3 or MS3x and stuck with a basic MS1 which is working great for me, I'm just looking for higher resolutions in my fuel and ignition maps because 12x12 is "too small" for me lol


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I have one of bbm ss log manifolds. Ill.never use ill get u pics. And ms is the way to go even in a budget

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Dropped of parts to.the machine shop today. Motors work is done just needs bearings checked. But the machine shop is saying he hinkd the gap between cylanders is to small and its going to blow head gaskets non stop with more then 15 psi. 

Repo I know ur bored the same as mine how's yours hold up 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

+1 for MS. I run MS2 on my daily driver and absolutely love it. You'll have to put in the hours tuning it though.

-Alex


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

83.5mm bore with JE 8.5:1 .003 gapped pro seal rings
ABA OEM Head gasket
16v ARP studs 
keep the temps in check and no detonation then it will last.
I am on season 3 with my current Head gasket. 
25 psi on street 30 psi at track. 
I ice down the Intercooler, intake manifold and fuel rail in between rounds.
no detonation, no blown head gasket.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

This is what it will look like when you blow a head gasket due to running out of octane
and to aggressive timing. then drive home 40 miles on 2 cylinders.
this is my old block I raced since 2002. this happened in 2010.
This block is now a boat anchor.









See the blow torch in between cyl # 2 and #3.









Head Garbage









see the crush land area of the head gasket around the cylinders. there is space in between.









A good sign your motor is ****ed.

This is what detonation does to your $600 set of pistons. Tuning tuning tuning.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Unfortunately... I've had some of all that also. lol.


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like i'll be going MS..
I figured the other 2 were pretty outdated but i've seen both systems on the marketplace for under$500. 

I won't be running more then 15psi to start and hope for at least 200hp


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok a couple more questions.

Mild steel okay for intake pipes? 
Best site to buy piping? 

$2000 - $2500 a reasonable budget? Already have turbo. The rest of the motor is stock except exhaust. I figured about $800 for EFI management and everything needed to switch over and $1000-$1500 for turbo parts.

I know most of my questions have already been answered but finding parts for these motors is not as easy as it is for my MK3 lol.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I like Chinese aluminum intake tubes from eBay. Cheap and good enough. You can also get silicone couplers and clamps from there. Stay away from Chinese AN fittings and hose ends. 

-Alex




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Stay away from Chinese AN fittings and hose ends.
> 
> -Alex



why? just because they are chinese?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Not specifically, but the Chinese ones I've gotten have had very poor finishes and flaws on the mating surfaces. Enough that you'd question whether or not they'd seal.

I've found that http://fluidsystemsengineering.com/ has good stuff.

-Alex


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

i've bought loads of these chinese AN fittings, and all of them are looking good. no flaws, quality **** imo

however, i've got a 1.8T cheap ass fuelrail from china, fuelrail is "good" but the fittings it came with are crap. the an 6 threads are bearly there. poorly made.

but bying new quality fittings will sort this out 


so don't jugde them just because they are chinese. most of this crap is made in china anyhow, its what you pay for thats the clue 

so i don't have any issues with them


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

repo thats exactly what happen to mine this go around. the block even needed decked. ill get pics of my pistons they look about the same as yours


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

This was caused by my fuel pump seizing at the track years ago 2010. 
I rebuilt the motor. when I fired it up the in tank pump that failed at the track caught fire.
that's when you know your pump is ****ed. If it wasn't for my Neighbor it would have burned
the car to the ground. 
Got lucky

I am still not happy with my fueling system. currently new bosch 044 in 034 surge tank, Installed after that meltdown
and a OEM 20+yr old in tank pump???????? it is my 3rd since 1996. 
I need to bite the bullet and make this a Track only Corrado but I love driving it. 
Remove the rear spare tire well and install a new aluminum Fuel cell.

My Ideal setup if I did that would be the best of both worlds
a 12 gallon fuel cell mounted under a sheet metaled over spare tire well delete. 
that would be enough fuel to drive it any where.

I digress

So melt down. 
Fuel starvation due to what ever.
Octane/ heat related issues. Hot motor, Hot Day, To much boost, to much timing etc etc.
these are the basics but at the track you also need to think about managing the temps
including the FUEL. vapor lock

I have a great liquid intercooler setup and can keep the 30psi boost AIT to 90f at full kick
at the end of each run. I find icing the motor down, Intake manifold, I/C box, I/C Core and Fuel rail
help keep the temp in check especially on hot days at the track.

I also monitor Water temps keeping it in the 190-220f range each run. in later rounds
you are lucky to get 30min cool down time. so any thing you can do to help keep your 
motor cool at the track will make it last longer. 
My head/bottom end has been together since 2010. 
50 passes a year average and local driving at 20psi.
:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> repo thats exactly what happen to mine this go around. the block even needed decked. ill get pics of my pistons they look about the same as yours


I tried to save that block. I half assed it with a sanding board and 40grit in my garage. finished the last race of the year at 20psi. drove great. tore it apart and sent it to the machine shop that winter to have it decked properly.
After .020 and finding it still cracked we officially called it a boat anchor. I wrote an Obituary for it...:laugh:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

REPOMAN said:


> A good sign your motor is ****ed.


This looks like a platinum plug, is it?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

NGK BKRE7 Iridium. Good heat range for street/strip .
The problem was fuel starvation as the fuel pump failed causing hot spot meltdown at 30psi. blown head gasket.
Since then I built a proper fueling system including a NEW 044 bosch pump in a 034efi Surge tank w/ 3/8 feed lines
and 5/16 return lines. 
The old fuel setup that failed was OEM 20yr old in tank pump being pulled on by 055 pump inline to the fuel rail. 
this put a lot of stress on the oem in tank pump causing a premature failure. 
OLD setup









With the surge tank setup the in tank pump fills the surge tank and the 044 pushes from there putting 0 pressure against the in tank pump.
New setup








Having a big turbo for higher psi not only requires larger injectors for fueling but a supporting fuel system to keep 
up with the fueling demands.

1000cc injectors at 60% duty cycle at 55FPSI keeps the motor fueled correctly at 30psi but if the pumps/restricted fuel lines
are not able to keep the fuel volume up then that drop in fuel will cause issues of leaning out in higher boost levels causing 
hot spots or meltdown.

BTW this is what you want your plugs to look like after a hard high psi pull
















After a dozen pulls on the dyno. made 425WHP 360WTQ 26psi

All this talk about broken **** in the past made me get off my ass and shake the ice cycles off the Farm Tractor this afternoon.
40 deg here in the Pac North West.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

I swapped a single Aeromotive Stealth in-tank pump for the dual pump setup on my mk2, practically plug'n'play. Supposed to be good for 90 psi. You guys prefer the dual pump setup?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

parts have been ordered for my ign swap changing to FSI coils ditching the dizzy and single coil. well see how it works. i got the fallowing parts for my change over

4 fsi coils
a new 1.8t ign wiring harness to hack
ie coil pack adapters. (hopeful i can mod my valve cover so everything fits perfect)
ie dizzy block off

also ordered all the parts to rebuild my shiftier and ie shiftier bushings after realizing i haven't had these shiftier bushing ever installed on my car:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

hoping to have my motor in the next week

im shipping my megasquirt off to get a bunch of modes done that i do not have time to do myself this week hope to have that turn around in a week. so im hoping to start hard back on revitalizing my corrado and hoping for big numbers this year. im shooting for then end of February to have the first start up.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Question for you guys in MK2s with 02A transmissions.

Which 100mm axles are you using; 16v mk2, 16v Scirocco, mk3?
I'm gathering my final bits and this is one of them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

prometheus_ said:


> Question for you guys in MK2s with 02A transmissions.
> 
> Which 100mm axles are you using; 16v mk2, 16v Scirocco, mk3?
> I'm gathering my final bits and this is one of them


Using 16V, but also from 8V GTI will fit, both from mk2.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

prometheus_ said:


> Question for you guys in MK2s with 02A transmissions.
> 
> Which 100mm axles are you using; 16v mk2, 16v Scirocco, mk3?
> I'm gathering my final bits and this is one of them


Axles are matched to the subframe/control arms/spindles/hubs, all 02a are 100mm. Mk2 axles are the shortest, Corrado 4cyl/Passat 4cyl are slightly longer, mk3 4cyl are slightly longer than corrado 4cyl, corrado/passat vr and mk3 vr are the longest and I believe they have different splines.

So if you have the stock mk2 width suspension, MK2 100mm, if not, pick your axles based on what you have.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Perfect, exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

let talk about turbo coiling line water that is

where is everyone getting feed and return. my previous set up was taping into the heater core lines but i feel i can make it cleaner then it was since im shaving and repainting my bay.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> let talk about turbo coiling line water that is
> 
> where is everyone getting feed and return. my previous set up was taping into the heater core lines but i feel i can make it cleaner then it was since im shaving and repainting my bay.


There's a plug or sometimes a Thermo time switch to the bottom right of the side coolant flange. Easiest option by far.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> There's a plug or sometimes a Thermo time switch to the bottom right of the side coolant flange. Easiest option by far.



that will take care of feed for sure. whats your thoughts on return. my machine shop needs to get my motor done they have had it since mid dec and still not done. i need to start mocking things up


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

T into the overflow tank return hose.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> that will take care of feed for sure. whats your thoughts on return. my machine shop needs to get my motor done they have had it since mid dec and still not done. i need to start mocking things up


I don't have an overflow as mines in a MK1. I usually just T into the heater core lines for return on the other MK1's I've done. In my car I don't have a heater core any more so I just welded an -AN fitting onto the end of the coolant pipe that originally came from the heater core.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone running 1.8T coils? Curious to know what's involved in fitting them.. looks like the VC has to be machined, is there anything else?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Im doing it now. And u want fsi coils. Ill be finishing it up in the next couple weeks im going to make a diy also

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I can help with question im basicly done just need to do machining. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

ewillard said:


> I can help with question im basicly done just need to do machining.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Okay, the length looks like it's perfect, just have to machine the VC to accept it. I won't be doing it until I switch EMSs, I'll give you a shout then :beer:


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

ewillard said:


> that will take care of feed for sure. whats your thoughts on return. my machine shop needs to get my motor done they have had it since mid dec and still not done. i need to start mocking things up


Audi freeze plug w/ nipple. Replace one of your rear freeze plugs with this and return it right back to the block...very stealth.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

big_hot_tamale said:


> Audi freeze plug w/ nipple. Replace one of your rear freeze plugs with this and return it right back to the block...very stealth.


Do you have picture of this? That would help a lot.


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

big_hot_tamale said:


> Audi freeze plug w/ nipple. Replace one of your rear freeze plugs with this and return it right back to the block...very stealth.


the freeze plug with nipple:


oil return and water line:



I belive that in the Audi I5 engiene this water line is the feed line and i return the water to a T in the heater return line


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

As soon as i get home ill get on etka and get apart number. That is Perfect

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

npvk_x said:


> the freeze plug with nipple:
> 
> 
> oil return and water line:
> ...


Now I officially like nipples :laugh:

All jokes aside that will come real handy. You dont happen to know where or how to buy it? Or a part number? 
This will clean my turbo water lines a lot. I wonder if they should be shielded some how since they would be so close to the turbo and down pipe.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you ETKA

here is the part number i finally got a chance to get on it 
part number
035 103 111 B

ecs=$26
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/035103111B/ES9920/


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

big_hot_tamale said:


> Audi freeze plug w/ nipple. Replace one of your rear freeze plugs with this and return it right back to the block...very stealth.


Awesome, I really like that solution. Why didn't I see this a year ago when I had my freeze plugs out? I'd TIG a -6 AN fitting to a factory plug if I were doing it.

I also just wanted to make the correction that water comes out of the block.


-Alex


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Awesome, I really like that solution. Why didn't I see this a year ago when I had my freeze plugs out? I'd TIG a -6 AN fitting to a factory plug if I were doing it.
> 
> I also just wanted to make the correction that water comes out of the block.
> 
> ...


I did that to my 16vt also.Works fine!


----------



## Alslow (Jun 14, 2005)

To make it clear the turbo drains to the block(freeze plug) or is feed by the block(freeze plug)?


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

Alslow said:


> To make it clear the turbo drains to the block(freeze plug) or is feed by the block(freeze plug)?


Drain goes into the block.Feed side from the cyl.head


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, question for you guys.. do you guys always use a oil restrictor at the oil feed line? Or is it in some particular applications? 

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

elveloz69 said:


> Hey, question for you guys.. do you guys always use a oil restrictor at the oil feed line? Or is it in some particular applications?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk


This is turbo and oil pressure specific. Meaning it's different for different turbos, and could be different from engine to engine.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

elveloz69 said:


> Hey, question for you guys.. do you guys always use a oil restrictor at the oil feed line? Or is it in some particular applications?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk



gt DBB needs to have the special oil restriction (.035" hole size) if you do not use it you will blow oil past the seals and smoke like a train. i am not sure about journal bearing turbos but i think they can take full flow and psi.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I do. I use a restrictor in the oil feed line on my GT3076R.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

VAG_Lowrider said:


> Drain goes into the block.Feed side from the cyl.head


I think out of the block. Here's why. Water is pumped into the block, then goes through the head gasket up to the head, then through the radiator and back to the pump. So the block is at the highest pressure, then the head, then the radiator outlet or pump inlet.

Why do you think it flows from the turbo to the block?

-Alex


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

20v_boost said:


> I think out of the block. Here's why. Water is pumped into the block, then goes through the head gasket up to the head, then through the radiator and back to the pump. So the block is at the highest pressure, then the head, then the radiator outlet or pump inlet.
> 
> Why do you think it flows from the turbo to the block?
> 
> -Alex


You are right.. http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.p...Bedford-Autodrome-Splitter-testing-P50/page41
The freeze plug is a feeder not a return.


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> I think out of the block. Here's why. Water is pumped into the block, then goes through the head gasket up to the head, then through the radiator and back to the pump. So the block is at the highest pressure, then the head, then the radiator outlet or pump inlet.
> 
> Why do you think it flows from the turbo to the block?
> 
> -Alex


Sorry, my bad 
Seems like I got it reversed in my head, but the cooling works fine here so I don't bother.


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Tapatalk


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

i've used the audi freezeplug option too 

however, i've also used the audi hardline (makes sense since i'm using the KKK k24 turbo from the inline 5 engine  )


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

Im moving the VC breather to the top because my catch can fills so quickly. Any ideas as to where to can place it?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

zylinderkopf said:


> Im moving the VC breather to the top because my catch can fills so quickly. Any ideas as to where to can place it?


You can do what I did... 


xtremevdub said:


> *Little update....
> 
> I needed to relief some of the pressure building on the VC so I made a shroud to avoid throwing so much oil on the NB oil breather..
> I made a new oil cap also since the hood would not close with a normal one. AND finally installed my ebay/home made modified oil catch can.
> ...


----------



## DPecnik (Oct 24, 2011)

very nice, this is what i have so far but doing a rebuild after one summer convert to 16v and use that turbo to run a 76mm and syncro saw a 1150hp golf online want close to that


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DPecnik said:


> very nice, this is what i have so far but doing a rebuild after one summer convert to 16v and use that turbo to run a 76mm and syncro saw a 1150hp golf online want close to that


man.. you could spend 50k on your car and you are not gonna get close to that. I dont mean to discourage you, but those guys are serious!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

syncro will take the $50000 to get it to hold 600hp....

best bet is to go quattro if you want a driveline to hold any serious power.

tubeframe a b2/b3 quattro driveline and drop whatever shell you want onto that...


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck! I feel like I spent a fortune just trying to break 500hp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

*Rod bearings*

Hey Guys. 

I am doing a 16vt, and preparing my PL block for the power atm. My Goal is 300-350hk with a T3/T4
Some guys has blown rod bearings in this post, and i am concerned about using stock ones. 

I have ordered brand new stock rod bearings, but should i upgrade them to high performance? 

http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/lshop,showdetail,21749,en,1399015653-21864,1138132527.1204630905,2116011,47,Tshowrub--1138132527.1204630905,.htm 

http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/lshop,showdetail,21749,en,1399015653-21864,1138132527.1204630905,2116010,48,Tshowrub--1138132527.1204630905,.htm


----------



## DPecnik (Oct 24, 2011)

Syncro will hold decent power and I'm going to use the t3/t4 to help the 76mm and the 16v head on stock aba pistons gives me 8.5:1 so upgrade but same size


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

DPecnik said:


> Syncro will hold decent power and I'm going to use the t3/t4 to help the 76mm and the 16v head on stock aba pistons gives me 8.5:1 so upgrade but same size


you should research how syncro works more its not a true AWD and the viscus coupling will not hold much past 300. rods will break at about 300whp. and stock aba pistons wont last that long with that much power. braking 400 is a challenge on these motors. even with e85 and a built motor youll be lucky to hit the 650 -700 range. but go for it i love seeing carnage i have had my fair share and last year only made 380whp. this year whole new engine build and should break 550. id like to see 600 but its not likely


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> you should research how syncro works more its not a true AWD and the viscus coupling will not hold much past 300. rods will break at about 300whp. and stock aba pistons wont last that long with that much power. braking 400 is a challenge on these motors. even with e85 and a built motor youll be lucky to hit the 650 -700 range. but go for it i love seeing carnage i have had my fair share and last year only made 380whp. this year whole new engine build and should break 550. id like to see 600 but its not likely


What turbo on the new setup?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Still staying with the gt3582r. New head oversized valves. P&P autotech sport cams and springs. It would have broke 500 last year if the intank didn't fail at the worst time. That's was the cause of my melted valve And pistons. If all goes well this year im going to send turbo out for a gtx upgrade

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

****ty to hear... a GTX35r is getting into big boy territory. lol. Good work. I love my GTX3076r.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah it sucked but worth the rebuild. My old head was tired. Doing a Mild shave on engine bay. You coukd come finish it for me ifnu got some frre time hahah. your bath tub is beautiful. Hoping to have the templates done this weekend for a the filer parts. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks man, will never do it again.lol


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I am right there with you. And mine won't be half as good as yours but Ill be happy once its done and never think about doing more then repainting a bay. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally up and running with wasted spark, any clue on how to get the in car tach to work with ms3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

MSD tach adaptor.
I love the broad power band with the GT3076R and mild 268 cams.








This is a stock head and pump 92 oct.

I'm sure there is a little more in this motor but it is going to take a ECU with knock retard to get it safely.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Repoman very nice numbers. Im hoping I can get ny power band that smooth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Repoman very nice numbers. Im hoping I can get ny power band that smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is a smooth conservative ignition curve. I'm sure I can make more under the curve but 
at 425whp and 361wtq in a unibody FWD this car is dangerous. 

With that GTX35 you will probably start making HP around the same rpm but your
power will raise higher and steeper. you can advance the ignition timing to help
with spool up but without knock control I don't recommend it.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Im am still on the gt35r. Gtx will be next year if things go well. I will be runing knock this year with ms2 hopefully well see strong numbers and nor burn valves or pistons this session

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

xtremevdub said:


> man.. you could spend 50k on your car and you are not gonna get close to that. I dont mean to discourage you, but those guys are serious!


Don't let these guys nay say you, I know the facts because 
I have spoken with boba who built and drives that 1150 hp engine 
And has had it in multiple cars, I also talk with Matthias, 
his best friend who built the 1200 hp awd turbo colt 

What boba has done is unbelievable but works 
So these die hard American guys won't believe what a crazy German has done 

Here is the 1150 hp formula rs2/urs4 5 cylinder pistons & rods (forged stock)
Forged diesel crank (I'll ask engine code, I think AHU)
Boba then uses 2 g60 head gaskets and head studs 
7:1 compression ratio
With a .82 ar turbo, he uses 58 psi on a kr block and head (equivalent of PL block with bigger cams and etc ) 
He uses 2 044 Bosch fuel pumps and a surge tank 

And uses Haldex 4 motion setup not syncro 
A hybrid syncro Haldex setup can be made 

He has not spent nearly as much money as some of you would believe,
1: because he gets good deals & barters 2: because he is a fabricator and makes some of his needed things 

I speak enough German to chat with him, boba does not know much English
He is on vortex so he probably has been here but can't read English well 

I hope this is a good contribution to those wanting more power 
The vampir 16vt golf has now been de-mystified of hearsay 

I will ask him more about his setup as far as tuning and fueling etc 
To contribute more


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

It's nice to see your progress repo 
Hope to see it at the bug in 

My pl is torn apart and I have a aba block coming on Thursday
I've been installing brakes on the new shell got a lot done, 
Taking off a couple months to build this car from the ground up
And I'm about halfway right now after week and a half 

I have nearly everything I need except a few 2.5" tubes silicone couplers 
& some #42 injectors


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine is going in this weekend eace:
I'm so goddamn nervous about the whole thing lol


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Cool.
I plan on being there.
There is a dyno day next Saturday the 25th. 3 pulls $25 it's not my usual dyno but for $25 I will
put it on the rollers and see how the fuel curve and power band look.
The Sunday is IFO at Woodburn. I'm going to race in the Bracket class.
then the next race is Bug in Sunday the 31st.

Boba formula is fantastic. I can't keep a 500hp car together I can't imagine double that.
I love showing his videos to my friends. that thing ****s and gets.
Jerrys has been trying to talk me into the Early Audi 4k haldex for many years.
I should have done it. 
It's just more money..


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I can post my setup in this thread now 










- Stock early ABA block, w/ ARP hardware
- Stock 1.8 16v head w/ ARP hardware
- Scirocco 42mm manifold
- Custom Treadstone FMIC + piping
- Custom tubular turbo manifold
- Custom 3" DP+Exhaust w/ 3" spun cat & res
- Tial Sport 38.5mm WG
- Turbosmart RacePort BOV
- Turbonetics 50trim, .63 AR
- 02A CCM Trans w/ Peloquin LSD
- Stock G60 Injectors
- Stock Digi1 management w/ G60 ECU

And the most important part
- Sweet yellow Ractive ignition wires 

The car has been on the road for almost a week now, so I'm still tracking down various loose bits here are there 
The damn thing runs so hot, but I'm hoping that's attributed to it running on water instead of coolant while I trace leaks.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I was looking at this engine bay on sunday and was hoping to meet the owner as I am thinking of a similar set-up.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

134hpvw said:


> I was looking at this engine bay on sunday and was hoping to meet the owner as I am thinking of a similar set-up.


I was avoiding my car because people kept asking questions when I was near it


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Repo me and you have talked at length 
My setup is coming together and hoping to run at end of month 
I plan on building another block with better internals and hardware/fasteners
I just need flywheel bolts and loctite and the motor I have is going in 

Chassis: 78 scirocco lightened like you wouldn't believe 
Block: stock 97 aba obd2 
Pistons: Obd2 
Rods: obd2 
Head: 1.8 PL 16v (mild port + polish)
Head gasket: steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: stock PL
Valves: stock PL
Intake manifold: 16v 1.8 will change soon 
Throttle body: g60 
Intercooler: massive, I wanted 1 that will work for the life of the 
Vehicle 800hp Pmb hmic for 240sx application fits in frame 
Rail to frame rail with no sideways play mk1
Radiator fits between inlet and outlet 
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: tial 50mm
Exhaust manifold: ATP t3 with cast iron adapter for t4 
Turbocharger: t4 t77 turbonetics( I like to have more top end than low end)
Wastegate: Tial 50mm
Downpipe: 4" to side exit fender 
Exhaust: none 
Management: g60 digi 1 w/ SNS chip for 23psi and #42 injectors 
Injectors: #42 Bosch 
Spark plugs: bkur7et
Flywheel: 97 tdi flywheel 02a
Clutch: vr6 obd1
Transmission: ATA 02A 
Differential: Stock g60
Shifter: stock g60 
Radiator: mk1 no expansion tank
Fuel pump: walbro 255 I have a Bosch 044 that isn't hooked up 
Alternator: tdi with serpentine setup from vr and aba pullies


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I ran good at IFO and Bug Run. 12.40's @115mph until I rocked the Keyway on the timing gear.
I dialed back and ran 14.20 @ 105MPH with the Cam timing advanced 8 degrees
Drove it home 40 miles and had to DOWL my Crank. Ready for the Next Race.


I have a few questions.

Throttle body: g60 
Why, Fitment? 
Is a dual blade Throttle body, Primary and secondary. This is good for low speed air idle and small
Throttle response. 


Intercooler: massive, I wanted 1 that will work for the life of the 
Vehicle 800hp Pmb hmic for 240sx application fits in frame 
Rail to frame rail with no sideways play mk1

To Large of a Air to Air intercooler can cause issues. Pressure drop and Turbo Lag. 

Bov / dv: tial 50mm A large BOV I good to keep the compressor from stalling when shifting.
I would mount it after turbo before Intercooler.
This is for better response and reduce heat soak of the I/C

Exhaust manifold: ATP t3 with cast iron adapter for t4 
Good For durability. 

Turbocharger: t4 t77 turbonetics( I like to have more top end than low end)
Wastegate: Tial 50mm
Downpipe: 4" to side exit fender 
Good This will keep the back pressure down and allow the turbo to spool quicker.


Management: g60 digi 1 w/ SNS chip for 23psi and #42 injectors 
Injectors: #42 Bosch 
Why? unless this chip is tuned for your engine wont be right. 

Spark plugs: bkur7et
BKRE7EIX NGK IRIDUIM plugs is what I would use. They are only 1 heat range colder.

Flywheel: 97 tdi flywheel 02a
WHY? this is a heavy flywheel. you will be giving up WHP


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Lot of mixed stuff in that setup. 

Repo... you have a horse shoe up your ass.  Glad to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a few questions.

Throttle body: g60 
Why, Fitment? 
Is a dual blade Throttle body, Primary and secondary. This is good for low speed air idle and small
Throttle response. *
temporary I'm using the butterfly part not the piece that attaches for the hoses,temporary **
until I change to new short intake with bigger TB most likely vr tb and TT225 intake mani
*
Intercooler: massive, I wanted 1 that will work for the life of the 
Vehicle 800hp Pmb hmic for 240sx application fits in frame 
Rail to frame rail with no sideways play mk1
To Large of a Air to Air intercooler can cause issues. Pressure drop and Turbo Lag. 
*I have the future in mind,my main requirement was ease of radiator fitment 
**without having to cut anything and ease of IC inlet outlet, I do not want awic
and the IC I have cost 500$ (I paid 100 with bov & boost tubes all of it NIB)it fit my big boost needs and was too perfect on all reqs (same dimensions as td5 land rover or dodge sprinter )I plan on going a lot higher on the boost than some people, I'm putting time serts
on the spark plug threads, vc, oil pan and anywhere else I can along with locking studs from Alcoa 
*

Bov / dv: tial 50mm A large BOV I good to keep the compressor from stalling when shifting.
I would mount it after turbo before Intercooler.
This is for better response and reduce heat soak of the I/C
*I got the tial with the intercooler as a package, the wg is coming with the orange crush
**turbo, on Friday I will have completely paid it off 
*
Exhaust manifold: ATP t3 with cast iron adapter for t4 
Good For durability *I don't like tubular manifolds cast iron has more heat sink I don't like my t3-t4 adapter **it's temporary until I find a t4 cast iron manifold, it's a non issue for now because I have more firewall space than any mk1/2/3 than you've ever seen *

Turbocharger: t4 t77 turbonetics( I like to have more top end than low end)
Wastegate: Tial 50mm
Downpipe: 4" to side exit fender 
Good This will keep the back pressure down and allow the turbo to spool quicker.
*hole is already on fender and metal out of way for ease, turbo is coming with .82 ar turbines to upgrade later *

Management: g60 digi 1 w/ SNS chip for 23psi and #42 injectors 
Injectors: #42 Bosch 
Why? unless this chip is tuned for your engine wont be right. 
*the chip is tuned for my engine and put out 360 hp on a running t3 16v aba 2.0 before i acquired it 
**I also got this setup just to get it running while I figure out if I want lugtronic or build my own standalone *

Spark plugs: bkur7et
BKRE7EIX NGK IRIDUIM plugs is what I would use. They are only 1 heat range colder.

Flywheel: 97 tdi flywheel 02a
WHY? this is a heavy flywheel. you will be giving up Whp
*my car is already very fast at low speeds due to extreme weight reduction I prefer to have the balanced 
flywheel, I figure the added weight would give some nice torque *

I know it's a lot of different stuff but things will change a lot 
only the good will stay, I've spent years reading this forum and others and did the research 
Until I had acquired my good structural shell


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

prometheus_ said:


> I can post my setup in this thread now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job, I'm looking forward to wiring the digi 1 ecu in mine too
My g60ecu has been chipped for Bosch turbo thunderbird injectors 
#42 (if you need this service my friend burns custom chips to whatever tune you need for any injectors )


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I can't wait to see it go.
When do you thinking your going to be ready to race?


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Next month hopefully,
Motor is about to be dropped in
I like wiring, and I'm doing a my best on the new shell 

I just ordered new 02a flywheel bolts a few days ago 
I will use arp later on when I upgrade clutch setup and dowel 
The flywheel at the same time. I've read a lot about your troubles 
With clutches how is your newest setup holding? 

And I've got a deal going on a cable clutch setup
Although I have all the hydraulic stuff I'm just trying to 
Get it going. 

I have the hookup finally on a cherry picker 
That's what has been holding me back

I'm looking I grab some green giant injectors
What is your opinion on them? They are high impedence&
440 cc


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

scirocconaut said:


> Next month hopefully,
> Motor is about to be dropped in
> I like wiring, and I'm doing a my best on the new shell
> 
> ...


*I would use the Inj's the chip is tuned for.
OEM digifant are high impedance*


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Is anybody in here running Haltech by any chance? I've got a 2L 16V head with an ABA bottom end and a K26 turbo running a custom tune on Haltech and the car has just stopped running. I get spark and fuel but the motor just cranks and won't turn over. It had been running fine and was just idling when it died and now won't start again. Just curious if anybody else has had this problem or if anybody had any ideas on what/where I should check. It's got me scratching my head.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

If your getting fuel and spark then you must have a SIGNAL. Crank trigger.
??
Check the usual suspects. try reloading the program.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I am almost ready to turbo my 16v ABF ABA, but I need injectors.. Anyone using the 415cc Genesis - AEB 1.8T, 16v injectors?? The one with the dual Spray pattern??











Or should I use the more common 440cc Fuel Injector Bosch Green Giant fuel injectors?










*Even if is a single spray?
I want it to idle and run good.* 


Engine bay at the moment 









And this is going in soon.. 











Any help is greatly appreciated..


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

Chassis: mk1 rabbit pickup
Motor: 9a cleaned and rebearinged
Internals: arp studs throughout, new factory everything else.
Head: shaved to 11 to 1 comp
Cams: tt 268 hd springs
Management: msd 6al digital
Fuel system: r1 bike carbs with jets drilled to 1.9mm
Fuel pump: Holley 120gph
Regulator: boost regulated mallory 4309
Exhaust: racecraft t3 manifold to custom 2.5 inch all the way back
Wastegate: tial 38mm with 10lb spring
Turbo:k26 with a t3 flange welded to it
Clutch: hd 16v
Trans: acn o2o
It runs and runs strong builds full boost at around 3k and holds it till 7000. Spins wheels in every gear with toyo proxes 195 45 15s
I will see if I can post pictures from my computer.
Any idea what the est hp would be? I've yet to dyno it.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

How do you like the MSD? If the Haltech is shot on my system I'm going to need to switch to a different management if I want to get my coupe back on the road and the rest of your setup is very similar to mine, right down to the K26.



Lowenough said:


> Chassis: mk1 rabbit pickup
> Motor: 9a cleaned and rebearinged
> Internals: arp studs throughout, new factory everything else.
> Head: shaved to 11 to 1 comp
> ...


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

elicitvr6 said:


> How do you like the MSD? If the Haltech is shot on my system I'm going to need to switch to a different management if I want to get my coupe back on the road and the rest of your setup is very similar to mine, right down to the K26.


Even with the carbs? Msd is spark only. Well as far as mine goes. I have used msd on tons of my previous cars and customers cars. Super simple to use , hook up, and troubleshoot.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

****, didn't notice the carbs. 



Lowenough said:


> Even with the carbs? Msd is spark only. Well as far as mine goes. I have used msd on tons of my previous cars and customers cars. Super simple to use , hook up, and troubleshoot.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone in here local to central PA. need some mill work done on my valve cover as well as my crank pulley (machine shop misplaced it go figure) and saying i never gave it to them. and i dont want to give them any more money untill this is all cleared up but im on a crunch for time. let me know who can get on a mill.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Repo i said it was tuned for #42 
That's what I got high impedance bosh 
#42 green giants


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Extreme don't buy either of those injectors 
They are inferior Chinese bosch rip offs
Marketed by TRE performance on eBay 
Made in China and all over the tuning scene
Even some good tuning companies didn't know 
Because they are even counterfeiting bosch boxes 
And part numbers 
They sell a lot of counterfeit parts STAY AWAY

See the 2 slots on top of the injectors and notice the bright green color? 








Many so called eBay tuning companies buy these from china 
(Same with the other one you pictured) they are junk 
Imagine loosing fuel at a critical time and your motor is trash 

There's even a guy here on vortex in a quick search selling fake bosch ones 
He probably still doesn't know 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5655862-Bosch-42lb-Injectors-for-sale


I can tell you've been on eBay too, but there are real ones on 
eBay they are just hard to find, they are a slight *dark green with 1 
slot on the top (top when installed) *


Look for diesel parts direct they have a good deal on real ones 

You can tell real ones because they only have 1 slot at the top 
Fakes have 2 slots for different applications 

Bosch made the real ones to fit 700 series volvos 

You can get used Ones off a Volvo 










You can also use 2003 ford cobra bosch dark blue giant injectors but you will need 
To change the connectors from ev1 to ev6 on your fuel injector harness
From my research they have the same exact flow rate at a given bar 
If they aren't the same exactly, it's only because of the ev6 electrical 
Connector as they were made to replace the green giants used on earlier cars 
With the same engine and fuel requirements 

At high psi the fakes will lock shut they also spray differently even if the flow is the same 
Per cc per given time


----------



## Alslow (Jun 14, 2005)

89 Scirocco
9A 
Lugtronic 
IE rods
Je pistons
arp main, cam, head bolts
GT3076R bb 3" vband
bbm manifold
tial 38mm
CO motorsport short runner
obd1 vr6 tb
830cc injectors
cat 283/267 cams
supertech valve +.5mm 
hd valve springs with ti retainers
3" exhaust/borla stainless muffler
2.5" intercooler piping
28x18x3.25 intecooler
mocal 15row oil cooler
bosch 044 6 an feed/return lines
tial 50mm bov
devils own meth kit
eurospec lightweight flywheel
clutchnet stage 3+ clutch/pp
o2a trans/ billet shifter links and bushings

Was at [email protected] last year with different cams and running sdsefi.

looking for over 400whp on pump(91oct)


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

scirocconaut said:


> Extreme don't buy either of those injectors
> They are inferior Chinese bosch rip offs
> Marketed by TRE performance on eBay
> Made in China and all over the tuning scene
> ...


Very useful info! but are you sure that bosch doesnt make injectors with a double slot on the top? I have taken several from many cars in the junkyard from stock cars and I swear some had double slots  (I am gonna go to my warehouse later on and snap some pics.)

Also I asked above about the USRT genesis injectors http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44_287&products_id=345
These ^^^^^^








"Genesis injector configured for big-port 20v heads. Features factory-correct dual spray cones, fast response, with atomization directly from injector nozzle and more upon impact with intake valves. Fuel rail spacers not required for AEB/AGU and 16v engines.

Because fuel is aimed directly at valves and wall-wetting is avoided, these injectors are exceptionally easy to tune with. Flow at 3bar pressure is perfect to support hp in the low 300s on pump gasoline. Up to 4.5bar fuel pressure setting recommended to generate significantly more. "
You think those are fake too? 


I really wanted to know if anyone is running those Genesis injectors, cause the dual spray pattern seems to make a lot of sense. 
I also picked up a 255 inline walbro pump (just in case), but I wonder if a stock brand new 4 bar Corrado pump would be enough????. (I hear those walbros are Loud!) 



I did buy a set of the green bosch injectors already  with a bunch of other turbo stuff as a package deal, so I wont know if they are real or fake until I get them. The price was more than fair so even if they are fake I can just buy real ones or the Genesis, thats why I am asking.
Im gonna run C2 software stage 2 for now to see how I like it and then move to stand alone later on.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction. It looks like my old Haltech E6X ECU may have seen it's last days. I don't want to have to get into re-wiring everything so was hoping to just swap in a newer Haltech ECU. Can anybody tell me what the difference is between the Platinum Sprint 500 and Platinum Sprint 1000? This is for a 2L 16V Turbo with a K26, 630cc Siemens injectors, Walbro inline fuel pump, and an Aeromotive adjustable fpr. 

Thanks in advance.:beer:


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Think we found the problem. sigh. Going to be reaching out to Haltech tomorrow to see if they can fix it. If they don't want to mess with it, going to have a local guy that does motherboard repairs have a crack at it. Figure it's worth a shot before splashing out $1,000+ for a new ecu.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks fixable, the board seems to be fine and only that component heated up. Should be able to replace and get it working again :thumbup:


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Actually spoke with a rep at Haltech and emailed him the photo. He seemed to think it wouldn't be a problem to replace the fried components and get it back to me. $145!!! I'll take that all day long. haha Shouldn't be a problem now getting the coupe back on the road in time for MadFurther in Minneapolis at the end of August. :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Lot of mixed stuff in that setup.
> 
> Repo... you have a horse shoe up your ass.  Glad to hear. :thumbup:


I may have a lucky horseshoe but I assure you it is not up my ass. Lol

I ran a couple [email protected] Then I faced a 9 second vr6T truck
So I hit it hard and broke out with a [email protected] hitting the brakes
At the finish line trying not to break out. 
Car ran great didn't break anything. I'm ready to 
Race again in 2 weeks.


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chassis-MK2 GTI
Block-ABA
1.8 head- Supertech valves, springs and to retainers
Turbo- Precision 5858 BB
Stock cams
8.5-1 JE pistons
IE rods
600 Precision Intercooler
725 ID injectors
Lugtronic management
2.5" hot, 2.75" cold charge piping
3" exhaust
044 fuel pump (IE surge tank) fed by mk3 in tank pump
Precision BOV and wastegate
02a with peloquin diff
Driveshaft Shop axles and hubs
FX400 clutch
HP-? Don't know yet, not finished yet. Soon


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My 16vt ran great last sunday
here it is taking on a 9 second VR6T truck 1:06
Enjoy


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

Lowenough said:


> Chassis: mk1 rabbit pickup
> Motor: 9a cleaned and rebearinged
> Internals: arp studs throughout, new factory everything else.
> Head: shaved to 11 to 1 comp
> ...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

We made 325whp on a 12.1:1 comp ratio 16vT with a small turbo at 18psi. 
Lots of wheel spinning fun


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

REPOMAN said:


> We made 325whp on a 12.1:1 comp ratio 16vT with a small turbo at 18psi.
> Lots of wheel spinning fun


I will be hitting the dyno after I get a few bugs worked out. If I can make 200whp I would be happy.


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

I've been trying to build this motor over the last couple years and am finally nearing completion. I'd held off posting anything here until getting to the piping fabrication - which started last week - so I feel that this is worthy of contributing to this thread. 

The car is a 1975 Rabbit and is a rescue from a local Pull-a-Part. My friends found it as it came in and bought it before it hit the scrap yard. It was a complete car minus the seats, and it changed hands a few times before it came to me. 

There are many other mods to the body/suspension/interior, but here's a quick list of my drivetrain setup:
•	ABA block – OBD1
•	New OEM pistons
•	Stock Rods
•	New bearings/seals
•	BFI turbo oil pan
•	9a 16v head
•	New guides, new stock valves, new stock springs
•	Stock cams
•	AEB 1.8T breather box to custom catch can
•	580cc injectors
•	Custom SRI manifold/fuel rail with 70mm t/b
•	Custom log manifold
•	Garrett t3/t4 .52 trim turbo
•	TiAL 38mm w/g with exhaust reroute
•	TiAL 50mm BOV
•	JEGS aluminum radiator w/slim fan
•	FMIC w/2.5” aluminum piping
•	3” stainless v-band DP
•	3” stainless v-band exhaust
•	Braided stainless fuel lines, tank to fuel rail
•	Aeromotive FPR
•	Stock Bosch fuel pump
•	ABF alternator setup
•	Stock mounts (although I have new BFI Stage II green mounts if needed)
•	o2a transmission w/stock differential
•	Cable shift, Eurovan actuator, and Honda CRX clutch cable
•	MkI WRD rear & side transmission mounts
•	Megasquirt 2.2 w/launch control & boost control 
•	Innovate LM-1 wideband 
•	Autotech 10mm Shock Therapy Wires
•	Mallory HyFire VI ignition box
•	Mallory ProMaster ignition coil

And here are a couple pics of the car and the initial progress mapped out thus far. We're waiting for the DP flange to arrive to begin fabbing up the DP & exhaust, which should begin next week.

Also, the 1st SRI was determined to be unusable.  It belonged to my buddy Brendon, but the runners were too long and only provided only 1/4" hood clearance (he was running on a 9a motor, which is 'shorter' than the ABA/16v I've built). Fortunately Jake (my fab guy at JRM Fabrication) had a few other manifolds to choose from (see final pic) and though I'll lose a little torque, I don't think it'll be noticeable overall.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^been looking forward to seeing this :thumbup:


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

fakename said:


> ^^^been looking forward to seeing this :thumbup:


hahaha you and me BOTH!! I let Aaron know the other day that this is sooooo close to being up & running, and he was pretty stoked as well. 

On a sidenote, not much else to share until Jake returns from vacation next week. I'll add some updates here/there as progress continues. 
If anyone's interested here's my build thread (but please note - it's a slow moving build ): http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5887729-Slow-n-Steady-a-75-Rabbit-build


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've seen so many different opinions on BOV placement (closer to turbo or closer to throttle body). The high horsepower Honda guys put them before the intercooler, to keep the intercooler from getting heat soaked with compressed air that won't reach the engine. Also the new BorgWarners have them built into the compressor housings. Curious if anyone has any input or reasons why they put them closer to the TB.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 50mm tial but I'm not going to use it until later 
I have the g60 tb so when I get a short runner I'll dump the manifold and throttle body 

Engine is in car and timed just need a few odds and ends from the JY


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost done with my g60 hydraulic pedal cluster swap 

Turbo is on t4 
I want to machine the 1mm out of intake and exhaust housing 
Because I have a brand new balanced turbine set to install 
It's .77 ar right now .82 with new turbines 

Got to go get argon to weld my downpipe 
I've been learning to weld and gotten pretty good 
With a gas welder


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Need some advice on setting crank timing. Every time I set it to exactly top dead center I can't get valve train to tdc and vice versa valves at tdc can't get crank to tdc. 

sent from the nut house


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

The marks on the pulleys and what not are far from great. 

Pull the valve cover off and put the cams at top dead center based on the marks on the cams. 
Pull #1 plug out and put a long screw driver or welding rod down until it's touching the top of the pistons, rotate until it's at the up most position. 

That will guarantee both are dead on. Install timing belt. 

NOTE: because you have the motor together you can't go spinning the top and/or bottom around full revolutions without the timing belt attached or you will have contact. The above method is when know it's close and want to ensure it's dead on.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

The marks on the cam gears are not tdc marks if I remember. 

sent from the nut house


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> The marks on the cam gears are not tdc marks if I remember.
> 
> sent from the nut house


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Then what is the mark in the cam gear and valve cover cause the inside marks are way different then the outside marks 
Ill be pulling valve cover tonight 
sent from the nut house


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The mark on the cam gear and the VC is TDC. The marks on each cam chain gear is for timing the cams. Not sure if when on TDC the cam chain gears line up.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I ended up going with setting the engine to tdc and use in the marks inside on the cams. The cam postion where they should be for tdc. Turns motor by and a few times all was good. Test fired the motor and it started right up runing on the cop adjusted idel screw a little and it sits and idels on its own. Finishing up some little odds and ends today. Might get to drive down the st for a test. Then ill have to do an oil change. 

sent from the nut house


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

hey guys..havent been in here for a few. Great to see everything working well.

quick partial question

anyone have a lead on a Short runner intake? of any sort...seems like the 16v have very little following now a days. 

also perhaps a trigger wheel setup (9A) kicking around.

Thanks guys

Keep up the boost


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

ewillard said:


> I ended up going with setting the engine to tdc and use in the marks inside on the cams. The cam postion where they should be for tdc. Turns motor by and a few times all was good. Test fired the motor and it started right up runing on the cop adjusted idel screw a little and it sits and idels on its own. Finishing up some little odds and ends today. Might get to drive down the st for a test. Then ill have to do an oil change.
> 
> sent from the nut house


Good job 
I did the same 
16v is so much easier to time than an 8v 
Not even funny 
Don't miss that 8v garbage at all


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the timing marks on the crank snd valve cover r offset tdc marks not true tdc. I dont have the plastic covers on so idk. Has anyone verified. I know for fact the cam gear marl is not tdc

Also what WB is everyone using my lc-1 keeps erroring out and is useless I habe never trusted it. And its definitely wired right. sensor has maybe 1k miles on it. 
sent from the nut house


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> I know for fact the cam gear marl is not tdc


What do you mean?



ewillard said:


> Also what WB is everyone using my lc-1 keeps erroring out and is useless I habe never trusted it. And its definitely wired right. sensor has maybe 1k miles on it.
> sent from the nut house


I've gone through a few LC-1's in my day, been using AEM's ever since... now saying that Innovate just released a boost controller/Wideband all in one gauge which looks decent.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

When the cams are at tdc the mark on the cam gear and valve cover r not lined up. I tried to use the cam gear and valve cover marks and they could not be lined up with the motor at tdc and if I lined them up I could not put the motor at tdc. 

sent from space


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

my lc-1 started erroring out with error 8. Think I fixed that by flashing the lc-1 one with firmware update but while I was checking the gauge values there all over. Tunerstudio reads one thing logworks reads another and the db gauge reads another value. I dont know what to trust or how to fix it. I set the values in lc-1 both outputs to 0v=7.35 5v=22.39 The sensor has about 1k miles I have recalibrate it 3 times with same results. Not sure the issue. The lc-1 and ms2 r grounded to the same place the lc-1 is powered by the fuel pump relay.

sent from space


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

On my setup I turned the boost up to 15lbs and first run at the track I toasted the clutch in first gear launching at 1500rpms. What set ups do you guys like? I want to keep my 020 as I have a couple spares and shafts too. I was using a Sachs sport clutch and I got break in and 1 run before all the springs popped out and the material came apart. I want to keep it sprung so I was thinking an act stage 2 clutch. I also need a new flywheel mine is all chunked up and not useable. I was going to get the kit from bahnbrenner for the clutch and flywheel.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Lowenough said:


> On my setup I turned the boost up to 15lbs and first run at the track I toasted the clutch in first gear launching at 1500rpms. What set ups do you guys like? I want to keep my 020 as I have a couple spares and shafts too. I was using a Sachs sport clutch and I got break in and 1 run before all the springs popped out and the material came apart. I want to keep it sprung so I was thinking an act stage 2 clutch. I also need a new flywheel mine is all chunked up and not useable. I was going to get the kit from bahnbrenner for the clutch and flywheel.



Buying a clutch strong enough to hold power in an 020 will generally kill the 020. lol

Start saving for an 02A.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

One does not simply launch a turbo 16V with 020.

Also I'm convinced that no 020-sized clutch is worth it. I just went to an 02J with a mild clutch upgrade and love it. Before that my stock 16v clutch lasted a few hundred miles (driving cautiously). Then I had a spec stage 2 that I really liked for another few hundred miles. Now I'm onto the 02J.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not going 02a or 02j I am staying with an 020.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Im running an o2a with cm fx725 loving it there's a few for sale on here right now. Never had a problem and very streeable

sent from space


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Lowenough said:


> I am not going 02a or 02j I am staying with an 020.


You will if you ever plan on enjoying any bit of power.


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> You will if you ever plan on enjoying any bit of power.


When I had my stage 1 clutch I was enjoying it. Then I turned the boost up. Just ordered a stage 2 sprung act 6puck. Says it good for 400hp. We will see.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Lowenough said:


> When I had my stage 1 clutch I was enjoying it. Then I turned the boost up. Just ordered a stage 2 sprung act 6puck. Says it good for 400hp. We will see.


You're not catching what we're saying... the trans will likely grenade before you ever get to the limits of the clutch. We've all been there.... and we've all switched due to destroyed 020's. 

Mine died at 290whp and that was in a 1900lb car and had a Peloquin LSD to help disperse the load.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> You're not catching what we're saying... the trans will likely grenade before you ever get to the limits of the clutch. We've all been there.... and we've all switched due to destroyed 020's.
> 
> Mine died at 290whp and that was in a 1900lb car and had a Peloquin LSD to help disperse the load.


Amen. I had/did the same.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

We are clearing these puppies out.
(4) for $79.99

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2640/BBM_16v_Oval_Intake_Manifold_Funnels_BILLET










Also have a deal going on these.

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2308/ABA_2_0L_Billet_Throttle_Body_Adaptor


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Check this 2.0 16vt Rallye out guys 
540 bhp on GTX2867R
Is that even possible from the GT28 range turbo ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HwNlxuyS24


Nas


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

From an appropriately sized GTX28? Yes.
Those are pretty much a GT3076R that spools like a GT28.

I'm also guessing those are BHP numbers like most other Euro dyno numbers


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey *ewillard*

My LC1 finally called it quits after 4 years...and its because I moved it during a turbo upgrade and forgot to remount it and it rained...alot...and well...the rest is history.

I was going to go with an AEM unit...but decided id try the new LC2 they have with a basic db gauge...Should be in in 4 days...

One thing I know Innovate is hot and horny about it ensuring that one of the grounds is on a seperate ground ( dont crimp them all together)...I crimped mine all together and never had any wierd glitches or anything other then I for some reason had to replace my 02 every season...

another thing I would try is not running it off the fuel pump relay, but its own live and acc. circuit. and connect the gauge to the same source and ground...

I run the power and ground for my ECM, and wideband off the same points...mostly because I was finding alot of variations in voltage and resistance across some of my 27 year old harness...so the engine and electronics get their own new power and ground connections.


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

prometheus_ said:


> From an appropriately sized GTX28? Yes.
> Those are pretty much a GT7036R that spools like a GT28.
> 
> I'm also guessing those are BHP numbers like most other Euro dyno numbers



Oh ok i didn't think it would be possible 
Yes euro dyno germany i think 


Nas


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

toy_vw said:


> Hey *ewillard*
> 
> My LC1 finally called it quits after 4 years...and its because I moved it during a turbo upgrade and forgot to remount it and it rained...alot...and well...the rest is history.
> 
> ...


mine actually didn't die I checked and rechecked everything 10 times was actually stripping it out to send it to inavative mainly because they could not be leave the symptoms I was getting no one there ever heard of my probelm ever. I had every thing cut out and figured I we test it all one last time all tested fine. Did one last test cause inwasnoutnof ideas and just did a quick touch of the ground to the pos terminal but nothing happened no sparks nothing tested with volt Metter tested fine. Cut 6 inch of the ground wire the inside was dust never burned nothing just an old wire that disintegrated. Rewired everything. With new wire and its working perfect again. All reading perfect afr now and I was actually tuning 1.5 points rich. Then my trans started making nosies I haven't felt like pulling it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

mad rallye said:


> Check this 2.0 16vt Rallye out guys
> 540 bhp on GTX2867R
> Is that even possible from the GT28 range turbo ?
> 
> ...


Yepper, the new GTX2867r is a weapon. Definitely some impressive numbers coming from that turbo.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ok, I figuered you knew your stuff...I was just possibly bouncing ideas off you...i didnt realize the LC-1 unit is completely sealed..I went to go tune the new setup and the afr was 13.0 steady..after a quick heat pull. it was reading erratic. a new sensor did not correct it and during calibration i noticed it wasnt heating up. Started checking the power and grounds and found water migrating through the harness...so pricey screw up but i now have their new lc2 and a gauge instead of relying on firing up the laptop to monitor afr.

electrical gremlins are always fun to fix


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

toy_vw said:


> ok, I figuered you knew your stuff...I was just possibly bouncing ideas off you...i didnt realize the LC-1 unit is completely sealed..I went to go tune the new setup and the afr was 13.0 steady..after a quick heat pull. it was reading erratic. a new sensor did not correct it and during calibration i noticed it wasnt heating up. Started checking the power and grounds and found water migrating through the harness...so pricey screw up but i now have their new lc2 and a gauge instead of relying on firing up the laptop to monitor afr.
> 
> electrical gremlins are always fun to fix


I have the gauge. my issue was with the laptop connected to the LC1 tunerstudio running and watching the gauge every single one gave different afr it drove me nuts for days trying to figure it out. Mine is steady also now and actually better even when I thought it was working I was actually tunning 1.5 points richer. Yours might have died in my research alot of people have had issues with then going nuts. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Try bench testing go direct to battery pos and grounds. It might still work

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Yepper, the new GTX2867r is a weapon. Definitely some impressive numbers coming from that turbo.




Exactly my thoughts too 
Plus it spools up quite early maybe it's time for me to change from GT3076R


Nas


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Just spoke to the bloke who has the Rallye with the 16vt
2.0lt 8.7.1 comp with big valve head 


Nas


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

mad rallye said:


> Exactly my thoughts too
> Plus it spools up quite early maybe it's time for me to change from GT3076R
> 
> 
> Nas


If you have traction then most definitely a good choice... If not you're just baking the tires off sooner.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

no its pooped...I disconnected the 02 and hung it and it pissed water out...left it to air dry for a few days but she was toast..LC2 will be in friday


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> If you have traction then most definitely a good choice... If not you're just baking the tires off sooner.




Lol i have a Rallye so i'm good there

Nas


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

So I added a working ISV to the car, and it only seems to work _sometimes_.
I'm supposed to be driving down to Maryland next week for H20i, and I'd love to have a working ISV 






So far, the only thing that I haven't changed are the switches on the throttlebody. 
They are both engaging/disengaging correctly, so I can only imagine that one of the two are busted :thumbdown:

I also put in a solid front motor mount the other day (solid front, poly insert rear, g60 trans), so I'm wondering if it may be the knock sensor being stupid.
Thoughts? I could make a bushing to dampen it and see whats what.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Stangy said:


> Amen. I had/did the same.


Me too, six times, with Peloquin LSD 260whp/345wnm
And one time with 02A at 260whp / 345nm on the wheels with Peloquin LSD

I think the 020 trans doesen't like over 200whp...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Still working on my setup


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

My build is running and doing great, working on tune. H20 was a blast and a great trip to break the motor In wish I could have pushed it more but better safe then sry. I'll be at 1000 miles soon then fun begins. The bottom end of this motor is out standing very very drivable out of boost unlike the last motor. 

83.5mm abf worser pistons 9:1 (I think)
IE rods abf
New head 1.8L big valve head 
1000cc rc inj
Gt3582r 
Custom SS equal length manifold
Megasquirt ecu
Fsi coils (huge difference over dizzy)
Fx725 
Ctn o2a with wave trac (mk3 diesel trans awsome gearing)
Dss axels and hubs 
Awic

I have to take care of a leak the distributor block off is leaking going to call ie probably take it off clean and silicon it. 

Also notice that i have a slight valvetrain tick it's not bad but i can hear it once the motor is fully warmed up. Any thoughts?

I am hoping to get back on the dyno soon and get some numbers shouldn't have any issues this year. All wiring was redone voltages are better then ever been seeing 14.5+v at times that's a first use to never break 13v. 













Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm up and running now and seems to be stable so here it is finally





ms2 running alpha-n. map connected to the plenum. still tuning boost control aiming for 12 psi
aba bottom 9a pistons
06a 906 031 s 366cc @ 4bar long nose injectors
gsx-r throttlebodies and gsx-r injectors staged with the 1.8T injectors
td04-14t turbo
hfm2 maf plumbed in but not running for management yet

next steps 
td04hl-16t turbo
02j tranny 
vacuum pump for the brake booster


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

What are people running for ignition? I think I'm blowing out spark at 15 psi with basically the stock ignition system and NGK bkr7e's gapped at .030". Do the FSI COP's really help under boost? Can they be run in wasted spark mode? Are they logic level?

Oh and I just fixed a similar valve noise issue (except mine was massive noise when warm) see my thread with solution here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6971848-Lifter-noise-gets-louder-as-engine-warms-up-!
Basically, check for oil pressure at the head. Then either fix it or pour in a bottle of lucas oil stabilizer to quiet things down.

-Alex


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

the vag cops are much stronger at rpm simply because they are firing 1/4 or 1/2 of the time compared to a distributor so no issues with too short of charge time, no length of resistor wire and secondary gap(distributor) to loose energy through, also way less electrical noise generation, the current path is right there between the plug and the metal shield on the cop. 

use the most recent drive circuit with the tc4427 ic to drive them and it's a easy set up. jb performance has a sequential board that has the drivers for 4 channel ignition and 4 channel injection now that has both ignition circuits for igbt and tc4427 drivers. there is settings to drive 2 of 4 channels for wasted cop and a single tc4427 channel can drive more than two cops with out any issues so you can use 2 channels if you only have 2 outs available
you can buy the harness from vw or make one, the cop plug connectors are not too pricey
cost is around $200 for the 4 channel board, 4 cops and bits to make the harness. buy the bits through vems.com
really its a no brainer now

oh yah, the vag cops are "logic level", but consensus is they are driven by the bosch ignition driver bjt so needs a current signal, not a voltage signal. the tc4427 ic is a gate driver with a built in schmitt trigger and can switch up to 4 amps and up to 20v(iirc) so it can drive any mosfet, bjt or igbt with a logic signal from the processor chip and do it with less delay than the old circuit using pnp transistors. each tc4427 has 2 gate drive channels 

there is a good thread over on the ms2 boards about vag coils and drive circuits


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

20v_boost said:


> What are people running for ignition? I think I'm blowing out spark at 15 psi with basically the stock ignition system and NGK bkr7e's gapped at .030".


Coils should be fine, smash the gap down to .025 or lower and see if that fixes it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Fsi coils r amazing. I had same problem with spark a few years ago. Let me guess dead spot around 4k. u need to gap them to .022 what plug wires do u have. I have a set of auto tech shock therapy wires I was running. R you using MS. If so email Paul at kptunned he moded my ecu for a bunch of stuff cheap. To do true cop u need crank and came position sensors. I'm running wasted with just crank signal for now. Once I find a clean way to do cam position I'll add it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Weeblebiker can u post pics of your valve cover. I milled mine smooth and took boots off coils to make them work I'd like figure out a way to seal them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

i forget the o-ring size but a standard o-ring fills the gap pretty well. left my caliper at work.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I see I was thinking of doing it that route but I wanted it easy to swap them if one died. If u mill the lip off the ports and take the boots off them fit perfectly. Probably 2 mm clearance

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

What are the part numbers to look for and what's a decent source? The last experience I had with COPs was on my '01 GTI 1.8T AWW. I'm assuming they've got the COPs figured out by now.

I just installed the JB perf board for sequential injection. I have the BIP373's that came with it so I will probably drive them with those. I appreciate the info.

-Alex


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I got everything through ie 

Harrness I cut it down and added 2 weather pack plugs for a nice clean coil harness. There's a bunch of wires that need cut out extra stuff for 1.8t u won't need. I ended up with 2 power 2 ground and the 4 coil wires turned out nice 
http://www.performancebyie.com/oem-coilpack-harness-for-06a-18t-engines

Fsi coils 
http://www.performancebyie.com/oem-red-coilpack-for-2-0t-fsi-sold-individually

You do not need the adapters if u think tou can use them I'll sell u the brand new set I have.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

the cop shaft isn't tapered, so few o-rings below the red plastic on the shaft will still seal up. I have another cover, I may just mill it down for the next rendition.

if you just want the plug connectors for a diy harness http://vems.com/vagcopconnx4 has the plug, 5 pins, seals and the accordion boot for $15 ea. *edit $15 for all 4 plug connectors*

making the harness from scratch use one center valve cover bolt for power ground and the other bolt for logic ground and then you need the power source wire plus the 4 logic (or two if you run wasted) wires to the ecu.

the good thing about a current signal control is it is way less prone to noise triggering.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

20v_boost said:


> I just installed the JB perf board for sequential injection. I have the BIP373's that came with it so I will probably drive them with those. I appreciate the info.
> 
> -Alex


ya can't drive the cops with the bip373s. they are a ground side switch, the cop needs a positive side switch.

if you purchased it in the last few months, it may have the tc4227 circuit on it. if not you can mod the board to run the gate drivers


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

weeblebiker said:


> the cop needs a positive side switch.


Understood. I think I got the last board before the V1.1  

Great info here. Thanks everyone.

-Alex


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Are u use get megasquirt? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

20v_boost said:


> Understood. I think I got the last board before the V1.1
> 
> Great info here. Thanks everyone.
> 
> -Alex


there are ways around that, been there done that


I picked the wrong gate drivers initially, they required too fast a trigger rise, didn't have built in schmit trigger I have looked up a proper gate driver in that package but didn't save the search
this is the better way



this is the thread
http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=53612

oh yah it is important to run the pos for the high current coils through the fuel pump relay. this way the coils cannot be energized until the ms ecu has control. the fuel pump is the last out the ecu sets. 

also ya don't have to deal with the possibility the coils are energized with the ignition on and have an audible indicator when working on stuff. pump buzz means fuel and spark


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

ewillard said:


> Are u use get megasquirt?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yup. MS2 V3.0 board, JB perf 4 channel driver, MSextra 3.3.2, 36-1 crank trigger, polled distributor, sequential injection.

Today I went form .032" gap to .027" gap on my plugs and it pretty much fixed the misfire. But I will still go with semi-sequential (or maybe full) COP. What gaps can be run at boost with a COP setup?

-Alex


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

my understanding of the whole thing is that gap "tuning" for boost is to compensate for all the same issues going cop takes care of,

so i'd go with the stock gaps recommended for the engine by the mfr or the oe gap for the aftermarket plugs you bought (they didn't guess), unless you are running a bunch of boost like 30+lbs

in short, more than you suspect, way more than there is any reason to.

too high and you'll cause breakdown in the cop. but really high hp 4banger guys are running these so they don't break down easily

I haven't read of any one that did it yet, but would not be difficult to life test a cop at a gap distance in air back calculated from a specific gap distance and total compressed pressure in cylinder. I'm sure many people have, they are cheap enough for a high hp builder to burn up $100 worth of cops to find out. 

these are one of the preferred cops people are running on other manufacturer motors for high hp builds.

Hey!
I just saw my first build on the first page of this thread! I'd forgotten about that!:beer:


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Brazil representin´ ....

ABA 16v OEM ( Just Like MK2 and 3 GTi´s 16v).

OEM Displacement
Full Ferrea Head
IAPEL Pistons / Scat Rods
Full ARP Studs 
Twin Plate Clutch
Holset Custom HX-35 .70/.68 Turbo
Custom Intake mainfold
2 deck injectors
3" exaust (full)
Fueltech FT 400 EMS
Ethanol (e86)

Making over 420 whp @ 22 psi


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What car is this in. More info please is this awd fwd or rwd. Very interesting can I get a under car picture please. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Bruno_GTi said:


> Brazil representin´ ....
> 
> ABA 16v OEM ( Just Like MK2 and 3 GTi´s 16v).
> 
> ...


you have more pics of the motor??? that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

ewillard said:


> What car is this in. More info please is this awd fwd or rwd. Very interesting can I get a under car picture please.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



ewilard ,

Its a VW Gol GTi 16v .

It´s a FWD car .

To a complete details of the car, please see my thread ( 16v-Brazilian Project ) here in 16v Forum .

Thanks a lot for the knowledge interchange.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

xtremevdub said:


> you have more pics of the motor??? that looks great :thumbup:



Xtremevdub , 

Here is another one....


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

Who's running mk2 custom radiator/fan setups. I was going to use mk3 dual fans on stock mk2 radiator but doesn't fit between the inlet/outlet of my intercooler. The intercooler is mounted in the core support behind the grill.. 

pic for click. Not finished yet obviously.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

bruno you have one beautiful build and good numbers. i im still scratching my head to why VW put the wonderful longitudinal motor motor in a car and its still FWD. rwd or awd would be an easy task i feel in this shell


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

ewillard said:


> bruno you have one beautiful build and good numbers. i im still scratching my head to why VW put the wonderful longitudinal motor motor in a car and its still FWD. rwd or awd would be an easy task i feel in this shell


Thanks man , i´m glad you like it.

Unfortunately , here in Brazil , VW doesn´t put at the market some top tech projects like this.

Just for comparison , this is a '00 model and cost´s in that period as much as a Golf GTi Mk4.

This exact model uses a lot of top pieces , like reinforced OEM gearbox from Passat , Golf/Audi engine and many other things..

Get a quick view on my topic , it shows a little bit more about the car.


Thanks for writing.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Bruno,
that ignition looks amazing! are there specifics on the coils and such in your thread?
do you have more pics of the intake!
great set up!


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

My friend, 
These are customized to fit on the 16v cylinder head , great output to ignition on boosted situations.

Soon I will upgrade to okada plasma direct , more output with less energy consumption.

Here's more details of the intake mainfold , also customized..









Enviado de meu GT-S7500L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Bruno, 
save your money.

I've studied spark discharge in pulsed power systems for the last 8 years. the claims are bogus. unless they are tucking a capacitor and circuitry to create a cdi system in the coil pack. otherwise the primary coils would have to be like 8x impedance and take 8x longer to charge for their claims to be plausible

that is a bad ass intake. staged injection is the best solution to having good idle and economy and be able to put the hammer down.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

weeblebiker said:


> Bruno,
> save your money.
> 
> I've studied spark discharge in pulsed power systems for the last 8 years. the claims are bogus. unless they are tucking a capacitor and circuitry to create a cdi system in the coil pack



so why do you think is worthless?

Is the energy consumption Low , with higher spark discharge a good reason to upgrade ?



Enviado de meu GT-S7500L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

unless the original equipment coils produce a shiit load of heat in the 3 miliseconds charge time, which they do not, the claims are not possible.

now if they have a 8x bigger primary (more windings and more impedance) that takes 9 miliseconds to charge and they compare that to a oe coil charging 9ms then yes. because anything above the time it takes to charge the primary is wasted energy.

just know the energy transfer once breakdown occurs is very rapid, 1x compared to 4x energy will not affect the combustion process that much as almost all the difference in energy is contained in the plasma flow in the arc and not transferred to the surrounding gas molecules



consider these once you have gapped your plugs far enough that you are blowing up the coils you have now.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Hey, 
So after 5 years of sitting I finally got around to throwing the engine into the car. It's a 9a block with Pauter rods, wiseco 9:1 pistons and all ARP fasteners, head is a 1.8 stock rebuilt with TT high rev valve springs. As for the rest of the goodies here is a list:
Holset HX40
MS2 extra
A/W intercooler
3" exhaust
RMR intake manifold
Ram Horn exhaust manifold
LS2 ignition coils
dual bosch 044's in IE surge tank 8an feed 6an return
Tial 38mm wastegate
Tial BOV
car is also getting cleaned up, small wire tuck (nothing crazy just cleaning it up), new paint inside and out



Here is a pic: 










I have a special request for anyone with a RMR short runner intake, I have the runners cut at 3" (bought a 1' section cut it into 4) but it seems like they are too long because the plenum will not clear the hood. Would someone be willing to take a quick measurement for me? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nigep (May 8, 2010)

A 7 year build, K-Jet to DIY GSXR 750 ITB`s and finally 16VT conversion Jan 2014. This year has had some issues, but overall it`s going rather well.

Chassis: MK2 CL
Block: Stock ABF
Pistons: Stock ABF
Rods: Integrated Engineering 16v Rifle Drilled
Head: ABF (very mild port)
Head gasket: 2 x MLS Head Gasket
Cams: Stock ABF
Valves: stock 
Intake manifold:KR Lower half, 1.8T Upper Half
Throttle body: ABF
Intercooler: Mitsubishi EVO 4
Bov / dv: Integral
Exhaust manifold: DIY Custom Tubular
Turbocharger: TD04-16HL EX Volvo
Wastegate: Integral with 0.5Bar spring
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" straight diy with 3 x Silencers
Management: Megasquirt 1 V3
Injectors: 630cc siemens Deka
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .025" gap
Flywheel: Lightened ABF.
Clutch: LUK VR6
Transmission: 02a 3.9FD
Differential: Quaife LSD
Shifter: MK4 Cable

KR Lower, 1.8T Upper









EVO 4 Intercooler. Toyota Celica 50mm Radiator. 19 Row Oil Cooler. Custom front crossmember.










DIY Collector





































Diy Tubular Manifold


















Engine bay









Modded rocker cover to baffled catch tank with drain to sump and vent to inlet before Turbo


















DIY Baffled / vented breather /catch tank









RED hoses are 2 from the rocker and one from the block breather to the catch tank
GREEN is separated oil drain to Sump
BLUE is vapour into inlet before Turbo
Dotted Yellow is Vent from block > inlet via PCV valve









On track at the Nurburgring. Showing DIY GRP Arched front wings, DIY GRP Rear Diffuser. Car also has DIY GRP Front splitter / airdam










Inline booster fuel pump. Intank MK3 main pump.









Underbonnet lap of Goodwood Circuit showing Glowing exhaust manifold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE-5D8BVZpQ





Failed rod bolt causing engine destruction. Bought IE with ARP bolts after this failed experiment.









2 x MLS Head Gaskets to reduce compression.









Failed 5th gear at 5,400rpm, 0.8Bar.










Self mapped with Dyno optimisation of timing and Megasquirt controlled boost delivery. Outright power is not the aim, this is about on track driveability and linear power delivery. I bleed off a LOT of midrange boost to stop the usual torque `hump` at 4,000rpm, this give a much more N/A style delivery.









1.06 Bar Peak










Hopefully that`s enough info, without TOO many photos


----------



## npvk_x (Dec 11, 2011)

Love youre car/build NigeP, have been reading your thread over at club gti for few years.. awsome that you turboed it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nigep (May 8, 2010)

npvk_x said:


> Love youre car/build NigeP, have been reading your thread over at club gti for few years.. awsome that you turboed it. :thumbup:


Thanks! It's been challenging at times, but overall, the experience has been very positive. I still grin whenever I go out on circuit with it, it's so much fun now!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

A little end of the session destruction. Decided to take the car out one last time before it went away for the winter. It's a little cold out around 40* but nice day let it warm up a little longer today. Got about .5 miles from the house to a nice back road to do a last rip she spooled load back fire and then started reving itself shut it down got off the road pics say the rest.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Ho - lee - sh$$$$t

Looks like the welds were pretty cold. At least it's an easy fix (relatively). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I've had a weld on the intake manifold break while getting on it. RPM's skyrocket. 
I broke the front motor mount coming out of the burnout box. Broke the T/B and ended my day

Cold dense air make great hp. I bet it ripped before it ripped apart.

:beer::beer:opcorn:

Carnage pics

























All fixed 
2 seasons and not breakage. Smashing your engine into the hood sucks.


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

I've been working on this car on and off for 2.5 years and finally have something to show for it. All I need is to figure out my throttle cable situation, and I get to hear this thing start for the first time. I can't wait!

1.8 PL head refreshed
034 valve springs
TT 268/276 cam
034 Turbo manifold
PT6266 T3 .63 
Home made SRI 
80mm Godspeed TB 
Refreshed ABA block 
ARP rod bolts 
Deeves rings 
EMS Pro managment (basically fully loaded MS2)
Bosch 160lb injectors
A1000 Fuel Pump
15gallon fuel cell
Aluminum tube fuel line -8 feed, -6 return
Probably more I can't remember


----------



## MK2 16v-T (Jul 11, 2007)

What is everyone running for a throttle cable with short runner intake with TB on driver side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

MK2 16v-T said:


> What is everyone running for a throttle cable with short runner intake with TB on driver side?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious about this as well. I have a feeling I'm going to have to make my own cable since I think my tb requires a different end than a vw tb.


----------



## Nigep (May 8, 2010)

MK2 16v-T said:


> What is everyone running for a throttle cable with short runner intake with TB on driver side?


For me it`s packaging. Turbo outlet is on the left (as you look at the engine bay from the front of the car looking towards the screen).

It made the pipe routing simple. Alongside the cambelt to the Intercooler, the outlet of which is on the right, then a short run straight to the TB :thumbup:


----------



## MK2 16v-T (Jul 11, 2007)

Nigep said:


> For me it`s packaging. Turbo outlet is on the left (as you look at the engine bay from the front of the car looking towards the screen).
> 
> It made the pipe routing simple. Alongside the cambelt to the Intercooler, the outlet of which is on the right, then a short run straight to the TB :thumbup:


Mine isn't long enough to route it like that, it barely reaches if i go straight to TB from firewall. I need to use something longer. Im using stock 8v throttle cable if that makes a different right now. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Corrado vr6 throttle cable. Is what u need.


----------



## MK2 16v-T (Jul 11, 2007)

ewillard said:


> Corrado vr6 throttle cable. Is what u need.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Well it's been an amazing few years...but unfortunately thanks to a blown head gasket and me needing an excuse for something new...my little 16v syncro is yanked and I've added 14 more valves for good measure...it's been a slice 

See you guys around and keep up the awesome builds...


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*From 8V Lysholm to 16vT Rabbit*

2.0 ABA
Wiseco 9:01 Pistons
IE Rods
APR Everything
Ported Polished 1.8 Head by Derek Harris
Autotech Cams
Autotech HD Valve Springs
Supertech 1mm Oversize Valves
Racecraft Fabrication Intake Manifold 
Racecraft Fabrication Tubeular Exhaust Manifold
Tial Blow Off 
Tial WasteGate
Garrett 550Hp Rated Turbo
650 Injectors
Megasquirt System
Nitrous Spray Bar on Front Mount
Car weight is at 1578:laugh:
Im finishing it tomorrow and starting it up.
All Custom Intercooler catch can gas tank done by Speed Force Racing in Santee California. Thanks Tim THIS WAS THE MOTOR THAT JUST CAME OUT OF MY CAR.




THIS IS THE NEW MOTOR SPECS ABOVE


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody have a link to a sri driver side? Pretty much open to any tb...
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

has anyone played with itbs built into the Sri since I popped my intake I'm think of redesign instead of just re welding


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

boosted itbs is a bit squirly to tune. 

all stock boost systems won't handle the reduced pressure differential pre and post throttle plate. need to run a aftermarket bov with a 3-5lb spring instead of the standard 8-12lb spring. a really big turbo may handle it ok, my quick spooling td04 spoold up enough to randomly pop open the closed bov at idle and light cruise, making a annoying "pfffft" sound. there just isn't enough vacuum to hold the bov open like on a normal manifold. a electronic bov would be great for itbs but would require a bit of code modification to make it work, probably need a hand full of if statements 

maf is the easiest way to set up fuelling, I'm close to switching over to this now, but have to resolve the bov valve plumbing back into the intake.

alpha-n fuel algorithm with a secondary map for variable boost pressure is pretty stable fuelling also. this is what I ran
also running the map sensor and targetting boost pressure pre itb makes a lot easier tuning.

spend some time tuning the acceleration enrichment, it needs to be really snappy since the throttle plates are less than 1 cylinder cycle away from the fuel injectors. a simple xy graph of tps change vs %fuel add won't do it well over all tps position changes

also get the fuel injectors as close to the intake valves as possible, running audiTT /early beetle 1.8T EV12 injectors really helps the a/f stability. poor injector choice fot hte design can cause alot of acceleration/decelleration tuning headache since the issues with intake wall fuel wetting and sucking are much greater with itbs.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

What is the best quality, most reliable, not necessarily the least expensive kit on the market for a DIY install?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.borlainduction.com/2000-series.html

I found these. 
usrt.com sells a nice set also. 

I have been looking into switching to maf need to research more about maf and megasquirt to see if there's a big benefit or not I might just add maf to the current set up


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

can i play too? 

don't think i've ever posted a pic in this thread.


motor is newly build. havn't tested it too much. but it starts and runs great. 

All stuffed down into my Golf 2 Syncro











Specs:

- 1.8 KR 16v
- Wiseco 8.5:1 pistons
- "china" rods
- Sputter rod bearings
- ported head. stock cams
- KKK K24 7200 turbocharger
- Digifant 1 ECU


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My fabricator Jerry has a set of these we are going to tune it with 034EFI 2C 
nice stuff.


















































This is Jerry Rynolds 78 Rabbit 02M 6sp AWD 2.2L 11.5:1 comp 16V 50mm ITB


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

anyone in this thread with a bit more knowledge with Digifant 1 then ever needed? 


i've got issues with mine. i've got a 16v t chip. so thats no problem, but i'm trying to set the initial timing. and when i remove the blue clt sensor. it all goes to s-hit..

you can hear the ISV hissing in this video (i've got a small filter on it, so you can hear the suction).

that hissing stops when i inplug the Tempsensor. and the rpms drop hard. and does not entirely stall. but i cannot gain revs.


has anyone ever experienced this?

i've checked my grounds, and my power feed. and i've traced all the wires so i know that they are located where they are supposed to (i've made a new harness for the engine)

this is what happens: (its all the same, warm or cold)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqhsRNmDAW4


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

once you have it unplugged dose changing the dizzy timing change anything or dose it stay the same. you need to hold the rpm at 2000 when setting the timing. and as you change the timing you Will have to reset the idle also


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

ewillard said:


> once you have it unplugged dose changing the dizzy timing change anything or dose it stay the same. you need to hold the rpm at 2000 when setting the timing. and as you change the timing you Will have to reset the idle also


i know the procedure to do this. but it just won't let me..

can't get it back up if the clt is unplugged

trying with a different ECU tomorrow


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Best thing you can do to digi1 is replace it with something better


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

yes. i would. but there are legal matters in the way..

which kinda sucks. because i do have a MS2 V3 unit on the shelf. however the laws of this country (norway) prohibits me from instaling it!! (damnit)

so, i've got to make the Digi1 work. atleast until the car has been approved by our "dmv".


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Finally I have a pic worth posting:


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

2.0 9a 16v Stock high mileage bottom end cleaned up with new shaft bearing
Ported and polished 2.0 head, extensive valve bowl work. TT springs, mk4 lifters, Autotech cams
F1-D Procharger custom one off for Mad Max made by Procharger and 1/2 aluminum one off bracket, it the only oil fed F1-D 2.5 inch pulley made 20 psi on a NON ported head...Im expecting 2 psi loss but upped Power. Still have smaller pulleys
USRT Surge 044 with 155lph intank feeding it:laugh: and 630cc dual foggers from USRT with BBM Rail and Aeromotive reg running 4 bar. 
New 020 CHE Kaaz Diff setup 
Trunk Mount Methanol with dual nozzle, one pre-tb and one pre charger. 
SDS Em-1 .....Im installing newer Em-4 now. 
Scirocco 50mm coming soon....I REFUSE TO REMOVE A 16v MANIFOLD....just to sexy. 
FULL stainless TT race header with 2.5 collector back all stainless TT



I just picked up a shat ton of turbo 16v goodies from CrazyVWobie and they are on the way, cant wait till this all gets here. 




this is going into my 84 rabbit. Its getting body work now.

2.0 9a 16v 9:1 with dished TT Pistons
SCCH stage 1 Head with Euro intake cam
Racecraft Intake
RaceCraft Turbo Mani
Garrett 57trim .63ar
38mm tial
turbosmart 
boost controller
bell 600hp intercooler
TT stainless back
sds em4
2y peloquin


----------



## LevisRUS (Feb 2, 2015)

*my golf mkII*

1z diesel block
Block: 1z diesel block with 86,4 crankshaft
Pistons: Wossner Forged Piston 7.8:1
Rods: FCP 159
Head: ABF stock
Cams: in 11.2 290, ex stock
Valves: stock, FCP springs, solid lifter
custom intake manifold
gt3582 china
custom exhaust manifold
3 "exhaust
NOS 40Hp
23psi boost
ECU Megasquirt I
et 11,7s


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy.**** !!!!

That's one hell of a car!

11.3 on quarter mile is fast.:thumbup:

Enviado de meu GT-S7500L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

repoman do use just standard metal ABA headgaskets. im going to start getting the car back up and running but i want to address the head tick i had from what i found before i put it in storage was once up to temp the oil pressure in the head drops very low and i get a head lifer tick. im pulling the intake today to get it re welded and modified slightly any advise for things anyone would change add remove form there SRI i will be moving the throttle cable because it is difficult to attach and there is no adjustment left in it. pics to come


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

still one of if not my favorite threads. 
opcorn:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I have JE 8.5:1 with a OEM MLS ABA Gasket w/ ARP torqued to 85ftlbs.
I'm heading into the 2015 season and the head hasn't been off since 2012. 
Data logs from the track last year saw a few 310KPA 30PSI passes. 
I did find a few cracks on my Exh manifold and down tube last year. a quick weld up fixed that. 
The 38mm to 44mm waste gate adaptor pushed it's gasket so that got welded to the manifold eliminating the gasket.
I am on my second T4 Gasket since 2010 
I use the ABA Oil Pump w/ 16v spline shaft 

I average 40-60 passes a year and a few events around town. Last year the Bahn Brenner Motorsports Sponsored Cowrado
finished 4th out of 47 for the 2014 season and won a few events.


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

Scirocco mk2 83'

In 2012 
1.8 16v PL with 2 head gasked
02A gearbox 
turbo TD04HL-16T
630 siemens
intake manifold from audi s2
230mm fmic
3" dp, exhaust 2,75"
DIGI 1 + digital ecu tuner 3
044 fuel pump + 1l swirl pot
max boost 1 bar


















































2015

2.0 abf 
siemens 850
SA EasyEcu 3+
custom intake manifold, throttle vr6 obd1, bov 50mm
gt35 turbo, wg 44mm
rest unchanged for now

projekt is not finished yet


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

luckash said:


> Scirocco mk2 83'
> 
> In 2012
> 1.8 16v PL with 2 head gasked
> ...


Holy ****. This custom intake is a masterpiece!!!!

Looks bad ass!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Bruno_GTi said:


> Holy ****. This custom intake is a masterpiece!!!!
> 
> Looks bad ass!


you beat me to it Bruno. that thing is beautiful.


is that MAF built in. more details please


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks guys for the kind words

It's iat sensor from 1.8t and inside looks like this


















And what you think about this? Intake manifold to 1.9tdi, max boost tested 3 bar


----------



## ArturMikołów (Mar 14, 2015)

luckash said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words
> 
> It's iat sensor from 1.8t and inside looks like this
> 
> ...


This s*** is dope man!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Very nice looking manifold. that beast is going to RIP!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats a real amazing work. 

I wish i could have the oportunity to build something like that here in Brazil....
Well done my friend!


----------



## max16v (Dec 10, 2005)

'79 Mk1 Rabbit
2.0l 16v
BBM low comp. + std MLS stacked headgaskets
Stock bottom end
T3 Saab @ 16lbs. Needs an upgrade!
HKS BOV
Factory CIS-e + HKS AIC
TT cam gear
MSD BTM + HVCII, Magnecore wires, Bosch plugs
2.5" exhaust, 24" Cherry Bomb
020, Sachs clutch + CM pressure plate
'Rocco brakes
BC coilovers, Neuspeed sways


----------



## MK2 16v-T (Jul 11, 2007)

@max16v
Love the rabbit, very clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

max16v said:


> '79 Mk1 Rabbit
> 2.0l 16v
> BBM low comp. + std MLS stacked headgaskets
> Stock bottom end
> ...


I'm very interested in how the CIS does with a 16VT car. Any details are appreciated.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

The white rabbit is what I want to with my cis-e motronc passat. Details on the engine management please.


----------



## max16v (Dec 10, 2005)

Superman said:


> I'm very interested in how the CIS does with a 16VT car. Any details are appreciated.


Start up, idle, cruising is all dependent on the CIS and works like stock; smooth and perfect. The Additional Injector Controller kicks on at an adjustable boost pressure, with an adjustable fuel rate after the CIS runs out of steam (about 3-4lbs). The AIC can be adjusted by RPM and fuel rate as well. A rudimentary system compared to what's on the market today, but it's an incredibly easy system to work with.

Been using this set up for about 10 years.


----------



## max16v (Dec 10, 2005)

This is the HKS Additional Injector Unit: 











Simple to hook up: batt +, ground, switch +, and ignition source (IIRC used my MSD tach adapter, used for RPM enrichment). It has a boost switch that activates the injectors (knob adjusts psi on control unit). First two knobs control RPM enrichment (OFFSET for rpm, GAIN for fuel), the other two are for boost (OFFSET turning ccw to activate at lower boost or even 0 psi/hg, GAIN for fuel)...super easy.

Here's the CIS-e "stuff" mounted under the dash:












I rewired the entire fuel/ignition system and drew up a wiring diagram (for the ignition) if anyone wants convert to MSD while retaining the VW ignitor, knock box, distributor, and use an aftermarket tachometer.

The original CIS injector lines were too long after moving the fuel distributor to the other side of the engine compartment, plus they're ugly as hell, so I made my own adapters to work with -3 AN fittings using the original 12mm injector hex nuts. Finding the one source for 8mm to -3AN banjo fittings in the US was fun! :facepalm:
























MK2 16v-T said:


> @max16v
> Love the rabbit, very clean!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was a rust bucket in San Diego I found on Craigslist for $500 about a year-and-some-change ago. Took 4 months and quite a few paychecks to get the body work done and painted. She's just about finished.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I am pretty familiar with everything under your hood as far was the CIS goes, I am surprised to see a rubber hose from the fuel supply banjo fitting to those extra injectors, isn't the fuel pressure 75~90 PSI at the fuel distributor?


----------



## max16v (Dec 10, 2005)

There was _plenty_ of trial and error with different fuel injection hose that withstands the high pressure. The hose currently equipped is Dayco brand found at AutoZone for $10/ft, and has a working pressure of 100psi, though it will eventually be replaced with stainless braided line after I figure out how to set up a fuel rail.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

my 3" volvo downpipe


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

What is that off of ?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

After 3 years of fighting with my corrado. A simple fix finally solved the problems I have been having with fueling issues. Going on the 28th to the dyno to tune and make the amount of power it was built for. Tuning up to 25 psi. And seeing how everything looks. I'm thinking 28-29psi would probaly max out the boost controler at 100% duty cycle (1 bar springs in waste gate). What are the timing advance max I should watch out for. Runing 8.5:1 comp. Mat stay below 100 almost always awic. Pump gas. We are tuning for smooth power curve not just max hp. I'll give up 50+hp to have a linear power tq curve.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

What was the fix for the fuel problem?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry forgot to add that.

3 years ago when I wired the 044 in its ie surge tank. I relayed it powring on from intank signal. And got power from the 4 gauge wire that was in the trunk for the 5 channel amp for all the speakers. I have a capasitor In the sytem and I made the mistake of getting power from the output side of the capacitor not the input side. Voltage to the pump was always even at full boost over 13v. The problem was there is not enough current flowing through the capacitor so the the pump would surge and couldn't make more the about 50psi. So as boost would rise fuel pressure couldn't. And that's why my 1000cc inj where at 140% duty cycle by 20 psi. And only made 380 whp. And had to limit boost to about 16 psi.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ewillard said:


> Sorry forgot to add that.
> 
> 3 years ago when I wired the 044 in its ie surge tank. I relayed it powring on from intank signal. And got power from the 4 gauge wire that was in the trunk for the 5 channel amp for all the speakers. I have a capasitor In the sytem and I made the mistake of getting power from the output side of the capacitor not the input side. Voltage to the pump was always even at full boost over 13v. The problem was there is not enough current flowing through the capacitor so the the pump would surge and couldn't make more the about 50psi. So as boost would rise fuel pressure couldn't. And that's why my 1000cc inj where at 140% duty cycle by 20 psi. And only made 380 whp. And had to limit boost to about 16 psi.


ah man.. its aways the simple things that come and bite you in the ass when you least expect it. I am glad it worked out. I am building a pretty cool turbo engine my self, but I dont wanna post pics until almost done cause everyone is gonna ask way too many questions, and I should be the one asking.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Heading to the dyno for tunning today. Videos numbers to come. Post your guess at what she will make. I'll post the initial 1st pull to get it started.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Best of luck.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

490whp 384 tq
@ 25 PSI Rev to 7600
Sheets and videos tonight


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy **** , thats a badass !!!!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Bruno_GTi said:


> Holy **** , thats a badass !!!!


X2 damn!


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

well even though the one time i remember my good camera all the videos i took are messed up and dont play right they skip and are corrupt. so videos will have to come later. here are sheets though.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

https://instagram.com/p/2CcpyulvQj/

Engine pic and dyno sheet again


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice work congrats.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

ITs a bad ass Corrado !

Engine looks nice!

Wish i could have enough space to use these type of exaust mainfold...

Nice work man.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The dyno plots list SAE correction, was it turned on during the logging? Not ragging, just curious. 490 is badass.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What dose the SAE correction do I'll ask the tuner.


----------



## TrackWerks (Dec 16, 2011)

SAE corrections try to estimate your HP levels at ideal conditions (sea level, 76 degrees air temp, etc.) If you're 6000 feet up in the mountains and its 112 degrees outside it will add a ton of HP compared to what the dyno actually registered. SAE is used so you could compare dyno runs from different locations with different environmental factors. 

Sometimes dyno shops will mess with the factor they are applying to keep people from being butt hurt from low HP and TQ numbers.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

TrackWerks , this is correct.

But even with the air temp estimate , you will unmeasure the exact value , as IC eficiency and many other things.

The absolute value is a better analisys point.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

My ic is efficient we never saw over 100*f stayed between 87-98 the whole time on dyno. We didn't have to let the car cool down either. It stayed perfect temps all day. I was very impressed


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats a good intercooler eficiency , but if you use a virtual air temp to estimate the amount of power , with barometric diference( on sea level for example) , you have to consider other factors , such a mechanical temp interchange and others.

So , its better measure on a dyno in front of the sea .... Hahaha...


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

starting to become a representable engine bay.



pulls like a scalded horse when i pass 17 PSI


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

/\ :thumbup:


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

Rocco almost finished



3" dp and wastegate 44mm



2,75" exhaust


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

:beer::beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

nice driving as usual don, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

It's pretty sweet that after six years this thread is still alive and entertaining to read! It cool that the love for the 16vt still lives on...

Sorin is your golf still on the road? Iv built a few stock 16vts now. There was one we were trying to go after that 400 mark you had back in 09. I don't think it quite made it though lol.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anybody dabble with water meth with their 16vts

Upgrading to a 6262 and still running my [email protected], adding water meth to try and keep things around my target afr. I run 33psi all day and I'm not planning on lowering it haha.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the stage 2 snow performance set up on my one car. It defiantly plays a big role on my set up. I don't know how you're getting bye without it. I have a much smaller turbo and only run 23psi compared to your 33... Although I do have my ignition timing dangerously cranked lol... Whats your engine management? I feel like you may need bigger injectors if you're trying to achieve richer afr's. Are you using pump gas? 

On another note, how much blow bye are you seeing with those bungs in your valve cover? I just had something similar fabed up for a Corrado I'm working on.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very little blow by actually, they work great!
Yes still on pump gas, I want to turn up my ignition timing So I might be spraying a lot of water meth.
Engine management is megasquirt 3 wasted spark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Have any dyno sheets I'd love to see what 33psi puts down. I made [email protected] on pump. And didn't want to push much more boost on the fuel. Would you mind sharing timing tables. I'm either adding meth or going to e85 next.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Very little blow by actually, they work great!
> Yes still on pump gas, I want to turn up my ignition timing So I might be spraying a lot of water meth.
> Engine management is megasquirt 3 wasted spark
> 
> ...


By "pump gas" you must mean E85... cause I can't believe you're running 33psi daily on 91/93 on a 6262.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> By "pump gas" you must mean E85... cause I can't believe you're running 33psi daily on 91/93 on a 6262.


My thoughts exactly @24 and 17ish* of timing was as far as we pushed At 11.5 afr and stoped for lack of octane.

Also how are you running wasted spark on a single coil dizzy setup?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

boopizi said:


> It's pretty sweet that after six years this thread is still alive and entertaining to read! It cool that the love for the 16vt still lives on...
> 
> Sorin is your golf still on the road? Iv built a few stock 16vts now. There was one we were trying to go after that 400 mark you had back in 09. I don't think it quite made it though lol.


Yeah blew up the motor sitting on the limiter(8200) for about 30-45sec due to a failed cam gear
The current motor is a $15 stock block with a head I ported myself, ported Turbonetics ex mani, ported turbine housing(same turbo), 3" ex(same 2.5" DP), valve springs and big cams. I also switched over to a TT cam gear with the steel pin.
It will make 450ish if the block can hold it(obd2 aba).
I found my turbo was more or less maxed out on my old motor setup.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well never said i was running the 6262 as of yet. I been running a 5858 at 33 psi for awhile with no meth but I recently sold it and purchased a 6262. My plan was just to add meth to compensate for my lack of octane...
Also not running a single coil... I'm using a Bosch motor sports 2x2 coil with a trigger wheel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

My ignition table is nothing to brag about...it's actually very lax. I believe at my highest kpa I'm only advanced like 12 degrees 
No one thinks that 870s on pump gas+1000cc of meth will be more than sufficient to run my levels of boost on a 6262. I was hoping to still have some room to advance timing in higher kpa.
My fear with upgrading injectors is that I don't want to add a second 044 pump. My current fuel system is a aeromotive stealth intank feeding the ie surge tank with a Bosch 044 pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

sp_golf said:


> Yeah blew up the motor sitting on the limiter(8200) for about 30-45sec due to a failed cam gear
> The current motor is a $15 stock block with a head I ported myself, ported Turbonetics ex mani, ported turbine housing(same turbo), 3" ex(same 2.5" DP), valve springs and big cams. I also switched over to a TT cam gear with the steel pin.
> It will make 450ish if the block can hold it(obd2 aba).
> I found my turbo was more or less maxed out on my old motor setup.


Ugh man. What a way for a motor to go. But that is so awesome! ... A $15 stock block lol. Was the block you built first also an aba block? That may be where I went wrong, I rebuilt a stock 9A hoping the higher compression would get me there, though it was short lived... Bent a rod and had two pistons come apart all in the pass. Which reminds me, I need to take a picture of that bent rod and post it, it is amazing it didn't break! 

Good luck with your new build though! Please post up a dyno sheet if you can get to that 450 mark. I thought 400 was vary respectable. Not too many people can get a stock motor tuned that well to take all that abuse. Myself obviously included.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

audib6neusp30 said:


> My ignition table is nothing to brag about...it's actually very lax. I believe at my highest kpa I'm only advanced like 12 degrees
> No one thinks that 870s on pump gas+1000cc of meth will be more than sufficient to run my levels of boost on a 6262. I was hoping to still have some room to advance timing in higher kpa.
> My fear with upgrading injectors is that I don't want to add a second 044 pump. My current fuel system is a aeromotive stealth intank feeding the ie surge tank with a Bosch 044 pump
> 
> ...


I'm running a stock vdo 4bar intank feeding am ie surge and 044 all -6 lines with 1000cc at 45 psi base pressure. Inj never see over 70 duty cycle. A 6262 is similar to my GT3582r. Adding the meth will definitely help. But is that much boost Needed. You can run less boost more timing and make tons more power. Lots of boost dosnt make power proper timing advance dose. No one is saying it can't be done and work you need to look at the basics of what's needed to make power.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for that reply, I might make the switch to 1000cc injectors if I notice my duty cycle is too high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Anybody dabble with water meth with their 16vts
> 
> Upgrading to a 6262 and still running my [email protected], adding water meth to try and keep things around my target afr. I run 33psi all day and I'm not planning on lowering it haha.
> 
> ...


I love your Golf, super purpose built and get the business done!
G60 Badge, Wolf in Sheep's Clothing.
Gangster Gold on the intake :thumbup:
16v T, SC & 1.8T have been hugely popular tuner platforms, best VW Engines Ever
Great thread


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Vincent's angry 16VT Rabbit


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

boopizi said:


> Ugh man. What a way for a motor to go. But that is so awesome! ... A $15 stock block lol. Was the block you built first also an aba block? That may be where I went wrong, I rebuilt a stock 9A hoping the higher compression would get me there, though it was short lived... Bent a rod and had two pistons come apart all in the pass. Which reminds me, I need to take a picture of that bent rod and post it, it is amazing it didn't break!
> 
> Good luck with your new build though! Please post up a dyno sheet if you can get to that 450 mark. I thought 400 was vary respectable. Not too many people can get a stock motor tuned that well to take all that abuse. Myself obviously included.


It had an honorable death, about 3 or 4 windows in the block  It was a stock 9A, I had it apart few years after it made 400, put it back together with 1 HG but only ran high boost on C16.
I doubt the obd2 block will hold up but we'll see when I turn it up. :beer:


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

How do you think a 9A will fair with 200 hp?


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

*PL Engine*

This is my newly build PL 16vT. Haven't been started yet. 
How are you guys doing the water return from turbo? 

Block-PL
1.8 head- 28mm inconel valves ported
ARP headbolts
Turbo- Garrett T3T4
Stock cams
8.0-1 Wössner pistons 
ARIES H-Profile rods
10 lines Forge Intercooler
460ml Bosch injectors
G60 management with chip
044 fuel pump 
02Q Stock gearbox 6-speed
Aiming for 350hp


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

for the water cooling of the turbo you could do as i did.

the inlet is on the bottom (water comes from the block to the turbo. not like the oil..)

buy a freeze plug that is used on the Audi R5 20V Turbo engines (partnumber: 035103111B)

this freeze plug has an outlet you can use for water inlet. then make a from the turbo to the heatercore hoses. works great for me


heres mine:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Have any dyno sheets I'd love to see what 33psi puts down. I made [email protected] on pump. And didn't want to push much more boost on the fuel. Would you mind sharing timing tables. I'm either adding meth or going to e85 next.


On 034efi 1C without knock retard I don't push the cyl pressure with a lot of ignition timing.
not that the motor can't handle it. The octane of pump 92oct breaks down at higher thermal temps/pressure

I managed to tune 390whp at 20psi on pump gas and keep the temps good for driving highway and streets daily.
I've made into the 425whp range at 26psi n pump but with out knock control that is risky.

With a higher octane fuel I will push the ignition timing taking advantage of it's stability at higher cyl pressure.
in 2 week I will be on the roller again tuning some MS109 on the 16V turbo. 
I will be happy with a 425whp to 450whp I can count on all day at a hot track.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Superman said:


> How do you think a 9A will fair with 200 hp?


Walk in the park with proper tuning, even stock CR. I would put a MLS HG in it though if it doesn't already have one.


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> for the water cooling of the turbo you could do as i did.
> 
> the inlet is on the bottom (water comes from the block to the turbo. not like the oil..)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer  
My setup is allready as yours, on the water feed line. i'm talking about the water return line. How did you do that one?


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

katanix said:


> Thanks for the answer
> My setup is allready as yours, on the water feed line. i'm talking about the water return line. How did you do that one?


i don't have any detailed pics of how i did that. but its a Tee on the hose from the heatercore hose to the turbo

you can kinda see it here: (blue line behind the turbo)









This is the Tee i used: (19mm with a 9.5mm


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

What are the details on your intake manifold please.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

mine?

ifso. its one of these (not same seller, but they are sold on german ebay)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TA-TECHNIX-K...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item418415f448

BBN even has them.. a bit steeper price tho. (they are selling the huber rennsport ones. with vr6 tb flange)
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/...ake_Manifold_Short_Runner_Turbo_w_VR6_Adapter

fuelrail wise i bought a generic 1.8T fuelrail of ebay and drilled some holes. and that was that

the fittings sucked arse so i bought new quality ones
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EPMAN-H...ing-/261622414964?hash=item3ce9e93e74&vxp=mtr


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> i don't have any detailed pics of how i did that. but its a Tee on the hose from the heatercore hose to the turbo
> 
> you can kinda see it here: (blue line behind the turbo)
> 
> ...


That make sense. Thank you. Nice setup btw.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

weejunGL said:


> mine?
> 
> ifso. its one of these (not same seller, but they are sold on german ebay)
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TA-TECHNIX-K...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item418415f448
> ...


To my knowledge there are a couple of versions of the 16v short runner for Mk2 t-body. 
China made and the nicer one made in Germany HR.
My guess is that no name unit is the China version.
It could still be ok for some, my experience has been that China parts can be made from lesser quality metal and looser tolerances too.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

Mine is a china version. Did not look very good when i got it. But got that sorted.

I'd buy the german one if i was to buy it today. Just because it is better right from the box..


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok guys/gals. Looking to upgrade fuel injectors. What does everyone recommend for 1000-1300cc injectors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrackWerks (Dec 16, 2011)

Your WM setup, how many nozzles are you using? I'm attempting a direct port plus one setup.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just one nozzle right before the throttle body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok need input. Corrado started having valve train tick need ideas to check before I pull the head. So far it is

intermittent
Only happens when hot 
Seems to be during decel
Oil pump is new few hundred miles
10w40 oil few hundred miles 
Mahn filter I think oem one

Parts I'll be ordering probaly 
valve cover gasket 
Intake and exhaust gaskets 
New MLS hg
Possibly lifter set 
Both oil pressure sensors (anyone know part numbers )

Any thoughts before I pull head


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

My guess would be lifter.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking like I'll be pulling head. I pulled plugs today was going to pull valve cover the plugs look great but looking in the cylander #1 has what looks like oil. Sigh


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Found my valvetrain issue!
Pulled cams and all the lifters out every single lifter in my head is bad they are ina lightweight lifters and the hydrologic center on all of them are locked up and will not move. Called TT and they informed me that the lightweight lifters are the issue and I'm lucky that's all they did. They are not designed for the heavy valve springs and big cams in 16v and vr6 and fail and wear prematurely. I'm am switching back to standard ina 16v lifter there soaking in oil now. They said all my valvetrain train issues should be solved with standard lifters. 

So anyone building a head don't use lightweight lifters use standard weight 16v lifters


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

If the lifters are primed the centers will be rock hard. You can only squish the centers if there is air in them or if the internal check valve is bad. I'm a little late to the party but I would have told you to check oil pressure at the head. 

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What things could cause low oil pressure in the head my pump is new and motor has less then 2k on it. 

Anything I should check while it's apart right now?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

This happened to me. See post 9 for the money shot. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6971848

A piece of scotch brite made its way up to the head gasket.

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

That's the link I have been looking for for a week. Forgot who posted it. I been trying not to pull the head. But well see I have it 90% back together. Should start it tonight for testing and see what oil pressure is at head and oil flange. 

Another question what oil pressure sensors are you using and what ports are they in l. I have a white one in top middle a black one in lower left and turbo feed oil right port
Thank you.


conclusion everything is back together and shes lives again. so i started testing oil pressures and sure enough head has low pressure 20ish psi and the filter housing had nice 60ish psi. so im up for any suggestions before i pull then head.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I have the stock low pressure warning switches on the filter flange and a VDO sender. I bought a cheapo gauge for throubleshooting the pressure at the head. I measured the head pressure at the back where the oil temperature sensor goes. Then replaced the temp sensor and removed the cheap gauge when I was done troubleshooting.

If you have good pressure at the block and low pressure at the head, I'm guessing there is a blockage between them. You know how the oil gets to the head right? There is a hole that goes from the filter flange area up through the block to the deck, then across a port on the head gasket, then up around a stud to the head. So my first guess is there is something stuck at the gasket (narrowest point). Or second guess, something is wrong with the clearance between the stud and head (RTV? Thread sealant?). Only way to know is to pull the head. I feel your pain but it'll be worth it.

-Alex


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> I have the stock low pressure warning switches on the filter flange and a VDO sender. I bought a cheapo gauge for throubleshooting the pressure at the head. I measured the head pressure at the back where the oil temperature sensor goes. Then replaced the temp sensor and removed the cheap gauge when I was done troubleshooting.
> 
> If you have good pressure at the block and low pressure at the head, I'm guessing there is a blockage between them. You know how the oil gets to the head right? There is a hole that goes from the filter flange area up through the block to the deck, then across a port on the head gasket, then up around a stud to the head. So my first guess is there is something stuck at the gasket (narrowest point). Or second guess, something is wrong with the clearance between the stud and head (RTV? Thread sealant?). Only way to know is to pull the head. I feel your pain but it'll be worth it.
> 
> -Alex


thank you for the imput i did my last testing before the head is removed. pulled filter housing checked the check valve in the flange and cleaned it new oil filter. same issues all good on start up then once things start to warm up pressure starts to drop. so just to be safe. ill be pulling head and checking all first if that dose not solve my issues i also ordered a set of IM bearings. IM is the only thing i can think where the pressure could be bleeding off if there is not a clog at the haed gasket.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Motors out and apart IM shaft outter bearing is toast in a big way. Head is clear as is all passages. But since bearing has been eaten tear down inspect and clean all while it's out and mostly apart. So problem 1 low oil pressure solved. 

New issue. Looks like I'm having some pteigntion issue or something but it's very odd. Minor damage to the Pistons on intake side at the edge of the valve indents. Cyl 1 is the worst Cyl 2 not as bad Cyl 3 even less and Cyl 4 had no damage. 

Any thoughts. Max boost is 24psi and I have only had it on high boost 2 or 3 times. Low boost is 18psi Motor has 1684 miles on it. Plugs are ngk 8 and looked perfect color. iat stay under 100*f oil stays under 80c 

Tapatalk is not letting me load pictures I will then 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

What fuel, what exhaust manifold?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Pump gas and equal length ss custom manifold. 

Debating either upgrading everything to support e85 or do direct port water meth

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Regular length.. you mean tubular or log style?

Definitely have had a few 16vs bite the bullet due to log manifolds and higher boost.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Tubular
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABCMk/pfxXQEWptrQ/s640/20140711_210431.jpg

IM bearing 









Piston 1









Piston 2









Piston 4









Didn't get good pic of 3


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Uneven air flow across the 4 pistons. 
can you control your injection per cylinder?

With Log/ short runner intake manifolds there is a big fluctuation in the amount of air 
each cyl gets at slow speed. #1 goes lean at low speeds.

We need a good 16v short runner manifold with less then .005% deviation across all 4 runners at low and high speed.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

i can not do sequential inj yet i have to design a way of getting cam position then i will be able to change to full sequential inj and true COP. looks like back to the drawing board ill be researching SRI desgins


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Don't throw out the baby with the bath
Water. 

Even my semi sequential 034efi 1c has 
Sequential injection control. To manage
Uneven air add .005 to .010% fuel trim
The the individual injector. This is add it 
Across your map. Not accurate but better
The running good and burning down 1 or 2
Cylinders. 


We at Fastlane are working on that 
Less then .005% deviance air flow 16v short runner
Intake manifold.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Any ways around having to spend a ton of dough on new forged low comp pistons and rods? Are there some tricks, like cheaper stock/forged vw pistons from different engines, that can work to lower compression in a 9A block? I've been stacking gaskets with stock internals, looking to go a little more pro. Really hoping to find an FI project part out but just wondering if you guys have any suggestions.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

It all depends on your goals with the engine. If you want to do 300hp and no more than 7k rpm then stock rods and piston could hold but if you want to do 400+hp then upgraded parts are needed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVGfFa1GM5c


----------



## Rhysscirocco (May 6, 2013)

Has anybody tested what a stock 16v engine can reliably handle with boost? I'm curious because I intend on running my stock 1.8l with arp head studs, main studs and rods bolts. And a low comp head gasket, while I build a block on the side. I would honestly be happy running around 10 psi!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

300whp stock block and head


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ewillard said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2CcpyulvQj/
> 
> Engine pic and dyno sheet again



Is that the same manifold I sold you years ago? I have been wondering if that thing was still being used. 

Either way, the motor looks good! :beer:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure is. Added the waste gate dump finished the welds never had an issue with it. Except the oil drain is kinda a nightmare but I made it happen. Spools my 35R like a champ

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome to see! I used a powder mixture called Solar Flux on the backside of the joints instead of back purging it. I have always been curious if it work without cracking. 

What a.r. are you running, and when do you see full boost? I ended up keeping that aba/16v motor that manifold was built for all of these years. I am finally putting it to use in my 944. lol I am using a pte 5862 ar82. I am just wondering if it will spool at a reasonable rpm. You are putting down some impressive numbers at fairly "low" boost. What is your comp ratio?


I'm still working on adapting everything, but here is how it sits. This is the second manifold I have built. Yours was the first, but unfinished. This one is mild steel though. Not knowing if it had lasted, I didn't want to go with stainless again.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

9:1 comp 
Wossner 83.5mm pistons 

My motor is apart right now actually the machine shop didn't change the intermidiate shaft bearings and they failed in a big way. I have all the new bearings just need time to clean block and check clearences again. 

I will be adding direct port watermeth next year. And I'm looking for a gtx2871r to bring spool under 3000rpm I might just upgrade my 35R to a gtx though. right now I see full boost by 4200-4500 .63ar

Was looking at your IG wanna come do my body work  my rear needs pulled to fit my 245 toyo r888 better they fit but wanna lower car more. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What are you doing for intake manifold? Mine needs redesigned it's not flowing even to all 4 cylinders. need to start my cad up again and relearn it. And soilddworks to flow test 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

> I am using a pte 5862 ar82.


Yeah that .82 on a that turbo will be a bit laggy on the street. But it's all relative to what you're plans are with the car. If you've got traction you'll want a smaller AR for sure.

Great looking mani btw.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you on e85? I guess I really need to change my exhaust housing to a 64. Mine is an 83.5mm bore with Wiseco 9:25.1 ratio. I would like to see full boost by 4000k. I know the 82ar isn't going to allow that.

I wish you were closer, I would love to do some body work to a Corrado again. 

I will be building a tapered plenum short runner as soon as the rest of the parts show up. I have a billet head flange, plenum bottom, and vr throttle body plate from NUBworks. The plenum will be made from a 11 gauge 3" mandrel bend and 1/8" plate. I have done a ton of research on intake design, and a well designed tapered plenum seems to be the most basic way to get even flow. I was considering a direct port w/m set too.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

no e85 i was thinking about it but changed my mind since i like to drive to much and E85 is around but not enough for me im sticking with pump gas and will add meth with a 10L tank and just fill it with every gas tank or 2. your motor should make similar to mine and might spool a little sooner if you have a .63 AR the extra .25 comp ratio should help not alot but some. traction is my next project the 245 toyo r88 help but they still spin some


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

ewillard said:


> And I'm looking for a gtx2871r to bring spool under 3000rpm I might just upgrade my 35R to a gtx though. right now I see full boost by 4200-4500 .63ar


You should ask Arnold at PagParts about his billet 3071R :thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I will be building a tapered plenum short runner as soon as the rest of the parts show up. I have a billet head flange, plenum bottom, and vr throttle body plate from NUBworks. The plenum will be made from a 11 gauge 3" mandrel bend and 1/8" plate. I have done a ton of research on intake design, and a well designed tapered plenum seems to be the most basic way to get even flow.


1.8T guy here, so pardon my ignorance in advance. Great thread. Hard not to love the 16v.

There seems to be a lot of parallels between the 16vT and 20v 1.8T. I've seen stock 1.8T intake manifolds modified to fit some 16vT builds, but never aftermarket options. Has anyone ever tried adapting the transverse 1.8T SEM manifold? It's pretty much the tried and true winner in the 1.8T world.

http://www.semmotorsports.com/parts/18t_transverse_intake_manifold.html

Assuming the intake ports on the 16v head are spaced equally or similarly, all one would have to do it chop the 1.8T flange and weld a 16v one on, no? IMO that sounds a lot simpler than fabricating one from scratch. 

Granted, it's $700, but it's a tried/true/calculated design. Tons of info on the vortex about it...I even think INA did a test awhile back comparing all of the popular manifolds (tonsss of good info in that thread). 

...or am I missing something?


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

How about this from Bahn brenner motorsport












Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

You can also call Gato performance and get one done. He makes some sick manifolds.










Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> 1.8T guy here, so pardon my ignorance in advance. Great thread. Hard not to love the 16v.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of parallels between the 16vT and 20v 1.8T. I've seen stock 1.8T intake manifolds modified to fit some 16vT builds, but never aftermarket options. Has anyone ever tried adapting the transverse 1.8T SEM manifold? It's pretty much the tried and true winner in the 1.8T world.
> 
> ...


That INA thread is a good one. I'm sure that can be done with the off-the-shelf 1.8t manifold. 

I have a thing for fabrication. I love the work. I will alway choose to build before buying anything. It's a pride and satisfaction kind of thing. Building it yourself will also keep a few hundred dollars in the account too.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ewillard said:


> no e85 i was thinking about it but changed my mind since i like to drive to much and E85 is around but not enough for me im sticking with pump gas and will add meth with a 10L tank and just fill it with every gas tank or 2. your motor should make similar to mine and might spool a little sooner if you have a .63 AR the extra .25 comp ratio should help not alot but some. traction is my next project the 245 toyo r88 help but they still spin some


Those are some nice tires. E85 is everywhere in CO. 91oct is the highest gas will get you around here.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Those are some nice tires. E85 is everywhere in CO. 91oct is the highest gas will get you around here.


my thoughts on it is yes e85 is awesome fuel to make power with, almost every 600-1000+whp car around my area runs e85 but most of them are track cars or hardly driven. i build my cars to enjoy and drive not sit in the garage. hear is what made me decide on meth over e85

to upgrade to E85 i would need
replace IE surge tank with the dual 044 model- $900
upgrade fuel lines to at least -8 if not -10: maybe $200-300
upgrade INJ to 1700 or 2000- $900
full retune- $500
requires at least 30% more fuels and special trips to get fuel 

to upgrade to meth 
aqua-mist kit with direct port add on and 10L tank- $1200
retune not required but should be-$500
100% methanol is cheap and can buy almost anywhere can carry extra
distalied water cheap any grocery store has this can carry extra in trunk
CAN DRIVE ANY WHERE AND FILL UP AT ANY GAS STATION. IF I RUN OUT OF METH CAN TURN BOOST WAY LOW AND DRIVE HOME STILL


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

suffocatemymind said:


> 1.8T guy here, so pardon my ignorance in advance. Great thread. Hard not to love the 16v.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of parallels between the 16vT and 20v 1.8T. I've seen stock 1.8T intake manifolds modified to fit some 16vT builds, but never aftermarket options. Has anyone ever tried adapting the transverse 1.8T SEM manifold? It's pretty much the tried and true winner in the 1.8T world.
> 
> ...


Definitely could no problem. The issue is most have an issue buying something new and pretty and hacking it up. However it's a smart move for not much more money. I've always built my 16V intakes manifolds, and the one I built for my car with RMR velocity stacks, runners, and plenum ended up being very pricey. In fact I'd say more then hacking apart a SEM manifold.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Definitely could no problem. The issue is most have an issue buying something new and pretty and hacking it up. However it's a smart move for not much more money. I've always built my 16V intakes manifolds, and the one I built for my car with RMR velocity stacks, runners, and plenum ended up being very pricey. In fact I'd say more then hacking apart a SEM manifold.


Exactly! Making a manifold doesn't mean it's going to be cheap! I can appreciate wanting to fabricate everything yourself, but there are a lot of things that can go wrong (performance wise) since there are so many variables.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

These could be helpful for guys that want to build themselves.
We also make a 2.0L ABA T-body adapter.

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2640/BBM_16v_Oval_Intake_Manifold_Funnels_BILLET









http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2309/VR6_OBDI_Billet_Throttle_Body_Adaptor


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I actually just built a short runner for my aba16vt using a NubWorks flange, RMR oval runners, and Integrated Engineerings DIY 4cyl intake plenum setup. About $1300 all said and done.



Going into this


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm heading in the same direction as your set up. I like it a lot. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

robertTT225 said:


> I'm heading in the same direction as your set up. I like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


looking good :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I kicked ass at the 2015 Rose City Bug In


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice vid!!

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

NW flanges and plenum floor, and rmr runners.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Any help is appreciated, if I should post this elsewhere let me know. Thanks in advance :thumbup:

Saw these Mahle Powerpak 82.5mm 9.0:1 pistons for a tsi engine seen here to put in my turboed 9A with a 1.8 16v head, stock bore/internals. Bore and stroke looks the same, 82.5, 92.8, 20mm pin, 144x20 rods I believe.

Any reason these wouldn't fit my application?
Any experience with Mahle pistons?
Thanks!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

fakename said:


> Any help is appreciated, if I should post this elsewhere let me know. Thanks in advance :thumbup:
> 
> Saw these Mahle Powerpak 82.5mm 9.0:1 pistons for a tsi engine seen here to put in my turboed 9A with a 1.8 16v head, stock bore/internals. Bore and stroke looks the same, 82.5, 92.8, 20mm pin, 144x20 rods I believe.
> 
> ...


It would really depend on valve clearance. Remember, although the TSI is a 16v, the head is completely different.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

fakename said:


> Any help is appreciated, if I should post this elsewhere let me know. Thanks in advance :thumbup:
> 
> Saw these Mahle Powerpak 82.5mm 9.0:1 pistons for a tsi engine seen here to put in my turboed 9A with a 1.8 16v head, stock bore/internals. Bore and stroke looks the same, 82.5, 92.8, 20mm pin, 144x20 rods I believe.
> 
> ...


By the time you get rings and get the valve reliefs machined you can have the proper brand new pistons for a similar price


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeebus said:


> It would really depend on valve clearance. Remember, although the TSI is a 16v, the head is completely different.





sp_golf said:


> By the time you get rings and get the valve reliefs machined you can have the proper brand new pistons for a similar price


Yeah, I was starting to think that too, although I did find this thread that leads me to think there wouldn't be any issues running them. Dude was running high compression without any problems so I figure low comp would be safe too


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Check the deck height of the pistons too. Use this calculator to make sure the compression ratio is right http://www.not2fast.com/turbo/compression/compression.shtml

I ran low compression 9A pistons in my bored out PL and didn't take into account the deck height and ended up with 6:1 compression ratio :banghead: Severe decking brought it back up to 8:1. Just check before you build.

-Alex


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello 50psi on pump lol

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Slowly chipping away at it.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Ooh what car is that in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Is that a integrated engineering cam gear in silver? ??

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> Ooh what car is that in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Forty-six and 2 said:


> Slowly chipping away at it.


It's a 944 I be leave. 

Forty manifold looks good flip the Tb side tack weld it and send it to me. I'll finish it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice set up btw

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

16v T from Brazil.

448whp , 19psi.

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

robertTT225 said:


> Is that a integrated engineering cam gear in silver? ??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Yeah I think it is, oven cleaner to remove the anodizing.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Quick question guys, 

Whats making your cars run better, A recirculating blow off valve or one venting to air???
(i'm gonna run MS3 on mine)


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

my aba 16vt:

obd1 aba block and crank
IE rods
JE aba pistons
hybrid 1.8t/16v intake manifold with aba throttle body
72lb injectors on aeb fuel rail with 4 bar FPR
MS2 ecu
GT28RS turbo
stock 9a head and valvetrain

dynoed last night (still hafta get the graphs n stuff)

200whp at 10psi. got the crummy exhaust manifold all nice n red....

this winter going to add electronic boost control, knock sensors and shooting for 18psi. goal is ~280whp then will add water injection for durability while racing.


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Xtremevdub ,

The type of operating system for exaust the pressured air is not the main thing to choose wich one is better.

That depends on the project features.

Most of the times , bov with recirculating are used on MAF-equipped engines with low or factory tune. This will help idle regularity and driveability .

For engine with medium or peak performance , its common to use a external bov for better air flow , to ensure that there is no turbo surge , when you lift off the gas.

If u need any help , please contact me.

Good luck .

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Bruno_GTi said:


> 16v T from Brazil.
> 
> 448whp , 19psi.
> 
> Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


Oh yes , i forgot the specs.

2 liter aba Block 
Full ferrea head internals with port and polish.
Fueltech EMS
Forged internas (scatt rod / iapel pistons) 10.5 CR.
Custom plenum intake and exaust mainfolds.
Holset HX 35 custom .70 AR 64/64 turbo.
Triple plate carbon carbon clutch
Runs with e86
4 way independent plasma direct ignition
448 whp with 19 psi
537 whp with 25 psi

35 psi , who knows !!!    
Fuel delivery upgrade is required for this pressure.

Thanks .

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> Ooh what car is that in?


'84 944. I busted the oil pan on the stock 2.5l, so this was the solution. haha





robertTT225 said:


> Is that a integrated engineering cam gear in silver? ??





chilledOUTmk1 said:


> Yeah I think it is, oven cleaner to remove the anodizing.


Yes it is. I don't care for red, so oven cleaner took care of that. I mounted it in a drill and used 120 grit sand paper to give it a uniform brushed finish.

I still need to do a little more stripping inside the adjustment bolt recesses. 





ewillard said:


> Forty manifold looks good flip the Tb side tack weld it and send it to me. I'll finish it.


Thanks. I wish I could. I have to actually get this motor running this time! haha I don't have a problem fabing one up for you though. Pm me if you are interested. No charge for you. :beer:

Thanks guys. It's been all fun so far. A nice break from my Audi build.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

okay guys every this gets me every time and i always 2nd guess my self need input from all. im trying to figure out what went wrong with this last build and make sure this build is perfect 

first lets talk cam timing my cams are timed perfect replaced the chains and lifters this rebuild the lines on my autotech sport cam gears(internal) line up perfect with each other and the edge of the head. heres where i get confused. are the cam gear marks on the internal gears TDC or is the mark on the timing belt gear (external) and valve cover TDC. better yet what valves should and should not be open when putting motor at TDC and doing intail bottom end to top end timing 
if i line up the internal marks my cam gear externally is 3 or 4 teeth off from tech mark 

onto the bottom end even though my crank pulley is modified (shaved to line up the serp ABF clone) the TDC mark should still be able to be used but with the piston at top dead center the crank pulley mark is not even close to where the tdc mark on lower timing cover would be. i grabbed an old 8V timing cog and unaltered crank pulley same thing it is making me scratch my head. ABA crank in ABA block 159mm rods. this really isnt an issue since im puttign all new marks but foudn it strange

i am just double checking my knowledge and figure out what could possibly caused my uneven pistons failure. 

the fact that my intermediate shaft bearings both failed causing low oil pressure. could the low oil pressure have caused the oil squatters to shot a insufficient volume of oil onto the bottom of the piston not properly cooling the pistons and causing my uneven damaged cyc 1 worst 2 less 3 less 4 undamaged pictures where posted in prior post. 

need to figure out all my issues so they can be fixed and not happen again. im think the oil squinter issue could be it instead of manifold design like i was thinking


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cam gear marks are for timing cams to each other. Usually is done at TDC but Im not 100% on it being the same on 16v, I know 20v is. 
TDC is set by timing belt cam gear to valve cover marks.
All valves on cylinder 1 should be closed at TDC.
Post a pic of the crank pulley not lining up as that is strange. Do the old screw driver down the spark plug hole and see how close you are to TDC.
Oil squirter working or not isn't going to cause any damage to the piston. All obd2 ABAs don't even have them. Not sure what damage you had.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Cam issue resolved cam gear on backwards idiot me ordered autotech adjustable to replace it .

Let talk cr 
My last setup was 9:1 the off boost was awesome and the in boost was even better but since detonation was an issue. What do you all think 
Go 8:1 crank the boost 
Go 8.5:1 probably leave boost alone and adjust timing 
Stay 9:1 pull lots of timing.
Go 9.5:1 to get even better off boost and spool add meth and go big or go home 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm adding meth. About 1000cc of it. Going big and probably going home with my rods in my hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd say go with 9.5:1. That is what I wanted when I boot l built my bottom end, but had to settle for 9.25:1. E85 is plentiful here, so I am lucky for that. 

Would an intank walbro and 1 inline 044 be enough pump for e85?

A couple pictures of the manifold progress.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks great man Definitely do -8 lines atleast. And it sill probably be enough fuel to get you started just make sure it's simply upgradable when I was think e85 I was going to do all -10 feed -8 returns hard lines to bay them braided to motor. With 4 bar intake and duel 044 in surge tank. What Inj you got or planing I'd do Id1700 if there in the budget. How much u want to put down. On e85 u should touch 600 easy 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a new set of 1600 injectors. I will be replacing entire line set. My fuel rail is -8. I was thinking -8 feed and -6 return. From what I have read, that is good for up to 800 hp. It would probably make sense to run both at -8. Fpr's are hard to find larger than -6. I still need one. I'd like see 500whp. Anything above would be a bonus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Took mine to the dyno. 
348hp and 416nm, engine power. 

Megasquirt 2, 
GT3071R
Wastespark 
OEM 60-2 trigger
3" dp

http://youtu.be/VhvAVfwGk84



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Took mine to the dyno.
> 348hp and 416nm, engine power.


How much boost?


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Should be arround 15psi

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Video says 1.7 bar

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes for 500 BHP , it can be used 8an fittings , with 2 fuel pumps. Im starting my project for fuel safe 600bhp , with a surge. Check this out....

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno_GTi (Sep 23, 2011)

Enviado de meu XT1021 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Video description 

1,8 liter 16V KR engine
Garrett GT3071R
Peak 1,76bar
348hp and 415,6nm at 1,5 bar.
Megasquirt 2 v.3.00
630ccm Siemens deka
3" downpipe
Short runner intake (modified audi s2)
Audi RS2 pistons
Audi S2 exhaust manifold (modified)


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

That's correct ewillard !
And also

Max nm at 5000rpm
Max hp at 6700rpm 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Yes it is. I don't care for red, so oven cleaner took care of that. I mounted it in a drill and used 120 grit sand paper to give it a uniform brushed finish.
> 
> I still need to do a little more stripping inside the adjustment bolt recesses.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rdsfsu2004/media/IMG_20150729_194926_zpsqiz9jtqb.jpg.html





Try using lye next time. Look for drain cleaners that have sodium hydroxide (lye) in them. They will be in powder form. Add some to water (not the other way around) and soak the parts in it. The parts will come out dull, but free of anodizing.

-Alex


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

*Fuel system on G60 management*

If anyone has gone the stupid g60 management way with digifant system. How is your fuel system and how about the elektricks?
If possible i'd like some pictures. 

Im doing a 16vt and to get it approved by the european tüv standards i need to use g60 management.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

From 2007 to 2014 I drove my car with digifant 1 g60 on my 16vT. 

But now I use megasquirt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> Try using lye next time.
> 
> -Alex


Lye is the ingredient in oven cleaner. I just didn't have the right can at the time. 


The manifold is ready to go. I just ordered the piping and HDi clamps. The clamps will take up to a month to get to me, so I will start collecting all of the AN fittings needed. 



The clamps.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Lye is the ingredient in oven cleaner. I just didn't have the right can at the time.
> 
> 
> The manifold is ready to go. I just ordered the piping and HDi clamps. The clamps will take up to a month to get to me, so I will start collecting all of the AN fittings needed.


Whats that throttle body out off?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a Vr body with a wiggins clamp taped to it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks awesome forty love the awic placement. 

Started my new motor for the first time this week. New motor is perfect. Smooth quiet and most important OIL PRESSURE AT HEAD. Change wastegate Springs to 10psi from 1 bar. Will be running no more then 15 psi till I get my watermeth. Looks like I fixed my clutch issue also while apart no more weird engagement on the fx725. Everything feels really good. Few little things to do. Will be putting lot of miles in it this week to check for issues before H20. 

Forty pmed you

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Since I'm nearing swap time (from digi1 in the coupe to ms2 in the syncro), I'm thinking of ways to make this thing _actually_ emissions legal (as far as systems go).
Lately folks in my area have been getting dinged for vented catch-cans and the like, so I'm thinking of an OEM-ish way to solve the problem.

Here's what I've mocked up:










VC/Crank vapours T'd into a catch can, which has a PCV valve which dumps back into the intake pipe (pre-turbo).
For the valve-type, I'm thinking of perhaps using the diesel pressure valve on the VC.

Thoughts?


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

do you need to vent the head?

i only got one NLS block off and an AN12 from that to the intake (pre turbo). and it works great

but this is a newly buildt engine


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Most low comp high boost setups I've seen are doing that, and I was noticing some oil sweating from the cap before I started venting it.

Sent from my HTC One M9


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

i don't vent the head i have thought about it it but i haven't notice any issue not venting it. and beetle breather dose not clear coil pack with out force and its ugly so i never added bungs to VC. i dont have issues with oil coming out valve cvr seal.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone making H2o i feel a 16vT meet would be good to share knowledge


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

Here's my 16vT mk3. I only recently finished it, but I have to sell it already. A buyer from CT is supposed to be coming to get next week 

Mods: 
-16v pl head: rebuilt with super tech valve springs
-TT 268/276 Cams
-ABA Block: rebuilt with Deeves rings, calico coated rod bearings, and ARP Rod bolts
-034 Motorsports T3 Turbo Manifold
-Precision 6266 turbo .63 a/r
-Boost Addictions Custom SRI with 80mm throttle body
-Air to water intercooler setup
-Custom oil cooler with setrab core
-Custom Oil Pan baffle with windage tray 
-Tial 50mm BOV
-Black Forest Industry Motor mounts
-Tial 38mm Wastegate
-megasquirt 1, base map included 
-Bosch 160lbs injectors
-Aeromotive A1000 Fuel Pump
-Haswell Motorsports Fuel Rail
-aluminum hard line for fuel lines. -8an feed -6an return
-15 gallon Aluminum fuel cell
-RPS Fuel Pressure regulator 
-Varstoen wheels, 15x8. 
-Brand new falken tires 
-02J Transmission w/redline fluid
-xtd stage 4 clutch with light weigh flywheel 
-Girling 60 twin piston calipers up front with 11" rotors
-MK4 rear calipers
-Yellow stuff brake pads
-ATE super blue fluid 
-New control arms with poly bushings and ball joints 
-New Windshield 
-Autometer carbon Carbon Series gauges (oil temp, oil pressure, boost, coolant temp)
-AEM Wideband

 




idle video


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll ask here too, anyone run into the issue of aftermarket pistons hitting their oil squirters? What did you do to clear them?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

fakename said:


> I'll ask here too, anyone run into the issue of aftermarket pistons hitting their oil squirters? What did you do to clear them?


Are their reliefs cut in them and they're still hitting or are there no reliefs?


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

No reliefs for the squirters

edit:
From what I've read, others have had their piston skirts cut to clear them but mine doesn't seem to be hitting on the skirt (outside), it's hitting on the inside of the piston closer to where it connects to the wrist pin and I think cutting it there would be detrimental to its structure.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

What pistons did you finely get. And get copper washer and space the squirters 2 on each should make it clear. 

What crank stroke 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm curious what pistons you're running also.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Je pn 887241 is what he posted in another thread 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't find a any info on um 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I bought them from a user on here, they're custom ordered 82.5mm (stock bore for a 9a) 9.0:1 JE Pistons.

Copper washers huh? I can't even seem to get those f**kers off, they're torqued down so tight. It's a stock 9A crank (to my knowledge, no reason to think otherwise).


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

You my have to grind one side so It squares up with block. But that's what you do to get them to clear with stroker 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying not to cut 'em up if I don't have to. I'm curious about seeing if I can get away with using those washers, but the crank is still in the block (block still in the car) and I can't get to the bolts for the squirters well enough to get them off without stripping them. Was thinking if I could cut the shaft of the squirter down by 1/4'' ?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I ment grind the washer on one side. Not the squirters. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, I see, I thought you meant grind the piston.
Heard from the previous owner and he had to delete the squirters in order to fit the pistons so I don't think I can finish this project within the next couple of days (before I need the car back on the road). Too bad, was really looking forward to no longer stacking gaskets :facepalm: Thanks for the help.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Just grind the Pistons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

20v_boost said:


> Just grind the Pistons
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit: decided what the f*** and just started grinding them down, first one clears so here's hoping. Thanks for your help guys, sorry to thread jack. Going to quote previous post so we can get back on topic:



BoostingSlow said:


> Here's my 16vT mk3. I only recently finished it, but I have to sell it already. A buyer from CT is supposed to be coming to get next week
> 
> Mods:
> -16v pl head: rebuilt with super tech valve springs
> ...


Sorry you have to sell it, exhaust sounds burly...


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

even with the weather saying other wise the corrado is officially in for the winter and is going into winter project mode. whats everyones plans. 

my list is 

reweld cracked manifold 

redo oil drain system so can clock turbo in better position 

new lifters since i have a tap all of a sudden. 

design an intake so the turbo draws outside air

still haven't decided if i will 

go to 288 cams from my autotech sports anyone have experience with these and boost. 

water meth can decide between aquamist or USRT meth set up.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

This









with this (2.5" wrapped downpipe, 3" dp/catback)

















and this









in this









I really hope to get started on the MS2 wiring harness this weekend so I can finally get this thing on the road :facepalm:


----------



## ZiggyB (Aug 15, 2010)

I really hope to get started on the MS2 wiring harness this weekend so I can finally get this thing on the road :facepalm:[/QUOTE]

OMG that exhaust work is awesome man !!


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Agreed, love the oval piping.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

ewillard said:


> whats everyones plans.


Mine's getting a new wideband controller and a new SDS programmer, then gotta fit 24.5 slicks so I can take it to the track.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

my manifold will be finished up today hoping to get my car back together this weekend to test the new lifters and also start testing the water meth inj. still need to decide on locations for the 2 jets as im limited with my IC piping and awic im think one right after turbo outlet and another directly before TB.

im running toyo r888 245/45/16 on my corrado and it tight but they fit.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Going from this. 










To this









Turbo is a gm-3 off of a 6.5 diesel. 
Compressor
50mm/70mm
Turbine
62mm/52mm

Anyone care to guess when it will spool. I'm thinking it should hit about 4000rpm. With a stock aba bottom end and a nice big downpipe/exhaust.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Everything out of mine is being swapped over to a purpose built drag car. Bigger turbo, bigger cams, better fuel... hoping for a couple hundred more HP.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Everything out of mine is being swapped over to a purpose built drag car. Bigger turbo, bigger cams, better fuel... hoping for a couple hundred more HP.


Can't wait to see it :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Made 383 at 15lbs today


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Good numbers i cant wait to get back on rollers with water meth 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Cant wait to tune it lol


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Made 383 at 15lbs today


Very impressive, congrats. What turbo and what fuel?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Very impressive, congrats. What turbo and what fuel?


Same turbo, 91 or 93 cant remember.. esso


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

How far did u take timming advance

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

ewillard said:


> How far did u take timming advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think it's around 20 but I don't remember, I don't have the programmer


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I have a question on crank venting on these 16v turbo engines. How the hell do you do it? I have the factory crank vent and a -12 vent added to the valve cover but I till get some oil leaking out of the oil cap. I'm only boosting 15 psi. Compression is good, somewhere above 200 psi and I have changed the valve stem seals too.

-Alex


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

20v_boost said:


> I have a question on crank venting on these 16v turbo engines. How the hell do you do it? I have the factory crank vent and a -12 vent added to the valve cover but I till get some oil leaking out of the oil cap. I'm only boosting 15 psi. Compression is good, somewhere above 200 psi and I have changed the valve stem seals too.
> 
> -Alex


I just live with it.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Replace oil cap, run vent frome valve cover to turbo intake to draw block pressure out. 

Im only running stock block breater to catch can through 5\8 hose. No issues. Empty can every 1k miles. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I thought about replacing the oil cap but I thought the newer ones (which I have) were supposed to vent extra pressure. I have the factory 1987 one which does not vent. I'm tempted to measure crank pressure as I drive around.

With your setup you don't get any oil from the valve cover into the turbo inlet pipe?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Weld some bungs onto the valve cover and vent to catch can.... I have no issues with oil coming out of the oil cap.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't have valve cover ports. And my catch can work extermily well. 42 draft stealth. I do need better mounting place though

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

You may need something like this I also have a third one on the block were the stock breather goes on the AbA

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I do have a -12 line and 3/4" ID hose coming out of the valve cover.









I'm just not sure where to go from there. I'm hearing catch can from the block vent and valve cover to pre-turbo intake?

For now I removed the oil separator from the block. It may have been too restrictive in terms of ID. I drove to work with both vents open to atmosphere but still saw some oil past the oil cap. I'll swap the oil cap next and continue to monitor what comes out of the vents. I probably have to drain the oil out of my intercooler too 

-Alex


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

How many miles are on your motor? What kind of rings? You will see excesive blow by untill rings seat.

If you add catch can you would want block and valve cover to go to the can. Then the out let of catch can go atmospher or to turbo inlet to draw case presure.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It's been awhile since i posted update of my Corrado journey. 
Here is the latest setup i am enjoying

ABF 16V GT3076R Liquid intercooled United Motorsports Stage 5
OBD2 Harness, ECU 4" Pro Maf, 960cc inj, Custome Intake manifold
50mm Wastegate, 50mm DV, 3" Exhaust 300whp @18psi 500whp @30psi
Runs Perfect Very Happy with this setup.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

20v_boost said:


> I do have a -12 line and 3/4" ID hose coming out of the valve cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well technically you're supposed to have the valve cover vented over the intake valves. I doubt it's really making a difference on your setup as that vent is huge. Also from the way it looks unless you have a ridiculous baffle in there that's a recipe for a mess IMO. Yes OE cars vent back to the intake but they have substantial baffling to prevent oil in the intake...the way yours looks honestly makes me cringe a little. I know how much oil blows out and I would only suspect a good portion of that is heading right into your intake. 

Mine is setup with the valve cover and block vented to the catch can. I then have a return on the catch to drain back into the block. This was honestly the best thing I had done to the setup to eliminate any oil mess. The smell was even cut down drastically with it and it never bothered me after changing to this setup. Where before it stunk all the time cause oil was generally blowing out the catch can. 

If I wanted to eliminate the smell entirely I would just run a scavenger valve in the exhaust from the catch can to pull the smell out. The other benefit to doing it this way is that you're putting the oil vapor in the exhaust and not into your intake path.... oil vapor kills octane which is the reason I never had interest in venting it back into the intake.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> It's been awhile since i posted update of my Corrado journey.
> Here is the latest setup i am enjoying
> 
> ABF 16V GT3076R Liquid intercooled United Motorsports Stage 5
> ...


Nice seeing that you are making more power. Is there any adjustability with fuel and timing that you can do on your own depending on track conditions weather etc. with this obd 2 set up?



Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Jeebus said:


> Well technically you're supposed to have the valve cover vented over the intake valves. I doubt it's really making a difference on your setup as that vent is huge. Also from the way it looks unless you have a ridiculous baffle in there that's a recipe for a mess IMO. Yes OE cars vent back to the intake but they have substantial baffling to prevent oil in the intake...the way yours looks honestly makes me cringe a little. I know how much oil blows out and I would only suspect a good portion of that is heading right into your intake.


I'm thinking I'll be running something similar. Both crank and cam vents to a huge catch can, vented to the atmosphere and drained back to the pan. This is my valve cover vent build. It has some steel wool in there. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5483943-16v-Valve-cover-breather-fabrication

I'm back to the original oil cap which seems to have stopped any oil leaking past it. It's only been a day but there have been no oil drops on my garage. Thanks for all the ideas.

-Alex


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Currently building another block for my project. What are all the high hp guys using for bottom end bearings? 
I've been thinking about the calico coated ACL race bearings.
Integrated Engineering has them for about $300 for rods and mains. 

Also was going to run a one piece thrust but have read a lot of bad info on them. Most of you guys running the 6 piece thrust?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

roosteronthehill said:


> Also was going to run a one piece thrust but have read a lot of bad info on them. Most of you guys running the 6 piece thrust?


I've heard of people successfully using the 2 piece but my old block had crank walk within 1000km, to the point where I scrapped the block.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

All oem here. Have used ACL (FYI ie is way over priced for them) also

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

ewillard said:


> All oem here. Have used ACL (FYI ie is way over priced for them) also


Where can I find them cheaper?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

roosteronthehill said:


> Where can I find them cheaper?



rods and mains google the part numbers

http://www.aclperformance.com.au/VW1471Bearings.htm


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

FFE racing has them too $155 main and $83 for rod bearings

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

ewillard said:


> rods and mains google the part numbers
> 
> http://www.aclperformance.com.au/VW1471Bearings.htm


Those don't have the calico coating. Seems harder to find with the coating.
I did search and couldn't find anyone significantly cheaper than IE.
FFE is only a few dollars cheaper than IE.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

with respect to the breather plumbing. I'm running -10 line from the block and one from the valve cover to a can that has an open drain back to the sump. reason being it's a race car so 75% of it's time on the throttle will be in boost, I DO NOT want to run out of oil lol. no pics because I am building another can right now, I had a problem in that my existing can was not baffled so I was still losing oil. the new one will not be sexy but it will be dry damnit!


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I think I'm going the same route of both vents to a custom catch can with drain back to the pan. Please post pics of your catch can build if you don't mind. Or if you have a link to a build forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's an old sh!tty picture of mine. The can is baffled and drains back... no mess ever.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

20v_boost said:


> I think I'm going the same route of both vents to a custom catch can with drain back to the pan. Please post pics of your catch can build if you don't mind. Or if you have a link to a build forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will do, don't hold your breathe though. two kids under 2 at home means I've been trying to get an hour's work done in the garage for about 3 weeks now lol. it's gonna be a pretty skinny race season for me this year!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

boner said:


> will do, don't hold your breathe though. two kids under 2 at home means I've been trying to get an hour's work done in the garage for about 3 weeks now lol. it's gonna be a pretty skinny race season for me this year!


Pft, PRIORITIES man! Geez .


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Any of the high HP guys running a Fluidampr crank pulley? Anyone have a hook up? Cheapest I could find was $355. I need the 1.8t one (551201)
Also is lightening (and balancing I assume) the intermediate shaft worth it? 
And finally on the subject of catch can returning to the sump, you guys just welding like a -6an fitting to the pan? Anyone have a pic? Trying to decide on location, I guess it really depends on where you mount the can.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fluidamper is the only way to go for high hp high rpm engine. At least for me it is. Who has them at $355?

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

robertTT225 said:


> Fluidamper is the only way to go for high hp high rpm engine. At least for me it is. Who has them at $355?


Third hit on google search.

http://www.ultrarev.com/Fluidampr-551201-Harmonic-Damper.html?gclid=CP2jrrHHw8wCFQ8vaQod_zUAug

I hit up Issam from INAengineering but waiting to hear back.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

I need suggestions on a coil to use. I was using the 034 wastespark coil which physically broke when it fell off my workbench today. shortly after I discovered I warped the head.... it's been a fantastic day in the garage....

I would just order another but it seems to be no longer listed on their website. I've emailed to see if they have on a dusty shelf somewhere but I could be pretty buggered on ignition now too....

I would consider coil on plug, recent searching has suggested this may not be 100% sorted out yet??

i'm running megasquirt.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Check the lugtronics website they have some that you could probably use.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm running VAG COPs on MS2. I'd agree it's 100% sorted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Same here running r8 coils on ms2. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

finished up my water meth install as of right now car is running on 17.5 PSI with meth coming on at about 7 PSI and she is loving the meth need to do some street tunning to lean it out a little but hoping to see 22 psi safely this year


----------



## Tomjr (Aug 8, 2012)

20v_boost said:


> I'm running VAG COPs on MS2. I'd agree it's 100% sorted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones exactly? If you don't mind sharing!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm running MkV 2.5 coils on my 16vT, which are the same as the FSI ones. Part # 07K 905 715 F


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm running 06E 905 115 E coils. I bought a set of 4 for $80 on ebay. I believe they're from MKV cars. They're red so +5 HP.

I had to trim them a bit to get them to sit right but it was easy with a hack say and some patience.

-Alex


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

thanks guys. turns out I am able to get the coil I had before...was looking in the wrong place...

thing is though that the coil I have turns out to be about the same price as COP.... soooo, pros/cons? haven't looked at my tunerstudio in a long ass time but I believe the only variable is the dwell setting. anyone got some good values? 

just because I'm lazy and don't wanna reinvent the wheel on this (and because I don't have a cam sensor) I'd still run batch fire.

as far as I can tell, the pros for going COP are

- can buy individually when they die
- cleans up the bay a bit
- quality of spark is better??? (depends on how good the coil I'm using is I suppose but it seems to work fine)
- not as heavy as a waste spark coil so won't shatter when a dummy drops it off the workbench?
- no plug wires which can't be getting any easier to get as this has been out of production over 25 years now....

Cons:

- potential new variable on an otherwise perfectly fine engine
- requires fiddling to fit properly...and not bolted down (tho that can be mitigated with ingenuity if needed)

so, what to do....


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

If you don't want to mess with it just stick with the distributor. If you do go COP you will have to add a driver board to MS and re-wire things a bit. You'll also want to add a tachometer driver circuit. You need a crank trigger and you can use your existing hall sensor in the distributor as a cam sensor.

One fundamental improvement is that each coil has 4x the time to charge if running sequential, 2x if wasted spark. For me it meant larger gaps compared to the stock ignition. 

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

I'm already wired up and have successfully used the waste spark coil for a few years now. only asking the question about waste spark coil vs COP (still wired as waste spark) simply because I dropped my coil and it physically broke.

I suppose it's really a waste of effort to change because getting a cam sensor on to a 16v cleanly (in order to take advantage and go sequential) looks to be somewhat of a b!tch...


----------



## LC6V (Jul 14, 2013)

I use the stock distributor and a audi 3.6 v8 single window hall sensor wheel as a cam sensor for my sequential ignition, you could basically use a stock ABF distributor for this purpose, but i had a hard time finding it.
Spec:
2.0 16v with 2e block and rods, 9a pistons and head, coils are vag tfsi/fsi, polo crank trigger,Vems v3.7, k24 turbo


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

boner said:


> I'm already wired up and have successfully used the waste spark coil for a few years now. only asking the question about waste spark coil vs COP (still wired as waste spark) simply because I dropped my coil and it physically broke.
> 
> I suppose it's really a waste of effort to change because getting a cam sensor on to a 16v cleanly (in order to take advantage and go sequential) looks to be somewhat of a b!tch...


I can whip that off in 5 min in the ghettocave. I've made 3 of them so far this year, lol. All ya need is an ABA donor dizzy, and a good 16v one.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

It's easy to use the existing 4 window distributor. Just cut away one tab then align the missing tab with your missing tooth on the crank. Then use polling mode on the distributor. When the missing tooth appears at the crank, MS will look to see if the distributor is high or low (missing tab or not missing tab). Then just cut the shaft and put a cap on it. I hammered the bottom of a coke can out to make clearance.



















That's it!

-Alex


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Or you can easily swap over the ABA single window wheel. Lots of ways of going about it .

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

Wait a minute, if i understand right. A single window dizzy on a 16v head can be used to run sequential spark? And this means that a coil on plug system be used to replace the spark ug wire idea when the supply of cables is long gone? 

I have both ignition dizzies from an audi v8 model. Engine code pt. Are thos the ones i want?. Also i have oem abf dizzies.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, only on a standalone EFI setup though, like megasquirt. The stock ecu cannot do it.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay guys need some advice clutch talk. I'll be calling cluthmasters tomorrow and talking to them. But I'm pissed right now. 

I have a fx725 twin disc in my corrado my car make 500wp max right now and it's only at 15psi so probably closer to 300. Last week went to drive it to work and left house got to end of my street and clutch went soft. Took it home drove truck to work. No big deal I thought bleed ,slave or master. Got a slave installed it bleed everything let it sit a day bleed again it flet better but still not as firm just test drove it its ****ing slipping. So it's obviously a clutch issue so I'm done with the twin disc and probably clutch masters unless they fix it or give me a good deal on a single. 

Trans was rebuilt 2 years ago replace torn up input shaft and both discs in the clutch. Cause they where ****ed up from chattering. Everything. Has been great since then car was done for almost a year. Have maybe 2000 miles on the new discs. 

Rant over. 

Real question what's everyone using clutch wise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

ewillard said:


> Okay guys need some advice clutch talk. I'll be calling cluthmasters tomorrow and talking to them. But I'm pissed right now.
> 
> I have a fx725 twin disc in my corrado my car make 500wp max right now and it's only at 15psi so probably closer to 300. Last week went to drive it to work and left house got to end of my street and clutch went soft. Took it home drove truck to work. No big deal I thought bleed ,slave or master. Got a slave installed it bleed everything let it sit a day bleed again it flet better but still not as firm just test drove it its ****ing slipping. So it's obviously a clutch issue so I'm done with the twin disc and probably clutch masters unless they fix it or give me a good deal on a single.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of clutch for your power level. But I'd check slave, master, and release bearing/fork before anything else.


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Sounds like a cracked and bent clutch fork. 
Do you have a beefed up fork and any other mods to the trans?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

roosteronthehill said:


> Sounds like a cracked and bent clutch fork.
> Do you have a beefed up fork and any other mods to the trans?


yes i have a reinforced fork. arp fly wheel bolts, wavetrac with arp bolt kit, trans rebuilt and new input shaft in 2014 right before H2oI by AP tunning less then 2000k on it same with both clutch disc where replaced at the same time. i might just send the whole clutch to clutch master to be checked. hoping to pull transmission this week if i get a chance


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope its OK to ask this question here: what are the disadvantages of going with a passat 16v for a turbo project car versus a 16v GTi? Besides weight I mean...

One has come up for sale for cheap and already has the O2A trans IIRC.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

syncrogti said:


> I hope its OK to ask this question here: what are the disadvantages of going with a passat 16v for a turbo project car versus a 16v GTi? Besides weight I mean...
> 
> One has come up for sale for cheap and already has the O2A trans IIRC.


Other then being a Passat, nothing. lol


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

All personal preference on thT one bud. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lumpan (Aug 6, 2013)

lumpan said:


> Hi, i thought i would share my little car.
> 16v G60 02M from Sweden.
> Please disregard the complete lack of finish, we had a really tight deadline for the 2013 Bugrun meet.
> Finished the same day as departure after, 13 hour of sleep in 7 days :screwy:
> ...



New numbers for this year. 565 whp and 622 nm at 2.4 bars of boost. Precision 5858 0.82ar.
Stock head aside from retainers and springs, not even ported.
Need to beef up my engine mounts and install a dog-bone, the engine tried to escape through the hood when my front engine mount separated during the first event.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my mk3 Turbo

Stock engine with 9:1 compression ratio
Spa turbo manifold+Tial external WG 38mm
Garrett GTX 3076 
Tial Q Bov 50mm
Red ignition coils
Bosch 1000cc injectors with 20vt fuel rail
Bosch 044 fuel pump with external surge tank
Custom intake with touareg 3.2 throttle body
aluminium cooler pipes 55mm from turbo to cooler and 76mm from cooler to throtle body
Bosch Me7.5 from S3 20vt
76mm exhaust from turbo and back
powerflex engine mount

The car is still under construction now...


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought I should share mine.

1987 GTI, originally 16V:
-OBD1 ABA 2.0L bottom end
-1.8L P&P Head
-P&P 50mm Euro Intake and Throttle Body
-tt Cams, adjustable sprocket
-Autotech shock therapy wires
-BBM Fuel Rail
-Garrett T3 60trim Turbo
-O2J tranny with 3.65 R&P swap, wavetrac differential, TDI axle flanges
-OBD2 Motronic management with United Motorsports Tune
-19 row oil cooler and FMIC
-3" exhaust with electric cutout when I feel like being extra loud.
~318whp at 17psi


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

20v_boost said:


> It's easy to use the existing 4 window distributor. Just cut away one tab then align the missing tab with your missing tooth on the crank. Then use polling mode on the distributor. When the missing tooth appears at the crank, MS will look to see if the distributor is high or low (missing tab or not missing tab). Then just cut the shaft and put a cap on it. I hammered the bottom of a coke can out to make clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey where did you get that from? :beer: another way to pop the bottom out is stick the un opened can in the feezer. just pull it out before it blows


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I got the idea from weeblebiker though I think I'm the first to use a Coke Zero can.  lots of other COP help too from reading your build thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

woo! Just got through the entire thread over the past few months during my free time at work. You guys are such an inspiration. I gotta step up my game... Still rocking a Digi1 NA 9A in my corrado. At least I finally got the Digi working, unfortunately it sounds like I'll be swithing that when I go turbo. Keep at it guys, I'm sure I'm not the only lurker following the progress you are making.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Stepped the 16v up a bit. 

Now sitting at 700whp and 500wtq.  

Click for link to FB vid.


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Just saw this on IG holy sh it! Any pics of the new manifold?


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Those are great numbers that's what I am shooting for. Are you on hydraulic or solid lifters?

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

roosteronthehill said:


> Just saw this on IG holy sh it! Any pics of the new manifold?


Here's one while I was building it. I designed it so the turbo, wastegate, downpipe, and dump tube can all come off with one Vband. Excuse the mess. 













robertTT225 said:


> Those are great numbers that's what I am shooting for. Are you on hydraulic or solid lifters?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Hydraulic


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Stepped the 16v up a bit.
> 
> Now sitting at 700whp and 500wtq.


Very nice :beer:


----------



## Golf_16VT (Feb 26, 2012)

0,3 boost.


----------



## jarno2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*MK1 16vt*

Chassis: mk1 
Block: stock KR
Pistons: AUQ 1.8t -8.x/1> Grinded room for inlet valves
Rods: 1.8t maxspeed (ebay 19mm)
Head: KR 
Head gasket: steel (stock)
Cams: stock KR 
Valves: stock 
Intake manifold: lower part stock + wrc style upper. 
Throttle body: 70mm ebay unit
Intercooler: 2.5" in/out
Plumbing: 2,5" 
Bov / dv: None
Exhaust manifold: stainles steel
Turbocharger: 51,5/76mm compressor 58/83 exhaust old BW s200 unit whit holset exhaust housing
Wastegate: 45mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" 1 short silencer -> too loud.
Management: MS2 (autotune ecu v2)
Injectors: 1000cc EV14
Fuel: E85
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E 
Flywheel: lightened g60
Clutch: sachs SRE
Transmission: 02A 
Differential: -.-:screwy:
Shifter: stock mk4 unit










-273hp/300nm @0,7bars (engine power) 
[email protected]


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Now that my bottom end is decked out with all the bells and whistles I'm turning my attention to the cylinder head.
Originally had modest goals of 400whp when I started the build (4 years ago) now hoping to aim higher. 
Impresssd by Jeebus numbers, and having a similar (although not as awesome) setup I'm curious what the consensus on over sized valves in a high boost 16v application is. Looks like +2mm intake and +.5mm exhaust is common.
Worth it?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

For what it's worth I'm using stock size valves.


----------



## lumpan (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeebus said:


> For what it's worth I'm using stock size valves.


Im using a completely stock head, with the exception of springs and retainers, Not even ported.
565whp.
I dont buy in to the need to throw huge amount on cash on the head, at least not in a boosted config. Just add more boost


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Same here stock head just springs and autotech sport cams 490whp @21psi. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys, just what I needed to know. Guess I'll put my head back together and buy some cams, already have high rev springs. Plan on running as much boost as possible on pump gas. Lugtronics, Bosch Motorsport coil, dual 44s, blah blah blah


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

What alternator mount is that? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

It's an INA billet ABF bracket setup.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

roosteronthehill said:


> It's an INA billet ABF bracket setup.


It looks like the alternator seats lower with that mount than with the ABA set up. If that's the case that's what I'm looking for. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## roosteronthehill (Apr 8, 2016)

Much lower. A factory ABF alternator bracket would put it in the same location. :thumbup:


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

Audi 80 B3
2.0 16v 9A turbo

first start


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

luckash said:


> Audi 80 B3
> 2.0 16v 9A turbo
> 
> first start


Very nice, I think we may have been chatting on IG. Do you have a build thread anywhere?


----------



## luckash (Jan 3, 2015)

audi 80 b3 1.8 pg turbo with x-flow head => 2.0 16v turbo

block 2.0 9a 83,5mm
Wossner pistons
h-beam rods
9a head 
ARP head studs
trigger 60-2, vr sensor
custom intake manifold, throttle vr6 obd1
siemens 850ccm
custom exhaust manifold
dp3"
turbo t3/t4 50,5/76; 56,2/67,2
ic 230
wasted spark
EasyEcu3+ ecu


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

beautiful build with the 16vT in a B3 Audi! Love it!


----------



## katanix (Oct 14, 2013)

block 1,8 PL 82,5mm
Wossner pistons
h-beam rods
PL head 
ARP head studs
Ebay intake manifold, throttle vr6 
Bosch 470ccm
HGP exhaust manifold
Downpipe 3" FMS Exaust 3"
Turbo t3/t4
G60 IC 
Stock 02Q TFSI transmission

Still needs a couple of weeks work.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

saw that intake manifold, interested to hear how it works once its finished.


----------



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)

Chassis: vw passat b2
Block: 2e
Pistons: ABT engine
Rods: 159 h-beam FCP
Head: ABF light porting
Head gasket: steel (stock)
Cams: abf
Valves: stock abf 
Intake manifold: s4 AAN 
Throttle body: 70mm 
Intercooler:550-230-65mm 2.5" in/out
Plumbing: 2,5" 
Bov / dv: TIAL
Exhaust manifold: stainles steel 321 t3 flange
Turbocharger: garrett gt3076r with 0.82 housing
Wastegate: wastgate tial 44MM +screamer pipe 50mm
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 3" full.
Management: January 5.1
fuel pump:bosch 044
Injectors: deka 870cc
Fuel: 95ron
Spark plugs: NGK bcpr7es
Flywheel: custom
Clutch: audi rs4b7 stock
Transmission: 01e 6 speed
Differential: awd quattro
Shifter: 034 motorsport copy


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice one.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

terrible picture I know but here we go:

obd1 aba block, JE ABA pistons (OEM size), IE rods, unmodified 9a head and valvetrain
hybrid 16v/20v intake manifold, ghetto log type exhaust manifold
GT28RS turbo
72lb injectors
DIYautotune waste spark coil
ngk bkr7e plugs
revised cooling system with homedepot motorsports copper pipes, blocked front coolant port, gutted tstat, mk2 16v rad
MS2 ecu
IE manual boost controller (no luck so far getting the MS EBC working)
AEM meth injection

dynoed last weekend at 220ftlbs and 230hp at the wheels on ~19psi











one of these days i'll work on actually cleaning it up....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a question.
Oil feed to the turbo ? Is it okay to take the oil for the turbo from the cylinder head? in back of the head where the MFA oil temp sensor is on 16v?
Someone who have tried that? Got a GT3071R and I have to make a new oil feed hose for the turbo.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Got a question.
> Oil feed to the turbo ? Is it okay to take the oil for the turbo from the cylinder head? in back of the head where the MFA oil temp sensor is on 16v?
> Someone who have tried that? Got a GT3071R and I have to make a new oil feed hose for the turbo.


sjekk med oljetrykksmåler om det er noe der  er vel ikke drit høyt trykk oppi der


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Vet jo det da Dan. 
Er garantert nok til en kulelager turbo. 

I know that Dan. 
I guess is enought pressure for my Garrett GT.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

probably yes. but a restrictor needs pressure inorder to restrict


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

After some searching I found out that oil feed for the turbo in back of the head is okay  so gonna make 
a new hose and feed the turbo from the head.
A turbo do not need a high pressure to lubricate the ballbearing for the turbo.
Did a search in my old thread in a norwegian forum and I have tested the pressure from the oil filter housing before and the head.
It is 1 bar/14 psi different oil pressure, 1 bar/14psi lower in the back of the head.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

lumpan said:


> New numbers for this year. 565 whp and 622 nm at 2.4 bars of boost. Precision 5858 0.82ar.
> Stock head aside from retainers and springs, not even ported.
> Need to beef up my engine mounts and install a dog-bone, the engine tried to escape through the hood when my front engine mount separated during the first event.


im sent!


----------



## tufty (Jan 24, 2004)

Its been a few years since i last posted here. I am based in N-Ireland (UK) and currently working on my Mk2 ABF Turbo. 

Spec listed below. 

Re-built with all new bearings,seal etc
Arp hard wear 
83mm wossner pistons 
Max speed con-rods 
Port&polished & skimmed head 
Supertech valves & springs 
Standard cams 
Cam adjuster 
Schrick baffled sump 
Audi s2 intake manifold 
Tubular exhaust manifold 
Bbm distributor blank off,
fuel rail & blank off plate 
Coil pack conversion 
Catch tank 
Owen development Garrett gtx28r upgraded internals 
Internal waste gate t28 
3"down pipe & trac slag exhaust 
Rebuilt 02a gearbox with quaife lsd 
Stage 1 hi-spec clutch 
Lightened & balanced flywheel 
Emerald k6 ecu with custom ce2 loom & fuse box 
Alloy Radiator & intercooler with all silicon water pipe & cooler pipe work


----------



## Raidosep (Dec 20, 2017)

Greeting from Estonia! 
Sorry for bad English.
This is my trackday car. 
Using this car fow trackdays and some race cups-


Chassis: Golf mk2
Block: stock ADR
Pistons: Audi S2 B3
Rods: Audi S2 B3
Head: Stock 9A
Head gasket: steel ABF
Cams: Exhaust stock, intake 9A cut exhaust cam
Valves: stock 9A
Intake manifold: Custom 9A
Throttle body: 9A
Intercooler: 2.5" in/out
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: No name
Exhaust manifold: Ebay
Turbo: Ebay t3/t4 50trim 0.63EX. Internal wastegate (in future will be tial 38mm with screamer pipe)
Downpipe: 3"
Exhaust: 2.5" straight
Management: Megasquirt MS2V3 with 10'' tablet for gauges
Injectors: 875cc siemens deka
Fueling: 27L fuel tank with 2.5L surge tank. Pumps dont remember.
Ignition: Bosch motorsport coilpack wasted spark.
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E 0.7mm gap
Flywheel: TDI Lightened
Clutch: Stock TDI
Transmission: 02A 
Differential: Stock
Front axle: 4x100. Tubular front wishbones with uniballs. custom camber plates. roll center and bump steer adjusted. 28mm stabilizer rod.
Rear axle: 4x100. Golf mk3 gti disck brake. bushing replaces with uniballs. 28mm stabilizer rod and custon diagonal rods. 
Brakes:Custom racing hosesand lines. Ferodo racing oil. Front 280mm disc girling G60 calipers. Rear 256mm disc and golf mk4 alu calipers. 
Suspension: Cheap coilovers and custon camber plates. (looking for premium coilovers for best price)
Interior: OMP seat for driver and recaro for passenger. Adjustable brake bias pedalbox. Seat and steering wheel moved back and low as possible for better weight distribution.
Wheels: was 15'' and drived with yokohama advan. Federal 595rs, Nankang AR1 but no traction with 1.4bar boost and sometimes with hot weather had to lower boost to 0.9bar to save tires to last race day.
Now using 4x100 17'' michelin 245/45 full slick and went back to 1.4bar boost and won half of this season races.
For new season: new brakes. front: 320mm disc with BMW e38 brembo calipers. Rear: 256 wented disc calipers dont know yet.
5x112 conversion and going to 5x120 with flanges begause bmw offers better 17'' wheels with smaller offset and i get wider tracking. Once I managed to get side of the ground in curve (scary stuff)
Syncro converion.
COP converion. (Valve cover job done) 
New wiring harness to engine.
New turbo maybe.
Maybe more, depends on wallet.
Dyno was 1bar boost and leaking intake valves (compression was 6-7bar) 220whp
Now driving 1.4bar boost.
Dont know how much power i have but on circuit i raced against audi s2 with RS2 mod and vems (around 400whp)
and with 3rd gear in straight I managed to overtake. The guy with S2 did not believe his eyes when my crappy looking G2 pulled away.

Some pictures

































More pictures: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741833.593616324075104&type=1&l=843ea0200d


----------



## Runs (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice! Love the look of the cut-down intake manifold. Nice way to keep the iconic DOHC 16V bits when going turbo :beer:


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Shameless plug, I have a set of 1.8 16V wossner pistons .5mm oversize never used. they are 8.0-1 comp. 400 shipped. were 800 when I bought.


----------



## Dentman666 (May 23, 2018)

What inlet manifolds are everyone using need some inspiration?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Best of 9.36 this season. Only made it to two events and wrecked the clutch the morning I had planned to turn it up. How it goes.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome build! Good luck next time out


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

bring this thread back and hopefully inspire some folks like how I've been inspired

I've been reading a lot about the affordable Megasquirt version, micro squirt V3, DIYAutotune.com, really good folks offer the entire fuel management kit for $380 ...which got me thinking and this is where I am

Chassis: mark I golf
Block: 9a
Pistons: stock
Rods: stock
Head: 9a head
Head gasket: stock with four seasons tuning head spacer for effective compression of 8.5:1
Cams: stock
Valves: stock stock
Intake manifold: Audi 20v 5cyl 3B modified to mate to a OBD 1 12v VR TB
Throttle body: OBD 1 12v VR6
Intercooler:Euroject 20v intercooler 2" in and out
Plumbing: 2" 
Bov / dv: Tial Q
Exhaust manifold: cast t3 manifold
Turbocharger: Precision 5531 48A/R T3 (was going to go with a Garrett T3/T4, but Precision has far more information, technical data for their products)
Wastegate: wastgate tial 38mm, 2 bolt, fed back into the exhaust
Downpipe: N/A
Exhaust: N/A
Management: micro squirt V3
fuel pump:stock bosch CIS pump, same one on all golf/jetta/cabriolets
Injectors: Bosch 440cc
Spark plugs: NGK bcpr7es
Flywheel: G60 single mass flywheel
Clutch: 12v VR6 OEM Sachs
Transmission: 02J from a Mark IV


----------



## A2JettaTurbo (Apr 4, 2019)

tial bov 
custom spearco water to air 
.60 trim turbo 
1.8 head 2.0 bottom 
lugtronic vems 
g60 trans w/quaife 
racekraft short runner intake. 
vr6 tb 
abf alt setup. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

A2JettaTurbo said:


> tial bov
> custom spearco water to air
> .60 trim turbo
> 1.8 head 2.0 bottom
> ...





A2JettaTurbo said:


> tial bov
> custom spearco water to air
> .60 trim turbo
> 1.8 head 2.0 bottom
> ...


Is your waste gate touching firewalll? Even if not the torque shift from motor wategate is going to hit firewall. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A2JettaTurbo (Apr 4, 2019)

ewillard said:


> Is your waste gate touching firewalll? Even if not the torque shift from motor wategate is going to hit firewall.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


defenitely isnt touching. like 3 inches from it. tough to tell in pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigep (May 8, 2010)

The Pinderwagen.










Block: 2.0 ABF
Pistons: Wiseco 8.5:1 (Was Wossner but the gudgeon pins wore badly on 2 sets, so they were binned !)
Rods: Integrated Engineering Rifle drilled
Head: 057 ABF with 3 angle valve seats
Head gasket: stock MLS
Cams: stock
Valves: Inlet stock with 3 angle valve & seats
Valves: Outlet Supertech Inconel with 3 angle valve & seats
Intake manifold: Audi 1.8 20v welded to KR ABF Lower half
Throttle body: VR6
Intercooler: SERCK Motorsport hi-flow custom
Plumbing: 2 1/4" pre IC and 2 1/2" to TB
Bov : Forge with uprated spring
Exhaust manifold: DIY 1 1/2" Tubular
Turbocharger: Owen Developments GT2868HTA M-Spec turbo with Tial exhaust housing
Wastegate: Tial 38mm, MVS fed back into the exhaust
Downpipe: 3" Stainless
Exhaust: 3" Stainless
Management: DTAFast S80Pro
fuel pump:stock MK3 intank lift pump feeding 044 copy supply pump
Injectors: Bosch 900cc @ 3Bar
Spark plugs: NGK BKR9EIX
Flywheel: 4.5kg Lightweight flywheel
Clutch: 6 paddel
Transmission: 02J 6 speed with Quaife semi-helical gearset.
Diff : Gripper Plate diff
Wheel : 17" x 8J Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2
Brakes : 364x36mm Floating rotors with AP Pro 5000 6-piston calipers.















440BHP, 355 lb-ft @ 22psi









This is a track car so torque was mapped to be linear in delivery by holding back midrange boost then increasing it as the revs rise to keep that nice, driveable torque curve. One of the runs saw 1.6Bar at 5,000 and it immediately made 380lb-ft. The Turbo will happily run 1.7Bar but that would put too much strain on the drivetrain for my use.


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

440hp @ 22psi?! That's impressive, damn :thumbup: Any AFR/spark sheets for that run (unless that info is top secret)?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

All you guys with short runner intake manifolds, what are you doing for the front coolant flange? The original one points the outlet right into the plenum.


----------



## A2JettaTurbo (Apr 4, 2019)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> All you guys with short runner intake manifolds, what are you doing for the front coolant flange? The original one points the outlet right into the plenum.


i think turbo diesel one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

ABF COOLANT FLANGE it angles down and to driver side. Unlike 9a flange 


http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1111

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Or if you want a gold plated one. 


https://bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1667/Metal_16v_Coolant_Flange_Water_Neck_Front


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Nigep said:


> The Pinderwagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That curve is wonderful. I made 490whp @21psi but not nearly as nice of power delivery. 
I'm getting ready to down size my turbo. Currently running gt3582r but I street drive mine more then anything and want to make it more fun useable power. I'm aiming for a 2500 rpm full spool. 


DISCLAMER I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU USE THIS IGN MAP.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

ewillard said:


> That curve is wonderful. I made 490whp @21psi but not nearly as nice of power delivery.


Good god! Both yours and Nigep's numbers are really impressive.
Am I crazy or are your engines producing way above average power?! 500hp on only 20+/- psi seems nutz... :screwy:

And thanks for posting your spark map. :thumbup:


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Im actually planing on changing my setup. Id like to downsize turbo and and stepup to a GTX that is smaller and flows almsot the same or little less love the gt3582R been solid turbo I way wait untill I have water meth functional and can retune I think I could touch 600whp. But I think my corrado will be more fun if I can't spool at 2500 instead of 4500

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Chassis: b3 passat
Block: stock 9A
Pistons: stock
Rods: stock
Head: 9A
Head gasket: TWO steel ABA w/ arp headstuds
Cams: stock
Valves: stock
Intake manifold: stock
Throttle body: stock with GM TPS
Intercooler: 2.25" in/out 4X6
Plumbing: 2.5"
Bov / dv: ebay
Exhaust manifold: ebay t3
Turbocharger: T3 GT3584
Wastegate: amazon 38mm
Downpipe: 2.5in
Exhaust: 2.5in
Management: MS2 3.57
Injectors: 80lb high impedence

Fuel pump: stock
Spark plugs: NGK BKR7E .025" gap
Flywheel: stock
Clutch: stock
Transmission: stock
Shifter: stock









Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bavvm (May 2, 2021)

Anyone selling a 16v Turbo build?


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Bavvm said:


> Anyone selling a 16v Turbo build?


Not selling my full build but I am planing a change. And we are moving I should be going through the garage this weekend/ next week. 

Should have a bbm ss log manifold somewhere 

Set of rc1000 Injectors (installed still)
Garrett gt3582r (installed still) 
Awic cores
Maybe a awic pump 
Heat exchanger. 
Set of scat rods (would need checked )

I'll see what else I find. What chassis you putting it in?


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bavvm (May 2, 2021)

Im looking for a full build ready to go in.

Currently a MK2 golf KR factory


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Who's had luck with composite head gaskets on high HP 16v (500 whp). Got sent an elring gasket set with composite head gasket vs the expected Victor reinz MLS gasket. In the past I have only used Victor MLS head gaskets. This is an ABF clone fully built with ABA bottom end. Makes 500whp @21 psi gt35824 boost shouldn't break 28-30psi with current safe guards in ECU and boost controller.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

86 vw scirocco 16v
1.8 16v
Stacked head gaskets
Microsquirt
Gt35 turbo
Air to water intercooler
2.5in intercooler piping
2.5in exhaust
82lb injectors
Short runner intake manifold










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

tyrone27 said:


> 86 vw scirocco 16v
> 1.8 16v
> Stacked head gaskets
> Microsquirt
> ...


Nice setup. Do you know what you have for power numbers with this?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Not yet. I'll probably Dyno in November or January

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

